# What You Have Incoming 2017?



## fcasoli

The new year is coming soon... 
Indicate what you are buying or you are going to buy in 2017.


----------



## sq01

SD tuna!!!

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trandy

Hopefully this will be here before 2017......it's on the way from Spain right now:


----------



## cbkihong

I think I will need to scale back a bit next year ... would like to see if Casio may have something interesting, otherwise I don't plan on buying next year anything that is already available.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Mine is coming before the year ends. hopefully,


----------



## Rocat

Caved in and ordered a new Seiko SNZH53. It's just a good looking watch and I am a sucker for blue dial watches. I look forward to seeing this in person. The bezel is interesting to me.

Picture from member Stew77. I now need to track down this Nato strap.


----------



## ccm123

Probably a Japanese 5000 model.


----------



## fcasoli

I don't know, no idea for my next G-Shock


----------



## starscream

what i want to know is what's coming out in 2017.. lol :think:

thought we would have seen at least the Jan-Feb stuff by now.


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> I don't know, no idea for my next G-Shock


Maybe a 3rd Camo Mudmaster?LOL


----------



## Skeptical

A 6th Rangeman


----------



## PoHq

I've always loved my g shocks but never followed release cycles to closely, how often do they update their flagships? specifically the rangeman. I'm only really interested in the ranger, mud man and the GPW range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasaf

As many here know, I recently got a 2500. The result of that purchase is that I keep looking at the 7700B. The only thing I am put off by is the negative display and Yellow Gold parts. Overall, I like it.


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> Maybe a 3rd Camo Mudmaster?LOL


Maybe second Maharishi


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Skeptical said:


> A 6th Rangeman
> 
> View attachment 10253610


 That one is aweome☺


----------



## sachinmodi

Definitely the 5000. Can't wait to get my hands on it. not sure what else yet, but looking for another square. where do we find out about new models?


----------



## Piowa

2017 - nothing (hope so)
2018 - 35th anniversary King (hope so)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Steelerswit

GLS-5600KL-9










Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Joakim Agren

Piowa said:


> 2017 - nothing (hope so)
> 2018 - 35th anniversary King (hope so)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I am sorry Piowa that I have to be the one to have to tell ya...

But the 35 Th anniversary stuff probably will start to come out already in the fall of 2017 so you can probably scratch that "2017-Nothing (hope so)"line!:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d

As for me I have nothing planed. But the piece I am currently lusting for the most is the Maharishi Mudmaster but the price man the price...:rodekaart If someone rich can send me one for free that would be great...:-!b-):-d


----------



## wm5382

I might need to buy a GPW 1000 with the bracelet to replace my old one that i gave to a dear friend of mine


----------



## Devil13

Gulmaster - Not sure if it will show up in '16 or '17 so I posted in both threads.


----------



## jkpa

From zero Swiss watches to two incoming. Hamilton Thin-O-Matic 38mm auto and Glycine Combat Sub auto. Can't wait!


----------



## Fergfour

I will have 7 squares by years end. I have a list of roughly 7 more to get.


----------



## Steelerswit

snagged this NIB off the bay for a steal, it didnt last long on the new listings~


----------



## OuHiroshi

Trandy said:


> Hopefully this will be here before 2017......it's on the way from Spain right now:


I want to get the PRG600 with the green nylon strap. I love it how it's basically a baby PRX8000


----------



## kevio

I saw this in the in-flight catalog on a short hop from Tokyo to Taipei yesterday. Was about to pull the trigger on it but the on board duty free shop had closed by then. It's quite different from Seiko's other solar models. Hopefully it'll still be available the next time I take an ANA flight in 2017.



The only G-Shock that I want is a Mudmaster. I tried it on while in Tokyo but just couldn't get myself to buy it even though the price was very attractive. Maybe 2017 will be the year that I finally buy one.


----------



## kevio

Forgot that I'm also planning on putting together a DW5030 from an old DW5600 and DW5030 case center/case back from Pacparts after I get home in a few days. Can't wait to get that project started!


----------



## WES51

kevio said:


> I saw this in the in-flight catalog on a short hop from Tokyo to Taipei yesterday. Was about to pull the trigger on it but the on board duty free shop had closed by then. It's quite different from Seiko's other solar models. Hopefully it'll still be available the next time I take an ANA flight in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> The only G-Shock that I want is a Mudmaster. I tried it on while in Tokyo but just couldn't get myself to buy it even though the price was very attractive. Maybe 2017 will be the year that I finally buy one.


That is a really cool looking watch. I like it very much. I tried looking for it over the internet, so I can see some specifications, but I can't find it anywhere. There was a time when I was looking into getting a Seiko Astron, but then decided against it.

I think you will be very happy with the Mudmaster. I say the sooner the better.


----------



## kevio

WES51 said:


> That is a really cool looking watch. I like it very much. I tried looking for it over the internet, so I can see some specifications, but I can't find it anywhere. There was a time when I was looking into getting a Seiko Astron, but then decided against it.
> 
> I think you will be very happy with the Mudmaster. I say the sooner the better.


I really like how the tachymeter is part of the chapter ring instead of the bezel. Unfortunately I wasn't able to find out anything about this watch online either. Maybe if there was a model number, it might be easier to look up but I wasn't able to find it in the listing.

Don't tempt me on the Mudmaster. I just picked up a GW6900HR and with the DW5600/DW5030 build coming up, I feel guilty about getting something else so quickly.


----------



## WES51

kevio said:


> Don't tempt me on the Mudmaster. I just picked up a GW6900HR and with the DW5600/DW5030 build coming up, I feel guilty about getting something else so quickly.


Hmm, sounds like you need more helping ecouragement. Don't worry you are at the right place.

Have you decided on your color yet?

I'm sure you already know it all about the Mudmaster, so I won't bother you with all that technical stuff. But I will say, that if you have an inclination for it, than it will make you really very, very happy and the only thing that you may regret is why you waited so long. So I would say, if you clearly see a Mudmaster in your future, then it does not really matter when you spend the money for it. The money will be spent one way or another. So with that in mind you can from now on much better concentrate on simply finding a good deal and then complete the order. On the other hand you may realize you won't getting any younger either, so you may consider adopting a 'why wait' attitude and just buy one right away. That way this whole decision making will be off your shoulders and you can much better concentrate on all the other stuff that you need to do and as of course on all the other Casios that you want to buy.

It is really so simple if you think about it.

So go ahead and buy free of any deeper thoughts, you will be very happy and things will be soo great with you and you Mudmaster. You can always thank me later, so that part you don't need to hurry. Main thing you focus on getting your desired Mudmaster ASAP.


----------



## kevio

WES51 said:


> Hmm, sounds like you need more helping ecouragement. Don't worry you are at the right place.
> 
> Have you decided on your color yet?
> 
> I'm sure you already know it all about the Mudmaster, so I won't bother you with all that technical stuff. But I will say, that if you have an inclination for it, than it will make you really very, very happy and the only thing that you may regret is why you waited so long. So I would say, if you clearly see a Mudmaster in your future, then it does not really matter when you spend the money for it. The money will be spent one way or another. So with that in mind you can from now on much better concentrate on simply finding a good deal and then complete the order. On the other hand you may realize you won't getting any younger either, so you may consider adopting a 'why wait' attitude and just buy one right away. That way this whole decision making will be off your shoulders and you can much better concentrate on all the other stuff that you need to do and as of course on all the other Casios that you want to buy.
> 
> It is really so simple if you think about it.
> 
> So go ahead and buy free of any deeper thoughts, you will be very happy and things will be soo great with you and you Mudmaster. You can always thank me later, so that part you don't need to hurry. Main thing you focus on getting your desired Mudmaster ASAP.


Oh man...you make some very good points and in many ways you're right. Instant gratification is very nice but sometimes holding back for a bit will make you appreciate your purchase even more. I like to sell something after I buy something so that I don't end up hoarding too much junk. It doesn't have to be a watch, could be something from another hobby of mine like a headphone, camera lens or bike. There are those items of sentimental value that I will refuse to sell however, like my old MRG-130T or old Fox Fire version of DW6900.

I'm liking the red Mudmaster. Tried that and the desert camo versions in Tokyo last week and loved the way the red strap matches the rest of the color combinations on the face. The desert camo was nice as well but the carbon fiber strap felt too stiff and a little uncomfortable.


----------



## WES51

kevio said:


> ...but sometimes holding back for a bit will make you appreciate your purchase even more...


Very true and it was not much different in my case either.

However once you are committed (as you indeed seem to be) and an exceptionally good deal comes up, you have to be ready and simply complete the transaction without much drama. To let a good deal go, just because it was not the right timing and then to buy the same item for much more 'at the right time' does not make much sense, especially if you are financing your purchase with some flip-sales.

So with that in mind, consider to stay open and keep looking. You never know what great deal comes up next.


----------



## kevio

WES51 said:


> Very true and it was not much different in my case either.
> 
> However once you are committed (as you indeed seem to be) and an exceptionally good deal comes up, you have to be ready and simply complete the transaction without much drama. To let a good deal go, just because it was not the right timing and then to buy the same item for much more 'at the right time' does not make much sense, especially if you are financing your purchase with some flip-sales.
> 
> So with that in mind, consider to stay open and keep looking. You never know what great deal comes up next.


Yup...as any good and like minded G fanatic, I check Watchrecon daily for any good deals, even if there isn't anything that I'm looking for specifically. Who knows what may turn up. And yes I have noticed that red Mudmaster...so hard to resist!


----------



## fcasoli

Clean look, well sized, I need a watch to wear with blue base. 
PRW - 6100 YEAH is the answer. If my supplier can offer a good price, I will buy. The glass is mineral, not sapphire like the green version, but it is not important, I add a glass protector and the risk to damage the glass is zero for my employment. 
Your suggestion is appreciated about this watch.


----------



## Piston Honda

I got a Rangeman 9400-1 in October, a G-7900A-4 earlier this month and I just ordered a Mudman G-9300-1 and a G-Lide GWX-5600-1JF that should be coming in January. This will complete the models that I really wanted when I started collecting. 

After that I'll look for a GX56-1A and maybe a Frogman if the prices are right but those aren't super important. I'll also keep my eye on any new digital models they reveal in 2017. I prefer digitals compared to their other offerings but as some people have noted it looks like they're concentrating more on analogs and ana/digi's these days.


----------



## fcasoli

Coming, around 10th January, discounted price, very interesting rating, PRW-6100Y


----------



## Steelerswit

this was supposed to be the first of 2017, but she decided to be a premature baby~

DW-6900-SC-7 "Bloo"


----------



## Colderamstel

Ordered and waiting for shipping notice

Mudmaster GWG-1000-1AJF









If I can tolerate the size it will most likely replace my two Rangeman watches.


----------



## CdrShepard

Been putting feelers out for a blue camo GF-8250 Frog on the cheap. I want one soooooooooo bad, but these Froggies are literally 9x the cost of the squares.


----------



## NWP627

I've been saying this for a number of years now, hopefully this will arrive in 2017. From my lips to Bill's ear!


----------



## jcabreros

Thinking about getting the desert camo Mudmaster. Not sure, still debating between a Mudmaster or a Rangeman.


----------



## GaryK30

Based on the positive comments from cal..45, I've got a LAD Weather Sensor Master LAD004 on the way. It seems like a pretty good deal for a decent ABC watch at just $45 on Amazon.

LAD WEATHER official website | Products list


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

jcabreros said:


> Thinking about getting the desert camo Mudmaster. Not sure, still debating between a Mudmaster or a Rangeman.


Ask yourself, if you willing to pay extra $$$ and you like analog/digital theme than Mudmaster is for you.
If you want to save some mulla, get better functions/options, mostly bang for your buck, faster respond between the options and setting and avoid annoying hour arms moving between the settings then Rangeman is your choice.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/gshock/comments/4ubcyc

On another hand if you need help to get some loving, maybe consider Mudmaster
https://www.amazon.com/review/R1Y56...=detail-glance&nodeID=377110011&store=watches


----------



## Bundgaard

I've got this Hamilton Jazzmaster on the way in January.

There's something (disturbingly) soothing about gazing at the depth and tone of rose gold. However, I know that gold can be "too much", and come across as too flashy. So I debated with myself. But in the end this is a really classy watch, and when you match it with a white shirt you only see "the tip of the iceberg" sticking out, with the rose gold and the matching dark dial and dark brown strap. So this is a watch for a suit, for a visit to the English library, sitting in a chesterfield with a scotch, discussing the...whoa did I get sidetracked into daydreaming there!! OK. So it's about rose gold, 60'ies jazz, the Hamilton workmanship and wearing it on a good occasion. And don't get me started on those numerals. Raised and legible numerals in rose gold. I already have the Jazzmaster in steel with a white dial, so I know how satisfying the watch is. So I think January is going to be about Jazz...


----------



## kosio

Friend of mine will bring this along for me from his family visit in the States. 
Cheapest I could find in Europe is around 115 dollar. Found one on ebay.com for only 45 dollar. :O
Once I have it, I'll put a brown leather strap on it.


----------



## kosio

My first ebay win this year


----------



## Mediocre

If I purchase any G's this year they will most likely be a white G (I liked the Burton one, though I do not ski) or a pre-owned Mr-G.....because they intrigue me


----------



## Rocat

Gary,

Please let us/me know your thoughts on the Lad.


----------



## GrnLantern

MRG-G1000DC-1A

Cannot wait!


----------



## CdrShepard

Woohoo, alright everybody, first purchase of the year! Not the Froggie I was saving for (and might drop off my list in favor of a trip to Japan itself instead), but something even more classic.









This will be my first atomic square, off Rakuten. That place is quite the treasure trove of less-common models (as opposed to eBay, the capital of NOS and out-of-production models). I knocked atomic in my Gulfman review but who knows, it might pick up a signal over here... Now all that's left is the wait; the Japanese national holidays end on 4 Jan so my order won't be processed till the 5th. Hnnnnnnnnnnnggggg


----------



## 5 Miler

I am going to buy only one watch this year: a Citizen Promaster PMD56-2951 from a Japanese AD.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Rocat said:


> Gary,
> 
> Please let us/me know your thoughts on the Lad.


I had it over a 3 month of use. 
Pros: comfy strap, very light, cheap.
Cons: measurments are little off (compared to my rangemans), side buttons are stck out way too much out, always accedently pressed buttons, hard to keep on main time all the time. 
I think i paid nearly $45, but screen is hard plastc, easy to scratch . Looks great from the some distance but it looks cheap on close up.
It has little "rain" icon on the screen. Sometime it appears on main screen, i guess to warn you that its rainy conditions are on and are coming. I tried to see if its correct, 80% when icons appears it still sunny and no rain forecast. 
I didnt bond with. Gave up on it. Get rid of it.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> Gary,
> 
> Please let us/me know your thoughts on the Lad.


I'm still waiting for it to be shipped. From the comments I've read, some people like it and some people hate it. Worst case, I'll use it for a desktop clock and weather station. I'm not expecting a lot as far as construction quality goes for $45. My cheapest other ABC watches, the PAW-2000-1 and GW-9400-1, cost me around $200.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Incoming: PRW-7000FC-1JF!! :-!

I am kinda mesmerized by the looks of this watch... and I will love the FC bracelet, and the cool backlight, and all of the functions. Might even have to take up fishing! :-d

For my first purchase of 2017, figured I'd make it a good one!


----------



## fcasoli

Time4Playnow said:


> Incoming: PRW-7000FC-1JF!! :-!
> 
> I am kinda mesmerized by the looks of this watch... and I will love the FC bracelet, and the cool backlight, and all of the functions. Might even have to take up fishing! :-d
> 
> For my first purchase of 2017, figured I'd make it a good one!


Very important watch, good start for this year, my congratulations


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> GLS-5600KL-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


this deal fell apart when the seller contacted me that there was a mistake in the price listing and wanted $20 more after purchase. needless to say, i got my $ back and told them to pound sand~

but, coming in tomorrow is a $23 steal.


















and this within the week


----------



## JohnQFord

Time4Playnow said:


> Incoming: PRW-7000FC-1JF!! :-!
> 
> I am kinda mesmerized by the looks of this watch... and I will love the FC bracelet, and the cool backlight, and all of the functions. Might even have to take up fishing! :-d
> 
> For my first purchase of 2017, figured I'd make it a good one!


*"Rather than get the PRW-7000, I think I am leaning toward waiting to see what Casio unveils at Baselworld. Who knows what new Protrek models they might have coming out? But unless they give them some new technology, like a depth sensor, or GPS, or something else, I doubt I'll get one. Can't see why I should when the Gv2 has more! :think:"









*The 'modus operandi' is unchanged ! I love it ! :-d

Bring on Baselworld !!! 2017 is gonna' be such a *great* year ! Keep up the good work *T4Pn *! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## GaryK30

Steelerswit said:


> but, coming in tomorrow is a $23 steal.


I like the shape of this one. It's kind of a rounded square.


----------



## Steelerswit

GaryK30 said:


> I like the shape of this one. It's kind of a rounded square.


I call it a box. I also have it's Limited Edition brother


















Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

New one is the G-7500 and the LE is GL-7500HD

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Time4Playnow

JohnQFord said:


> The 'modus operandi' is unchanged ! I love it ! :-d
> 
> Bring on Baselworld !!! 2017 is gonna' be such a *great* year ! Keep up the good work *T4Pn *! :-!:-!:-!


LOL Yes, you know my modus operandi. That quote from my previous post was my typical, failed attempt to talk myself out of a watch in which I had interest. :-d I'm glad I don't listen to myself!! :-d:-d:-d

2017 is shaping up to be an EXCELLENT year!! Could be best ever, for me, if things go according to plan. Starting off with a great Protrek - I can't see doing it any other way!! :-!


----------



## Steelerswit

GaryK30 said:


> I like the shape of this one. It's kind of a rounded square.


she is here.









and for Gary the "box set"


----------



## odinslostcandy

Just snagged a GLX5600 off of fleabay. Be here in a few days


----------



## Steelerswit

odinslostcandy said:


> Just snagged a GLX5600 off of fleabay. Be here in a few days


you're lucky i didnt buy it,,,lol did you get the band/bezel ordered?


----------



## odinslostcandy

Steelerswit said:


> you're lucky i didnt buy it,,,lol did you get the band/bezel ordered?


Haha thanks. I haven't decided what color I want to go with.


----------



## Steelerswit

Metallic green and make it a square Zombie Slayer

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## odinslostcandy

Steelerswit said:


> Metallic green and make it a square Zombie Slayer
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


That would be cool


----------



## Steelerswit

odinslostcandy said:


> That would be cool


glad i could help, my sensitivity training must be working ;-)


----------



## bells0

Ordered a Rangeman this morning, couldn't resist at 50% discount, so paid £138.00. The basic black 9400-1ER version.

Hoping to upgrade the strap to the Red one once tiktox get them back in stock.


----------



## MaDTempo

Longines Conquest Sport Auto chronograph - black dial.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> Gary,
> 
> Please let us/me know your thoughts on the Lad.


Rocat,

The LAD Weather Sensor Master arrived today. I'm disappointed that the strap is scratched up due to the cardboard packaging through which they put the strap. They should have put plastic around the strap (or the whole watch) to prevent this, like Casio does with Pro Trek models that come in a cardboard insert inside a wooden box.

I also noticed that there is a small scratch on the crystal, even though it was covered with a plastic protector, and there is a scratch on the bezel. Both of these scratches are easily visible in bright light.

As cal..45 noted, the display contrast is pretty bad. It has black digits on a greenish background. The contrast is far worse than on any of my Casios. In bright indoor light, it looks much worse than the picture above. If you made the blue-tinted rectangle on the G-7700-1 twice as dark, this might approximate the contrast of the Sensor Master.

The sensors seem to work okay so far. I adjusted the barometer slightly to match my local NOAA weather station's value, but corrected for my altitude. I also set the altitude properly for my location. The watch can show sea level pressure, but only for the one-hour data collection increments. I haven't found a way to show the current sea level pressure if it's far past the top of the hour. According to cal..45, the watch has an automatic altitude lock. I wish Casio would add an altitude lock and sea level pressure to their ABC watches.

Due to the scratches and the very poor display contrast, I'm leaning toward returning the watch.

-Gary


----------



## copperjohn

This was incoming, and arrived


----------



## GaryK30

copperjohn said:


> This was incoming, and arrived
> View attachment 10421890


Is that a GW-M5610BA-1?


----------



## copperjohn

1JF


----------



## NathanSr

copperjohn said:


> This was incoming, and arrived
> View attachment 10421890


Nice piece. ;-)


----------



## odinslostcandy

Ebay snag G9000MX-8 mudman


----------



## copperjohn

NathanSr said:


> Nice piece. ;-)


Thank _you!_


----------



## JSM9872

First purchase of 2017! Should be here early to mid next week. Ordered it once before and sale didn't work out. Felt like unfinished business lol.

GD-350-1B (internet pic)










"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rl168

Finally ordered a Maharashi mudmaster. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## fcasoli

rl168 said:


> Finally ordered a Maharashi mudmaster. Can't wait to get it.


The success of the Maharishi is over preview, in my opinion, the crazy price is not a dissertation to take it. 
My congratulations, from UK or Japan?


----------



## rl168

fcasoli said:


> The success of the Maharishi is over preview, in my opinion, the crazy price is not a dissertation to take it.
> My congratulations, from UK or Japan?


Thank you. It's coming from Japan.


----------



## ccm123

1/ GW-5000-1JF & 2/ *GWM850-7CR *


----------



## bells0

Rangeman arrived

Swapped the black strap out for the Rescue red carbon fibre strap:


----------



## Steelerswit

DW-5600EG








BG-101









DW-9950 Seaman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow like the Seaman


----------



## baezawp

somebody is doing two tone sterile dial submariners and selling them as parnis so I ordered a two tone sub with black dial


----------



## fcasoli

My PRW 6100 Y is late, but I'm patient


----------



## PoHq

bells0 said:


> Rangeman arrived
> 
> Swapped the black strap out for the Rescue red carbon fibre strap:


Awesome. Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## STavros78

i was naughty today i ordered the Mudmaster Maharishi that i so wanted all last 2 months so badly.Now waiting time.....


----------



## yankeexpress

EF539-7A2


----------



## yankeexpress

odinslostcandy said:


> Ebay snag G9000MX-8 mudman


Great watch!


----------



## yankeexpress

JSM9872 said:


> First purchase of 2017! Should be here early to mid next week. Ordered it once before and sale didn't work out. Felt like unfinished business lol.
> 
> GD-350-1B (internet pic)


One of the best negative screens made. Congrats!


----------



## il Pirati

GW-5000 and a SARB017. Happy New Years to me! Still waiting on both...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872

yankeexpress said:


> One of the best negative screens made. Congrats!


It is a great looking watch, very easy to read between the size of the digits and clarity. Got here yesterday ahead of schedule!!










"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872

I should also note I really like the blacked out resin, the vibe alarm, and the unique shape of it. Really a cool watch. Planning on making it a daily wearer for now. 


"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

this little Capt America 30th ann. PegLeg G-Man is coming to stand guard in my G-Land


----------



## kevio

Steelerswit said:


> this little Capt America 30th ann. PegLeg G-Man is coming to stand guard in my G-Land


Whoa, you bought eight of these guys?


----------



## Steelerswit

LOL, no, just one, but this dude has quite a few. i was able to get it at a VERY good price. i got it for $32, but the buy it now price is 69.99.

edit: price drop $49.99


----------



## SgtPepper

Only spare parts for G-Shock and Pro Trek.:


----------



## Time4Playnow

In-came: ;-)


----------



## Jasabor

SgtPepper said:


> Only spare parts for G-Shock and Pro Trek.:
> 
> View attachment 10487074


Minott Center? German Pacparts......b-)


----------



## Steelerswit

one nice solar for the Mrs.










one project solar for me










were's is my 5wt lamp?


----------



## WES51

Steelerswit said:


> one nice solar for the Mrs.


Very nice indeed.

Edit: I just found it on the internet. It is a BGR 3003.

Very cool watch!


----------



## SgtPepper

Jasabor said:


> Minott Center? German Pacparts......b-)


Yes, good address for spare parts.


----------



## odinslostcandy

Went on a buying spree the since the start of the year. These are the three that have gotten here.

Have four more on the way...stay tuned


----------



## Steelerswit

WES51 said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> Edit: I just found it on the internet. It is a BGR 3003.
> 
> Very cool watch!


BGR-3003 baby G

GW-6900GW for me. going to learn how to polish glass~


----------



## WES51

Steelerswit said:


> BGR-3003 baby G


I don't know if it is just the angle of the picture, but even the digital fonts are sexy.


----------



## Steelerswit

WES51 said:


> I don't know if it is just the angle of the picture, but even the digital fonts are sexy.


well then let me give ya a full frontal pic~


----------



## horrij1

I have an Omega speedy pro and a 42mm Planet Ocean. Both are great watches, but both a little big to easily slide under a suit/shirt cuff. Thought about picking up a smaller / dressier Omega for those occasions where I want something a little dressier / elegant on my wrist. Picked up this used Constellation for those more formal occasions.


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> one project solar for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were's is my 5wt lamp?


just ordered from Amazon

7pcs 5 gram Diamond Lapping Paste Polishing Compound For Fine to Final Polishing, Grits 0.25 to 5.0 microns


----------



## yankeexpress

MTD-1079-7


----------



## CdrShepard

Been waiting on an AWG-M100 for the last two days, both days resulting in unsuccessful deliveries. Singpost is horribly, horribly incompetent.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy

Another came in the mail today.


----------



## Steelerswit

odinslostcandy said:


> Another came in the mail today.


nice, i bet someone hooked you up~


----------



## odinslostcandy

Steelerswit said:


> nice, i bet someone hooked you up~


Yeah, this guy by the name steelers something...


----------



## Steelerswit

Hmm there are 2 steeler named guys here.....

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ordered today. Arrival sometimes mid February I guess. Long holiday ( Chinese New Year ) on the horizon  

















Middle one [ web shots ]


----------



## STavros78

In my hands today....


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Ordered today. Arrival sometimes mid February I guess. Long holiday ( Chinese New Year ) on the horizon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle one [ web shots ]


Great, awesome color, the best Gulfmaster2! My congratulations


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Great, awesome color, the best Gulfmaster2! My congratulations


Thank you fcasoli


----------



## il Pirati

Tracking says Friday. Is it too much to hope for Thursday??








Image from web.


----------



## JohnQFord

il Pirati said:


> Tracking says Friday. Is it too much to hope for Thursday??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image from web.


I'd go with Friday & be very HAPPY that it doesn't say Monday ! :-!


----------



## Steelerswit

JohnQFord said:


> I'd go with Friday & be very HAPPY that it doesn't say Monday ! :-!


or watching it sit and sit and sit in Customs!


----------



## odinslostcandy

DW-9900 frogman. Just left Japan today.


----------



## Steelerswit

odinslostcandy said:


> DW-9900 frogman. Just left Japan today.


hopefully the correct one~


----------



## odinslostcandy

Steelerswit said:


> hopefully the correct one~


Second time is the charm....


----------



## bigclive2011

Gonna have a look at the new Autavia when it is released, prototype looks very nice.

And of course try and sell my soul to the devil for a Panerai Bronzo.


----------



## harald-hans

This one is on the way ...


----------



## sodamonkey

Just ordered this:










Sent from my Lenovo TAB S8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## kosio

harald-hans said:


> This one is on the way ...


Nice! 
Including that robot?


----------



## harald-hans

Yes - it is a limited set from 3 different always including the robot ...


----------



## WES51

harald-hans said:


> Yes - it is a limited set from 3 different always including the robot ...


WOW!

There is also a green -1A3 Mudmaster version with some sort of new camo band.


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> GLS-5600KL-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator





Steelerswit said:


> this deal fell apart when the seller contacted me that there was a mistake in the price listing and wanted $20 more after purchase. needless to say, i got my $ back and told them to pound sand~


good things come to those who wait, and good karma for the eBay Jerk











$37.52 total. now off to pacparts, ive been putting off an order for a few bezels, to spread out the shipping costs.


----------



## Steelerswit

PS, i was asleep and had my alarm set, woke up, sniped, and went back to sleep!


----------



## Time In

On it's way as we speak...a Gen 1 Seiko Black Monster....and I ordered TODAY a Deep Blue Master 2000 Diver 10y Limited Edition (blue-orange) AKA/Blue Smurf  ....if my mailbox wasn't 2 mi away (I live in the woods) I'd likely be sitting there every day till they arrive !!!


----------



## Jasabor

View attachment 10677082


View attachment 10677098


Not planning to buy it,but after 24 hours still on sale,i pulled the trigger. DW-6600!


----------



## zaratsu

My Maharishi is currently making its way over from Japan!


----------



## JSM9872

So I've been on an "affordables" kick lately, maybe because I bought a house lol. But anyway, just ordered a GD-100-1B. I had one a while back and sold it at some point.









(Internet Pic)

"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

This one arrived today, my 2nd GW-5000. Already have one on a bracelet. Was able to get this one at a good price, and for that reason and others, decided to do it! :-!

Pic courtesy of wornandwound.com:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> This one arrived today, my 2nd GW-5000. Already have one on a bracelet. Was able to get this one at a good price, and for that reason and others, decided to do it! :-!
> 
> Pic courtesy of wornandwound.com:


Very nice  Great score T4P


----------



## Time4Playnow

Oh......and I have this one on the way too! (also a duplicate!) :-d DW-5600BB


----------



## Jasabor

Ordered a strap for the DW-6600,the one with text on it....

View attachment 10703162


And a bezel for it. The watch itself is heading my way now. Expecting it friday/saturday.

View attachment 10703154


----------



## odinslostcandy

Inbound. Random interweb pic


----------



## Phantasm

I've got 2 on the way. A new GD-100MS positive display as a spare/duplicate/back-up for the future. And a new GWF-1000-1JF Frogman!

Might receive both tomorrow too. That will be a fun watch day! Crossing my fingers both arrive at the same time.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Phantasm said:


> I've got 2 on the way. A new GD-100MS positive display as a spare/duplicate/back-up for the future. And a new GWF-1000-1JF Frogman!
> 
> Might receive both tomorrow too. That will be a fun watch day! Crossing my fingers both arrive at the same time.


GWF 1000-1  The ultimate Froggy - Very nice. Not so easy to get anymore a new one I reckon. Also like the MS. Great display. Enjoy


----------



## Phantasm

Deepsea_dweller said:


> GWF 1000-1  The ultimate Froggy - Very nice. Not so easy to get anymore a new one I reckon. Also like the MS. Great display. Enjoy


Thanks DD! Looking forward to both of them!


----------



## Steelerswit

GLS-5600KL-7



















But don't expect her to remain looking like this, modding to commence!

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

found this in Japan, Mrs. fell in love, just departing Osaka now.


----------



## Phantasm

Double watch day! Both of my first 2017 purchases came today. Both new in box. Super happy!

Frogman was made October 20, 2016 and came with a high charge. 

GD-100MS-1 is a backup/spare for my collection as it's hard to get. Got a great price on it too.


----------



## Steelerswit

took Mrs. Wit to Japan again, or more correctly, brought Japan to her~

 Baby-G BG-130L


----------



## fcasoli

I'm sorry, no watch at the moment...


----------



## Jasabor

Maybe an option?

View attachment 10724682


----------



## GaryK30

I just ordered an AE-3000W-1AV on eBay from Hong Kong.

I like the four line display and the domed globe. I considered getting the gold tone version (AE-3000W-9A), but I like the blue-green tinted continents on the globe with this version. I'm not sure how I'll like the 55mm diameter of this watch, which is actually bigger than my Rangeman, but I really like the unusual design and large display. I hope the light is not just a dim, single LED as with my AE-2000.


----------



## Phantasm

GaryK30 said:


> I just ordered an AE-3000W-1A on eBay from Hong Kong.


Love the world globe circular display! The main time digits seem very crisp and large too.


----------



## NathanSr

GaryK30 said:


> I just ordered an AE-3000W-1A on eBay from Hong Kong.
> 
> I like the four line display and the domed globe. I considered getting the gold tone version (AE-3000W-9A), but I like the blue-green tinted continents on the globe with this version. I'm not sure how I'll like the 55mm diameter of this watch, which is actually bigger than my Rangeman, but I really like the unusual design and large display. I hope the light is not just a dim, single LED as with my AE-2000.


I just ordered one of these as well after seeing this post. I blame you all, you all are enablers.


----------



## Steelerswit

9 stands for $9.89


----------



## NathanSr

Pelican 1600 case. Used one years ago for my G's. Time to bring another in for my new collection.


----------



## NathanSr

A few incoming:


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> 9 stands for $9.89


just got an email from the seller, said he threw another one in, but cost a it more in shipping.....brain screams ransom sale!....continue reading....he asks for good feedback when all is done and well.....WHEW. i respond to him that i am an adult and always work with seller if needed, before involving eBay and neg feed back. he replies "cool"


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> I just ordered an AE-3000W-1AV on eBay from Hong Kong.
> 
> I like the four line display and the domed globe. I considered getting the gold tone version (AE-3000W-9A), but I like the blue-green tinted continents on the globe with this version. I'm not sure how I'll like the 55mm diameter of this watch, which is actually bigger than my Rangeman, but I really like the unusual design and large display. I hope the light is not just a dim, single LED as with my AE-2000.


Three time zones!


----------



## Rocat

NathanSr said:


> A few incoming:


Seems your taste in watches has changed based on what you've been selling on f29.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> Three time zones!


My G-7700 can also show three time zones, but it doesn't show the day and date in the home time zone. Having a four line display on the AE-3000 allows this. It's too bad the second line is apparently blank in the countdown timer and stopwatch, according to the manual. They could have used that extra line for lap/split times in the stopwatch or to show the initial time on the countdown timer. At least the current time is shown on the top line in both of these modes.


----------



## WES51

Steelerswit said:


> just got an email from the seller, said he threw another one in, but cost a it more in shipping.....brain screams ransom sale!....continue reading....he asks for good feedback when all is done and well.....WHEW. i respond to him that i am an adult and always work with seller if needed, before involving eBay and neg feed back. he replies "cool"


I'd say let him have it his way and open up a beer. It is in the not worth fighting category.


----------



## Steelerswit

WES51 said:


> I'd say let him have it his way and open up a beer. It is in the not worth fighting category.


I have no problem, it was the first line that messed with my head. We emailed a few times and he is a cool dude.

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Phantasm

Steelerswit said:


> 9 stands for $9.89


Those stands are really nice. I have 12 of the all clear ones. You will really like them (if you don't already have experience with them).

I like the ones you're getting, clear tops with black bottoms, I don't have any of those. Your's look nicer to me.

You got a great deal on them too. Mine were quite a bit more expensive when I got them.


----------



## Steelerswit

Always looking for a steal...umm, deal, yeah, deal I mean~

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## skyxx

Finally able to post what I got last month. the "56BB" got lost in the mail from Japan. Waited a month till Chino Watch sent me another one. Top-notch service.


----------



## Steelerswit

closing my eBay window for awhile, at least until these three get here from Japan and Guam.

from Japan:
BG-200WC



























G-SHOCK BG-370K ICERC 1998



























from Guam:

GW-M5610B-1JF


----------



## ricardomfs

This baby, I had been hunting one for quite a while, finally found one


----------



## Steelerswit

Nice, what's the logo on top ?

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> My G-7700 can also show three time zones, but it doesn't show the day and date in the home time zone. Having a four line display on the AE-3000 allows this. It's too bad the second line is apparently blank in the countdown timer and stopwatch, according to the manual. They could have used that extra line for lap/split times in the stopwatch or to show the initial time on the countdown timer. At least the current time is shown on the top line in both of these modes.


I've had three 77XX over the years. Good little (by G-Shock standards) watches.


----------



## Fergfour

I have a few semi-vintage/retired squares (if you could call them that), originally released in 2001 coming in soon. None of them were more than 75. I haven't seen them very often, many of them probably got thrown in the trash over the past 16 years. I dig the color scheme on them. 
A DW5000FL in silver








and both a blue and red DW5600GF












I have a spare set of bullbars not in use that I could put on the blue one.

I was bidding on a DW5000LV (white Lover's screwback) but once it passed 200 I tapped out. Some other time perhaps.


----------



## ricardomfs

Steelerswit said:


> Nice, what's the logo on top ?
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


It's the nyppon logo a Japanese boat that races the America's Cup challenge. 
This in particular is a dw-9700NC.


----------



## odinslostcandy

In the air


----------



## ricardomfs

odinslostcandy said:


> In the air


The MS series looks so damn good!


----------



## VIA4321

Thinking of one of these:









My collection consists of a number of 5600/5610s and 6900s and one GD350.
The 350 is the biggest and I am totally comfortable wearing this on my 7.25" wrist, but have always shied away from the bigger watches.
Anyone got both models to do a comparison on wrist?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DucMike

Was so taken aback the first time I laid eyes on one of these & what they "pack under the hood"...


----------



## zaratsu

DucMike said:


> Was so taken aback the first time I laid eyes on one of these & what they "pack under the hood"...
> View attachment 10779314


Very nice, I've been eyeing these as well. Can't decide between the black and silver. Would be great to get your thoughts once you've had it on the wrist for a bit.


----------



## Steelerswit

WhiteRain said:


> Very nice, I've been eyeing these as well. Can't decide between the black and silver. Would be great to get your thoughts once you've had it on the wrist for a bit.


one of each, why not?


----------



## JSM9872

It got here last week but I've been so busy I didn't make it back on here to show it off. Added bull bars, because I think they look cool, and some adapters/nylon strap.

My GD-100-1B

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DucMike

Steelerswit said:


> one of each, why not?


Sadly(?), that is quite possibly what I'm probably going to end with. Was eying the silver one for a while now when this one popped up on my radar. Couldn't say no to the price & I'd been having the dilemma as far as deciding which one to go with. I'll be back with my opinions once I've had a chance to get more acquainted with it.


----------



## odinslostcandy

Finally, been looking for a deal on one. A GW6900. Random interweb pic


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> 9 stands for $9.89


Arrived today, 8 black base & 2 clear. Very nice.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## VIA4321

Just debating whether to pull the trigger on this green beastie . . . . . .









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phantasm

VIA4321 said:


> Just debating whether to pull the trigger on this green beastie . . . . . .


I think you should! It's a nice MS model.

The backlight is red and it has pretty good legibility for a negative display. Nice very dark green color, nearly a dark grey color. I like mine a lot, especially the backlight, it's very unique.


----------



## ricardomfs

The gulfman arrived, the same day as is, can I call it son!? The Gulfmaster


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

courtesy of nathansr and f17 

couldnt believe they were being slept on for so long, i had to do something about that! haha
thanks to nathan for working with me and making it happen! |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ricardomfs said:


> The gulfman arrived, the same day as is, can I call it son!? The Gulfmaster


Nice nice nice - congrats


----------



## Steelerswit

ricardomfs said:


> The gulfman arrived, the same day as is, can I call it son!? The Gulfmaster


Jr.


----------



## Steelerswit

soulbridgemedia said:


> courtesy of nathansr and f17
> 
> couldnt believe they were being slept on for so long, i had to do something about that! haha
> thanks to nathan for working with me and making it happen! |>


i saw the night camo ad was interested, but had others that i had to pull the trigger on. nice additions from a great member.


----------



## GaryK30

soulbridgemedia said:


> courtesy of nathansr and f17
> 
> couldnt believe they were being slept on for so long, i had to do something about that! haha
> thanks to nathan for working with me and making it happen! |>


Nice. I like the zebra one the best.


----------



## NathanSr

soulbridgemedia said:


> courtesy of nathansr and f17
> 
> couldnt believe they were being slept on for so long, i had to do something about that! haha
> thanks to nathan for working with me and making it happen! |>


Glad to see they arrived safely. Enjoy them.


----------



## jbarbourtrim

This guy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

On my 2017 radar is the 1st good Bronzie under $500.00 I like.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Time4Playnow

This one is on the way, IMO one of the best looking Aviation watches that Casio has ever made. I've always had interest in it, and finally pulled the trigger. Might be here by the weekend.... :-!

GW-3000M-4A


----------



## NathanSr

Time4Playnow said:


> This one is on the way, IMO one of the best looking Aviation watches that Casio has ever made. I've always had interest in it, and finally pulled the trigger. Might be here by the weekend.... :-!
> 
> GW-3000M-4A


I also have this incoming, nice pick up sir.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Incoming  and the culprit has a name  T4P En route from Japan - should be here this weekend or early next week. Really looking forward









( web image )

4 years into GShocks and never had a square. So b4 bowing out in not so distant future  here we go. I know it will be the smallest one I got - so I will share it with my sweet girlfriend.


----------



## Phantasm

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Incoming  and the culprit has a name  T4P En route from Japan - should be here this weekend or early next week. Really looking forward


That's great DSD! You're going to love it.

I can't believe you've never had a square! You're doing well by getting the nicest looking one though. Great choice for a first square!


----------



## Steelerswit

there is one better, and its somewhere between Hawaii and here as we type~


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Phantasm said:


> That's great DSD! You're going to love it.
> 
> I can't believe you've never had a square! You're doing well by getting the nicest looking one though. Great choice for a first square!


Thanks a lot for your support  I'm surprised too and maybe I wasn't ready but all good thinks take time I guess & after T4P got his second I knew there is no holding back  and the right time to pounce


----------



## DucMike

WhiteRain said:


> Very nice, I've been eyeing these as well. Can't decide between the black and silver. Would be great to get your thoughts once you've had it on the wrist for a bit.


Well; incoming it is, no longer. Care package arrived today and I couldn't wait to open it up. First feelings are complete amazement at how little this weighs. It's almost got a toy-like feeling to it though I know that is not the case. It is just oh so very nice. The coolest part was watching it wake up as the first light hit it upon opening the box. All the hands just danced to the correct time like it was nothing. I played with the time zone bit for a few then realized I would need to add links back to the bracelet so it would fit my wrist. The pins have an additional sleeve that goes inside each link that I was not aware of during my initial sizing. Thankfully, I realize their significance before I stood up since they were still sitting in my lap. Reinstalled them and all was again well with the world.

Though I am still getting used to a different sort of timepiece from my normal wear (Bulova), hey have nothing but good to say about it. So it seems beneath it to use it as my daily, there is just something about it that seems like it would be the perfect one for just that position. I will continue to follow up as I get some more time with it but do not foresee any dilemmas down the road. Just need to decide if I want to keep an eye out for the raw finish 1AJF as a companion.


----------



## arogle1stus

jaybarbourtrim
My SIL Mark has the G you posted the pic of.
Has 11 Gs. I have 4

NathanSr:
One of my best Casio's is my GW3000 bb1.
Fave G in my collection. 

But I feel an itch to get my 1st Bronze Diver.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Incoming  and the culprit has a name  T4P En route from Japan - should be here this weekend or early next week. Really looking forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( web image )
> 
> 4 years into GShocks and never had a square. So b4 bowing out in not so distant future  here we go. I know it will be the smallest one I got - so I will share it with my sweet girlfriend.


Congrats DSD!! Glad I could help! :-d And better late than never!! ;-)

As you will find out....it's a funny thing with the squares. When you are used to wearing the larger Gs, at first the squares do seem unusually small. But, kind of like when you first wear a large watch and then get used to it after a few days, if you wear a square for a few days, it suddenly seems like a normal size. And truthfully, compared to other watches at least, it is not 'small,' at 44mm wide and about 47mm L-to-L. Now that I have worn it a lot, the GW-5000 seems like the perfect size to me. I would not want it any larger.

You might find yourself stealing this one back from your g/f!! You never know.... :-d


----------



## Piowa

Rasta









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Steelerswit

soon DSD will be "Aware of the Square" and corner the market on them as well!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot T4P  Absolutely appreciated and yeah better than never Thanks for the detailed reply & encouragement. Really helps & I'm pretty sure I gonna like it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> soon DSD will be "Aware of the Square" and corner the market on them as well!


Yeah it's a late entry into the square world - also curious how it will unfold Thanks Steelerswit


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> Rasta
> 
> View attachment 10813970
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Nice Piowa


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> I just ordered an AE-3000W-1AV on eBay from Hong Kong.
> 
> I like the four line display and the domed globe. I considered getting the gold tone version (AE-3000W-9A), but I like the blue-green tinted continents on the globe with this version. I'm not sure how I'll like the 55mm diameter of this watch, which is actually bigger than my Rangeman, but I really like the unusual design and large display. I hope the light is not just a dim, single LED as with my AE-2000.


My AE-3000W-1AV arrived today. This thing is gigantic!

Here is a review that I posted earlier today:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-ae-3000w-1av-4029674.html


----------



## fly9

Considering an AWG model. Love the analog presence mixed with the chrono style digital reads.


----------



## AirWatch

*Neo Bright G-Steel - *Bought this one as soon as it came out in Japan. Curious about how the Neon Illuminator works out on this one.


----------



## jbarbourtrim

No longer incoming! This thing is awesome!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

jbarbourtrim said:


> No longer incoming! This thing is awesome!


Let's here it for new awesome squares!!










Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## yankeexpress

EFR-527L-7 Panda










$81 new, incl. shipping from Asia


----------



## steelersfanVA

Two new G's were delivered today. I've been waiting a long time to get the D&R... FINALLY!!!!😊









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit

steelersfanVA said:


> Two new G's were delivered today. I've been waiting a long time to get the D&R... FINALLY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


congrats, Daddy~

how's college hunting going?


----------



## steelersfanVA

Steelerswit said:


> congrats, Daddy~
> 
> how's college hunting going?


Thanks.. spent more than I wanted but I'm happy to finally have it.

College hunting is great. She's been accepted into VCU and George Mason.. waiting to hear from UVA. My baby is leaving me. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit

steelersfanVA said:


> Thanks.. spent more than I wanted but I'm happy to finally have it.
> 
> College hunting is great. She's been accepted into VCU and George Mason.. waiting to hear from UVA. My baby is leaving me.
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


i know the feeling,but she will always be Daddy's little girl! you will always be there to protect or hide a body~


----------



## Fergfour

Yes! Coming in from Japan, a dw5600CG circa 2000


----------



## JSM9872

Just ordered this. I haven't owned a 6900 in a while, figured this was the one to do it with especially with the price it was.

DW-6900BB-1JF








(Internet Pic)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JSM9872 said:


> Just ordered this. I haven't owned a 6900 in a while, figured this was the one to do it with especially with the price it was.
> 
> DW-6900BB-1JF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Internet Pic)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A 6900 is indeed damn cool. You gonna love it again. Big congrats JSM9872. Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just arrived in HK - My first square ever Will be worth an extra thread sometimes. Plenty of photos the coming week.


----------



## hishammsm

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Plenty of photos the coming week.


Make sure one of them is a wrist shot


----------



## steelersfanVA

Just ordered another G a few moments ago. Lol. And I do not even know why. Wasn't a fan when first seen. More pics to come once delivered. Have a great sunday everyone.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit

hishammsm said:


> Make sure one of them is a wrist shot


the Lord of G's has no wrists~ a disembodied spirit to lure us to the unobtainable~


----------



## Steelerswit

steelersfanVA said:


> Just ordered another G a few moments ago. Lol. And I do not even know why. Wasn't a fan when first seen. More pics to come once delivered. Have a great sunday everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


i will forgive this purchase if you are responsible for Brady's missing jersey~


----------



## steelersfanVA

Steelerswit said:


> i will forgive this purchase if you are responsible for Brady's missing jersey~


Lol. Best I not tell you. Plausible deniability

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit

steelersfanVA said:


> Lol. Best I not tell you. Plausible deniability
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


Just invite me to the bon fire~

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## steelersfanVA

Steelerswit said:


> Just invite me to the bon fire~
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


Gotcha.. man, I was do depressed over the outcome, i didn't watch sportscenter for a week!

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit

still havent. only good thing is the Roger bashing going on.


----------



## Steelerswit

a local reporter asked DeAngelo Williams if he would sign with the Eagles. he said No. they dont commit to the run and ask to much from Wentz.twitter exploded bashing him and the Steelers as losers and letting the pats win, etc.


his reply,,,,,,,,,,how was your playoff experience?,,,,LOLOL


----------



## Epal2Apol

Not Incoming anymore, they arrived already. Pictures coming soon.
Here is the list based on my ebay purchased record for 2017.


----------



## woodsrider

Oops... unintentional post. Must have been asleep at the wheel last night...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Arrived today, looks very cool!! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Arrived today, looks very cool!! :-!


Congrats T4P  Very nice. Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Actually not much interested in the older and discontinued G's anymore. Gotta cut down my collection significantly but this one was an exception. NOS - impeccable. So cute. 










And the case back


----------



## Time4Playnow

Incoming - GW-3500B. ;-) I seem to be on an Aviation kick lately. I actually used to own this one, for some reason sold it, and now want it again! :rodekaart:-d

This watch has the distinction of being one of the very few g-shocks (I don't know which others do this, if any) where you can view 3 (count'em, THREE) timezones at once!! That is such an awesome feature. This is also the model that survived the dreaded hammerdrill ordeal that I've described elsewhere. I'm quite sure the vibration from that would have killed (or at least temporarily broken) any normal analog watch. (non- G-shock)

Should arrive later this week..... :-!


----------



## ricardomfs

Next week not a watch coming, but something to put some of mines  by the way does anyone knows were I can find the holders for this expositor?


----------



## Steelerswit

Time4Playnow said:


> Incoming - GW-3500B. ;-) I seem to be on an Aviation kick lately. I actually used to own this one, for some reason sold it, and now want it again! :rodekaart:-d
> 
> This watch has the distinction of being one of the very few g-shocks (I don't know which others do this, if any) where you can view 3 (count'em, THREE) timezones at once!! That is such an awesome feature. This is also the model that survived the dreaded hammerdrill ordeal that I've described elsewhere. I'm quite sure the vibration from that would have killed (or at least temporarily broken) any normal analog watch. (non- G-shock)
> 
> Should arrive later this week..... :-!


Steelers colors as well~


----------



## Trandy

PRW-S3000....sapphire...carbon fiber strap....stainless steel bezel....should be here tomorrow (Thursday)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

You're on a roll T4P. Very nice indeed  Enjoy


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Incoming - GW-3500B. ;-) I seem to be on an Aviation kick lately. I actually used to own this one, for some reason sold it, and now want it again! :rodekaart:-d
> 
> This watch has the distinction of being one of the very few g-shocks (I don't know which others do this, if any) where you can view 3 (count'em, THREE) timezones at once!! That is such an awesome feature. This is also the model that survived the dreaded hammerdrill ordeal that I've described elsewhere. I'm quite sure the vibration from that would have killed (or at least temporarily broken) any normal analog watch. (non- G-shock)
> 
> Should arrive later this week..... :-!


Nice. The G-7700/7710 can show three time zones as well. I think the GW-2500 can do it also.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Arrived today, looks very cool!! :-!


Good looking piece. I really like the hands on this one, including the shapes and the multiple colors on each.


----------



## jskibo

Took a break from buying a bunch of Bulova's and thought I'd give some G shocks a try.

I never owned any G Shocks before and pretty much stuck to mostly mechanical watches except a couple Suuntos (X-Lander and Core Black). 

So with 10% back in eBay bucks I bought a couple G Shocks to try.

Picked up a GW4000-1A and GD-350-1BJF for me and a BA111-1A for the Mrs


----------



## odinslostcandy

Another GLX- 5600-7 because it was cheaper to buy a whole watch on fleabay than the band and bezel. And a GW6900GW-7

Random interweb pics


----------



## steelersfanVA

My new addition was finally delivered. GA-110BC-7A Dee & Ricky Collaboration









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## ocddave

I have a GD350-1B coming, will use it as my beater watch, save the stress on my GPW1000T.


----------



## Steelerswit

steelersfanVA said:


> My new addition was finally delivered. GA-110BC-7A Dee & Ricky Collaboration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


im going to hide it in here~


----------



## steelersfanVA

Steelerswit said:


> im going to hide it in here~


Lololol.. good one. They could have added some color to the bezel or face.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## jskibo

Why stop at three?

Picked up this Gulfmaster from a forum member, can't wait to get it.


----------



## Steelerswit

jskibo said:


> Why stop at three?


this is a trick question.


----------



## erebus

New Fox Fire:


----------



## Schwizzle

Got this one today!


----------



## Bassist

Also received today, |>


----------



## HavokSe7en

Was supposed to get a VDB200 in today! Unfortunately, FedEx drivers are too lazy and incompetent to do their job, didnt even knock just left a note. I was waiting in the room right next to it. Ill be waiting tomorrow, ready to give them a hard time. 

Was excited and totally waiting for it.


----------



## Time4Playnow

HavokSe7en said:


> Was supposed to get a VDB200 in today! Unfortunately, FedEx drivers are too lazy and incompetent to do their job, didnt even knock just left a note. I was waiting in the room right next to it. Ill be waiting tomorrow, ready to give them a hard time.
> 
> Was excited and totally waiting for it.


That SUCKS!!! :rodekaart I feel your pain. When I am expecting a delivery, I make sure to have my truck in the driveway so the mailman knows I am home. When I was still working, I had the opposite problem. My mailman would take a package that required a signature, and SIGN FOR ME, leaving it on my porch!! He did this once with a $1,200 watch!!! Thankfully it was not stolen.

Good luck getting your watch tomorrow!


----------



## Steelerswit

fed ex is the worst!! they left a box in the middle of my driveway. which is i long wrap around to the back. left in the curve. i almost ran it over.


----------



## fcasoli

I would like the Gravity Olive, during long time I must be in India, maybe I perform the order from Japan, to have on my return to Italy around mid March...


----------



## Hassann

fcasoli said:


> I would like the Gravity Olive, during long time I must be in India, maybe I perform the order from Japan, to have on my return to Italy around mid March...


I have this... It's an absolute beauty. Love the olive drab with the orange detailing. Sets it off so well.

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Hassann

HavokSe7en said:


> Was supposed to get a VDB200 in today! Unfortunately, FedEx drivers are too lazy and incompetent to do their job, didnt even knock just left a note. I was waiting in the room right next to it. Ill be waiting tomorrow, ready to give them a hard time.
> 
> Was excited and totally waiting for it.


I know exactly how you feel. Worst feeling ever. I'm like a kid when I'm waiting for a package to arrive, sometimes can't sleep during the night before in excitement 

It absolutely ruins your day when it doesn't turn up after waiting all day!

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo

Got these two in the mall south of Manila today.


----------



## fcasoli

Hassann said:


> I have this... It's an absolute beauty. Love the olive drab with the orange detailing. Sets it off so well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


I love green and orange


----------



## Greensweeps

Waiting for a DW-5600BB. With black pvd bullbars. Or not. Not sure yet.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Greensweeps said:


> Waiting for a DW-5600BB. With black pvd bullbars. Or not. Not sure yet.


DO it!! This is a great watch, with or without bullbars. :-!


----------



## odinslostcandy

I bought my first blingy watch. Be here next week.


----------



## Steelerswit

odinslostcandy said:


> I bought my first blingy watch. Be here next week.


you will love it.


----------



## jskibo

I know I said no more this week, but the wife was shopping and I was bored, so.....


----------



## jskibo

And the collection grows again

Pick this beauty up from the bay today.


----------



## Time4Playnow

THIS one! I owned it before, took me almost a year to have seller's remorse - now here it comes again! :-d


----------



## Steelerswit

jskibo said:


> And the collection grows again
> 
> Pick this beauty up from the bay today.


good deal, i was going to snipe that, but saving up for an ICERC.


----------



## Steelerswit

after 2weeks of watching it sit at ISC stagnant, this should be here tomorrow


----------



## odinslostcandy

Pre-ordered this today, homage to one of my grail watches. Now, I have to wait for six months...


----------



## elborderas

When to a shop to try the Mudmaster and the prw-7000.
I left the shop with one of them.


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> after 2weeks of watching it sit at ISC stagnant, this should be here tomorrow


Early delivery today, like a few hours early.

BG-130L


















When the light is pushed the little dude dances different dances.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## oldspice

On "square" kick as of late - GW-M5610 on its way. Seems to be in limbo between DHL and the USPS at this point, but here's hoping it shakes loose quickly.


----------



## Steelerswit

oldspice said:


> On "square" kick as of late - GW-M5610 on its way. Seems to be in limbo between DHL and the USPS at this point, but here's hoping it shakes loose quickly.


oh, i hate those hand offs. its like the PO back shelves them to the "when we are damn good and ready" dept.


----------



## oldspice

Steelerswit said:


> oh, i hate those hand offs. its like the PO back shelves them to the "when we are damn good and ready" dept.


I know - it's hit or miss. Had one come through between UPS and USPS last week with no problems at all. Now, I've got one between DHL and USPS that's been going on for a few days. Each one says the other one has it. Joy.


----------



## Steelerswit

worst thing you can see in a tracking check is, "in transit to destination" = we arent really sure where it is~


----------



## STEVIE

GW-S5600-1JF arriving soon.


----------



## Steelerswit

sorry folks, no new watch at this time. but i believe this is just as cool if not more. silly yes, but had to have it.

G-Man Kleenex box


----------



## odinslostcandy

Steelerswit said:


> sorry folks, no new watch at this time. but i believe this is just as cool if not more. silly yes, but had to have it.
> 
> G-Man Kleenex box


That's nothing to sneeze at...


----------



## Steelerswit

BUTT do you like it?


----------



## oldspice

oldspice said:


> On "square" kick as of late - GW-M5610 on its way. Seems to be in limbo between DHL and the USPS at this point, but here's hoping it shakes loose quickly.


Shook loose today!


----------



## odinslostcandy

Steelerswit said:


> BUTT do you like it?


You're trying to box me in.


----------



## Steelerswit

Didn't want you to flush an opportunity down the drain

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Phantasm

Now that is one amazing kleenex box!

The characters on it are very cool looking. Nice find!


----------



## Steelerswit

Phantasm said:


> Now that is one amazing kleenex box!
> 
> The characters on it are very cool looking. Nice find!


fleabay~ $8.36 total. i had to have it, and another $8 for a case to put it in.....i am crazy!


----------



## fcasoli

Gravitymaster black, I will order the next week, I think all black is a must in my collection too colored, I need a neutral watch.


----------



## jskibo

Used the $10 off $50 eBay coupon to grab one of these for $95


----------



## GaryK30

Thanks to Piowa's many excellent pics, I decided to order a GD-100-1B.


----------



## odinslostcandy

Oops (random interwebs pic)










Double oops (sellers pic)









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo

Couple G-Raven series coming in thanks to ruizjaime26 (pics are his)

DW9000BM and DW9500BM

Guess I need to find the other seven models now.


----------



## JSM9872

After a purchase that didn't work out (not a wus deal) it is finally here. I ended up finding one for sale on the sellers forum here for a great transaction. This is one great looking watch in my opinion. But I am a sucker for a blacked out, minimal look, in other words the entire "BB" series haha.

DW-6900BB-1DR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Should have on my wrist early this week, the elusive GW M5610MR aka Rescue Orange:


----------



## jskibo

Nothing really interesting at Kohl's today but had some Kohl's cash expiring so grabbed this in store.


----------



## Steelerswit

Jumped on a square, don't know why no one bid except me and a 10 second sniper. He missed, and I won. Not a $30 lunch deal but dang close.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## kosio

One MTG-930 MTG-930 coming in.
Second hand, complete with box and original manual, all bracelet links. Battery should be replaced according to seller.
Let's first see if we can get it back to live by exposing it to direct sunlight for a few days b-)

This is what it looks like (internet pic):


----------



## ruizjaime26

Got a new Casio G-Shock GLS-6900 G-Lide series coming from Hong Kong....I'm a sucker for G-Lide's









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> Jumped on a square, don't know why no one bid except me and a 10 second sniper. He missed, and I won. Not a $30 lunch deal but dang close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


actual pics of the girl coming in


----------



## jskibo

My GWN-1000H-2AJF arrived finally


----------



## jskibo

Found this interesting one on an auction site, however not named correctly (named for module and not series) so no activity.....

(Stock photo)


----------



## Steelerswit

jskibo said:


> Found this interesting one on an auction site, however not named correctly (named for module and not series) so no activity.....
> 
> (Stock photo)


It's a GLS-5600KL-1

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## jskibo

Steelerswit said:


> It's a GLS-5600KL-1
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


Yep, they called it a 3178. No bids and under 50.


----------



## Steelerswit

Buy it!

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## jskibo

Steelerswit said:


> Buy it!
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


Did that before I posted . My first square


----------



## Steelerswit

It's a sweet looking watch, I have the black and white and swapped the skins

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## jskibo

Steelerswit said:


> It's a sweet looking watch, I have the black and white and swapped the skins
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


I've got too many on my want / hunt for list now......it's like a disease


----------



## Steelerswit

jskibo said:


> I've got too many on my want / hunt for list now......it's like a disease


Have you seen my thread....LOL

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## jskibo

Steelerswit said:


> Have you seen my thread....LOL
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


Yes, quite the collection! And the Mrs collection as well.


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> sorry folks, no new watch at this time. but i believe this is just as cool if not more. silly yes, but had to have it.
> 
> G-Man Kleenex box


It arrived and is cool as #+$&+

Now to try and find out why it was made. Promo? Employee gift? Actual marketing?

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## VIA4321

jskibo said:


> Found this interesting one on an auction site, however not named correctly (named for module and not series) so no activity.....
> 
> (Stock photo)


I had one of these, bought new from Amazon, wore it once, couldn't get used to the glossy case/strap and that it felt smaller and lighter than my existing GW5600bcf. I sold it on for a profit on the bay a week later. Lovely looking watch though. Great as your first square.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy

Dagaz Aurora. (Pic borrowed from KnightRider)


----------



## volgofmr

Nice no G-Shock.


----------



## Epal2Apol

Just arrived from the East Coast.
Still suffering from Jet Lag, I don't want to wake him up.



























Now it's awake!


----------



## Steelerswit

were her first words "Daddy"?

congrats


----------



## LANIMIRC

been looking for an olive g-shock since the kg3 series when out


----------



## jskibo

Found the Purple People Eater Sister to my other GLS5600KL that I picked up yesterday.


----------



## Steelerswit

jskibo said:


> Found the Purple People Eater Sister to my other GLS5600KL that I picked up yesterday.


way cool. 1 to go!


----------



## Fergfour

Recently sourced a DW5025D Ocean Gray bezel and strap. Must be the last bezel on Earth. I've seen straps once in a while but never a bezel. Not sure what I'll do with it yet but couldn't pass up the opportunity. I have a good number of squares I can experiment with.


----------



## Steelerswit

Fergfour said:


> Recently sourced a DW5025D Ocean Gray bezel and strap. Must be the last bezel on Earth. I've seen straps once in a while but never a bezel. Not sure what I'll do with it yet but couldn't pass up the opportunity. I have a good number of squares I can experiment with.
> View attachment 11029698


If anything, you can hoard it and sell for a profit later

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Richie.L

Nothing yet, in fact reducing collection.


----------



## fcasoli

Coming soon


----------



## jskibo

Look what landed today. 

Two Ravens carrying a Blackout. 

These things just keep showing up


----------



## Steelerswit

as someone from Cincinnati, how can you utter the word "Ravens"?

you may be a Bungle, but represent the AFC North, We Hate everyone else in the division!


Congrats~


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Steelerswit said:


> as someone from Cincinnati, how can you utter the word "Ravens"?
> 
> you may be a Bungle, but represent the AFC North, We Hate everyone else in the division!
> 
> Congrats~


For you viewing pleasure a hatewatch!


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Coming soon


You should have waited a bit longer fcasoli:-(


----------



## jskibo

Steelerswit said:


> as someone from Cincinnati, how can you utter the word "Ravens"?
> 
> you may be a Bungle, but represent the AFC North, We Hate everyone else in the division!
> 
> Congrats~


Chicago native here. Been in Cincinnati since June, Grand Rapids previous six, Costa Mesa before that. Wherever the company tells me to live.


----------



## Steelerswit

jskibo said:


> Chicago native here.


Da Bears~


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Coming soon


Congrats u will enjoy it for sure its a wonderful watch


----------



## kj2

fcasoli said:


> Coming soon


Like that color combination. Wish I ordered it, when I found one. Can't find one atm..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> Congrats u will enjoy it for sure its a wonderful watch


Tomorrow will arrive but I'm in India until next week, so in my office, closed, for a week.... 
Thanks Stavros.


----------



## fcasoli

kj2 said:


> Like that color combination. Wish I ordered it, when I found one. Can't find one atm..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Ebay, from UK, good price, 2 in stock, one only now.


----------



## avinashvarma94

This one just came in!


----------



## VIA4321

fcasoli said:


> Ebay, from UK, good price, 2 in stock, one only now.


I have used that seller for a 5600E-1d, good price and quick free delivery (within U.K.)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

tomorrow!!!


----------



## kosio

Just picked up this MTG-930 at the post office. 
The warranty card says that it was sold in 2005.
Still looking good for a 12 year old watch that only costed €35 including shipment! 
Also very nice that it's a complete set: box, outer box, manual, warranty certificate, extra bracelet links and off course the watch itself.
Now all I need is a lot of sun to see if it will come back to life, but according to the weather forecast, that's not going to happen very soon...


----------



## Steelerswit

tanning salon~


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fine catch kosio  Enjoy


----------



## kosio

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fine catch kosio  Enjoy


Thank you!

I left the watch outside after I took that first picture. Just went back out of curiosity to see if it already showed some signs of life, but without having any hope for it.
This is what I saw:









Very pleased with it!!

As you can see, the watch was already running for 50'53''. So I had a look at the time stamp of the first pic, compared it with the time stamp of the second one and deducted the time it was already running. Conclusion: after only 13'02'' in mediocre daylight the battery was sufficiently charged to wake the display!

EDIT: Meanwhile the battery charge state went from Low to Medium, the watch received a radio signal and has set the correct time and date, sound and light also work, including auto light!


----------



## Rooboy

Just got mine in today - have been wanting one of these Zenith Pilots for a long time!! Thanks to TGD3123 for fixing me up- very happy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Woke up to this waiting for me










Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## odinslostcandy

This forum and members are a bad influence on me and my wallet. Taking a break from buying watches for a while to focus on an even more expensive hobby. Lol.

Anyway last G for a while.
GL-150

Pic borrowed from the 50Gs blog http://50-gs.blogspot.com/2009/06/27-silver-g-lide-repainting-delight.html?m=1


----------



## bensdaddyjoe

Orient Star Chronograph WZ0021DY. Can't believe I found a MINT one! 6-11 days away, the countdown has begun.....


----------



## elborderas

Bought a G7900 Rescue Red for 10yr old kid's Bday and I needed to get one for me too, just in case he asks me anything about it 😊
What a beautiful color, and amazing module.


----------



## JSM9872

It has been a while since I liquidated my Rangeman collection but I just recently won an auction for a green one. Should be here some time next week. Pretty pumped to have it back on my wrist!


"Don't Panic"
Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice

GXW-56-1BJF incoming. Should be here Tuesday. This will be my third go-around with "The King". First two were the US market black/red with reverse display. This time, going atomic with the positive display. My square acquisition of late is out of control!


----------



## Time4Playnow

oldspice said:


> GXW-56-1BJF incoming. Should be here Tuesday. This will be my third go-around with "The King". First two were the US market black/red with reverse display. This time, going atomic with the positive display. My square acquisition of late is out of control!


Congrats! Nice choice. I have two Kings - that one, and the all-black "BB" model. Both are great!


----------



## steelersfanVA

Picked this one up earlier today. Not one I would normally purchase (trying to concentrate on limited G's). BUT I forgot that I had a Dillards department store gift card from two years ago. So, I got it for free. 









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## steelersfanVA

Added another one to the collection. DW-6900CL-4









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## GaryK30

steelersfanVA said:


> Picked this one up earlier today. Not one I would normally purchase (trying to concentrate on limited G's). BUT I forgot that I had a Dillards department store gift card from two years ago. So, I got it for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


Nice colorway. Looks like UVA colors.


----------



## steelersfanVA

GaryK30 said:


> Nice colorway. Looks like UVA colors.


Yes... unfortunately.. GO TAR HEELS! LOL

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit

you got the Clot. congrats!


----------



## GaryK30

My GD-100-1B finally arrived today, and I like it a lot (Amazon seems to be getting slower and slower at shipping my orders). The negative display is better than I thought it might be. It's readable under most conditions, and has pretty wide horizontal and vertical viewing angles. Under direct comparison with my GD-350-1B in dim light, it's obvious that the latter has even more contrast and even wider horizontal and vertical viewing angles, as expected, since it apparently has the best negative display among current-model Gs.

The only thing I don't like about the GD-100-1B is the uneven blue backlight. In reality, the unevenness is pretty similar to that on my GD-120CM-5, but on the GD-100-1B the transition from white to dark blue makes it even more obvious. Usually there is a thin white curve seen in the lower left corner, unless the watch is viewed from the left or below rather than from straight on. Probably 99% of the time I won't be using the backlight, so this isn't a big deal.

Overall, the GD-100-1B is a pretty cool, stealthy-looking watch. I think it's a good value for under $60. It will join my GD-120CM-5 and GA-100SD-8A, which have the same case, bezel and strap form factors.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great incomings JSM9872, oldspice, steelersfanVA, Gary...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

:-d


----------



## Steelerswit

I have this ugly monstrosity coming in. Look beyond the scrap metal bezel and picture a proper one on it. Won it on fleabay for 8.99 ttl. New bezel $10.



















GD-100MS for under $20, I'm happy.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Frowtime

DK14 is on its way in the next fortnight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice

Steelerswit said:


> I have this ugly monstrosity coming in. Look beyond the scrap metal bezel and picture a proper one on it. Won it on fleabay for 8.99 ttl. New bezel $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GD-100MS for under $20, I'm happy.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


As-is, wow, just wow. Glad you'll be restoring some dignity back to that GD-100!


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Inbound









Thank you, VadeR for inspiration.


----------



## Epal2Apol

DW-5000SL -------->Out for Delivery

This is restoration Project. Hope it will go well.
These are the pictures from eBay Seller.


----------



## oldspice

oldspice said:


> GXW-56-1BJF incoming. Should be here Tuesday. This will be my third go-around with "The King". First two were the US market black/red with reverse display. This time, going atomic with the positive display. My square acquisition of late is out of control!


And it's here! Third time's a charm maybe! I'm liking the gold-hued display. It's huge, as we all know, but the display being small, relative to the case, doesn't make it seem too huge. Sort of. I love it!


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> I have this ugly monstrosity coming in. Look beyond the scrap metal bezel and picture a proper one on it. Won it on fleabay for 8.99 ttl. New bezel $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GD-100MS for under $20, I'm happy.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator





oldspice said:


> As-is, wow, just wow. Glad you'll be restoring some dignity back to that GD-100!


i really didnt expect to get this "thing". it was at $0.99 w/$7.95 shipping, with 1 bid with 3 minutes to go. my brain says to me, they cant get it that cheap,lets up the price on the buyer. so with about 2 minutes left i threw $3 on it and was high bidder @ $1.04. i was slightly confused that i was, but knew snipers would pounce at the 30 second mark or so, as is the fleabay way. i set the laptop aside and continue watching the news. next thing i know from the corner of my eye i see the screen change. looking over i expect the pink "you have been outbid" notice. but no, it was green saying "you won". aloud i say "holy shaving cream!" Mrs. Wit looks over and says" you always win the ones you dont expect to".

now, im in a quandary. get the black bezel, or get a red set to match the LCD.


----------



## Steelerswit

HAHAHAHA-I think i got a bargain!

$108.00


----------



## steelersfanVA

This is my last G for at least one month. Ordered this one 20 mins ago. I HAD to get it. More pics to come once delivered.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit

Just saw one for $251. A month ago they were $500.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## steelersfanVA

Steelerswit said:


> Just saw one for $251. A month ago they were $500.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


There's no way I would pay anything close to $500. I picked it up for 185.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit

steelersfanVA said:


> There's no way I would pay anything close to $500. I picked it up for 185.
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


I just saw a Wu Tang for 1300.00~~~

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## steelersfanVA

Steelerswit said:


> I just saw a Wu Tang for 1300.00~~~
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


 Then I should try to sell mine for $1250. Lol.

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Steelerswit

I love some of the prices peeps ask, and does it come with some of what their smoking?

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The 2 steelers are on a roll  Great catch gents


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> The 2 steelers are on a roll  Great catch gents


Rings and watches, rings and watches~

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

I guess nobody got what I was trying to show last time... :-d Hope this is more clear.











Watch_Geekmaster said:


> :-d


----------



## yankeexpress

oldspice said:


> And it's here! Third time's a charm maybe! I'm liking the gold-hued display. It's huge, as we all know, but the display being small, relative to the case, doesn't make it seem too huge. Sort of. I love it!


My favorite King. Enjoy it!


----------



## Steelerswit

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> I guess nobody got what I was trying to show last time... :-d Hope this is more clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11108146


DSD's latest order~

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Steelerswit said:


> DSD's latest order~


Yup, a whole crate of Casio's! :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So I put the old/ new Gravity Master(s) aside for awhile ( not sure if ever ) and awaiting this one ( hopefully ) sometimes in March or early April Fingers crossed 










Check out our daily WRUW threads. Won't open an extra thread


----------



## VIA4321

Had a knock on the door with this today, not a bad price with a discount code -£80 with next day delivery.








A GW-M5610LY-1er from the lime accent edition launched last year.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> So I put the old/ new Gravity Master(s) aside for awhile ( not sure if ever ) and awaiting this one ( hopefully ) sometimes in March or early April Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out our daily WRUW threads. Won't open an extra thread


When is this one to be released, DSD??


----------



## ocddave

The new GD350-1B is getting along good with his older brothers ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> When is this one to be released, DSD??


Read on FB Group in March


----------



## yellowtrace

I think my wife is secretly looking at a gold junghan max bill for me. 

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowtrace

Sorry, ignore that. Didn't realize this was G-shock forum. Tapatalk sent me here.

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA

My Buff Monster was just delivered.. have a wonderful weekend folks.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## steelersfanVA

Ok..i lied.. I did order two more.. this one was delivered today. The other should be here Saturday.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

FOB


----------



## Fujoor

VIA4321 said:


> Had a knock on the door with this today, not a bad price with a discount code -£80 with next day delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A GW-M5610LY-1er from the lime accent edition launched last year.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321

Fujoor said:


> Where from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watches2u.com, U.K. site with plenty of choice, they have been selling their remaining stock of this model on eBay and they have been going for between £55 and £70 + £5 postage, I kept getting outbid and after three attempts went straight to the site where it was reduced from £110 to £89, they then had a 12% off coupon with free next day delivery.
So I could have got it cheaper, but I am too impatient to wait another week! I think they have one left.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> I have this ugly monstrosity coming in. Look beyond the scrap metal bezel and picture a proper one on it. Won it on fleabay for 8.99 ttl. New bezel $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GD-100MS for under $20, I'm happy.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator





















Temporarily improvement until get some nicer skin.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## niek82

GW-M5610LY-1ER Lime Edition

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## ocddave

My GD-350-1B needs a brother, he's been a little "negative" lately, so I am getting him a "positive" role model.


----------



## steelersfanVA

I had this baby a while ago.. as soon as I sold it I regretted it.so I had to buy it again.







its siblings missed her. Lol









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## steelersfanVA

This one was delivered today.DW-6900BKC-1JR Brooklyn Circus. Came with a spare band, bezel, and case back. Unfortunately it didn't come with the box.I'm loving the backlight. Have a great day everyone.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Jasabor

On his way from the land of the rising sun. Cant wait to put it on the wrist!

View attachment 11265954


----------



## steelersfanVA

I received another 6900 today. Here ya go.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Fergfour

DW5600VTSSK: 














I'm excited about this one. Here I thought I knew all the 25th anniversary models. There was a thread about it way back in 2008 on WUS:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/samurai-5600-g-shock-lots-pics-138647.html

p.s, also getting a DW5030D for good measure


----------



## Time4Playnow

I've got these two coming in.  DW-5600CL, on a leather strap, with red digits and red backlight.



And the GWF-D1000NV-2JF. It leaves Japan in the next day or so. I love the colors on this one:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> I've got these two coming in.  DW-5600CL, on a leather strap, with red digits and red backlight.
> 
> 
> 
> And the GWF-D1000NV-2JF. It leaves Japan in the next day or so. I love the colors on this one:


Great news T4P Looking forward to it - especially to the Froggy


----------



## Medic1013

Solid trio you have.


ocddave said:


> The new GD350-1B is getting along good with his older brothers ;-)
> 
> View attachment 11124170


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

steelersfanVA said:


> I received another 6900 today. Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My S7 Edge


You're on a roll  Very nice!


----------



## steelersfanVA

Deepsea_dweller said:


> You're on a roll  Very nice!


Thank you..i have one more coming in. It should be here tomorrow.. it's one that I've wanted for a very long time. 

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## GTR83

Got a mini-grail coming in, the ProTrek PRG-510T. One of the best looking Casio watches ever in my opinion - it certainly looks better than any G-Shock I have seen to date LOL. It's by no means a super-rare or super-expensive limited edition watch, but rather it seems it didn't sell very well here so it was quickly pulled off the shelves to be re-exported or something, and I missed the chance getting one from local sellers before they were all gone circa 2014. Due to the very weak IDR exchange rate (which has been so for around 3 or 4 years now) I didn't want to buy from overseas. And none of the local guys who got one were willing to part with it - until now. 

No pics yet unfortunately, even though the seller sent me some very sweet photos.


----------



## oldspice

On a "square" binge as of late. Wanted to grab a combi bracelet and for about $30 more, I could get the bracelet and a whole new watch - no brainer? A new GW-M5610BC should be here tomorrow!


----------



## clyde_frog

this:








and these:








and this:








Hopefully all 3 will be arriving tomorrow. I hope they look good together.


----------



## kosio

This came in by mail today:










An AT-552 with gesture controlled calculator. 
Although it is from 1983 or 4, it looks brand new and is fully functional!!

Didn't had time to set the time, just had to post it here!


----------



## erebus

Finally pulled the trigger on a Rangeman:









Also I can't resist colorful squares:


----------



## Phantasm

kosio said:


> This came in by mail today:
> 
> An AT-552 with gesture controlled calculator.
> Although it is from 1983 or 4, it looks brand new and is fully functional!!
> 
> Didn't had time to set the time, just had to post it here!


Now that is one cool watch! Shocked by how old it is for how advanced the touch screen control is. Found this youtube video on it.


----------



## kosio

Phantasm said:


> Now that is one cool watch! Shocked by how old it is for how advanced the touch screen control is. Found this youtube video on it.


It is indeed super cool! Even today it is an unusual, unfamiliar technology.

That video is from one of the members here and is the cause of me buying this watch ;-)


----------



## TTR350

Greetings from Germany.... Booth arrived 2017.sorry for the Deepsea on the foto. Also the Mudman Maharishi comes in 2017. Pictures follows...:-!


----------



## TTR350




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TTR350 said:


> View attachment 11342946
> 
> 
> View attachment 11342954
> 
> 
> View attachment 11342962


Awesome pair


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TTR350 said:


> Greetings from Germany.... Booth arrived 2017.sorry for the Deepsea on the foto. Also the Mudman Maharishi comes in 2017. Pictures follows...:-!
> 
> View attachment 11342914


Shot of the year so far  Grüße nach Deutschland. Great score. Enjoy !


----------



## steelersfanVA

Well... the G that I've always wanted was delivered toady. Took forever to find one at a somewhat reasonable price.









Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

That's a cool catch steelersfanVA


----------



## steelersfanVA

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's a cool catch steelersfanVA


Thank you. Wife wasn't too happy about the price.. I'm on gshock restriction until further notice. Lol. YEAH RIGHT!!!

Sent From My S7 Edge


----------



## GTR83

PRG-510T has landed. Pics from 3 days ago. There's something about a wabi'd titanium watch that I just can't get enough of, it's just so handsome. My first experience with such a watch was with a titanium Seiko kinetic sometime in the 90s - it was ruggedly handsome.


----------



## GTR83

TTR350 said:


> View attachment 11342946
> 
> 
> View attachment 11342954
> 
> 
> View attachment 11342962


"Sorry for the DeepSea in the photo" -I agree, that thing is an eyesore, LOL. But I do have the Orient Saturation Diver which is a DeepSea-esque Japanese diver so I'm not one to talk.

The D1000B looks great, so only the LCD is slightly blue while the digits are still black? I'm having a hard time choosing between the D1000B and the D1000NV - I like the NV's navy blue bezel and upper side of the strap better, but I kind of hate the yellow underside of the strap - would be a pain to clean.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

GTR83 said:


> PRG-510T has landed. Pics from 3 days ago. There's something about a wabi'd titanium watch that I just can't get enough of, it's just so handsome. My first experience with such a watch was with a titanium Seiko kinetic sometime in the 90s - it was ruggedly handsome.


First, great find! The PRG-510's first released back in 2011, great to see one in this good condition! Not mean to ruin your fun or anything, but just saying the truth. I think for these Titanium Protreks, only the band's actually Titanium. Here's a review in the Digital & ABC forum back in 2011. https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/cas...sor-prg-510t-7v-first-impressions-602002.html


----------



## GTR83

No problem W_G, the wabi was mainly on the bracelet anyway. Photos don't really show it, but visual signs of wear and tear on titanium is different to wear and tear on steel, much like on the titanium clasp and the steel bracelet of my Orient Saturation Diver. It needs to be seen in person to really be appreciated. On the PRG-510T case this slight difference is somewhat obfuscated by the very dominating watch face.


----------



## fcasoli

Maybe


----------



## GTR83

fcasoli said:


> Maybe


Wait...
What model is that?


----------



## ocddave

GTR83 said:


> Wait...
> What model is that?


Its the cheap knock-off version of the GPW1000 ;-)


----------



## Rocat

I have an old G2310 module 2184 inbound where the Seller states it needs a new battery. I bought it for fun to see if after a week or so in the sun I can revive that ML-2016 battery. I know the lcd isn't as crisp as the newer 2310r but it was cheap. I may just leave the beat up resin on it as well. Of course it will get a complete tear down and disassembly and a thorough cleaning. I'm just intrigued there is a solar model that has 20 second alarms. Luckily Pacparts has the O ring gasket in stock.


----------



## ricardomfs

Two old pals, in need of some love


----------



## Fergfour

I always get the 'another package??!!' comment from the wife but I always say it's just a strap or something. I've never told her what I've spent.


----------



## Time4Playnow

New Frog arrived today! Poor weather for pics but I took a few.


----------



## fcasoli

GTR83 said:


> Wait...
> What model is that?


New Gravitymaster, Gpw-2000, officially available on May


----------



## SnookDawgg

fcasoli said:


> Maybe


 Definitely.


----------



## Fergfour

These just in today. A pristine DW5030D and a not so pristine DW5600RE. I was planning on using the lcd in the RE for a custom.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> New Frog arrived today! Poor weather for pics but I took a few.


How cool. Welcome to the club. Huge congrats T4P. Really nice. Wishing you a great weekend. Enjoy


----------



## 20hemi10

Just got this a few days ago and can't take it off!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

As of now, nothing. Bought 2 G's and a baby from a Japanese eBay vender despite some neg feedback. As of today they are no longer a registered user and items never listed as shipped. EBay opened cases and said I am covered. First a watch gets lost for a month, now this. Ughhhh!!!!

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> As of now, nothing. Bought 2 G's and a baby from a Japanese eBay vender despite some neg feedback. As of today they are no longer a registered user and items never listed as shipped. EBay opened cases and said I am covered. First a watch gets lost for a month, now this. Ughhhh!!!!
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


Sad to hear that Steelerswit :-( :-(


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

20hemi10 said:


> Just got this a few days ago and can't take it off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Very nice indeed


----------



## cbkihong

20hemi10 said:


> Just got this a few days ago and can't take it off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


118.8F???


----------



## 20hemi10

cbkihong said:


> 118.8F???


That's how hot it was in my truck and was about to head to lunch break at work. It was actually 126°F before I took the pic.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Steelerswit it might still work out, good luck.


----------



## KarelVdD

GW-5000. Just got it today. 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA

I have an awesome one coming in this week. Here's a hint. More pics to come once delivered.  any guesses???









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott

One of these beauts:


----------



## podunkeric

The HUF collab GD-400HUF was waiting for me when I got home from the mountains today. Really digging the murdered out bezel and rear caseback. 









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ta da


----------



## TTR350

:-! Wow... Nice!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TTR350 said:


> :-! Wow... Nice!


Thank you very much


----------



## 5 Miler

Following up on my post on page 6 of this thread... Received this last week - Citizen makes some really great solar quartz watches.


----------



## Time4Playnow

After viewing Piowa's recent thread on the 1A MM, I could not resist! So yes, it will be incoming from Japan within a week or so! :-!

Pic courtesy of Amazon:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> After viewing Piowa's recent thread on the 1A MM, I could not resist! So yes, it will be incoming from Japan within a week or so! :-!
> 
> Pic courtesy of Amazon:


Fabulous score T4P. Always like your quick action & bold decisions once you're convinced that you like it. Fine addition indeed. Enjoy


----------



## Dmitriy Makiyevskiy

One of these bad boys. Got in before they sold out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocddave

If they would just remove all that gold lettering, I would be right behind you with an order.



Time4Playnow said:


> After viewing Piowa's recent thread on the 1A MM, I could not resist! So yes, it will be incoming from Japan within a week or so! :-!
> 
> Pic courtesy of Amazon:


----------



## Dmitriy Makiyevskiy

Dmitriy Makiyevskiy said:


> One of these bad boys. Got in before they sold out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops, just realized this is a Casio thread. (Thanks talpatalk for the confusion)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just another shot


----------



## Rocat

Some G-7900-2 resin for a G-7900-4, a G-6900A-9 bezel, a cheap GW-2310 since it was cheaper to buy a used watch than it was to source a G(GW)-2310 bezel for my G-2310 (2184). The bezel and strap did not need to be pristine. It just s needs to not smell like nasty smoke. Which is what the original set of resin smells like on the G-2310. That resin smells like someone licked an ashtray and then decided to just chew the ashes out of it.


----------



## ocddave

Oh sure, now you have us all getting high off resin fumes now, like we needed another addiction ;-)



Rocat said:


> Some G-7900-2 resin for a G-7900-4, a G-6900A-9 bezel, a cheap GW-2310 since it was cheaper to buy a used watch than it was to source a G(GW)-2310 bezel for my G-2310 (2184). The bezel and strap did not need to be pristine. It just s needs to not smell like nasty smoke. Which is what the original set of resin smells like on the G-2310. That resin smells like someone licked an ashtray and then decided to just chew the ashes out of it.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Rocat said:


> Some G-7900-2 resin for a G-7900-4...


Are you doing the GaryK30 mod? ;-)


----------



## kosio

2 more on their way to me: a JP-100 from 1987, new in the box and a second hand PRT-40 from 1996 in rather good condition.


----------



## Rocat

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Are you doing the GaryK30 mod? ;-)


Yup. The G-7900-4-2-GK30. Hey that does not sound half bad.

Sorry, I had a typo and it was written as if I did not like that mod name. I do like that mod name.


----------



## Phreddo

Let's just say too much.

It started with Craigslist, and then developed into a full-blown eBay bender.

I won't post them all, but I must have bought 20 watches in a month.

Here's a taste.










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA

This is probably my favourite G thus far. DW-6900 CTU Special Edition 1000/pc... I LOVE THE JACK BAUER BACKLIGHT.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

You can keep the Ana-digis. But that GRX-5600 looks sweet.



Phreddo said:


> Let's just say too much.
> 
> It started with Craigslist, and then developed into a full-blown eBay bender.
> 
> I won't post them all, but I must have bought 20 watches in a month.
> 
> Here's a taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

All purchased within the last 2 months.

And I have 3 on the way.

Sweet fancy Moses, I have a problem.

Let's see if I can run them all down, starting at the top.

G6900GR
GD-X6900FB-8
GD-100WW
DW-6900BR
GA-110C
G-001-1
GA-110NC
GA-110B
G-001-8
DW-6900SB
GA-110MR
GA-110SN
DW-6900CB-4
DW-6900CC
GD-100SC
DW-6900CB-1









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

As a longtime G collector, I have a short list of desired but HTF watches and tonight I finally got one I've been looking for forever,
a LE Gulfman Nippon Challenge Helly Hansen Americas Cup sailing watch, DW-9100NC-8


----------



## VIA4321

Look what I found lurking in the Mall at Millenia today!








Thought these had been discontinued for at least three years, been looking out for one for at least two.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

GD-X6900BW

I really need to stay off eBay and/or start selling some of these.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Still nothing, but eBay refunded me for the 3 rip offs. A little gun shy right now, and PO'd.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## Phreddo

I promised my wife I'm nearing the end.
I have 2 enroute, and one I'm immediately interested in.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## kosio

Phreddo said:


> I promised my wife I'm nearing the end.
> I have 2 enroute, and one I'm immediately interested in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


You should not make irrational promises! ;-)


----------



## Fergfour

Lucky to snag this one, been lusting after it for some time now, sort of a grail for me. The 2001 DW5000BL. Made in Japan, metal bracelet!!, bullbars, screwback, really unique. I've seen them before but usually there aren't enough links in the bracelet to fit anything but the smallest of wrists or the resin is damaged, etc. This one looks almost nos:


----------



## sakebomb

Incoming yesterday!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

Fergfour said:


> Lucky to snag this one, been lusting after it for some time now, sort of a grail for me. The 2001 DW5000BL. Made in Japan, metal bracelet!!, bullbars, screwback, really unique. I've seen them before but usually there aren't enough links in the bracelet to fit anything but the smallest of wrists or the resin is damaged, etc. This one looks almost nos:
> View attachment 11475538
> View attachment 11475546
> View attachment 11475554


What bugs me about Japanese manufacturers is that they seem to dislike making too many of these cool models, but why? Their values do go up in the collector's market but the original manufacturers do not benefit directly from such sales.

A good example would be the Burning Red Frogman with at least one unit having gone up to $4,000 - the $3,000 profit goes to that one lucky collector only, while if Casio didn't limit the production so much they would have been able to sell thousands of them. Since in the end these watches are all mass produced anyway, I fail to see the business logic behind it.


----------



## VIA4321

sakebomb said:


> Incoming yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a 5000HR?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sakebomb

VIA4321 said:


> Is that a 5000HR?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321

sakebomb said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mhmm nice, my grail, been looking, but cannot see for less than around $350, I keep spending my spare cash on 5600s!
At least I managed to get another watch on my list on vacation in Florida recently - G5600KG-3.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantechno

My last deal...


----------



## Fergfour

I don't know if Casio dislikes the cool models necessarily. This one came out in 2001. It's possible they didn't sell well back then, or the metal bracelet was difficult to make, or they felt plastic straps were more durable or something. It's hard to predict what models will become desirable 15 plus years in the future. Some re-releases would be cool and would probably sell well, like the DW5000ML with the red display as another example. I too feel many folks would like an aftermarket metal bracelet, but besides the newish combi bracelet, they've stuck with the cheap plastic route. 


GTR83 said:


> What bugs me about Japanese manufacturers is that they seem to dislike making too many of these cool models, but why? Their values do go up in the collector's market but the original manufacturers do not benefit directly from such sales.
> 
> A good example would be the Burning Red Frogman with at least one unit having gone up to $4,000 - the $3,000 profit goes to that one lucky collector only, while if Casio didn't limit the production so much they would have been able to sell thousands of them. Since in the end these watches are all mass produced anyway, I fail to see the business logic behind it.


----------



## Fergfour

The HR is cool no doubt. I actually ordered the strap, it's on backorder. My only qualm is I wish the red on the strap was more visible when wearing it. At a quick glance from some angles it looks like a plain black strap. I guess I'll reserve judgment until I can see it in person, whenever pacparts finally gets it to me!



sakebomb said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Dantechno said:


> My last deal...


Congrats 
Did u bought it from Spain?


----------



## Phreddo

This may well become my daily driver.
I don't care for the camo, and I think the pattern will mask wear well.

I also don't like the negative display, but I'm willing to work with it, why?

I NEEDED the red negative illumination, especially for the price. I lowballed the eBay auction and won it.

I'm pretty happy with this one.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

And then what will have to be my last purchase for some time, according to my wife, who is never wrong.

I saw this for too good of a price from an ebayer with little or no feedback. It totally smelled like a scam, but for the price, I rolled the dice.

If this is fake, it's a damned good one.

This is a very clean and well kept GA-110A-9. Now I'm too scared to wear it.










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Fergfour said:


> The HR is cool no doubt. I actually ordered the strap, it's on backorder. My only qualm is I wish the red on the strap was more visible when wearing it. At a quick glance from some angles it looks like a plain black strap. I guess I'll reserve judgment until I can see it in person, whenever pacparts finally gets it to me!












I'm waiting on some resin for a G2310. So I'm right there with you.


----------



## Piowa

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rocat

Piowa said:


> View attachment 11484202
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Massive jealousy. That is an awesome looking watch.


----------



## Fergfour

Piowa, you're adding to your collection??? I thought you wanted to keep it to only a few? I had an Orca once when I collected dive-style watches. Love the look.


----------



## Dualo

VIA4321 said:


> Look what I found lurking in the Mall at Millenia today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought these had been discontinued for at least three years, been looking out for one for at least two.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


May I ask which store?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Rocat said:


> Massive jealousy. That is an awesome looking watch.





Fergfour said:


> Piowa, you're adding to your collection??? I thought you wanted to keep it to only a few?


This is going to be my first Citizen. 
And third non-Casio watch. 
I hope to get it tomorrow. 
If I don't like it, they are quite easy to sell anyway. 8--))

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> View attachment 11484202
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Great one Piowa


----------



## VIA4321

Dualo said:


> May I ask which store?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fast fix near Bloomingdales, lower level, they have a good selection of Gs including rangeman, frogman, new collaborations and g-lides.
Knocked a bit off after we stood chatting Gs for a good quarter hour.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualo

Thanks! I'll try to go in the store and check to see what they have. Nice that they took some $$ off on your order.


----------



## ZJAZZ

Waiting for this GWG to arrive soon!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

fsdigital12 said:


> and possibly a GWM-530a


Well, it looks like you drummed up to 100 posts, requiring next to no English (or more than 1 sentence just random 4-5 words ----> Also, literally 9/10 of your posts say "nice") and then followed that up w/ a post in the sales corner....

Let's just say there's no way, I'd buy anything from you.


----------



## Fergfour

I've always liked the DW5000ML, the red display is right up my alley. Unfortunately they are rare, and when up for sale often sell for over $400. I've been using the roscolux red filters as a diy workaround but really want to see an ML in person to see if the display looks better or about the same as the filter mod. To that end, I picked up this for a fraction of what a 5000ML would cost. Not that I don't like the 5700's but I'm a square guy so the plan is to transplant the module into another square. Fingers crossed that it actually works with a new battery.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

What model is this?



Phreddo said:


> This may well become my daily driver.
> I don't care for the camo, and I think the pattern will mask wear well.
> 
> I also don't like the negative display, but I'm willing to work with it, why?
> 
> I NEEDED the red negative illumination, especially for the price. I lowballed the eBay auction and won it.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with this one.


----------



## Phreddo

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> What model is this?


http://archive.casio.com/products/archive/Watches/G-Shock/GDX6900MC-1

Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Phreddo said:


> http://archive.casio.com/products/archive/Watches/G-Shock/GDX6900MC-1


I see, it's a GDX! No wonder I couldn't find the model number from the regular 6900's. The camo pattern looks very similar to the Floral version GLX5600F's.


----------



## Piowa

Piowa said:


> This is going to be my first Citizen.
> And third non-Casio watch.
> I hope to get it tomorrow.
> If I don't like it, they are quite easy to sell anyway. 8--))
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I cancelled the transaction (my fault).
I just thought Orca is not going to compete with GWG and GXW. 
8--))

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Trandy

Found this on Amazon today for only $264.00...lowest price I've seen to date...it will be here tomorrow.

I started a thread on this with all the particulars.


----------



## Fergfour

Just Craigslist and ebay? Add too that Yahoo Japan, Rakuten, various Japanese auction sites, tiktox, pacparts, etc then you can start to worry 



Phreddo said:


> Let's just say too much.
> 
> It started with Craigslist, and then developed into a full-blown eBay bender.
> 
> I won't post them all, but I must have bought 20 watches in a month.
> 
> Here's a taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

Just ordered my third GD-350. 









Now this is starting to wait...........


----------



## ZJAZZ

What a beauty!!!! Love the leather band. 
Lately I'm on Black Gold colors as well. Waiting for GB Mudmaster to arrive hopefully tomorrow.



Trandy said:


> Found this on Amazon today for only $264.00...lowest price I've seen to date...it will be here tomorrow.
> 
> I started a thread on this with all the particulars.


----------



## Fergfour

Just found this one tonight, will be coming in from France of all places. DW5600JP. Have yet to see one on the usual auction sites. I love the blue and black and the negative blue display. Now I wait and keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Fergfour

Removed duplicate post


----------



## Dantechno

STavros78 said:


> Congrats
> Did u bought it from Spain?


 No , directly here in czech repulic...


----------



## Phreddo

Not a watch, but new life for an ebay rescue.

New resin for an old smokehouse Jason G-001.

Seriously, I think the previous owner stored it in a humidor.

Judging from my other less abused Jason, I'm guessing the material is stiffer than standard resin. It will probably take a shine and scratches more than typical G-Shocks.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

Fergfour said:


> DW5600VTSSK:
> View attachment 11320074
> View attachment 11320082
> 
> 
> I'm excited about this one. Here I thought I knew all the 25th anniversary models. There was a thread about it way back in 2008 on WUS:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/samurai-5600-g-shock-lots-pics-138647.html


Hi, where to they sell this one?


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Well first on my list wasn't a G it was an Alpha, but come to think of it i would really like another G.


----------



## Fergfour

It was a limited run, sold several years ago. From what I've read it was sold it at a museum/historical society in Kyoto. I bought mine off a Japanese auction site.



Igorek said:


> Hi, where to they sell this one?


----------



## Igorek

Fergfour said:


> It was a limited run, sold several years ago. From what I've read it was sold it at a museum/historical society in Kyoto. I bought mine off a Japanese auction site.


Lucky, such a beauty you got there. b-)

Anyways these 2 are incoming:


----------



## WES51

Just ordered on Amazon for my wife. It is probably going to be way too big for her, but she needs the large display to glace at during running.


----------



## Jasabor

picture deleted,wrong thread.......


----------



## Fergfour

Fergfour said:


> Just found this one tonight, will be coming in from France of all places. DW5600JP. Have yet to see one on the usual auction sites. I love the blue and black and the negative blue display. Now I wait and keep fingers crossed.
> View attachment 11513042


Bah humbug, after 3 days I finally hear back from this French website and they say it's not available. Disappointing, but that means on to the next:


----------



## Fergfour

I had picked up one of these a couple months ago. Unfortunately it did not come with the original module, which is the main reason I want it. When another one came up the other day I pounced on it, no other bidders. Here's a listing pic, not the best quality but I can tell the display is correct. I can see the faint line/dot pattern the screen background, no box outline around the date, etc:







Here's another random pic off the net:








These "microdot" screens are my favorite. As long as it doesn't get lost in the mail I'll have the complete array of colors. This silver one, the red, and the gold. Woot!


----------



## GTR83

GWF-D1000NV-2DR incoming, no thanks to the resident evil, err, enablers of f17 😄

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## erebus

Got this sucker inbound. The only (I think?) Rescue Orange colorway square:


----------



## ocddave

Ok, I caved into curiosity and temptation.....the KING (GXW-56BB-1JF) is on the way b-)


----------



## Fergfour

Nice! I love the Rescue Orange. The color in your pic is almost red. Here's what mine looks like in person, although it looks like te color in my pic is off too LOL. In reality it's a medium orange, something in the middle of both of our pics


----------



## erebus

Fergfour said:


> Nice! I love the Rescue Orange. The color in your pic is almost red. Here's what mine looks like in person, although it looks like te color in my pic is off too LOL. In reality it's a medium orange, something in the middle of both of our pics
> 
> View attachment 11560362


Awesome! Yes your picture more accurately reflects its color. I took that snap from the Japanese G Shock website.


----------



## Devil13

I've held out long enough. Frogman GF-1000-1DR on it's way!


----------



## Phreddo

This could be interesting...









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Inbound is My first GPS watch, a GPW-1000FC on combi bracelet:


----------



## steelersfanVA

Good evening folks.. just ordered this baby. gold defender iv : dw-069gm-9jf.. "black warrior of the north". Should be here Saturday. I'll send pics once it's arrived.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GTR83 said:


> GWF-D1000NV-2DR incoming, no thanks to the resident evil, err, enablers of f17
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

yankeexpress said:


> Inbound is My first GPS watch, a GPW-1000FC on combi bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 11564634
> 
> 
> View attachment 11564610


Looks cool Yankee  Congrats & enjoy


----------



## Phreddo

Some cheap eBay rescues.
Probably gonna get some new resin for the cb8









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## kosio

Have been drooling over the Edifice ECB-500 for a while now. Everytime in dubio about buying it or not... For my birthday I got some extra cash to spend and on uhrzeit.org I got a good deal 
So I pulled the trigger and today this beauty arrived:









Did numerous attempts to get it paired with my Oneplus One (Android 7.1.1) , but without success... :-(
So probably going to send it back. It's a pity because I really love the design.


----------



## Inca Bloc

thinking about this :


----------



## yankeexpress

Just arrived


----------



## fcasoli

Just ordered, waiting the summer, last year Gulfmaster yellow, this year I love the Gravity structure and front face.


----------



## Fergfour

When I found out about the long since discontinued DW-056 series recently, which look much the same as 5600's do, I thought it'd be nice to pick up at least one example for the collection. I pulled the trigger today on the only silver one in the series. From what I can find they were from 2001, this one is called the Silver Dragon:

Here are the listing pics:


----------



## steelersfanVA

Two were just delivered.. DW-069 and GDX6900. The 6900 is beat up but I picked it up for 18 on ebay. Not sure if it's going to be a beater or fix it up. The Dw069 also known as "black warrior of the north" is AWESOME.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

What a coincidence, the same day I post a DW056 (not DW5600), steelersfanva posts a DW069 (not DW6900). Seems like both were models in series which featured mythical creatures on the strap. Cool.


----------



## ZJAZZ

This is the sweetest color of them all imho. I also love the GB version too (now I became a GB-holic LOL). I hope one sweet deal will come up and I will get GPW as well, especially considering the new model is out so they have to drop (hopefully). Long time wanted this color though but so far purchased other models that I got a good deal so this one is still on my list. Congrats and wear in good health!



fcasoli said:


> Just ordered, waiting the summer, last year Gulfmaster yellow, this year I love the Gravity structure and front face.


----------



## steelersfanVA

Good evening folks...wife and daughter went shopping and purchased this one for me. I'm not sure if I would've gotten it myself but I'm grateful that I have an AWESOME wife who "supports" my hobby.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## erebus

steelersfanVA said:


> Good evening folks...wife and daughter went shopping and purchased this one for me. I'm not sure if I would've gotten it myself but I'm grateful that I have an AWESOME wife who "supports" my hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I like these a lot. I have the red one and it's a really cool pattern.


----------



## steelersfanVA

erebus said:


> I like these a lot. I have the red one and it's a really cool pattern.


I do like the pattern BUT i do not have anything to match this color. So, im going to have to go shopping. Lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

With all of the hype going on here lately about the deals on the GWN-1000, I ended up ordering this GWN-1000-2AJF today! Another one that I used to own, but the module in this watch is so good that I figured I would get it again. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> With all of the hype going on here lately about the deals on the GWN-1000, I ended up ordering this GWN-1000-2AJF today! Another one that I used to own, but the module in this watch is so good that I figured I would get it again. ;-)


Very nice indeed


----------



## kosio

kosio said:


> Have been drooling over the Edifice ECB-500 for a while now. Everytime in dubio about buying it or not... For my birthday I got some extra cash to spend and on uhrzeit.org I got a good deal
> So I pulled the trigger and today this beauty arrived:
> 
> View attachment 11578010
> 
> 
> Did numerous attempts to get it paired with my Oneplus One (Android 7.1.1) , but without success... :-(
> So probably going to send it back. It's a pity because I really love the design.


I finally managed to pair the watch with my phone (don't know how, but suddenly it worked), but when it is connected, my Wifi connection speed drops drastically (0,39MB/s), websites even fail to load...
Although the tag attached to the watch says otherwise, there is no auto light. 
There isn't an hourly signal.
Also the possibilities of the app are very limited...

So it has been decided: she is going back to sender...


----------



## ocddave

Bluetooth incompatibility issues, who would have thought.....Its why I find these new Bluetooth watches to be more of a detriment, than an aid. GPS stays pretty static, like Atomic radio signals, but Bluetooth and the constantly changing or upgrading smartphones/computers, I just don't see it as a good match.


----------



## GTR83

After unexpectedly getting my Grail-Shock, the GWF-D1000NV, (and a couple of older mini-grails, the GW-6900BC and PRG-510T) so soon after I started getting interested in it, I think I'm going to tone down the impulsive watch purchases for a while. But I still have the following on my list, and have started saving again for the lot:

1) OD Rangeman
2) GW-5000
3) Seiko SUN019 or SUN065 or both (d'oh)
4) Seiko SRPB11

And I will be set for maybe 5-10 years down the road (or 2 months, who knows :-d). I do have a grail of grails - a Seiko Spring Drive Marinemaster 600 - but I'm sane enough to recognize that it's not going to be something I can obtain this year. Casio, and Seiko, really know our weak spots and have been exploiting us mercilessly :-d

I also plan to replace the bezel and band kit on my Riseman - perhaps give it a NATO strap adapter while I'm at it.


----------



## Phreddo

I seriously need to stay off eBay.
Even when I lowball an offer as a gag I still wind up winning.

I did NOT expect to win that KG. Might wind up keeping that one.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Phreddo said:


> I seriously need to stay off eBay.
> Even when I lowball an offer as a gag I still wind up winning.
> 
> I did NOT expect to win that KG. Might wind up keeping that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


I had a 5600KG and the 6900KG years ago. I foolishly sold them both off. I miss my 5600KG


----------



## dynamitejim

GDX6900TC-5. First 6900. Alpha gel and a 10 year battery to boot. Usually not into camo, but thought the tiger stripes and color combo looked great. I'm a sucker for Gs with the greenish-yellow LCDs, too.


----------



## steelersfanVA

Phreddo said:


> I seriously need to stay off eBay.
> Even when I lowball an offer as a gag I still wind up winning.
> 
> I did NOT expect to win that KG. Might wind up keeping that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


Nice pick up on the KG.. I sold mine about a year ago..regretted it since! Lol. Congrats Bro.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

My 5600 Rasta is waiting for me at home. The suspense is killin me, maybe I can sneak out of work early to get home and unbox it!


----------



## sodamonkey

I saw one of these in a jeweller's window the other day. I wouldn't normally even consider this model, or the gold colour bezel but for some reason I thought it looked really nice.

It was on sale on a UK watch website, plus another 10% for signing up to the newsletter.

In the end it was £14 and a few pence with free shipping!!

F-91WM-9AEF
Stock photo, I'll prob stick some "real" pics when it arrives









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf79

So far relative to the quartz post I just got myself a BULOVA Accutron II Lobster UHF ... and so far I like it...


----------



## Phreddo

Seriously, I really need to stay off eBay.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA

Once again my wife went shopping for our daughters prom shoes.. she came home with this..... 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA

This one was delivered this afternoon. Picked it up on ebay for $27.. looks like its never been worn.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Damn. I should know better by now, than to go aimlessly browsing watch models. :-d I did not know this one even EXISTED until tonite!! I love this model, but what really got me was the color scheme - I love, love, love black and gold!!! :-!:-!:-! And yes, it's not a Casio, but most of you will be able to appreciate it anyway, I think!

Ordered - Seiko SUN045 Prospex Kinetic GMT 50th Anniversary watch!!!  Should have it by mid-next week. :-!

Pic courtesy of Amazon:


----------



## ZJAZZ

Black and Gold is totally winner!!! Congrats!!! Look forward to see it on your wrist soon )))



Time4Playnow said:


> Damn. I should know better by now, than to go aimlessly browsing watch models. :-d I did not know this one even EXISTED until tonite!! I love this model, but what really got me was the color scheme - I love, love, love black and gold!!! :-!:-!:-! And yes, it's not a Casio, but most of you will be able to appreciate it anyway, I think!
> 
> Ordered - Seiko SUN045 Prospex Kinetic GMT 50th Anniversary watch!!!  Should have it by mid-next week. :-!
> 
> Pic courtesy of Amazon:


----------



## ocddave

Time4Playnow said:


> Damn. I should know better by now, than to go aimlessly browsing watch models. :-d I did not know this one even EXISTED until tonite!! I love this model, but what really got me was the color scheme - I love, love, love black and gold!!! :-!:-!:-! And yes, it's not a Casio, but most of you will be able to appreciate it anyway, I think!
> 
> Ordered - Seiko SUN045 Prospex Kinetic GMT 50th Anniversary watch!!!  Should have it by mid-next week. :-!
> 
> Pic courtesy of Amazon:


I am thinking of buying a Tissot automatic chronograph myself, but keep telling myself I don't need another watch......talking to myself is the first sign of going crazy, right? What if I start answering myself?! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Hasaf said:


> As many here know, I recently got a 2500. The result of that purchase is that I keep looking at the 7700B. The only thing I am put off by is the negative display and Yellow Gold parts. Overall, I like it.


That's a nice piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

This ...


----------



## steelersfanVA

Long day at work.. came home to two packages.... three new G's for the collection.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

James142 said:


> This ...
> 
> View attachment 11660618


Very nice


----------



## Phreddo

Just so someone reading doesn't think I'm totally nuts, here's what's I have OUTGOING in 2017 










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Phreddo said:


> Just so someone reading doesn't think I'm totally nuts, here's what's I have OUTGOING in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


Are you totally NUTS???! Why are you getting rid of so many Gs???!!! :-d:-d:-d:-d



James142 said:


> This ...
> 
> View attachment 11660618


Nice!! Is this replacing your MRG-G1000B, or in addition to it? :think:


----------



## Phreddo

Time4Playnow said:


> Are you totally NUTS???! Why are you getting rid of so many Gs???!!! :-d:-d:-d:-d


Why, to make room and funds to buy MORE.

Mostly these are bought cheap in order that I can see them in person and decide if they stay or go. I'm just recently discovering the world of non-solar G's, so I've been on a bit of a tear.

I think I'm narrowing it down, with a few surprises to boot, like the GA-100MC2. It's very comfortable, legible and appealing to my eye. I'm also surprised at how much I like the GD-100. I don't like their functionality, since they don't show time in all modes, but the aesthetics really work.

I've also blown a fair amount on parts to refurb some watches that I will most likely just keep.

I'm not really into collecting. However, there are certain models and variants that I like, so I'm always on the lookout for something I've never seen before. The G-001 "Jason" would be the clearest example of that.

Overall, I think I'm getting near the end of the honeymoon phase of my exploration. Now that I've seen many of these in person, my purchases will probably be few and far between, and I will most likely only buy if the price is right.

And as time goes on I'll keep what I love, and move what doesn't move me


----------



## Fergfour

I hear you phreddo, there is only one potential incoming for me, not much else catches my eye. The majority of the time I'll be on the lookout for bezels, straps, bars, etc. I feel I'm at a point now where I can almost cobble together just about any color/module combo I can think of. Yeah it's a little bit of a hassle as opposed to buying another watch but it is cheaper.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Phreddo said:


> Why, to make room and funds to buy MORE.
> 
> Mostly these are bought cheap in order that I can see them in person and decide if they stay or go. I'm just recently discovering the world of non-solar G's, so I've been on a bit of a tear.
> 
> I think I'm narrowing it down, with a few surprises to boot, like the GA-100MC2. It's very comfortable, legible and appealing to my eye. I'm also surprised at how much I like the GD-100. I don't like their functionality, since they don't show time in all modes, but the aesthetics really work.
> 
> I've also blown a fair amount on parts to refurb some watches that I will most likely just keep.
> 
> I'm not really into collecting. However, there are certain models and variants that I like, so I'm always on the lookout for something I've never seen before. The G-001 "Jason" would be the clearest example of that.
> 
> Overall, I think I'm getting near the end of the honeymoon phase of my exploration. Now that I've seen many of these in person, my purchases will probably be few and far between, and I will most likely only buy if the price is right.
> 
> And as time goes on I'll keep what I love, and move what doesn't move me


I get it. You understand why I asked if you were totally nuts, right?? Because at the beg. of your post, you said "Just so someone reading *doesn't think I'm totally nuts*...."! :-d Just being a smart-a**.

Believe me, no one has to explain their madness - er, plans for their hobby - to me, of all people. In 2016, I had a goal to greatly reduce the size of my collection. I sold off near 30 or so....BUT then also bought the same amount!! :rodekaarto|o|:-d


----------



## GTR83

Time4Playnow said:


> Damn. I should know better by now, than to go aimlessly browsing watch models. :-d I did not know this one even EXISTED until tonite!! I love this model, but what really got me was the color scheme - I love, love, love black and gold!!! :-!:-!:-! And yes, it's not a Casio, but most of you will be able to appreciate it anyway, I think!
> 
> Ordered - Seiko SUN045 Prospex Kinetic GMT 50th Anniversary watch!!!  Should have it by mid-next week. :-!
> 
> Pic courtesy of Amazon:


Are you my older doppelganger myself or something? :-d

I'm also interested in the SUN019 which is the "vanilla" version of that model. Or the special PADI edition, SUN065 (photos stolen from f21's DEMO).

Might as well ask you: what do you think of a GLX-5600-7 or the "Kikuo"?


----------



## Time4Playnow

GTR83 said:


> Are you my older doppelganger myself or something? :-d
> 
> I'm also interested in the SUN019 which is the "vanilla" version of that model. Or the special PADI edition, SUN065 (photos stolen from f21's DEMO).
> 
> Might as well ask you: what do you think of a GLX-5600-7 or the "Kikuo"?


:-d Okay GTR, obviously we have much the same taste in watches. I think we should save much time and energy, and just buy whatever the other one of us gets. :-!:-d:-d (along with what we buy ourselves, of course)

Since you posted that, I like the SUN019 as well. That bracelet looks very nice on that watch. And I was looking at the PADI edition too. Almost got that one, until I saw the SUN045. I might still end up with the PADI at some point. ;-)

And funny you mention the GLX5600-7. I was just looking at that earlier... I do like it, I think it looks good, and since I do not yet have a square with tide/moon, I expect I'll get one before long. It might well be this one! I'm sure I would have pulled the trigger today if I hadn't done so much other buying lately. Have to cool off for awhile. b-)


----------



## GTR83

That's another one for the list... Glad to hear that my other self from across the great pond also likes the white G-Lide!

The reason I prefer the SUN019 is because I am a bracelet guy and I feel it is a proper modern version of the SBBN007 with its all-metal finish, more streamlined shroud and black dial. And also if I eventually get the SUN065 as well, I'm planning to wear it with the bracelet from the SUN019 for maximum coolness.

Yes, cooling off for a bit before going on another big shopping spree is a wise thing to do!


----------



## James142

Time4Playnow said:


> Nice!! Is this replacing your MRG-G1000B, or in addition to it? :think:


Oh man, you know I love my G1000B! I'm going to keep it and add this one because the module is one of my favs and the colors are gorgeous, IMO.

I'll post some pics when I get it :-!


----------



## Rocat

Since were posting Seikos today, I'll play along. Seiko SNE-439 Pepsi solar analog Diver will be here late next week. 
picture credit obviously goes to RedDeerWatches. But that's not where I bought it. 









Also ordered a Timex T5K195 because it was in my watch list on Amazon and it dropped to $23 and some change. So I figured what the heck, why not.


----------



## steelersfanVA

This one was delivered today...I Need to stay off ebay. Lol









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> I have this ugly monstrosity coming in. Look beyond the scrap metal bezel and picture a proper one on it. Won it on fleabay for 8.99 ttl. New bezel $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GD-100MS for under $20, I'm happy.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


The ugly duckling has arisen a swan
New band and bezel $21, so $30 and I got a great G, in one of my favorite color combos.









Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## sodamonkey

I made my first order on Rakuten Global last night, it's a slightly unusual way of buying where you place the order then wait for the actual shop to contact you to complete payment, but it all went smoothly.

Now just to wait for confirmation from the shop of shipment, etc. I'm not sure what shipping from Japan to UK is like, or how fast, probably a could weeks?

Anyhow, I spent ages trawling the G Shock pages, and went for this:









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

With EMS shipping, the delivery time from Japan to Italy is 7 calendar days, more or less, long time to get import steps in Italy.


----------



## VIA4321

sodamonkey said:


> I made my first order on Rakuten Global last night, it's a slightly unusual way of buying where you place the order then wait for the actual shop to contact you to complete payment, but it all went smoothly.
> 
> Now just to wait for confirmation from the shop of shipment, etc. I'm not sure what shipping from Japan to UK is like, or how fast, probably a could weeks?
> 
> Anyhow, I spent ages trawling the G Shock pages, and went for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You'll have to let us know how you get on - I bought a GW-M5610NV-2 off eBay from a Japanese seller and shipping took about a week, then a further two days to get the import duty notice, always a delightful extra cost!
Have previously eyed up watches on Rakuten, but not having used it before treated it with caution as you don't have the eBay buyer protection.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

VIA4321 said:


> You'll have to let us know how you get on - I bought a GW-M5610NV-2 off eBay from a Japanese seller and shipping took about a week, then a further two days to get the import duty notice, always a delightful extra cost!
> Have previously eyed up watches on Rakuten, but not having used it before treated it with caution as you don't have the eBay buyer protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I will, I had order and payment confirmation this morning, waiting for the shipping email now

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

After being told this is out of stock, I was lucky to find another one on a Japanese auction site. It's not new but I buy all my squares used so that doesn't bother me. Best part is I got it for under $50 ! This is the last square I'm getting for a little while. Just a few parts here and there for projects.



Fergfour said:


> Just found this one tonight, will be coming in from France of all places. DW5600JP. Have yet to see one on the usual auction sites. I love the blue and black and the negative blue display. Now I wait and keep fingers crossed.
> View attachment 11513042


----------



## GTR83

Rocat said:


> Since were posting Seikos today, I'll play along. Seiko SNE-439 Pepsi solar analog Diver will be here late next week.
> picture credit obviously goes to RedDeerWatches. But that's not where I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered a Timex T5K195 because it was in my watch list on Amazon and it dropped to $23 and some change. So I figured what the heck, why not.


Cool little Pepsi! Solar and diver's 200m plus not that large, seems like a good everyday wearer.


----------



## fcasoli

No watches for now, but after long history with very professional calculators, from the University to some years, ago, my last gift is the new graphic calculator by Casio, last picture in following list

University, Casio PB 770 
First job with HP 48 SX 
First handheld HP Jornada 690e
... After some years without a calculator... Casio FX-CG50


----------



## Time4Playnow

New Seiko kinetic dive watch arrived today, SUN045. :-! Super soft silicone strap makes it extremely comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> New Seiko kinetic dive watch arrived today, SUN045. :-! Super soft silicone strap makes it extremely comfortable on the wrist.


Congraaaaats !!!!!! it looks fantatic


----------



## Steelerswit

A quick snag for Mrs. Wit. Gotta love store returns



















Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Monzer

thinking about a square never had one


----------



## James142

Monzer said:


> thinking about a square never had one


Go for it


----------



## James142

Time4Playnow said:


> New Seiko kinetic dive watch arrived today, SUN045. :-! Super soft silicone strap makes it extremely comfortable on the wrist.


That lume is killer and I like the depth of the dial :-!

Congrats!


----------



## GTR83

Time4Playnow said:


> New Seiko kinetic dive watch arrived today, SUN045. :-! Super soft silicone strap makes it extremely comfortable on the wrist.


Fantastic! That seems like the same silicone strap that I got here with my SRP653 only with blacked buckle and keeper, and 24mm instead of 22mm. And I heard it's a true GMT diver in that you can set the hour hand independently from the GMT hand.

Now I'm sure you have heard of the various kinetic charging methods the fine folks of f21 have proposed. It seems like the Philips Imageo tea light chargers are the way to go!


----------



## James142

Look what got here today! Woo-hoo!!

All I had time for was a few quick 'n dirty pics.

Here it is right after unboxing / unwrapping, still on Tokyo time:









After the sync (T+P in about 30 seconds with GPS! )









I thought the clasp lock was a nice touch:









I'm having fun with this one.

Will post more pics when I get a chance b-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

GTR83 said:


> Fantastic! That seems like the same silicone strap that I got here with my SRP653 only with blacked buckle and keeper, and 24mm instead of 22mm. And I heard it's a true GMT diver in that you can set the hour hand independently from the GMT hand.
> 
> Now I'm sure you have heard of the various kinetic charging methods the fine folks of f21 have proposed. It seems like the Philips Imageo tea light chargers are the way to go!


Yes! The GMT hand is independent of the hour hand. And right again, 24mm lug width. I might one day put an ISOfrane on it, we'll see. But I like the stock strap too.

Naaah, have not investigated kinetic charging methods. I figure the best way to charge it is to wear it often!


----------



## Time4Playnow

James142 said:


> Look what got here today! Woo-hoo!!
> 
> All I had time for was a few quick 'n dirty pics.
> 
> Here it is right after unboxing / unwrapping, still on Tokyo time:
> 
> View attachment 11691362
> 
> 
> After the sync (T+P in about 30 seconds with GPS! )
> 
> View attachment 11691458
> 
> 
> I thought the clasp lock was a nice touch:
> 
> I'm having fun with this one.
> 
> Will post more pics when I get a chance b-)


Wow, congrats!! Looks very nice!

What is the maroon color supposed to represent?

Does this one have DLC treatment on the case and band like the D1000B version?

Fantastic photos, enjoy!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## James142

Time4Playnow said:


> Wow, congrats!! Looks very nice!
> 
> What is the maroon color supposed to represent?


From the Casio International website:

*Distinctive "Akazonae" red captures the essence of strength and power.
GPS Hybrid Radio-controlled Solar-powered*.

*From the G-SHOCK MR-G flagship lineup, comes a new Akazonae theme model.
Akazonae was a special military unit during Japan's Warring States Period (Sengoku Jidai), whose armor and weapons were a distinctively uniform red color, which is said to have allowed commanders of elite troops to flaunt the valor of their soldiers.



Time4Playnow said:


> Does this one have DLC treatment on the case and band like the D1000B version?


Yes it does.



Time4Playnow said:


> Fantastic photos, enjoy!! :-!:-!:-!


Thanks! I'm working on it ;-)


----------



## Phreddo

The rampage continues...


----------



## Fergfour

Well, I guess if you have 15 outgoing watches, no harm in picking up a couple 



Phreddo said:


> The rampage continues...
> 
> View attachment 11699226
> 
> 
> View attachment 11699234


----------



## Igorek

This came today:


----------



## Steelerswit

Igorek said:


> This came today:
> View attachment 11700290


I love that color combo, I have one too.

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## ZJAZZ

Just ordered this BEAST!!!!!!! Can't wait it to arrive hopefully by the end of this week!!!


----------



## steelersfanVA

Today is a good day.. three were just delivered.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

steelersfanVA said:


> Today is a good day.. three were just delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Glad to see it arrived in one piece! It's a real beaut!


----------



## steelersfanVA

Yes it is. Looks flawless. I sold my other one a while back. I'm definitely keeping this one. Thanks bud.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek

Steelerswit said:


> I love that color combo, I have one too.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


:-d

I tried to get this model from a guy who has a nice collection of limited editions but with exorbitant prices and he wouldn't budge on my low balling . So later I found it from the other dealer for much cheaper and also new.


----------



## Leodavism

GWG-1000 Thursday or Friday depending on the mailman.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

steelersfanVA said:


> Today is a good day.. three were just delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Well done steelersfanVA Great trio


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

James142 said:


> Look what got here today! Woo-hoo!!
> 
> All I had time for was a few quick 'n dirty pics.
> 
> Here it is right after unboxing / unwrapping, still on Tokyo time:
> 
> View attachment 11691362
> 
> 
> After the sync (T+P in about 30 seconds with GPS! )
> 
> View attachment 11691458
> 
> 
> I thought the clasp lock was a nice touch:
> 
> View attachment 11691466
> 
> 
> I'm having fun with this one.
> 
> Will post more pics when I get a chance b-)


Excellent score. Well done. Enjoy this beauty


----------



## steelersfanVA

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Well done steelersfanVA Great trio


Thank you..i have one more on the way (dw5600).. after that I'm going to have to cut back for awhile 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ocddave

steelersfanVA said:


> Thank you..i have one more on the way (dw5600).. after that I'm going to have to cut back for awhile
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yeah, sure you will, tell that to your therapist too....even he might laugh 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelersfanVA

Two shipments arrived today... dw5900..... AND THIS AWESOME TSHIRT. LOL. I'm more excited about wearing the shirt and embarrassing my daughter than any G. Lol. 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch

*Redelicious
*


----------



## Worker

AirWatch said:


> *Redelicious
> *


Can't wait to see your pics of this one!!


----------



## kosio

Thought it was time for a golden watch... This one should arrive within a couple of days


----------



## Fergfour

Don't think I've ever seen that before, very cool idea. Traditional exterior, hidden "high tech" interior. I wonder how the keys connect to the screen, the 2 case halves appear to be completely separated?



kosio said:


> Thought it was time for a golden watch... This one should arrive within a couple of days
> 
> View attachment 11725914
> View attachment 11725922


----------



## kosio

Fergfour said:


> Don't think I've ever seen that before, very cool idea. Traditional exterior, hidden "high tech" interior.


I had seen it before, but the ones that I saw previously were very expensive (around 200 euro)... This one costed me 29 euro and 6 euro shipping. Too cheap to not buy it!;-)



> I wonder how the keys connect to the screen, the 2 case halves appear to be completely separated?


Don't know and I hope there is some connection between the 2 case halves, otherwise I have a problem...


----------



## ocddave

Fergfour said:


> I wonder how the keys connect to the screen, the 2 case halves appear to be completely separated?


My guess would be some type of tape ribbon, that bends with the joint.


----------



## ocddave

Ok, I am so close to pulling the trigger on the MIDO Multifort Special Edition (Automatic - Orange/Black), just because I want one automatic in my collection. I think I need a therapist, I originally bought the BEAST so I wouldn't need to ever buy another watch again, now I have the GD-350-1BER, and I am still waiting on two separate care packages from my brother in the states for my GD-350-1JF, and my KING, and for some reason i think i need a $1375 Automatic watch?!?! I need help o|


----------



## Starfish

After Gulfmaster, I get a tuna(mini)


----------



## Phreddo

Already had the GDX on the right.
Found a deal on the baby BG-6901 on the left. I couldn't resist making a set.

If the wife doesn't go for it, I'm not sure what I'll do. I like the GDX, but I hate to break up a set like this.

Time will tell.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

To a gamble on this GW-M850. Says needs battery. Paid $18.35 total with shipping.










Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Time4Playnow

Well......I have a couple Casios on my hit list. PRW-3100FC-1JF, and GW-A1100KH-3AJF. Had planned to order one this weekend, but then, I stumbled across this one that I wanted now! :rodekaart;-)

Vostok-Europe Lunokhod 2 300m automatic diver with vertically mounted Tritium tubes! I could not resist! Protrek and Aviator will have to wait.... ;-)


----------



## GTR83

Starfish said:


> View attachment 11733818
> 
> After Gulfmaster, I get a tuna(mini)


Ah! A different dial version of the Scallop Tuna? They are cool little watches and might seem a bit G-Shocky with the matte shrouds. Great taste.


----------



## GTR83

Starfish said:


> View attachment 11733818
> 
> After Gulfmaster, I get a tuna(mini)


Ah! A different dial version of the Scallop Tuna? They are cool little watches and might seem a bit G-Shocky with the matte shrouds. Great taste.


----------



## GTR83

Time4Playnow said:


> Well......I have a couple Casios on my hit list. PRW-3100FC-1JF, and GW-A1100KH-3AJF. Had planned to order one this weekend, but then, I stumbled across this one that I wanted now! :rodekaart;-)
> 
> Vostok-Europe Lunokhod 2 300m automatic diver with vertically mounted Tritium tubes! I could not resist! Protrek and Aviator will have to wait.... ;-)


Used to want one of the Lunokhods as well, or the Anchar which is similarly styled (and similarly huge). But I decided to stay on the Japanese brand club. Congrats on the Russian piece!


----------



## Time4Playnow

GTR83 said:


> Used to want one of the Lunokhods as well, or the Anchar which is similarly styled (and similarly huge). But I decided to stay on the Japanese brand club. Congrats on the Russian piece!


If it makes you feel better, it uses a Japanese movement! :-d


----------



## Starfish

GTR83 said:


> Ah! A different dial version of the Scallop Tuna? They are cool little watches and might seem a bit G-Shocky with the matte shrouds. Great taste.


Yup these are 2017 version, I miss out the blue version in 2015(50th Anniversary), think different are on the marker and hands, thanks for the compliment


----------



## Starfish

This is one really cool diver (Vostok-Europe Lunokhod 2)


----------



## srmdalt

*Just nabbed this of the 'bay, a bit of an impulse buy, but the price was pretty good:

*









*While I was at it, I put in an offer on this one, that has been on my watchlist for awhile. I really like the form factor and functions of the GLS-8900's. I have the AR-2, which I love, and have been wearing a lot lately. Needed a pink piece in the collection - any real man should be able to rock pink. I have a pink guitar and a pink shirt too.

*









Pics borrowed from the sellers, as the first is incoming, and the second we'll see how the offer goes.


----------



## fcasoli

I'm comparing the new Gravitymaster with actual, and I prefer the first version, the new is too linear, clean style, like last Protrek series, for this reason may be may be may be.... to complete my collection with a military color...


----------



## ocddave

fcasoli said:


> I'm comparing the new Gravitymaster with actual, and I prefer the first version, the new is too linear, clean style, like last Protrek series, for this reason may be may be may be.... to complete my collection with a military color...


Only thing I envy on the new one is the 12hr subdial, other than that I love my gpw1000t better.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZJAZZ

Do it do it!!!! At this current price (from the same seller who had white Gulfies) looks like the best deal ever I've seen on GPW. And green looks nice with that black dial and white/orange accents!



fcasoli said:


> I'm comparing the new Gravitymaster with actual, and I prefer the first version, the new is too linear, clean style, like last Protrek series, for this reason may be may be may be.... to complete my collection with a military color...


----------



## evoboost18

Time4Playnow said:


> New Seiko kinetic dive watch arrived today, SUN045. :-! Super soft silicone strap makes it extremely comfortable on the wrist.


Congrats, it looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

ZJAZZ said:


> Do it do it!!!! At this current price (from the same seller who had white Gulfies) looks like the best deal ever I've seen on GPW. And green looks nice with that black dial and white/orange accents!


Not available out of United States, this special offer, correct? I'm searching from UK 🇬🇧


----------



## AirWatch

Worker said:


> Can't wait to see your pics of this one!!


Thanks, Worker, buddy! Lately, I haven't been nearly as active as before with introductory threads of my new acquisitions. But partly thanks to your kind, encouraging words, I just floated one on this one: MTD1082-4AV Not So Little Red Snorkeling Tool.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Introduced at Basel World this year - so still a long way to go ( late autumn I guess ) but that will be my purchase of 2017 The 50th Anniversary Sea-Dweller with cyclops. Who would have thought. Only photos available at the moment









Left the new SD 126600/ right my old SD 16600


----------



## steelersfanVA

This is my last one for at least a month. 🤔🤣









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

2 colors of MTD-1082. Red was $32, yellow $91 both new incl. shipping [not from the same vendors as I borrowed the photos]. Pretty happy to essentially get them at $62 each delivered.



















They have LED lights, 2 bulbs at top and bottom of the dial, like the MTD-1079 and 1080 [and the old MDV-102]


----------



## Devil13

I've got a GB-5600-1B on it's way


----------



## sodamonkey

Just bid on this last night and won somehow at a paltry £106 + postage:









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

yankeexpress said:


> 2 colors of MTD-1082. Red was $32, yellow $91 both new incl. shipping [not from the same vendors as I borrowed the photos]. Pretty happy to essentially get them at $62 each delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have LED lights, 2 bulbs at top and bottom of the dial, like the MTD-1079 and 1080 [and the old MDV-102]


Congrats thats a great catch.may i ask where u got the red one?


----------



## Phreddo

*RAMPAGE!!!*










Okay, reality has me testing out eBay's return system. :/















Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

And in the out box









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

You're on fire Phreddo. Well done


----------



## odinslostcandy

Finally snagged my grail G. Hopefully it will here next week.

Rando interwebs photo.


----------



## Steelerswit

Just came in and dead as a door nail except for tiny flashing E in the upper right corner. Catching some sun now. Otherwise in mint condition.









Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

found another deal, had to jump on it. new in box.


----------



## erebus

Steelerswit said:


> found another deal, had to jump on it. new in box.


Hey, that sorta looks like a square I just picked up!


----------



## Steelerswit

Approximately 5 hours later and it's almost ready to go back on eBay~









Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## kosio

Charging my latest arrival: a WMP-1 from the year 2000. 
Casio's first (and by my knowledge only) watch with built-in MP3-player
Not a complete set (box, USB-cable and CD-rom missing), but for €20 I could not expect that... ☺










The earphones could use a good cleaning, they are really gross!


----------



## fcasoli

Arriving next week from Singapore ?? 
Casio, Citizen and Seiko now, my collection


----------



## GTR83

fcasoli said:


> Arriving next week from Singapore ??
> Casio, Citizen and Seiko now, my collection


You need an Orient too so your collection fulfills the COSC standard.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Well I had actually first ordered this one about 1.5 weeks ago....but thanks to a Rakuten shop (Wassyoimura-Japan) that lists watches it does not have in stock, I lost much time. (and ended up cancelling the order with them in the end and going with E-bloomstore instead!)

Thankfully my watch has been shipped and it should be leaving Japan today.. I may have it as early as Saturday.  Been wanting this one ever since I decided to sell my PRW-7000. They both have the same AWESOME FC bracelet that has a slide adjustment mechanism in the clasp that does not require tools.

Ticks all the boxes:

sapphire
FC bracelet w/quick adjustment mechanism
STN Display
stainless steel bezel
all-digital

Pic courtesy of Amazon:


----------



## Fergfour

Figured I'd post this in the official incoming thread, the DW-5000D from 2001, looks like it was never worn. One of 2 squares ever made with a metal bracelet:


----------



## steelersfanVA

Three were delivered this afternoon.. DW6900CM-1...6900CM-2... and 6900GW.. the seller of the 6900GW listed it as new without tags... IT'S NOT NEW! .. But ill keep it anyway.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

So I put up a bid on a Spike Lee.
Then this DW-5030C came along.

I was quite content to be outbid in the end. I was prepared to get both, but I really didn't want 2.

I will say, though, that, from the pictures, I wasn't quite prepared for how understated this guy is.

Kinda almost makes me wish I had won the SL

Almost...









And going out.



















And possibly this one, I keep waffling.








Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Hey phreddo, I can't tell from the pic, is it a 5030C? Love the copper hardware on it which imo makes it quite unique. Nothing against the SL which is also nice, but I was never a fan of the white lettering on the bezel or the backlight. Really can't go wrong with any of the anniversary models though. Enjoy.



Phreddo said:


> So I put up a bid on a Spike Lee.
> Then this came along.
> 
> I was quite content to be outbid in the end. I was prepared to get both, but I really didn't want 2.
> 
> I will say, though, that, from the pictures, I wasn't quite prepared for how understated this guy is.
> 
> Kinda almost makes me wish I had won the SL
> 
> Almost...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And going out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And possibly this one, I keep waffling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice

Decided I "needed" a little more ana-digi, ABC action in the collection. Should be here tomorrow....

Stock photo - real life ones to follow!


----------



## huskyfever03

Mudmaster once i sell my gulfmaster


----------



## Devil13

Got another Frogman - This one is a D1000B

Went from no Frogmen to 3 in about a month. What the hell happened!!??


----------



## GTR83

Devil13 said:


> Got another Frogman - This one is a D1000B
> 
> Went from no Frogmen to 3 in about a month. What the hell happened!!??


The Demons of F17 happened.


----------



## oldspice

oldspice said:


> Decided I "needed" a little more ana-digi, ABC action in the collection. Should be here tomorrow....
> 
> Stock photo - real life ones to follow!


Scratch that - backordered for a few weeks. Guess I don't "need" it after all!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Devil13 said:


> Got another Frogman - This one is a D1000B
> 
> Went from no Frogmen to 3 in about a month. What the hell happened!!??


Pls don't burn out Devil but coooooooool score Enjoy


----------



## fcasoli

My reply to Gtr83, 
Here details, the default strap, not more in the box.

Delivery two days with FedEx


----------



## GaryK30

fcasoli said:


> My reply to Gtr83,
> Here details, the default strap, not more in the box.
> 
> Delivery two days with FedEx


Very cool looking watch. Congrats. I prefer this one over the one with the black case and the orange accents (SUN023).

If you get tired of trying to keep it charged the normal way you can always use a toothbrush charger. There is a thread on f21 about this.


----------



## jerseydan31

Have coming the following (possibly):

- 1 original DW-5000C
- 3 DW5000-1JFs (straight from Japan)

Just got a beater DW-6900 and bought new bezel/band for a song and a dance. DW-6900 had no sound. After popping open the case, adjusting the spring, it's singing again!


----------



## Hasaf

Well, I just pulled the trigger on a GW-9400-1CR. I am getting ready to leave on a, slightly over, 1,000 bike ride and wanted a new watch to wear on the trip. As far as the model, I prefer the positive display even though I like the, slightly greenish, colour of the negatives case better.








_not that anyone here doesn't know what a rangeman looks like. . .

_. . . And, as great evidence of kookiness, here is the bike I am taking. This was on a three day shakedown. Since this picture was taken, the ham radio was relocated to just under the solar panels. 









I also added a slow vehicle triangle to the back, one on the bike and one on the trailer. . . and people still say they can't see me.

Sometimes people pull up next to me and say "I can't see you." Think about that for just a moment. . . if they can't see *me*, _who are they talking to_?


----------



## Fergfour

Curious, why 3 of the same watch? No interest in a DW5025, DW5030, or a different 5000 model in the mix? Are you concerned they won't still be in working condition in 10,20 years? Or are you stocking up in hopes of getting rich someday  I do understand the peace of mind in having a backup.



jerseydan31 said:


> Have coming the following (possibly):
> 
> - 1 original DW-5000C
> - 3 DW5000-1JFs (straight from Japan)
> 
> Just got a beater DW-6900 and bought new bezel/band for a song and a dance. DW-6900 had no sound. After popping open the case, adjusting the spring, it's singing again!


----------



## AirWatch

Hasaf said:


> . . . And, as great evidence of kookiness, here is the bike I am taking. This was on a three day shakedown. Since this picture was taken, the ham radio was relocated to just under the solar panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added a slow vehicle triangle to the back, one on the bike and one on the trailer. . . and people still say they can't seem me.
> 
> Sometimes people pull up next to me and say "I can't see you." Think about that for just a moment. . . if they can't see *me*, _who are they talking to_?


Way to go, Hasaf! That's quite a rig you got there! And ham radio, too! Wow! If you keep hearing from motorists that they don't see you, it could be because you're too low off the ground. I think a flag or two (or even three) on a tall flexi-but-not-too-flexi pole might be the answer.

Safe travels, buddy! :-!


----------



## GaryK30

AirWatch said:


> Way to go, Hasaf! That's quite a rig you got there! And ham radio, too! Wow! If you keep hearing from motorists that they don't see you, it could be because you're too low off the ground. I think a flag or two (or even three) on a tall flexi-but-not-too-flexi pole might be the answer.
> 
> Safe travels, buddy! :-!


Yes, out in So Cal similar bikes always seem to have a brightly colored flag on a pole.


----------



## fcasoli

I'm interested in Seiko brand, I discovered there is a second family, Seiko 5, the characteristics are similar to G-Shock compared with Casio watches.. Not the same, but I find nice this different sub brand. 
I think after the Kinetic, the automatic 23 jewels and 5 series, can be my next step


----------



## Phreddo

I really need to stop, but the hits keep coming.

This thing is unworn.

I got it for a decent price.

The light did not seem to be working, and I don't think the beeper was either.

5 minutes with a screwdriver, and it appeared the module was misaligned and the cushion was misplaced. I straightened it out, reassembled, and lights and chimes work!

Will need to test reception, but I got L1 today, so I think it will update.

And we're not done yet.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

Oh yeah, got a cleaner version of the 6900KG.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

This one arrived today - PRW-3100FC-1JF. I love the bracelet. But, unlike on the PRW-7000, I seem to be "just" between bracelet links on this one. And so, even with the adjustment mechanism in the clasp, my choices are....wear it a little loose as tight as the clasp adjustor will go....or, remove a link and wear it slightly snug, as loose as the clasp adjustor will go.

The bracelet is very comfortable and looks great. And this is a nice, compact size Protrek..


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> This one arrived today - PRW-3100FC-1JF. I love the bracelet. But, unlike on the PRW-7000, I seem to be "just" between bracelet links on this one. And so, even with the adjustment mechanism in the clasp, my choices are....wear it a little loose as tight as the clasp adjustor will go....or, remove a link and wear it slightly snug, as loose as the clasp adjustor will go.
> 
> The bracelet is very comfortable and looks great. And this is a nice, compact size Protrek..


Very nice, T4PN. It's too bad Casio doesn't provide or sell a half link for this FC bracelet to get a better fit.


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> This one arrived today - PRW-3100FC-1JF. I love the bracelet. But, unlike on the PRW-7000, I seem to be "just" between bracelet links on this one. And so, even with the adjustment mechanism in the clasp, my choices are....wear it a little loose as tight as the clasp adjustor will go....or, remove a link and wear it slightly snug, as loose as the clasp adjustor will go.
> 
> The bracelet is very comfortable and looks great. And this is a nice, compact size Protrek..


Congrats.it looks so cool.The display is clean and as i see the digits are big make it a real ABC watch


----------



## GTR83

fcasoli said:


> I'm interested in Seiko brand, I discovered there is a second family, Seiko 5, the characteristics are similar to G-Shock compared with Casio watches.. Not the same, but I find nice this different sub brand.
> I think after the Kinetic, the automatic 23 jewels and 5 series, can be my next step


The Seiko 5s used to be their main sporting watch line so not surprised if you found them to be a bit in line with G-Shocks in philosophy. However these days they are simply the entry level lineup with many other non-5 Seikos already being just as tough or even tougher than they are. Nowadays Seiko 5 is more famous for their incredible value for money. But don't expect a high grade automatic movement inside, almost all of them use the bog standard 7S26/7S36 which are not technically bad, but Seiko has produced other movements that are much better performing.

That "orienteering" Seiko 5 used to be in my want list years ago, but then my attention switched to this one, the SKZ253, which is an ISO6425 rated diver (photo stolen from somewhere in Germany). It is the most expensive Seiko 5 to date at $200-350 depending on where you look. There are various dial colors and bracelet combos in the family.

There is also the venerable Big Military SNZG13 on bracelet. Cheap and cheerful. Photo from Reddit.


----------



## GTR83

So T4PN, which one do you like better? The PRW-3100T or the PRW-3100FC? I only now learned that FC stands for Field Composite, as in, the combi bracelets were designed to be tougher than the resin bands, since they were meant for field use. Not sure if that was just hearsay (I read about it on certain WUS threads) or something Casio themselves stated.


----------



## fcasoli

GTR83 said:


> The Seiko 5s used to be their main sporting watch line so not surprised if you found them to be a bit in line with G-Shocks in philosophy. However these days they are simply the entry level lineup with many other non-5 Seikos already being just as tough or even tougher than they are. Nowadays Seiko 5 is more famous for their incredible value for money. But don't expect a high grade automatic movement inside, almost all of them use the bog standard 7S26/7S36 which are not technically bad, but Seiko has produced other movements that are much better performing.
> 
> That "orienteering" Seiko 5 used to be in my want list years ago, but then my attention switched to this one, the SKZ253, which is an ISO6425 rated diver (photo stolen from somewhere in Germany). It is the most expensive Seiko 5 to date at $200-350 depending on where you look. There are various dial colors and bracelet combos in the family.
> 
> There is also the venerable Big Military SNZG13 on bracelet. Cheap and cheerful. Photo from Reddit.


Hi, 
Thanks for your analysis, surely I understand the inside mechanic cannot be so precious, due to the price most convenient than a medium G-Shock, but I think this watch is representative of the philosophy used by Seiko in developing unique style and materials composition. I love the weight, 220 g are the best for my arm, I don't want to lost to wearing a watch


----------



## GTR83

fcasoli said:


> My reply to Gtr83,
> Here details, the default strap, not more in the box.
> 
> Delivery two days with FedEx


Thanks! So it's the same strap as the one I already have. Very comfortable but a bit too long.


----------



## fcasoli

GTR83 said:


> Thanks! So it's the same strap as the one I already have. Very comfortable but a bit too long.


Yes, too long, 10mm more than optimal, I use the fourth hole and the remaining is very long


----------



## Time4Playnow

GTR83 said:


> So T4PN, which one do you like better? The PRW-3100T or the PRW-3100FC? I only now learned that FC stands for Field Composite, as in, the combi bracelets were designed to be tougher than the resin bands, since they were meant for field use. Not sure if that was just hearsay (I read about it on certain WUS threads) or something Casio themselves stated.


Well first to be clear, I like them BOTH a lot. That said, I like the overall look of the 3100FC a little more. In theory, I also like the FC bracelet better than the titanium.... However, since I am "between links" on the band, and even the clasp adjustor does not quite give me what I want -- I get a better fit with the titanium bracelet. 
Another thing I noticed. In my watch case last night, had over a dozen watches in there, the 3100FC and 3100T were two of them. Virtually ALL of the atomic watches in there synced last night, with the exception of (you guessed it) the 3100FC! :rodekaart I was kind of disappointed in that, cause my 3100T syncs virtually EVERY night, almost no exceptions. I thought the 3100FC would be the same way. We'll see how it performs over time...

For now, anyway, I plan to keep both the 3100T and 3100FC. The 3100T has these cool light-green lines going across the display, it looks very nice. But it's such a nice watch I don't see myself selling it - now or later.


----------



## GTR83

Time4Playnow said:


> Well first to be clear, I like them BOTH a lot. That said, I like the overall look of the 3100FC a little more. In theory, I also like the FC bracelet better than the titanium.... However, since I am "between links" on the band, and even the clasp adjustor does not quite give me what I want -- I get a better fit with the titanium bracelet.
> Another thing I noticed. In my watch case last night, had over a dozen watches in there, the 3100FC and 3100T were two of them. Virtually ALL of the atomic watches in there synced last night, with the exception of (you guessed it) the 3100FC! :rodekaart I was kind of disappointed in that, cause my 3100T syncs virtually EVERY night, almost no exceptions. I thought the 3100FC would be the same way. We'll see how it performs over time...
> 
> For now, anyway, I plan to keep both the 3100T and 3100FC. The 3100T has these cool light-green lines going across the display, it looks very nice. But it's such a nice watch I don't see myself selling it - now or later.


Over a dozen? From your posts I surmised you must have at least 25... LoL. The 3100 is interesting to me because I like the size, large but not overly so, and it looks so professional in both T and FC guise - although most ProTreks tend to look that way. I do like both types of bracelet but the titanium one seems to be much more flexible in sizing? And that STN display seems to be a real killer! Might set aside a place on the wish list for one of them! ;-)

Atomic sync is useless to me since I live outside the reception area, in fact I've been wondering if my atomic watches stayed at M all the time because they kept trying to sync (up to 6 times a day, I hear?) and failed.


----------



## Phreddo

GTR83 said:


> Over a dozen? From your posts I surmised you must have at least 25... LoL. The 3100 is interesting to me because I like the size, large but not overly so, and it looks so professional in both T and FC guise - although most ProTreks tend to look that way. I do like both types of bracelet but the titanium one seems to be much more flexible in sizing? And that STN display seems to be a real killer! Might set aside a place on the wish list for one of them! ;-)
> 
> Atomic sync is useless to me since I live outside the reception area, in fact I've been wondering if my atomic watches stayed at M all the time because they kept trying to sync (up to 6 times a day, I hear?) and failed.


If you press the sync button (usually D, the lower right button,) then long press the adjust button while it says "get" or whatever, you should be able to turn on or off the auto-receive.



fcasoli said:


> Yes, too long, 10mm more than optimal, I use the fourth hole and the remaining is very long


Fourth hole, you say?


----------



## GTR83

@Phreddo
When I press the D button on my GW-6900BC, this is what I get. Pressing the A (Adjust) button does nothing. Is the display indicating the last time the watch managed to sync?


----------



## juice009

Thinking of getting Marathon Diver. Lets see what new watches come out by the end of this year.


----------



## Phreddo

GTR83 said:


> @Phreddo
> When I press the D button on my GW-6900BC, this is what I get. Pressing the A (Adjust) button does nothing. Is the display indicating the last time the watch managed to sync?


From that screen where it says "GET," long press adjust like you're going to set the time, until it starts to flash "ON R/C". Then you should be able to press a button, probably D "START/STOP" to toggle the R/C to "OFF."


----------



## GTR83

Ah, I figured out why pressing A previously did nothing. The R/C setting will not appear (you cannot toggle it) if you are using a city code that doesn't support atomic sync as the watch's home city (BKK in my case). So I set my home city to TYO and sure enough, the R/C toggle appears as soon as I hold down A for a few seconds. Thanks Phreddo!


----------



## ccm123

Looking at a Japanese Gulfman later in the year...


----------



## GaryK30

GTR83 said:


> Atomic sync is useless to me since I live outside the reception area, in fact I've been wondering if my atomic watches stayed at M all the time because they kept trying to sync (up to 6 times a day, I hear?) and failed.


Isn't atomic sync disabled (inactive) for the UTC+7 time zone?

Edit: Ignore. I see you have already determined this.


----------



## GTR83

GaryK30 said:


> Isn't atomic sync disabled (inactive) for the UTC+7 time zone?


Yes - but it seems the R/C being on would still suck power. Not really sure about it though, I was just looking for a way to make sure it is off to see if it does affect my charge state constantly being at M.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GTR83 said:


> Over a dozen? From your posts I surmised you must have at least 25... LoL. The 3100 is interesting to me because I like the size, large but not overly so, and it looks so professional in both T and FC guise - although most ProTreks tend to look that way. I do like both types of bracelet but the titanium one seems to be much more flexible in sizing? And that STN display seems to be a real killer! Might set aside a place on the wish list for one of them! ;-)
> 
> Atomic sync is useless to me since I live outside the reception area, in fact I've been wondering if my atomic watches stayed at M all the time because they kept trying to sync (up to 6 times a day, I hear?) and failed.


You surmised I must have at least 25.....watches that I own?? LOL I have approx 50 Gs and Protreks alone, and that doesn't count the other brands I have.. I am actually far FAR above 50 in total. (some multiple of that)

Yes, the STN display is great. And it is probably fair to say the titanium 3100 gives a tiny bit more room in sizing..

I doubt that your watches are at "M" just because they fail at auto-receive. But, why don't you turn auto-receive off? :think:


----------



## GTR83

Time4Playnow said:


> You surmised I must have at least 25.....watches that I own?? LOL I have approx 50 Gs and Protreks alone, and that doesn't count the other brands I have.. I am actually far FAR above 50 in total. (some multiple of that)
> 
> Yes, the STN display is great. And it is probably fair to say the titanium 3100 gives a tiny bit more room in sizing..
> 
> I doubt that your watches are at "M" just because they fail at auto-receive. But, why don't you turn auto-receive off? :think:


Already did, and will see if it does affect the M thing I've been obsessed with. It's just weird that I live in a tropical country with a lot of sun and yet these guys don't reach and/or maintain H consistently enough. My house doesn't lack sunlight penetration at all. Even the Frogman stays at M ever since I got it, and that is after all the wrist time I gave it.

Okay so now I know I'm not that crazy for having 10 watches (and even 18 once). If I hadn't gotten rid of my Seiko Kinetic charger I know I would have at least kept 3 or 4 Seiko Kinetics.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GTR83 said:


> Already did, and will see if it does affect the M thing I've been obsessed with. It's just weird that I live in a tropical country with a lot of sun and yet these guys don't reach and/or maintain H consistently enough. My house doesn't lack sunlight penetration at all. Even the Frogman stays at M ever since I got it, and that is after all the wrist time I gave it.
> 
> Okay so now I know I'm not that crazy for having 10 watches (and even 18 once). If I hadn't gotten rid of my Seiko Kinetic charger I know I would have at least kept 3 or 4 Seiko Kinetics.


That is weird that your watches stay at M if they get a lot of sun. You don't have the auto-light switch on, do you? I have found that eats up a lot of power. I turn it off on all of mine.

10 watches - a drop in the bucket! haha Even I am not as bad as some people I've heard about. Won't mention names but I've heard one person has in the neighborhood of 600 or so.... :-d:-d:-d


----------



## oldspice

oldspice said:


> Scratch that - backordered for a few weeks. Guess I don't "need" it after all!


Scratch that again - it's back on like Donkey Kong. I was able to snag one from Kohl's, of all places, with a nice 30% coupon I received via email today. We'll see if they have them in stock or not....


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> I doubt that your watches are at "M" just because they fail at auto-receive. But, why don't you turn auto-receive off? :think:


Since he's in a time zone that doesn't support RC, Auto Receive is effectively always off as far as I know.


----------



## GTR83

Guess what, this morning after I posted the WRUW shot, my 6900 got to H and has remained there ever since. And the watch was kept in the dark since I turned off R/C. While before that it will always get to H after a bit of 10 o'clock sunlight but then once I get back inside it goes to M again. But I don't think R/C eats that much power anyway, and I always turn off auto light on all my Gs.

Anyways I've been going off topic for too long now. Back to "what I have incoming" - it seems I will be welcoming a GD-350 soon!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

This one should be here by the end of next week 








( image by TokyoTokei ) 
The green/ orange one later once available


----------



## ocddave

GW-9300GB-1JF.....Oooooh....Aaaahhh.....a new toy b-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> This one should be here by the end of next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( image by TokyoTokei )
> The green/ orange one later once available


Wow, congrats DSD!! First one on the forum! (not a surprise! :-d) Let's see lots of pics!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ocddave said:


> GW-9300GB-1JF.....Oooooh....Aaaahhh.....a new toy b-)
> 
> View attachment 11908922


Excellent score  Classy one


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Wow, congrats DSD!! First one on the forum! (not a surprise! :-d) Let's see lots of pics!!


Thanks a lot T4PNot sure I will be the first but can't wait - really getting exited - of course sure thing lots of shots and perhaps some comparison with the Gulfies & Mudmasters ! promise Thanks for your support


----------



## yankeexpress

GD-400-4, got it new for $11, including shipping, using up my Amazon points.


----------



## GTR83

yankeexpress said:


> GD-400-4, got it new for $11, including shipping, using up my Amazon points.


What?!? That's like 10% of what I spent for it... LoL


----------



## ocddave

Which is why I keep buying watches off of Amazon, I love points, and the new card they sent me gives me 5% back on Amazon purchases....Nice! b-)



yankeexpress said:


> GD-400-4, got it new for $11, including shipping, using up my Amazon points.


----------



## OedipusFlex

Just got this in the other day from another member. Don't think it'll quite fit under a cuff.










Couldn't be happier though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Τoday was a busy and happy day getting these....


----------



## GTR83

STavros78 said:


> Τoday was a busy and happy day getting these....
> 
> View attachment 11915274
> 
> View attachment 11915282
> 
> View attachment 11915290
> 
> View attachment 11915298
> 
> View attachment 11915346
> 
> View attachment 11915394


Wow! That's close to $1,000 in total, right? Congrats!


----------



## Time4Playnow

STavros78 said:


> Τoday was a busy and happy day getting these....
> 
> View attachment 11915394


That's quite a nice haul Stavros, congrats!!! :-!

Q: Do you have a separate room for your watches yet? :-d


----------



## STavros78

GTR83 said:


> Wow! That's close to $1,000 in total, right? Congrats!


Thanks;-) Exactly a K but well worth it.i have one more package on the way with 2 very very sexy pairs that i wanted a LOT and LONG timeb-)


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> That's quite a nice haul Stavros, congrats!!! :-!
> 
> Q: Do you have a separate room for your watches yet? :-d


Thank u very much my man.Well the watches are roomates with my shades collection.they make good company together LOL


----------



## Phreddo

UPDATE

Decided to keep them stock. Didn't realize the MS-1 have that copper color. It works better with the red accent.
The green negative is pretty beat up, but it wears the age well, seems to fit right in with the military theme.

Got my donor gd-100MS

Did a little brain transplant.

Not sure which configuration I prefer.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Τoday was a busy and happy day getting these....
> 
> View attachment 11915274
> 
> View attachment 11915282
> 
> View attachment 11915290
> 
> View attachment 11915298
> 
> View attachment 11915346
> 
> View attachment 11915394


Super additions Tavroz. Wow. Excitement pure. Have a great time & Enjoy the 'night' unboxing. You won't sleep much I guess Really cool


----------



## fcasoli

The title is what you have not incoming..

Arrived one hour ago, sorted the band but the pin is blocked with micro bushing not usable after extraction, so this watch is the end of Seiko for me.

I will sell also the Kinetic Prospex arrived last week.

Short life for this one


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## srmdalt

*These two incoming this week or early next.*










Only have two squares, so this will double my collections size. Both solar atomic, a big King and a more subdued 5610 - love the sky blue. There are a few 5610's out there I have seen on the 'bay that I would not mind owning - cool colors and such. But I may lay back for awhile and save for a Mudmaster Maharishi


----------



## Time4Playnow

This one, PRW-7000-3JF, sometime next week....

All brvheart had to do was open a thread asking if anyone was interested in the 8JF, and I began looking at it and the 3JF, and next thing I know.......trigger pulled! :-d

I decided that even though I prefer all-digital for functionality, the looks of ana-digi just can't be beat!


----------



## Worker

Time4Playnow said:


> This one, PRW-7000-3JF, sometime next week....
> 
> All brvheart had to do was open a thread asking if anyone was interested in the 8JF, and I began looking at it and the 3JF, and next thing I know.......trigger pulled! :-d
> 
> I decided that even though I prefer all-digital for functionality, the looks of ana-digi just can't be beat!


Looking forward to pics!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Leodavism

T4P said

"I decided that even though I prefer all-digital for functionality, the looks of ana-digi just can't be beat! "

Totally agree. Which is why I wear Mudmaster so much more, though I actually like Rangeman better.


----------



## WES51

Worker said:


> Looking forward to pics!!!
> 
> Congrats!


Me too, me too!



As well as congrats from me too!


----------



## Phreddo

My wife is getting ready to disown me.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

*Re: These two incoming this week or early next.*

I'm about to pull the trigger on the blue myself, I have a jelly bezel and strap waiting for it...


srmdalt said:


> Only have two squares, so this will double my collections size. Both solar atomic, a big King and a more subdued 5610 - love the sky blue. There are a few 5610's out there I have seen on the 'bay that I would not mind owning - cool colors and such. But I may lay back for awhile and save for a Mudmaster Maharishi


----------



## ocddave

*Re: These two incoming this week or early next.*

Are there any squares with modules that do better alarms ( i.e. the "1TIME" function as well as "ON/OFF"), and also have split second Timers (not just H-M-S)? These are things that have left my new KING sitting in storage, rather than spending time on my wrist.



Fergfour said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on the blue myself, I have a jelly bezel and strap waiting for it...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> This one, PRW-7000-3JF, sometime next week....
> 
> All brvheart had to do was open a thread asking if anyone was interested in the 8JF, and I began looking at it and the 3JF, and next thing I know.......trigger pulled! :-d
> 
> I decided that even though I prefer all-digital for functionality, the looks of ana-digi just can't be beat!


How niceBig congrats T4P. Looks really cool - love the colour. Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just arrived in Hong Kong. More shots tomorrow after work and of course this coming weekend. Weather should be good. Very happy. Quicker than I thought


----------



## Time4Playnow

Phreddo said:


> My wife is getting ready to disown me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


....at least you'll still have the cat... :-d


----------



## Phreddo

Time4Playnow said:


> ....at least you'll still have the cat... :-d


She'll probably get him in the divorce.

Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

fcasoli said:


> The title is what you have not incoming..
> 
> Arrived one hour ago, sorted the band but the pin is blocked with micro bushing not usable after extraction, so this watch is the end of Seiko for me.
> 
> I will sell also the Kinetic Prospex arrived last week.
> 
> Short life for this one


What happened there? Did you happen to lose one of the collars holding the bracelet pins? What height did the watch fall from, to make it suffer such a heavy damage? And what's wrong with the Prospex GMT? I'm asking because I just pulled the trigger on one.

The GD-350 came in today, and I like it - very comfortable to wear and to look at - and I didn't think I would like the thinner than usual strap, since it is very similar to the GA-100 strap - a G-Shock that I hated, but the wings underneath help keep it feel very comfortable and nice fitting. Those very large digits are a fresh change from most G-Shocks that I have seen. The grey color scheme is very subtle and I find it to be just the perfect shade of grey. For such a large G-Shock, it is an easy wearer and I expect it to be a reliable beater as well.

Also got a brand new SUN019 incoming. Should get to me by tomorrow night (stock pics from Seiko's Instagram account).


----------



## Ossamanity

Pulled the trigger yesterday on this one. Last time I resisted on the white ones but regretted that later.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Pulled the trigger on a new GW M5610BA today. I don't usually buy new, but I'm just not seeing many used units around that cost significantly less than what I paid. 








I want to to "jellify" it with a spare bezel and strap from a G5600EB. If it doesn't work out as I envision, I like the stock look as well so either way I'm happy.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Phreddo said:


> She'll probably get him in the divorce.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


.....not if you follow the advice on this sign... :-d:-d


----------



## fcasoli

GTR83 said:


> What happened there? Did you happen to lose one of the collars holding the bracelet pins? What height did the watch fall from, to make it suffer such a heavy damage? And what's wrong with the Prospex GMT? I'm asking because I just pulled the trigger on one.
> 
> The GD-350 came in today, and I like it - very comfortable to wear and to look at - and I didn't think I would like the thinner than usual strap, since it is very similar to the GA-100 strap - a G-Shock that I hated, but the wings underneath help keep it feel very comfortable and nice fitting. Those very large digits are a fresh change from most G-Shocks that I have seen. The grey color scheme is very subtle and I find it to be just the perfect shade of grey. For such a large G-Shock, it is an easy wearer and I expect it to be a reliable beater as well.
> 
> Also got a brand new SUN019 incoming. Should get to me by tomorrow night (stock pics from Seiko's Instagram account).


Prospex sounds good in manufacturing quality, respect to Seiko 5 I have killed, the band quality was terrible, the dialer small compared to the overall dimensions. Impossible to wear and look! I'm schematic, one Seiko killed, no Seiko in my house.


----------



## STavros78

Today was a really goooooooood day.After quite few months of desperatelly wanting a red MM .Time4Playnow had all the kindness to pass me his together with another grail for me the so beautiful Maharishi 6900.Thank u so much my friend.i will always remember u when i wear them and i will wear them a lot.As i told u i will most propably sleep tonight wearing them both one on each wrist LOL


----------



## karish

NOMOS


----------



## Phreddo

I told myself no more white watches.

This one actually looks in much better condition in person than the photos led me to believe.










And, of course, one comes in, 10 go out.

















































































Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

Successfully resized the notorious pin and collar bracelet on this newly arrived Seiko SUN019 myself, and without incident. It is definitely a great looking tool diver. Looks even better in person. It's a very high quality piece especially when its price is considered. There has been enough negativity posted on the internets about these Seiko Kinetics, but it's a great excuse to jog every morning with them, so I don't see what's so bad. I know this is not a G-Shock, so apologies if I am breaking the rules.

Bonus: some lume shots!


----------



## oldspice

oldspice said:


> Scratch that again - it's back on like Donkey Kong. I was able to snag one from Kohl's, of all places, with a nice 30% coupon I received via email today. We'll see if they have them in stock or not....


The PRG-600 arrived today and color me impressed. A bit of learning curve to get it all set up, but it's an impressive piece of kit. I particularly like having the barometer graph available with the date at all times - nice for a quick weather check, especially when I'm out and about on my motrobike! Nylon strap is comfortable and seems to be beefy enough - similar to the various Natos and Zulus I've owned. Bezel finish is nice and is either silver or black, depending on the angle. Face is super readable and the negative digi display is surprisingly easy to read as well, in multiple lighting conditions. Lume is decent for a Casio, probably above average. And, I was pleasantly surprised that the light button is at 6:00 - I didn't notice it in any of the pictures or videos I saw.

Anyway, on with the pics!


----------



## AirWatch

*Mint Jelly
*


----------



## srmdalt

Thought I'd be outbid on this one, but it held at 64 bucks, NIB. I can now check the camo box for the collection. (Although there are a few other cool camo's out there - including stavros's new Maharishi 6900, and the gdx6900TC-5).


----------



## GaryK30

srmdalt said:


> View attachment 11949106
> 
> 
> Thought I'd be outbid on this one, but it held at 64 bucks, NIB. I can now check the camo box for the collection. (Although there are a few other cool camo's out there - including stavros's new Maharishi 6900, and the gdx6900TC-5).


The GD-120CM-5 is a nice watch. Here's mine. I bought the same model for both of my nephews and they liked them a lot.


----------



## odinslostcandy

AirWatch said:


> *Mint Jelly
> *


What model is that?


----------



## AirWatch

odinslostcandy said:


> What model is that?


It's the brand-spanking-new GAX-100MSA-3AJF literally just released in Japan yesterday, Friday, May 26. It's on its way to me and should be here by Wednesday or so.

Here's a live shot (not mine) in what I'm thinking, but have no way of really knowing yet, not too accurate a blueish light:


----------



## Strmwatch

AirWatch said:


> It's the brand-spanking-new GAX-100MSA-3AJF literally just released in Japan yesterday, Friday, May 26. It's on its way to me and should be here by Wednesday or so.
> 
> Here's a live shot (not mine) in what I'm thinking, but have no way of really knowing yet, not too accurate a blueish light:


I have to ask...where did you order this from?

I've been looking for a Green "Shock" just like this for a B-Day present for a family member.


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## GTR83

oldspice said:


> The PRG-600 arrived today and color me impressed. A bit of learning curve to get it all set up, but it's an impressive piece of kit. I particularly like having the barometer graph available with the date at all times - nice for a quick weather check, especially when I'm out and about on my motrobike! Nylon strap is comfortable and seems to be beefy enough - similar to the various Natos and Zulus I've owned. Bezel finish is nice and is either silver or black, depending on the angle. Face is super readable and the negative digi display is surprisingly easy to read as well, in multiple lighting conditions. Lume is decent for a Casio, probably above average. And, I was pleasantly surprised that the light button is at 6:00 - I didn't notice it in any of the pictures or videos I saw.
> 
> Anyway, on with the pics!


For some reason that ProTrek looks better than a Mudmaster IMHO, a G-Shock with a similar "3-6-9-12" marker arrangement. Perhaps because the design language is more understated. I am a sucker for Casio watches with baro graphs.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice

GTR83 said:


> For some reason that ProTrek looks better than a Mudmaster IMHO, a G-Shock with a similar "3-6-9-12" marker arrangement. Perhaps because the design language is more understated. I am a sucker for Casio watches with baro graphs.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Agreed - I do like it better than the Mudmaster - the Pro Trek's not nearly as beefy and can be worn in more "real world" situations; my opinion at least. Now, if it only had atomic syncing, I'd be a super duper happy camper. Right now, just a super happy camper!


----------



## Time4Playnow

GTR83 said:


> For some reason that ProTrek looks better than a Mudmaster IMHO, a G-Shock with a similar "3-6-9-12" marker arrangement. Perhaps because the design language is more understated. I am a sucker for Casio watches with baro graphs.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


GTR83, I am SHOCKED, yes SHOCKED I tell you, that you would say this! :rodekaart Why, this amounts to nothing more than heresy!! :-d:-d:-d

Seriously, the Protrek is nice looking, but to me to the MM looks better. (but I am biased, owning 3 MMs and not this Protrek...)

But curious why the Protek is missing the "6" when it has the 3, 9, and 12 numerals on the dial?? :think:


----------



## GTR83

Watch heretic sounds nicer than watch obsessive :-d. I do like the Abrams tank that is the Mudmaster, but ProTreks are generally better looking and possess that rugged elegance, and this ProTrek pulls off the "military digits" look better IMO. To be honest, if there is a desert tan Mudmaster where the bezel is also of that color instead of black, now that would be a sight to behold.

I think it's obvious why the "6" is gone, they wanted to maximize real estate for the digital display which is right at where the "6" would be, while still allowing as much surface as possible for the solar panel.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GTR83 said:


> Watch heretic sounds nicer than watch obsessive :-d. I do like the Abrams tank that is the Mudmaster, but ProTreks are generally better looking and possess that rugged elegance, and this ProTrek pulls off the "military digits" look better IMO. To be honest, if there is a desert tan Mudmaster where the bezel is also of that color instead of black, now that would be a sight to behold.
> 
> I think it's obvious why the "6" is gone, they wanted to maximize real estate for the digital display which is right at where the "6" would be, while still allowing as much surface as possible for the solar panel.


The Mudmaster's "6" is there, right under the digital window. I wonder if the Protrek's digital window is larger than the one on the MM?

I think the closest you will get to a desert tan MM is the Desert Camo one that is already out... just dye the bezel and you're good to go!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> GTR83, I am SHOCKED, yes SHOCKED I tell you, that you would say this! :rodekaart Why, this amounts to nothing more than heresy!! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Seriously, the Protrek is nice looking, but to me to the MM looks better. (but I am biased, owning 3 MMs and not this Protrek...)
> 
> But curious why the Protek is missing the "6" when it has the 3, 9, and 12 numerals on the dial?? :think:


I'm shocked too - to say the least


----------



## Fergfour

I couldn't resist any longer, g8000-1








I like the case shape and that it's similar in size to a 5600. 24hr timer, time is shown in all modes, and if course the led. I purposely chose a positive display. I have several neg display 5600s but the neg display in this module seems a bit too faint for my tastes. Just a fun, funky watch. If I end up liking it, perhaps I'll pick up a couple more positive displays in different colors.


----------



## Phreddo

Fergfour said:


> I couldn't resist any longer, g8000-1
> 
> View attachment 11955474
> 
> I like the case shape and that it's similar in size to a 5600. 24hr timer, time is shown in all modes, and if course the led. I purposely chose a positive display. I have several neg display 5600s but the neg display in this module seems a bit too faint for my tastes. Just a fun, funky watch. If I end up liking it, perhaps I'll pick up a couple more positive displays in different colors.


You get that off eBay?
I was considering it.
I even thought that my advice was going to push you off the fence to buy the one I was contemplating.

But I ultimately decided I don't need 2 at this time.

But if you decide it's not for you, I can make room for it 

Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt

GaryK30 said:


> The GD-120CM-5 is a nice watch. Here's mine. I bought the same model for both of my nephews and they liked them a lot.
> 
> View attachment 11949674


Lucky nephews! The shape kinda looks like a cross between a GDX6900 and a GD100 to me. I am curious to see what functions the module has. The GD100 is cool, with the 3 available world times. The eyes on this one look more like the G6900 though, so maybe it's more like that? Too lazy to actually look at a manual.

Btw: looks browner in your pic then the factory pic - I like both, but I kinda hope it is on the browner side.


----------



## Fergfour

Phreddo said:


> You get that off eBay?


Yeah phreddo, this was a rare ebay purchase for me, and your feedback was a factor. I'll let you know what I think after it arrives. ferg


----------



## Phreddo

Fergfour said:


> Yeah phreddo, this was a rare ebay purchase for me, and your feedback was a factor. I'll let you know what I think after it arrives. ferg


I think you'll like it for the price. Very comfortable and functional.

Besides, I wound up finding something slightly more interesting for my money, so probably for the best.


----------



## GaryK30

srmdalt said:


> Lucky nephews! The shape kinda looks like a cross between a GDX6900 and a GD100 to me. I am curious to see what functions the module has. The GD100 is cool, with the 3 available world times. The eyes on this one look more like the G6900 though, so maybe it's more like that? Too lazy to actually look at a manual.
> 
> Btw: looks browner in your pic then the factory pic - I like both, but I kinda hope it is on the browner side.


The GD-120 takes the same bezels and straps as the GD-100, GA-100 and some others.

As I recall, the functions of the GD-120 are identical to those of the GD-100.


----------



## Phreddo

GaryK30 said:


> The GD-120 takes the same bezels and straps as the GD-100, GA-100 and some others.
> 
> As I recall, the functions of the GD-120 are identical to those of the GD-100.


I tried a GD-120. It was okay, but not my thing. I felt the design had too much wasted space. I prefer the GD-100 layout much more.


----------



## GaryK30

Phreddo said:


> I tried a GD-120. It was okay, but not my thing. I felt the design had too much wasted space. I prefer the GD-100 layout much more.


I also prefer the display layout of the GD-100, which is why I now have a GD-100-1B as well. I bought the GD-120CM-5 because I really like the woodland camo colorway.


----------



## Phreddo

GaryK30 said:


> I also prefer the display layout of the GD-100, which is why I now have a GD-100-1B as well. I bought the GD-120CM-5 because I really like the woodland camo colorway.


However, I do like the GD-120TS variants with the sculpted metal face plate.


----------



## GTR83

Time4Playnow said:


> The Mudmaster's "6" is there, right under the digital window. I wonder if the Protrek's digital window is larger than the one on the MM?
> 
> I think the closest you will get to a desert tan MM is the Desert Camo one that is already out... just dye the bezel and you're good to go!


Oh yeah, I like this one, but I still like the PRG-600YB better looks wise. And that JDM box, hmmm it's beautiful. Seems to be the same digital display size, only the case size is different.


----------



## GaryK30

srmdalt said:


> Lucky nephews! The shape kinda looks like a cross between a GDX6900 and a GD100 to me. I am curious to see what functions the module has. The GD100 is cool, with the 3 available world times. The eyes on this one look more like the G6900 though, so maybe it's more like that? Too lazy to actually look at a manual.
> 
> Btw: looks browner in your pic then the factory pic - I like both, but I kinda hope it is on the browner side.


I think the real color is between that in my pic and that in the factory pic you posted. The late afternoon sun made my pic look more yellow/brown than what it would look like under mid-day sunlight.


----------



## srmdalt

Phreddo said:


> I tried a GD-120. It was okay, but not my thing. I felt the design had too much wasted space. I prefer the GD-100 layout much more.





GaryK30 said:


> I also prefer the display layout of the GD-100, which is why I now have a GD-100-1B as well. I bought the GD-120CM-5 because I really like the woodland camo colorway.


Yah, I agree about the use of space and appearance - my motivation was also for the camo. If it goes well, I have a feeling one of these might also be in my future:









Or one of these:











Phreddo said:


> However, I do like the GD-120TS variants with the sculpted metal face plate.


That is pretty cool.


----------



## SteveJ

I was going to wait, but I saw this used GPW-1000 4A on eBay and bid expecting not to win it. 
You know the rest.
The bezel looks scratched in sellers photos, so I also bought a new bezel. Of course I'll need to figure out how to replace it. If it really bothers me.
It will be my second G-shock.
Looking forward to see how well the GPS works here.


----------



## umarrajs

GPW-2000 on the way.........should land next week Wednesday!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

umarrajs said:


> GPW-2000 on the way.........should land next week Wednesday!!


This one or the blue one ? Big congrats


----------



## Speedsterescu

Last 🐸 purchase for me till a new generation will be released. 
GW200MS in mint condition, paid tonight, now I will start waiting for it.

Photo from the internet.










Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Gw50001jf


----------



## STavros78

SteveJ said:


> I was going to wait, but I saw this used GPW-1000 4A on eBay and bid expecting not to win it.
> You know the rest.
> The bezel looks scratched in sellers photos, so I also bought a new bezel. Of course I'll need to figure out how to replace it. If it really bothers me.
> It will be my second G-shock.
> Looking forward to see how well the GPS works here.
> 
> View attachment 11965826
> 
> 
> View attachment 11965834
> 
> 
> View attachment 11965858


Congrats u got it in a steal price.Enjoy it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Speedsterescu said:


> Last  purchase for me till a new generation will be released.
> GW200MS in mint condition, paid tonight, now I will start waiting for it.
> 
> Photo from the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Big congrats. That's a very fine Froggy - You will have lots of fun - enjoy.


----------



## Speedsterescu

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats. That's a very fine Froggy - You will have lots of fun - enjoy.


Thanks a lot, can't wait to see it in my display box and on my wrist...☺!

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

STavros78 said:


> Congrats u got it in a steal price.Enjoy it


Thanks. One of the best things about G-shocks is that they are so rugged buying used doesn't seem to be as much of a risk as with mechanicals? I look forward to enjoying it very much!


----------



## Jasabor

This incoming :









To make this :









After last years blue outfit,now back to black,it is time for military green. I hope it will work out right.


----------



## SteveJ

srmdalt said:


> Yah, I agree about the use of space and appearance - my motivation was also for the camo. If it goes well, I have a feeling one of these might also be in my future:
> 
> View attachment 11957642
> 
> 
> Or one of these:
> 
> View attachment 11957650
> 
> 
> That is pretty cool.


I see the camo ones on Jomashop right now on sale, (50%). Including the green and the red variants also.


----------



## Phreddo

Technically I already had these, just got new clothes and case centers.

There should be three in this shot, but pacparts sent the wrong bezel, so that one isn't ready for his close-up.










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt

*What You Have Incoming 2017? Answer: GD120CM-5*

Just arrived - love it!


















Great subdued earth tones, tough looking watch, dig it. Module is the same as the GD100, I think. Multiple world times, SW, timer, 5 alarms (no snooze), sig, flash, auto LED. You can hit the two top buttons and swap the home and any of the world times, handy when traveling. (Probably everyone here is familiar with fpow's youtube vids - pretty thorough, don't need a manual if you watch them). So nice to finally have a camo on board


----------



## Steelerswit

i was bad, and got rewarded for it. was cruising the inter-tangle and found a NOS 1998 rarity- GT006TM-7AT

























also bookmarked this and showed it to Mrs. Wit and said it was a good deal. she asks, "is that what you want for fathers day?" i begrudgingly said, " I guess". its been ordered


----------



## STavros78

Steelerswit said:


> i was bad, and got rewarded for it. was cruising the inter-tangle and found a NOS 1998 rarity- GT006TM-7AT
> 
> View attachment 11986882
> 
> 
> View attachment 11986890
> 
> 
> View attachment 11986898
> 
> 
> also bookmarked this and showed it to Mrs. Wit and said it was a good deal. she asks, "is that what you want for fathers day?" i begrudgingly said, " I guess". its been ordered
> 
> View attachment 11986922
> 
> 
> View attachment 11986930
> 
> 
> View attachment 11986938
> 
> 
> View attachment 11986946


Congrats and thanks for reminding me of the Fathers day
i will tell my wife that with a D-1000 Frogman as a present i would be happy as a child


----------



## SgtPepper

Just ordered W-736H-1AVEF:










W-736H-1AVEF | CASIO Collection | Uhren | Produkte | CASIO









So she is here now and I am thrilled. :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Here's my new arrival, the deaaaaaaad sexy PRW-7000-3JF!  In case you can't tell from the pics, the bezel is a light grey, but it can look darker, or lighter, depending on the light.

The dark olive resin is different, and a nice change for me from all-black. The c/f strap is comfortable, but I might put it on an FC bracelet eventually.

I think it's a keeper!! :-!:-!























A couple lume shots. First one regular lume, 2nd one lume under UV backlight. Of course, these look better in person. And with the UV backlight, you can see the contents of the digital window clearly - unlike in this pic.


----------



## Fergfour

I like/want the 3100T protrek. Now I think I want this too. Thanks



Time4Playnow said:


> Here's my new arrival, the deaaaaaaad sexy PRW-7000-3JF!  In case you can't tell from the pics, the bezel is a light grey, but it can look darker, or lighter, depending on the light.
> 
> The dark olive resin is different, and a nice change for me from all-black. The c/f strap is comfortable, but I might put it on an FC bracelet eventually.
> 
> I think it's a keeper!! :-!:-!


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> Here's my new arrival, the deaaaaaaad sexy PRW-7000-3JF!  In case you can't tell from the pics, the bezel is a light grey, but it can look darker, or lighter, depending on the light.
> 
> The dark olive resin is different, and a nice change for me from all-black. The c/f strap is comfortable, but I might put it on an FC bracelet eventually.
> 
> I think it's a keeper!! :-!:-!


Amazing look.i like the olive strap and the grey bezel.Definetely a keeper.Congrats


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Here's my new arrival, the deaaaaaaad sexy PRW-7000-3JF!  In case you can't tell from the pics, the bezel is a light grey, but it can look darker, or lighter, depending on the light.
> 
> The dark olive resin is different, and a nice change for me from all-black. The c/f strap is comfortable, but I might put it on an FC bracelet eventually.
> 
> I think it's a keeper!! :-!:-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple lume shots. First one regular lume, 2nd one lume under UV backlight. Of course, these look better in person. And with the UV backlight, you can see the contents of the digital window clearly - unlike in this pic.


Huge congrats T4P so nice. Enjoy and big thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great catch Steelerswit


----------



## Worker

Thanks for showing the lume shots in your pics T4PN! Much appreciated.

Looks fantastic!!!!!!!!


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Here's my new arrival, the deaaaaaaad sexy PRW-7000-3JF!  In case you can't tell from the pics, the bezel is a light grey, but it can look darker, or lighter, depending on the light.
> 
> The dark olive resin is different, and a nice change for me from all-black. The c/f strap is comfortable, but I might put it on an FC bracelet eventually.
> 
> I think it's a keeper!! :-!:-!


Looks good! Do you still have that other PRW-7000? I think it was the one with the green second hand.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> Looks good! Do you still have that other PRW-7000? I think it was the one with the green second hand.


Nooooooooo, it's long gone. I decided I was not a fan of the huge white hour markers. This one is completely different in that respect and just the kind of thing I was looking for.


----------



## srmdalt

This is just an outrageously great looking watch!



Time4Playnow said:


> Here's my new arrival, the deaaaaaaad sexy PRW-7000-3JF!  In case you can't tell from the pics, the bezel is a light grey, but it can look darker, or lighter, depending on the light.
> 
> The dark olive resin is different, and a nice change for me from all-black. The c/f strap is comfortable, but I might put it on an FC bracelet eventually.
> 
> I think it's a keeper!! :-!:-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple lume shots. First one regular lume, 2nd one lume under UV backlight. Of course, these look better in person. And with the UV backlight, you can see the contents of the digital window clearly - unlike in this pic.





Fergfour said:


> I like/want the 3100T protrek. Now I think I want this too. Thanks


Yup, me too!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Nooooooooo, it's long gone. I decided I was not a fan of the huge white hour markers. This one is completely different in that respect and just the kind of thing I was looking for.


T4P do you still have the green Protrek with the large digits? Loving this one too  Maybe a photo of the pair if you got the time Still thinking about this one ...


----------



## Teppka

Time4Playnow said:


> Here's my new arrival, the deaaaaaaad sexy PRW-7000-3JF!  In case you can't tell from the pics, the bezel is a light grey, but it can look darker, or lighter, depending on the light.
> 
> The dark olive resin is different, and a nice change for me from all-black. The c/f strap is comfortable, but I might put it on an FC bracelet eventually.
> 
> I think it's a keeper!! :-!:-!


Congrats! The watch does not look big at all, may I ask for your wrist size?


----------



## Fergfour

I really like these "slim" Protreks. A big part of it for me is the size, nice and compact. The only drawback for me is the price. Mark my words, I will have one. Someday.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Teppka said:


> Congrats! The watch does not look big at all, may I ask for your wrist size?


It is actually not small - it is signficantly bigger than the PRW-3100 series. (I'll take a side-by-side photo soon with my PRW-3100FC) This 7000 has a 46mm bezel diameter, but edge-to-edge from 9-3 it is 52mm, over the buttons from 10-4 it is 49mm, and approx. 49mm lug-to-lug measured from the center of the band screws.

I think it wears a little larger than the bezel diameter would indicate, due to the slim bezel and large dial.

I have a 7.25" wrist. To me, this 7000 looks large on my wrist. (though not as large as, say, the PRW-3500)



Deepsea_dweller said:


> T4P do you still have the green Protrek with the large digits? Loving this one too  Maybe a photo of the pair if you got the time Still thinking about this one ...


You must be talking about the PRW-3100G-3JR - the only other Protrek I had that was green as far as I can remember. Sold it though, reluctantly, as I was downsizing my Protrek collection. Somebody in W. VA got a great deal and should be VERY happy with that one! ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Fergfour said:


> I really like these "slim" Protreks. A big part of it for me is the size, nice and compact. The only drawback for me is the price. Mark my words, I will have one. Someday.


Yes, it is slim with respect to case thickness. (well relatively slim compared to many g-shocks, anyway - about 14mm thick)

If what attracts you to Protreks is "nice and compact," you should look hard at the PRW-3100 series. They are much MORE compact than this 7000...


----------



## Fujoor

Can confirm. Just got this!

















Time4Playnow said:


> Yes, it is slim with respect to case thickness. (well relatively slim compared to many g-shocks, anyway - about 14mm thick)
> 
> If what attracts you to Protreks is "nice and compact," you should look hard at the PRW-3100 series. They are much MORE compact than this 7000...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Fujoor said:


> Can confirm. Just got this!
> 
> View attachment 11995770
> View attachment 11995778


VERY nice, congrats!! :-!

I like the light-green lines across the dial - looks very similar if not identical to the dial on my PRW-3100T.


----------



## congressoflouts

I just ordered a USED watch from Ratuken (first time I've used the website. I ordered a CASIO OCEANUS OCW-S100-SAJF, im not worried about a few scratches here and there, as i'll probably be adding my own soon enough! I hope that it works, I think I've gotten myself a bargain at £282 / $362, hope there's not much import tax.

anyway here's what I bought. finger crossed.


----------



## congressoflouts

I just ordered a USED watch from Ratuken (first time I've used the website. I ordered a CASIO OCEANUS OCW-S100-SAJF, im not worried about a few scratches here and there, as i'll probably be adding my own soon enough! I hope that it works, I think I've gotten myself a bargain at £282 / $362, hope there's not much import tax.

anyway here's what I bought. finger crossed.


----------



## congressoflouts

.... me I hate typing on this website, the link icons never work for me. sorry about that mess ^ I cant be bothered to fix it. I've attempted to post this about three times and its just not worth the fuss anymore. 
. .
___


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## congressoflouts




----------



## steelersfanVA

Two were ordered today. .DW-6900CM-7JF. and glx150..the glx is used but picked it up on eBay for $10. Great deal I think.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Size difference between the 3100FC and the 7000. I think the 3100 appears to be smaller than it really is because of the way the dial and bezel are designed. I'll take actual measurements of the 3100's case later.

* Update: the 3100's bezel diameter from 10-4 is only 42mm (7000's is 46mm). Case diameter from 10-4 (over the buttons) is 46mm, while 7000's is 49mm. Case diameter from 9-3 (edge-to-edge) is 47mm, 5mm smaller than the 7000 at 52mm.


----------



## Worker

Got a new (to me) Frogman in today, it's the one on the left!! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

One meh, one score, and one bust.

The 6900 is worn, blah.
The Casiotron is too tight, a good half inch smaller than the description said. May try for a return if I can't get a band or links.

The G5500 is cherry, pristine, and a real win.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

The G8000 arrived today and I freakin love it. What an awesome look it has. Nice compact size, big digits, wears nice. Very pleased, I will likely need to try another sometime.










Phreddo said:


> You get that off eBay?
> I was considering it.
> I even thought that my advice was going to push you off the fence to buy the one I was contemplating.
> 
> But I ultimately decided I don't need 2 at this time.
> 
> But if you decide it's not for you, I can make room for it
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

the "Sniper scope"


----------



## Ztiggy

I just got this one this week


----------



## GaryK30

I've got a GLX-5600-1 coming from Japan via an Amazon third-party seller. They must be shipping it by sea turtle, because it was shipped on May 22 and it's not supposed to arrive until June 13 through July 5. I've already received the G-5600NV-2 navy blue bezel and strap from PacParts so I can do the Rocat mod.


----------



## ocddave

Ok, putting my money where my mouth is, just bought this one (GD-350-1C) and going to do a small custom, and replace the bezel with an all black one (from a GD-350-1B) I just ordered from pacparts.com









Still waiting on my GD-350-1JF, which may be lost/stolen intransit, but we'll wait and see, and my GW-9300GB-1JF in another care package from the US, which won't be here until early July I think.

I hate waiting, but getting care packages is kind of nice, especially when you don't know when they might arrive...nice surprise sometimes ;-) (BUT THEY BETTER ARRIVE! LOL)


----------



## Phreddo

Got this for a price too good to resist from WUS.

I could use this for work for the Julian calendar.

Really an excellent watch!









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodo88

Not strictly incoming, it's arrived. Brand new in box - really happy to have found it.


----------



## fcasoli

Recovering my love for the Rangeman, maybe my next watch is...


----------



## yankeexpress

W-736H-3


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Recovering my love for the Rangeman, maybe my next watch is...


That's the spirit ! Awesome fcasoli


----------



## Speedsterescu

The GW200MS left California, can't wait to see it "in person". I hope it will arive before my departure to Italy on vacation.
You might recognize the photos I've posted, let's see...









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

Well, this worked out well.

$10 at my local watch shop got me this handy little extender.

I think it does the trick!










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanSr

Have this one incoming. Will use it when I work out.


----------



## Schwizzle

I picked up a new Rangeman for cheap (comparatively speaking) and then got a new band/bezel for it. It is the olive version G9400-3, but put on the white bezel and blue band, and now it is my Royal Rangeman (to go with my Royals jersey, haha).


----------



## Schwizzle

Here is another recent eBay acquisition.


----------



## JSM9872

Ok so this isn't a big fancy ABC watch or anything like that but it is a replacement for the first G Shock I bought which I later broke attempting my first mod lol. I bought it about 6-7 years ago at Target on clearance. Today I bought it's replacement on clearance... at Target of all places lol.










"Don't Panic"
Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Found on ebay, 5000 series, red insert, I cannot resist, I love the metal body, unreadable negative display, very interesting price, imported, not used... Coming next week.


----------



## fcasoli

Where can I buy the bullbar for 5000 series? Is it the same for 5600 series?

Thanks


----------



## Mudmasterman

fcasoli said:


> Found on ebay, 5000 series, red insert, I cannot resist, I love the metal body, unreadable negative display, very interesting price, imported, not used... Coming next week.


This model was on the Sales Forum the other day for only $300. I responded within the hour but it was already gone. I need to be quicker...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321

Mudmasterman said:


> This model was on the Sales Forum the other day for only $300. I responded within the hour but it was already gone. I need to be quicker...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hesitated on one in the UK on eBay this week for £299 (about $360-370), it's gone now, as right now I cannot justify spending this without some kind of celebration (Xmas or birthday)
You can bet that's when I have the funds I will not be able to find one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321

VIA4321 said:


> I hesitated on one in the UK on eBay this week for £299 (about $360-370), it's gone now, as right now I cannot justify spending this without some kind of celebration (Xmas or birthday)
> You can bet that's when I have the funds I will not be able to find one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am however considering pulling the trigger on this at about half the cost of the 5000hr.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

VIA4321 said:


> I hesitated on one in the UK on eBay this week for £299 (about $360-370), it's gone now, as right now I cannot justify spending this without some kind of celebration (Xmas or birthday)
> You can bet that's when I have the funds I will not be able to find one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Probably it is mine, bought today...


----------



## Mudmasterman

fcasoli said:


> Probably it is mine, bought today...


Still a very nice price--congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321

fcasoli said:


> Probably it is mine, bought today...


dag nabit - I kept thinking how I could justify the cost, but just couldn't.

Well done sir, I am truly jealous.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NJPakman

fcasoli said:


> Found on ebay, 5000 series, red insert, I cannot resist, I love the metal body, unreadable negative display, very interesting price, imported, not used... Coming next week.


What is model number of this baby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

NJPakman said:


> What is model number of this baby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GW-5000HR.

Someone local to me is selling it for $413.


----------



## fcasoli

NJPakman said:


> What is model number of this baby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here all information


----------



## Steelerswit

dont now why, but great watches are going unbid on on the bay. snagged this with the only id of $50.


----------



## hoss

I jut got a GWM500A-1 in today and also have a G7700-1 incoming later on this week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Found on ebay, 5000 series, red insert, I cannot resist, I love the metal body, unreadable negative display, very interesting price, imported, not used... Coming next week.


Very nice fcasoli


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Speedsterescu said:


> The GW200MS left California, can't wait to see it "in person". I hope it will arive before my departure to Italy on vacation.
> You might recognize the photos I've posted, let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Such a great looking old school FroggyEnjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Schwizzle said:


> I picked up a new Rangeman for cheap (comparatively speaking) and then got a new band/bezel for it. It is the olive version G9400-3, but put on the white bezel and blue band, and now it is my Royal Rangeman (to go with my Royals jersey, haha).
> 
> View attachment 12016290
> 
> 
> View attachment 12016298


Definitely like the combo. Very nice


----------



## STavros78

Steelerswit said:


> dont now why, but great watches are going unbid on on the bay. snagged this with the only id of $50.


Wow great catch congrats.Like it


----------



## Steelerswit

Thanks, i threw $55 on it at 6AM and went to bed. Figured I would be sniped, and if I did no biggie. Lo and behold it was a great wake up.

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## hoss

hoss said:


> I jut got a GWM500A-1 in today and also have a G7700-1 incoming later on this week.


I ended up giving the GWM500A-1 to my 12 year old boy. I like the watch, but it's too lose on my wrist and if I tighten it up one more notch, it's too tight. So away it went to my kid. He loves it.
I'm still waiting for an incoming G7700-1. I'm hoping that the G7700-1 is more snug and not as loose on my wrist as the GWM500A-1 was.


----------



## Jasabor

G-5500 coming in! Love that classic design.


----------



## Phreddo

So, I feel that I have literally gone off the deep end. 

G-Shocks have taken over my life, and I feel the time has come for an intervention.

I need to either take a break or simply stop buying the damned things.

It's not just about the money. One mechanical watch would cover everything I own. It's more about the time and energy I've committed to this hobby. 

A little background, I have been trying to stay off Facebook, so WUS has become my substitute. The collection of watches I have since acquired is the physical representation of the amount of time I waste on social media.

If Facebook is the heroin, WUS is the methadone  I'll still be happy to participate and see and be seen, but I need to calm down and refocus my energies to something more productive.

Step 1. Get off eBay.

Step 2. Enjoy what I have.

Step 3. Work on getting the kind of job worthy of such a fine collection as I have built. 

Of course, that being said, I can't just simply quit cold turkey.

Gotta go out on a high note.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Fergfour

I'm sure a lot of us have felt the same way at one point or another. It's easy getting caught up in the whole thing and good to take a step back to reevaluate. I've been trying to do more offline things, exercise, reading, etc, anything to limit social media/internet. As far as buying watch stuff, at this point for me it's more about small improvements to what I already have, a replacement bezel or strap for example. I've cut back drastically on scouring the listings. Chances are you'll still be able to find what you want after waiting a month or two, or more, and you might not even want it by then anyway.



Phreddo said:


> So, I feel that I have literally gone off the deep end.
> 
> G-Shocks have taken over my life, and I feel the time has come for an intervention.
> 
> I need to either take a break or simply stop buying the damned things.
> 
> It's not just about the money. One mechanical watch would cover everything I own. It's more about the time and energy I've committed to this hobby.
> 
> A little background, I have been trying to stay off Facebook, so WUS has become my substitute. The collection of watches I have since acquired is the physical representation of the amount of time I waste on social media.
> 
> If Facebook is the heroin, WUS is the methadone  I'll still be happy to participate and see and be seen, but I need to calm down and refocus my energies to something more productive.
> 
> Step 1. Get off eBay.
> 
> Step 2. Enjoy what I have.
> 
> Step 3. Work on getting the kind of job worthy of such a fine collection as I have built.
> 
> Of course, that being said, I can't just simply quit cold turkey.
> 
> Gotta go out on a high note.
> 
> Stay tuned.


----------



## Prdrers

Steelerswit said:


> Thanks, i threw $55 on it at 6AM and went to bed. Figured I would be sniped, and if I did no biggie. Lo and behold it was a great wake up.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


I've been wanting one of them for a long while, but something else has always taken its place. Finally pulled the trigger today. Should be here tomorrow. Paid the extra $4 for one day shipping 👍😎.

Watch Arrived today. I like it, but that resin needs to soften up a bit. 









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

All this talk of Protreks, and I just ordered yet another ABC g-shock! :-d

GWN-1000NV-2AJF - "Master in Navy Blue" Gulfmaster (will match my NV D1000 Frog!)

pic courtesy of Amazon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> All this talk of Protreks, and I just ordered yet another ABC g-shock! :-d
> 
> GWN-1000NV-2AJF - "Master in Navy Blue" Gulfmaster (will match my NV D1000 Frog!)
> 
> pic courtesy of Amazon


Awesome T4P! Was eying this one as well ( kinda full Navy assembly) but abandoned the idea coz got simply too many G's - Beautiful choice. Enjoy


----------



## GTR83

I've been missing an all-digital, all-metal (well, not really due to the resin case) ProTrek ever since I let go of my PRG-250T, so I got this PRW-3100T. Pic courtesy of an online shop.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome T4P! Was eying this one as well ( kinda full Navy assembly) *but abandoned the idea coz got simply too many G's* - Beautiful choice. Enjoy


Thanks DSD!!

I'm still trying to wrap my head around why you decided against getting one.... You say you did so because you "..got simply too many G's"... :-s

*This does not compute. "Too many G's".... What does this mean?* :-s

Lessee.... You are a member (and a fine one) of f17. Members of f17 buy Gs. We live by the motto "Two is better than one, three is better than two, etc.", or "the best G is the next G," or "the one who dies with the most Gs wins", etc. ;-) Some of us have tattoos of Kikuo Ibe. We have vowed to name our first-born son, Kikuo... We pledge allegiance to g-shocks every day. ;-):-d

And you're saying you have TOO MANY.... Hmmmmmm.........that's a head scratcher. :-s:-s:think: It can't mean more than you need, cause that's not possible. It can't mean more than you WANT, cause that is completely illogical. Maybe, too many to WEAR at once??? Or, too many to store in one room??? Or, too many to change the DST settings on?? :think::think:

Well, I dunno. I give up. But rather than try to figure this out or understand the mythical "TOO MANY G's" you speak of (which, from what I've heard around here, is about as easy to UNDERSTAND and ACCEPT as it is to see and understand BIGFOOT, or SASQUATCH) -- I will just enjoy my incoming Gulfmaster, and hope that you enjoy your next 5-10 D1000 Frogs! :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## hoss

Just got this beauty in today. I love the 3 time zones on the lcd display. Also love the red and green flashing lights below the time display when the hourly time signal and alarms beep.


----------



## ricardomfs

Dw-6900HM came in today, bought this as donor to put my old dw-6900 back to full life! 
Put the light button on the dw-6900, bezel and combi strap from my other dw-6630, and dressed the dw-6630 with the HM clothes! Iand I always wanted a dw-6900 the first ones, but with the Fox fire on it, for me it looks completely different... 
And also removed the little spring, that makes the watch bipping


----------



## GaryK30

Prdrers said:


> I've been wanting one of them for a long while, but something else has always taken its place. Finally pulled the trigger today. Should be here tomorrow. Paid the extra $4 for one day shipping .
> 
> Watch Arrived today. I like it, but that resin needs to soften up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


The GW-9110 is supposed to have a softer strap than the GW-9100. Not sure if the G-9100 also has the stiff strap. If so, maybe it could be swapped for the GW-9110 strap, which is very similar to the one used on the GW-9200 Riseman.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

I know I know this was a lame excuse T4P You got me.

NOS 








... and big congrats fcasoli. Spot on. Arrival last week in June or early July


----------



## Phreddo

The end of the road draws near, one more after this.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

That's what I always tell myself. Just one more. Get off the bay while you still can.



Phreddo said:


> The end of the road draws near, one more after this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I know I know this was a lame excuse T4P You got me.
> 
> NOS
> 
> ... and big congrats fcasoli. Spot on. Arrival last week in June or early July


Wow, congrats DSD!! In my mind, the GPW-1000 was not even a possibility because I thought you had already indicated that you were passing over the 1000 in favor of the 2000. :think:

Anyhow, you picked up a nice looking one! I have had a number of the 1000s, but never had the orange one. (though I did buy the strap separately) I think you're gonna like it!! :-!


----------



## Prdrers

GaryK30 said:


> The GW-9110 is supposed to have a softer strap than the GW-9100. Not sure if the G-9100 also has the stiff strap. If so, maybe it could be swapped for the GW-9110 strap, which is very similar to the one used on the GW-9200 Riseman.


I'll check that out, thanks. 👍 It's pretty stiff (that's what she said).

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Wow, congrats DSD!! In my mind, the GPW-1000 was not even a possibility because I thought you had already indicated that you were passing over the 1000 in favor of the 2000. :think:
> 
> Anyhow, you picked up a nice looking one! I have had a number of the 1000s, but never had the orange one. (though I did buy the strap separately) I think you're gonna like it!! :-!


 T4P a rare impulse buy. Difficult to anticipate indeed and yes you're absolutely right - I said no old GPW 1000 for sure as I'm actually done with chasing and buying older G Shock models since quite some time. Let's see - hopefully I will be 100% happy. Gotta say getting it NOS/ unworn and in impeccable condition tipped the balance. Looking forward to it and with the upcoming green / orange 2000 Gravitymaster it will be a great match  Thanks for you kind words


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Prdrers said:


> I'll check that out, thanks. It's pretty stiff (that's what she said).


Not just stiff. The GW9110 has 2 holes, whereas the G9100 has only 1 hole in a row. ;-)


----------



## GaryK30

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Not just stiff. The GW9110 has 2 holes, whereas the G9100 has only 1 hole in a row. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12061362
> View attachment 12061370


Looks like the GW-9110 strap has fewer "waves" near the watch case. I've noticed that this strap is much more flexible where it meets the case than most of my other G straps.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

GaryK30 said:


> Looks like the GW-9110 strap has fewer "waves" near the watch case. I've noticed that this strap is much more flexible where it meets the case than most of my other G straps.


Yup, only 1 "wave" for the 9110 on each side, whereas the 9100 has 2. I specifically remember the band differences, because I remember reading a post from forum member Kung-Fusion mentioning he modded an older Gulfman (I believe it was a GW9100) with the 9200's band.


----------



## GaryK30

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Yup, only 1 "wave" for the 9110 on each side, whereas the 9100 has 2. I specifically remember the band differences, because I remember reading a post from forum member Kung-Fusion mentioning he modded an older Gulfman (I believe it was a GW9100) with the 9200's band.


At PacParts the GW-9110-1 strap is $44, but the one for the GW-9200-1 is only $15. The latter would be a more economical choice for the G-9100, if it fits.


----------



## Phreddo

Fergfour said:


> That's what I always tell myself. Just one more. Get off the bay while you still can.


This was a pre-existing purchase at that time.

As will be the next and final one. Final, that is, if I decide to keep it.

I prefer to post after I have the purchase in hand, just to make sure.


----------



## jbarbourtrim

I know it's a rangeman. I know it's in there and I also know that SHE WON'T LET ME OPEN IT! "Its for our anniversary. You can wait a week" I don't think she knows me to well.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiggyseb

I just click the buy it now button on eBay for a johnny cupcake been looking for one for a long time pull the trigger cuz the model seem to get more hard to get close to retail can't wait to get it a great looking watch perfect for the summer 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

She's a mounara to let you have a Rangeman.


----------



## jbarbourtrim

hoss said:


> She's a mounara to let you have a Rangeman.


Lol I assume you aren't using the formal Greek meaning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

Of course


Sent from my Z958 using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:-d:-d:-!:-!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

GaryK30 said:


> At PacParts the GW-9110-1 strap is $44, but the one for the GW-9200-1 is only $15. The latter would be a more economical choice for the G-9100, if it fits.


The GW9200's band does not have the nice G emblem on the buckle like the GW9110. Not sure if that's the only difference. Since you have the GW9110, can you tell if the buckle and prongs are made of Titanium?


----------



## GaryK30

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> The GW9200's band does not have the nice G emblem on the buckle like the GW9110. Not sure if that's the only difference. Since you have the GW9110, can you tell if the buckle and prongs are made of Titanium?
> 
> View attachment 12072938
> 
> 
> View attachment 12072954


I've read that it is titanium, and it looks like it might be, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

GaryK30 said:


> I've read that it is titanium, and it looks like it might be, but I'm not sure.


That also explains the huge price difference.


----------



## GaryK30

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> That also explains the huge price difference.


I noticed that the buckle on my GW-9110-1 is not attracted to a magnet, while the buckles on my GW-M850-1 and modded G-7900 are attracted to a magnet. This means the GW-9110-1 buckle is either titanium or non-magnetic stainless sreel.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

GaryK30 said:


> I noticed that the buckle on my GW-9110-1 is not attracted to a magnet, while the buckles on my GW-M850-1 and modded G-7900 are attracted to a magnet. This means the GW-9110-1 buckle is either titanium or non-magnetic stainless steel.


Two tests for Titanium. Grind test: when rub against a grinding wheel it will give off white sparks. Heat test: when heat with a blow torch to 440 Celcius, it will turn deep blue. But obviously, both tests are sort of destructive. :-d


----------



## GaryK30

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Two tests for Titanium. Grind test: when rub against a grinding wheel it will give off white sparks. Heat test: when heat with a blow torch to 440 Celcius, it will turn deep blue. But obviously, both tests are sort of destructive. :-d


With the proper equipment the density can be determined to verify if it's titanium or stainless steel. It's necessary to measure the weight and volume very accurately.


----------



## Prdrers

I don't know about the GW model, but my regular Gulfman definitely has a titanium buckle. You can tell by looking at it and comparing it to normal SS. In the official Casio description, it says all pieces of external metal, as well as the button tubes, are titanium alloy.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

Prdrers said:


> I don't know about the GW model, but my regular Gulfman definitely has a titanium buckle. You can tell by looking at it and comparing it to normal SS. In the official Casio description, it says all pieces of external metal, as well as the button tubes, are titanium alloy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


What do the button tubes look like? Please show me.


----------



## Prdrers

hoss said:


> What do the button tubes look like? Please show me.


They're internal. You would have to remove the buttons to see them. I assume they were talking about the metal rods that push on the module.

Here's the exact text from Casio:

"All external metal parts, including screws, back cover, buckle, and even button shafts are made of titanium alloy for total protection, even in seawater environments."

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

This one just came in. Now to resize the bracelet.


----------



## VIA4321

Just treated myself to this after selling a few older Gs on the bay, one going this week hopefully (GW-5600bcj), wanted to update to a solar atomic that receives a signal here in the UK and it had to have a combi-bracelet again. Here's hoping it makes its way to me safely and quickly!










GW-M5610BC-1JF

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Prdrers said:


> They're internal. You would have to remove the buttons to see them. I assume they were talking about the metal rods that push on the module.
> 
> Here's the exact text from Casio:
> 
> "All external metal parts, including screws, back cover, buckle, and even button shafts are made of titanium alloy for total protection, even in seawater environments."
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


On the Casio Japan site for the GW-9110-1 it says *this*, but nothing specifically about the buckle (translated from Japanese). I'm still pretty sure the buckle is titanium, and the statement implies this.

* Assuming use in environments such as shipboards and the Gulf Coast, metal parts that touch the outside air adopt a titanium material that is excellent in rust prevention. We also adopted titanium for screws to hold bands and forged backs.
*
GW-9110-1JF | MASTER OF Gã€€æµ·ã�®å¼·è€&#8230;ã€‚ | G-SHOCK | æ™‚è¨ˆ | CASIO


----------



## fcasoli

Coming soon, end of next week or bit later

See TicTacarea.com for best price, not my source, but similar price


----------



## Teppka

GTR83 said:


> This one just came in. Now to resize the bracelet.


Congrats! Are you happy with size? Might look really small after frog.


----------



## Teppka

Tracking says it should be in Istanbul next week.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Arrived today. GWN-1000NV-2AJF - more pics in a new thread.


----------



## Fergfour

It looks perfect size wise to me, very proportional. The digits rule. I'm thinking it probably feels quite substantial due to all the metal. This one, or a very similar variant of it is getting pushed to the top of the wish list. Just have to put off any other planned purchases, save up, and hope to find a good deal.



Teppka said:


> Congrats! Are you happy with size? Might look really small after frog.


----------



## Teppka

Fergfour said:


> It looks perfect size wise to me, very proportional. The digits rule. I'm thinking it probably feels quite substantial due to all the metal. This one, or a very similar variant of it is getting pushed to the top of the wish list. Just have to put off any other planned purchases, save up, and hope to find a good deal.


I am happy with it too. Grate watch and my first all digital one.


----------



## hoss

What do you guys think? Is this too much for a "used" GW9400-1 Rangeman with scratches on the stainless steel back bezel? It's reached $160 + $11.03 economy shipping with 32 bids.

Casio G-Shock Rangeman Solar GW-9400-1CR | eBay

That's a total of $171.03 with the shipping charges. I just purchased another 2nd brand new black GW9400-1 Rangeman with a positive LCD for $171.46 with an 12% additional discount and free shipping. I don't understand why anybody would want to pay $171.03 for a used Rangeman with a scratched up back stainless steel bezel when they can buy a brand new one for the same price?


----------



## Phreddo

I technically had this in hand for a while, but I finally got the backordered bezel, so now I can claim ownership of a DW-5600B.

By the way, this is not my final purchase 










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

Teppka said:


> Congrats! Are you happy with size? Might look really small after frog.


Yes, I like the size. The watch is both "dressy" and "techy" in my opinion.


----------



## GTR83

Fergfour said:


> It looks perfect size wise to me, very proportional. The digits rule. I'm thinking it probably feels quite substantial due to all the metal. This one, or a very similar variant of it is getting pushed to the top of the wish list. Just have to put off any other planned purchases, save up, and hope to find a good deal.


Trust me, it doesn't feel substantial at all, it sort of sinks on the wrist. One of the reasons I like ProTreks is that their design language is more mature, especially the titanium band versions, and with this conservative size compared to most Casios, the 3100T has a surprising elegance to it.


----------



## GaryK30

My GLX-5600-1 finally arrived from Japan. It's my first square.

My first impressions are that I like the looks (especially the colors on the display and the corrugated, metallic surround), the display is very crisp with a lot of contrast (much more so than shown in my photo), the beeper volume is very low, and it's very small and light. The shiny black resin doesn't look bad, but I think it will look better when I put it on the matte navy resin (Rocat mod) at some point.

The moon and tide features work like those on my G-7900, with direct input of the longitude and lunitidal interval, and a 4-step moon graphic.

It looks like a keeper.


----------



## Fergfour

Just won the bid on this MRG 210t this morning, likely my only G purchase for June. (Trying to cut back)



















I've always liked the older MRG's, especially the square titanium ones. One, I love squares, two, titanium is a bit lighter and easy wearing than SS. Almost all the ones I've seen though have short bracelets, around 16cm or so, whereas this one is supposedly 19cm, more than big enough for my wrist. I'm hoping I'll be able to use an extra link or 2 from this one if I ever end up getting an MRG110t that might have a short bracelet. If anyone happens to have both I'd appreciate if you could verify that my assumption on the bracelet compatibility is correct


----------



## Jasabor

Poor me. Just ordered this one....


----------



## Time4Playnow

Just as DSD said that his recent order of the orange GPW-1000 was kind of an impulse buy, so is this one.... ;-)

There's been a lot of talk in the forum about the "Rescue Red" series lately, and when I looked this one up (shouldn't have), I couldn't say no!! :-d I figured it would be a good "3rd wheel" to my other two GPWs, as one is grey and one is Navy.

YOLO!!!! :-!:-d:-d I have not used that before, but figured now was a good time! :-d:-d:-d

Just so you all know, after this one arrives I'll probably be taking a hiatus from the forum for awhile. The more I'm here the more I shop. ;-)

Pic from Amazon:


----------



## ZJAZZ

Amazing T4P! This one is a winner! Wear it in good health my friend! Also one great thing about this particular color scheme is that you can have another black band for it, and that will transfer it to another color watch without buying 2nd! Black band or bracelet will work fantastic as alternative.

Now, I have a proposition. Don't take hiatus from forum! Let's do it this way- I'll buy your GPW RAF and you will buy more watches and stay here?  How's that sounds?    I need another GPW1000 anyway before I start with new GPW2000 models. I just love that dial!!! 



Time4Playnow said:


> Just as DSD said that his recent order of the orange GPW-1000 was kind of an impulse buy, so is this one.... ;-)
> 
> There's been a lot of talk in the forum about the "Rescue Red" series lately, and when I looked this one up (shouldn't have), I couldn't say no!! :-d I figured it would be a good "3rd wheel" to my other two GPWs, as one is grey and one is Navy.
> 
> YOLO!!!! :-!:-d:-d I have not used that before, but figured now was a good time! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Just so you all know, after this one arrives I'll probably be taking a hiatus from the forum for awhile. The more I'm here the more I shop. ;-)
> 
> Pic from Amazon:


----------



## Time4Playnow

ZJAZZ said:


> Amazing T4P! This one is a winner! Wear it in good health my friend! Also one great thing about this particular color scheme is that you can have another black band for it, and that will transfer it to another color watch without buying 2nd! Black band or bracelet will work fantastic as alternative.
> 
> Now, I have a proposition. Don't take hiatus from forum! Let's do it this way- I'll buy your GPW RAF and you will buy more watches and stay here?  How's that sounds?    I need another GPW1000 anyway before I start with new GPW2000 models. I just love that dial!!!


Now, hole, hooollllleeeeeee, HOOOOOLLLLLLDDDDDDDD the phone there, ZJAZZ! :-d I don't think I am a huge fan of your proposition - especially if it involves selling my GPW-1000RAF! :rodekaart:-x:-d:-d:-d

Wait, let me think it over..... Okay, thought it over. No thanks! :-d (sorry)


----------



## WES51

hoss said:


> What do you guys think? Is this too much for a "used" GW9400-1 Rangeman with scratches on the stainless steel back bezel? It's reached $160 + $11.03 economy shipping with 32 bids.
> 
> Casio G-Shock Rangeman Solar GW-9400-1CR | eBay
> 
> That's a total of $171.03 with the shipping charges. I just purchased another 2nd brand new black GW9400-1 Rangeman with a positive LCD for $171.46 with an 12% additional discount and free shipping. I don't understand why anybody would want to pay $171.03 for a used Rangeman with a scratched up back stainless steel bezel when they can buy a brand new one for the same price?


Too much, I agree.

But I find that is how the bidding system works. People get attached to their item-bids, want to win and then things go out of hand.

The auction you shared with us is just a perfect example of that.


----------



## Bassist

Just landed a GWX-8900B-7ER, purchased from a private seller who never wore it , warranty card is dated 2013.turned up completely dead but after 6 hrs in the sun it's now on medium.
Really like the look of this watch with the white on black band.














and one last pic with two others .


----------



## fcasoli

GW-5000HR is coming, next Wednesday I hope to have.


----------



## ZJAZZ

Got a great deal on a GPW1000 Titanium! This will be my last GPW1000, no more    (I think I think). I've got into a lot of watches lately, mostly on the expensive side, so hopefully after this one I will be slowing down. Have more G's than I really need for any occasion, and I'm not collecting- I just like when you have a variety to chose from depending on the day and the mood, and I wear them all.

Here are some pictures off the internet, sure will update when it comes, hopefully by the end of the week    This one reminds me a lot of my Gulfie stealth due to all gray lettering and no colors at all. It has that stealth look to it, and love the all white markers- the visibility is outstanding same as on the green Mudmaster, and I absolutely love that dial color and it's depth! The best dial in my opinion out of all ana or ana/digi G's Masters series.


----------



## Time4Playnow

ZJAZZ said:


> Got a great deal on a GPW1000 Titanium! This will be my last GPW1000, no more    (I think I think). I've got into a lot of watches lately, mostly on the expensive side, so hopefully after this one I will be slowing down. Have more G's than I really need for any occasion, and I'm not collecting- I just like when you have a variety to chose from depending on the day and the mood, and I wear them all.
> 
> Here are some pictures off the internet, sure will update when it comes, hopefully by the end of the week    This one reminds me a lot of my Gulfie stealth due to all gray lettering and no colors at all. It has that stealth look to it, and love the all white markers- the visibility is outstanding same as on the green Mudmaster, and I absolutely love that dial color and it's depth! The best dial in my opinion out of all ana or ana/digi G's Masters series.
> 
> View attachment 12111546


Congrats, very nice choice!! Gs can be very colorful, but sometimes it's nice to have a basic black color scheme. This one looks sharp, hope you post a lot of pics upon its arrival! :-!


----------



## ZJAZZ

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats, very nice choice!! Gs can be very colorful, but sometimes it's nice to have a basic black color scheme. This one looks sharp, hope you post a lot of pics upon its arrival! :-!


Thanks T4P! I'm going with a lot of colors lately, primarily GB, and needed some balance. This all black will do it I think    Of course I will put some shots when I get it!


----------



## Certified G

GWN1000GB-1A Black & Gold....Can't wait!!!


----------



## hoss

I ordered my 2nd GW9400-1 Black Rangeman with the positive LCD display during the weekend, but it hasn't shipped out yet. I bought the 2nd Rangeman to have as a back up.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Excellent catch T4P & ZJAZZ  Well done gents. Enjoy the beauties


----------



## Gruf666

I have a Mudmaster on the way, but she takes her time to come over. Her dresses are here already, three Zulus ordered from cheapnatostraps.


----------



## Jasabor

Received the G-5500 today. It is even better then i expected. Great condition and with the box. Like!


----------



## M-Shock

Possibly my only purchase for 2017, I have a GPW-2000 inbound! I'll keep the colour secret until it arrives.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

M-Shock said:


> Possibly my only purchase for 2017, I have a GPW-2000 inbound! I'll keep the colour secret until it arrives.


G
R
E
E
N

Orange


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

The purchase of 2017.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Arrival today, Rescue Red GPW-1000RD-4AJF.


----------



## NathanSr

Have this one inbound










Plus a black strap and also a set of replacement resin (DC strap and bezel).


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Arrival today, Rescue Red GPW-1000RD-4AJF.


That was quick! Looks sooo awesome. Huge congrats T4P - enjoy


----------



## ZJAZZ

What a beautiful watch!!! Enjoy it T4P!



Time4Playnow said:


> Arrival today, Rescue Red GPW-1000RD-4AJF.


----------



## James142

Figured I'd grab one of these to go with its positive brother b-)


----------



## James142

Aaaaaaand it's here.

I like it!


----------



## ocddave

Adding the GWX-5600C-7JF and GW-5000-1JF to the stable, three squares now (including the KING), that's enough squares...I promise 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devil13

Rangeman GW9400BJ-1JF on the way...


----------



## Phreddo

UPDATE

I have since discovered that this is a "sample" watch.

If this is to be my last watch, I want it to be the genuine article. This watch could be perfectly fine and identical in every way. However, knowing that it is a sample, built to who knows what standards, I decided after much deliberation, and with much regret, to return the watch for a refund.

So now I am left hanging without a final purchase.

What to do, what to do...

As promised, what I call my final purchase, and I decided to go big before going home.

I've had this since last week, but I decided I needed to wait until Friday for WUS reasons.

I've decided to take another swing at a Frogman.

I once had a GWF-1000, but I couldn't stand the fit. It was too big, and I couldn't get a proper wear. It was either a little tight or WAY too loose and floppy.
































So this time I decided to see a GF-82XX variant in person.

For this, eBay led me to go with the GF-8230 Rising Red. Price was close with that or the other option, the GF-8250CF Camouflage. The real decider was the keeper, I prefer the resin keeper over the metal on the CF.

































From a comparison standpoint, the GF-8230 is just right. I think the fact that it has a traditional bezel rather than the 2-piece shell of the GWF-1000 makes the difference. The fit is right, and the 4th hole is perfect for my wrist. It's large without being obnoxious like the GWF-1000. I thought I wouldn't like the standard buttons compared to the "triggers" of the GWF, but it's a simpler construction overall, which i consider a plus.

Functionally, this module is the same as the GF-1000, ie moon, tide, dive timer, no radio.

Pricewise, it's reasonable but pricey. It's very wearable, and I like that. I'm naturally afraid of marking it up, but it's used, so there are already a couple minor flaws. I like it because i don't feel I have to force myself to like it. I think this is closer to what I wanted the GWF-1000 to be.

If anyone every wonders the difference between the GWF-1000 and the GF-8230/8250, I'd say if you don't like one, try the other.

So this is it, this is where I am going to try and get off the "buy and try" train.

Maybe I'll buy one down the road, but I'd like to make some room before jumping back in.

And if I do, it will be at a much more deliberate pace.


----------



## randb

DW6900BB1 should be here next week and will go directly onto combi bracelet. Sellers pic.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualo

randb said:


> DW6900BB1 should be here next week and will go directly onto combi bracelet. Sellers pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I bet that's a really good combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321

Yeh, a knock on the door, a mere 7 days after placing the order through eBay I am the proud owner of a GW-M5610BC-1JF.









Five minutes later and the correct time zone is set and bracelet adjusted to suit.









Love it, if it sees as much wrist time as my old GW5600BCJ this is likely to be my favourite watch. With multi-band 6 instead of the older model's multi-band 5 that didn't sync in the UK I will have no excuse to be late!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevens_Airplane

randb said:


> DW6900BB1 should be here next week and will go directly onto combi bracelet. Sellers pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Good choice! This model is very cool and pure black.


----------



## VIA4321

memstar said:


> Good choice! This model is very cool and pure black.


Much improved negative display over the 6900MS that I have, it is the one watch I agree with on negative displays being hard to see.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83

Phreddo said:


> As promised, what I call my final purchase, and I decided to go big before going home.
> 
> I've had this since last week, but I decided I needed to wait until Friday for WUS reasons.
> 
> I've decided to take another swing at a Frogman.
> 
> I once had a GWF-1000, but I couldn't stand the fit. It was too big, and I couldn't get a proper wear. It was either a little tight or WAY too loose and floppy.
> 
> So this time I decided to see a GF-82XX variant in person.
> 
> For this, eBay led me to go with the GF-8230 Rising Red. Price was close with that or the other option, the GF-8250CF Camouflage. The real decider was the keeper, I prefer the resin keeper over the metal on the CF.
> 
> From a comparison standpoint, the GF-8230 is just right. I think the fact that it has a traditional bezel rather than the 2-piece shell of the GWF-1000 makes the difference. The fit is right, and the 4th hole is perfect for my wrist. It's large without being obnoxious like the GWF-1000. I thought I wouldn't like the standard buttons compared to the "triggers" of the GWF, but it's a simpler construction overall, which i consider a plus.
> 
> Functionally, this module is the same as the GF-1000, ie moon, tide, dive timer, no radio.
> 
> Pricewise, it's reasonable but pricey. It's very wearable, and I like that. I'm naturally afraid of marking it up, but it's used, so there are already a couple minor flaws. I like it because i don't feel I have to force myself to like it. I think this is closer to what I wanted the GWF-1000 to be.
> 
> If anyone every wonders the difference between the GWF-1000 and the GF-8230/8250, I'd say if you don't like one, try the other.
> 
> So this is it, this is where I am going to try and get off the "buy and try" train.
> 
> Maybe I'll buy one down the road, but I'd like to make some room before jumping back in.
> 
> And if I do, it will be at a much more deliberate pace.


That's a nice little story there Phreddo, and I agree, I used to own a pair of GWF-1000s, but let them go due to their fit. I like the fit on the 82xx and the new D1000 Frogs better. Like you, I'm also at the 4th hole with those two (3rd hole on a GW-200). 5th hole is too loose while the 4th hole is just a bit too tight on the GWF-1000s. I see that your "closing piece" is a very good one and in the great red color as well! Wear it in good health! I hope you don't stay off the grid for too long :-d


----------



## AirWatch

*"Like working in a goldmine"
*


----------



## Fergfour

I'm considering this one a Father's Day gift to myself. A somewhat polarizing G appearance-wise, the G8000:







It was listed as a G8000 2VER, not sure if it's any different from a G8000 2V as listed on mygshock. I was on the fence a little about this series until I got the black G8000-1 a few weeks back and I totally loved it in person. In fact I've been dying to wear it more but I'm sticking to the '30 for 30' challenge that's going on currently  There are several other models in the G8000 line but a lot are negative display which looks a little weak to me. There are a few positive display models though that I'm on the lookout for, this blue was one of them. For under 50 bucks I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Just arrived!! I TOTALLY 'blame' ZJAZZ for making me get this one!! :-d:-d Maybe it was the blue lume that put it over the top? Or was it the great price? Or the lightweight titanium construction?? Regardless, could not let this one get away! :-!

After today G-ents, I'll be taking a little vacation from the forum. How long? Don't know. Tickets open-ended. ;-) I'll be back once my credit cards recover and I've found some shreds of willpower again. ;-):-d


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> Just arrived!! I TOTALLY 'blame' ZJAZZ for making me get this one!! :-d:-d Maybe it was the blue lume that put it over the top? Or was it the great price? Or the lightweight titanium construction?? Regardless, could not let this one get away! :-!
> 
> After today G-ents, I'll be taking a little vacation from the forum. How long? Don't know. Tickets open-ended. ;-) I'll be back once my credit cards recover and I've found some shreds of willpower again. ;-):-d


Classy and most of all Titanium yeeeaaaaaah congrats man.Take ur time


----------



## ZJAZZ

Ohhh woooww!!!Amazing catch T4P!!!! Wear in good health my friend! So glad to hear that I was guilty of this T! Now you have a GPW1000 complete coolest collection, and yeah that lume
isn't it really amazing??? And those green dots on it as well? That was one of the first things that I unexpectedly was completely amazed by, along with the less weight due T and of course who can resist that black back cover!!!

Now, interestingly the T versions city ring is actually titanium as well, and when the bright light hits it from above there is a polished outer edge on it, like a polished grey chrome ring, similar to stealth Gulfie (remember we were talking about that polished edge). I wonder if non T models with black city ring have that polished edge too, or is it only on T version? Would be amazing to see if your RAF or Blue have that as well.

Sad to hear you are going to take a vacation from the forum but I hope you still come once in a while, and return once you open a new credit cards    Joke aside come back soon because we need your knowledge here on G's!!!!!!!



Time4Playnow said:


> Just arrived!! I TOTALLY 'blame' ZJAZZ for making me get this one!! :-d:-d Maybe it was the blue lume that put it over the top? Or was it the great price? Or the lightweight titanium construction?? Regardless, could not let this one get away! :-!
> 
> After today G-ents, I'll be taking a little vacation from the forum. How long? Don't know. Tickets open-ended. ;-) I'll be back once my credit cards recover and I've found some shreds of willpower again. ;-):-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

ZJAZZ said:


> Ohhh woooww!!!Amazing catch T4P!!!! Wear in good health my friend! So glad to hear that I was guilty of this T! Now you have a GPW1000 complete coolest collection, and yeah that lume
> isn't it really amazing??? And those green dots on it as well? That was one of the first things that I unexpectedly was completely amazed by, along with the less weight due T and of course who can resist that black back cover!!!
> 
> Now, interestingly the T versions city ring is actually titanium as well, and when the bright light hits it from above there is a polished outer edge on it, like a polished grey chrome ring, similar to stealth Gulfie (remember we were talking about that polished edge). I wonder if non T models with black city ring have that polished edge too, or is it only on T version? Would be amazing to see if your RAF or Blue have that as well.
> 
> Sad to hear you are going to take a vacation from the forum but I hope you still come once in a while, and return once you open a new credit cards    Joke aside come back soon because we need your knowledge here on G's!!!!!!!


Thanks!! Yeah that lume is sooooo different from any other GPW, IMO they should have done something like that on the RAF - but didn't. But that blue lume is very very cool!

You don't miss a single detail, do you??! :-d I never noticed that polished outer edge on the city code ring. Turns out after inspecting all my other GPWs, they ALL have it - even the 1000RD! I think it's just a way for the watch to reflect a tiny bit of light from it and provide that little added 'bling' to show it's a premium G.

Thanks again for unknowingly pushing me into this "T" GPW! :-!:-d:-d That absolute white and black combo is just very hard to beat!!


----------



## WES51

@Timeplaynow: great catch! That GPW1000T is simply awesome. I can't stop drooing over it. Which makes me think I may need to take a vacation too.


----------



## WES51

^^^^^^ Please note that I specifically did NOT ask for any lume shots. NO hi-res detail shots either.


----------



## watchw

I second the lume shots requestb-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

WES51 said:


> ^^^^^^ Please note that I specifically did NOT ask for any lume shots. NO hi-res detail shots either.


Wait - just to clarify Wes, you are not asking for any lume shots like THIS one, right?

Okay, I think I get it. ;-)

And I know you are not asking for hi-res detailed shots either. Nevertheless, I might allow myself to postpone my vacation for a few hours tomorrow morning while I take a few shots similar to what you are NOT asking for.... :-d;-) If I do this, I'll post them in the main "GPW thread of awesomeness." (so you'll know where NOT to look!)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Wait - just to clarify Wes, you are not asking for any lume shots like THIS one, right?
> 
> Okay, I think I get it. ;-)
> 
> And I know you are not asking for hi-res detailed shots either. Nevertheless, I might allow myself to postpone my vacation for a few hours tomorrow morning while I take a few shots similar to what you are NOT asking for.... :-d;-) If I do this, I'll post them in the main "GPW thread of awesomeness." (so you'll know where NOT to look!)


Wonderful T4P. Fine Titanium catch all the way - it's like a GPW 1000 revival on F17 recently - I will be getting the orange one sometimes this week. Hopefully I will be as much excited as you're. Tiny little doubts at the moment as I have been primarily pursuing newer G's . But let's have the thing first  Huge congrats once again. Admire your dedication. Well done  Enjoy


----------



## ZJAZZ

What a beauty!!! Ohh woooowwww now I want that Titanium GPW just for that lume!!! o|o|o|o|o|o|o|

Ohhh wait no I already have it!!!!!      :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

Thanks T4P!!!!!!!!! Those green dots on the blue lume markers is something amazing!!!! I thought they were round when first saw it on my T but your great zoom photography shows they are somewhat rectangular.



Time4Playnow said:


> Wait - just to clarify Wes, you are not asking for any lume shots like THIS one, right?
> 
> Okay, I think I get it. ;-)
> 
> And I know you are not asking for hi-res detailed shots either. Nevertheless, I might allow myself to postpone my vacation for a few hours tomorrow morning while I take a few shots similar to what you are NOT asking for.... :-d;-) If I do this, I'll post them in the main "GPW thread of awesomeness." (so you'll know where NOT to look!)


----------



## ZJAZZ

I'm sure you will love your GPW1000!!!!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wonderful T4P. Fine Titanium catch all the way - it's like a GPW 1000 revival on F17 recently - I will be getting the orange one sometimes this week. Hopefully I will be as much excited as you're. Tiny little doubts at the moment as I have been primarily pursuing newer G's . But let's have the thing first  Huge congrats once again. Admire your dedication. Well done  Enjoy


----------



## WES51

Time4Playnow said:


> Wait - just to clarify Wes, you are not asking for any lume shots like THIS one, right?
> 
> Okay, I think I get it. ;-)


Pure evil! Thanks.

Anyhow, it will be 'easy' to stay strong, since I'm going to have a whole lot of expenses in near future.

So at the moment I can only enjoy the watch from the posted pictures.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Just arrived!! I TOTALLY 'blame' ZJAZZ for making me get this one!! :-d:-d Maybe it was the blue lume that put it over the top? Or was it the great price? Or the lightweight titanium construction?? Regardless, could not let this one get away! :-!
> 
> After today G-ents, I'll be taking a little vacation from the forum. How long? Don't know. Tickets open-ended. ;-) I'll be back once my credit cards recover and I've found some shreds of willpower again. ;-):-d


Very nice, T4PN. Maybe sometime you can post some pics of your entire GPW-1000 family.


----------



## TAner

Got my today totally unexpected and I am flashed








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TAner said:


> Got my today totally unexpected and I am flashed
> View attachment 12176202
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Great catch. Big congrats. Enjoy


----------



## Fergfour

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! I got the dreaded "sorry we missed you" slip from the local po. Hate that. If I'm lucky I can try at the post office tonight, otherwise I have to sign the slip and hope he brings it tomorrow. My carriers sometimes don't though. They sometimes take my signed slip and try the next day. Or they forget all about it. So close.....



Fergfour said:


> Just won the bid on this MRG 210t this morning, likely my only G purchase for June. (Trying to cut back)
> View attachment 12096762
> View attachment 12096770
> View attachment 12096786
> 
> I've always liked the older MRG's, especially the square titanium ones. One, I love squares, two, titanium is a bit lighter and easy wearing than SS. Almost all the ones I've seen though have short bracelets, around 16cm or so, whereas this one is supposedly 19cm, more than big enough for my wrist. I'm hoping I'll be able to use an extra link or 2 from this one if I ever end up getting an MRG110t that might have a short bracelet. If anyone happens to have both I'd appreciate if you could verify that my assumption on the bracelet compatibility is correct


----------



## ocddave

Hey its better than waiting on a package that never arrives overseas, I still haven't got my GD-350-1JF, I assume someone is wearing my Under Armour polo and enjoying my watch somewhere between the Atlanta GA USPS sorting facility and Thailand.



Fergfour said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! I got the dreaded "sorry we missed you" slip from the local po. Hate that. If I'm lucky I can try at the post office tonight, otherwise I have to sign the slip and hope he brings it tomorrow. My carriers sometimes don't though. They sometimes take my signed slip and try the next day. Or they forget all about it. So close.....


----------



## hoss

I just got this in today. I now have two (2) Rangeman GW9400-1 G-Shocks in my collection that I wear. The watch came with the battery level on Medium, so I'm wearing it to fully charge it. The Rangeman is my favorite G-Shock watch right now. I like it even more than my (5) five GWN1000 Gulfmaster G-Shocks that I also own. My Rangeman gets a lot of wrist time while all of my Gulfmasters sit on the shelf or inside their G-Shock tins.


----------



## Hein W

Today, I received this beauty. Happy with it!


----------



## TAner

Thank you Seadeweller


----------



## hoss

Hein W said:


> Today, I received this beauty. Happy with it!
> View attachment 12177458
> View attachment 12177466


What's the detailed model number of your watch? Casio makes the GW9400-3CR which has a much lighter colored light button. I've seen the same olive green Rangeman with two (2) different colored light buttons on it. One with a light grey light button and one with a black light button. Is the light grey light button for the USA market and the black light button for the Asian and European market? The light button on your Rangeman looks black. Is your Rangeman the GW9400-3CR or another model number?


----------



## yankeexpress

hoss said:


> What's the detailed model number of your watch? Casio makes the GW9400-3CR which has a much lighter colored light button. I've seen the same olive green Rangeman with two (2) different colored light buttons on it. One with a light grey light button and one with a black light button. Is the light grey light button for the USA market and the black light button for the Asian and European market? The light button on your Rangeman looks black. Is your Rangeman the GW9400-3CR or another model number?


Not sure of the exact model number, but the grey button came on the JDM versions that also have the Carbon Fiber straps.

My incoming G-Shock is a 2nd GXW56 as I need the movement out of a used one to put inside my mint negative Red 56 bezel to make it into a positive screen watch. I already wrecked the original movement trying to reverse the polarity screen.


----------



## hoss

A lot of sellers on EBay as well as Jomashop are currently selling the olive green Rangeman with the lighter grey light button. Also, the olive green looks like a lighter olive green color. These sellers claim that the model number of the watch is GW9400-3CR while other sellers have the same model number Rangeman, but the watch looks like it has a jet black light button and the olive green bezel looks much darker than the lighter olive green ones with the grey colored light button. I like the darker olive green Rangeman with the black light button better, but I don't know whether Casio changed the resin bezel color to a lighter olive green color and if they also changed the color of the light button to light grey on the GW9400-3CR. I have a hard time figuring this out when I look at the various GW9400-3CR that are selling on EBay and on Jomashop.


----------



## stockae92

would that be just lighting of the photo?



hoss said:


> A lot of sellers on EBay as well as Jomashop are currently selling the olive green Rangeman with the lighter grey light button. Also, the olive green looks like a lighter olive green color. These sellers claim that the model number of the watch is GW9400-3CR while other sellers have the same model number Rangeman, but the watch looks like it has a jet black light button and the olive green bezel looks much darker than the lighter olive green ones with the grey colored light button. I like the darker olive green Rangeman with the black light button better, but I don't know whether Casio changed the resin bezel color to a lighter olive green color and if they also changed the color of the light button to light grey on the GW9400-3CR. I have a hard time figuring this out when I look at the various GW9400-3CR that are selling on EBay and on Jomashop.


----------



## Hein W

stockae92 said:


> would that be just lighting of the photo?


Probably the lightning, model that i bought is the not Japanese version: GW-9400-3ER


----------



## hoss

Hein W said:


> Probably the lightning, model that i bought is the not Japanese version: GW-9400-3ER
> View attachment 12182346


Does yours have the light grey or the jet black light button?


----------



## Hein W

Just black, jet black is that mirror like iPhone 7 color.


----------



## fcasoli

Stop watch, this camera for my wife... 
Better than time counter


----------



## JSM9872

Just ordered a watch, it's been a while since I got something in. I had an itch haha. Found a great price and figured it would be a fun summer watch.










[Internet Pic]

"Don't Panic"
Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CdrShepard

Currently contemplating getting this sexy little thing at the end of the month. And I get 10x points on Rakuten as well! The only thing stopping me is the idea of having to deal with the gang of thugs known as SingPost... why can't Rakuten use FedEx? :[


----------



## Speedsterescu

My GW200MS arrived in Romania, but I am on the beach in Italy. I'll pick it up next week and I'll be back with photos and fresh impressions.









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

GF-8250CM-2ER

So, going to try this again.

The red one went back because I didn't like that little "S" stamped on it.

Got this one in its place, $40 less, in new (better) condition, with all the packaging, tag, manual, and a STAMPED warranty card.

All in all, not too bad.










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Just got a $15 DW-004. Band is shot and tossed away, needed a new battery and OMG it was funny. Looked like 20 years of crud on it. Took it apart and have everything soaking. Took 10 minutes to unstick the bezel from the watch without damaging it and 20 minutes of soaking to get the two pieces to separate. Next is removing a scratch and she should be good to go.

Done

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4453306

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## kubr1ck

Just picked up this Pro Trek PRW-3500SYT with black ion-plated titanium bracelet, blue rotating compass ring and negative display. A very stealthy companion to the standard titanium model, which I also enjoy.


----------



## hoss

I have 2 G7700 G-Shocks and 1 GW9400-3CR Green Rangeman incoming.
That will make a total of 3 G7700 G-Shocks and 3 GW9400 Rangeman G-Shocks.


----------



## Fergfour

Mrg 110 titanium link (might as well be unobtanium considering how scarce these things are) in anticipation of a future purchase lol
Lame I know, but most 'vintage' Mrg's being sold are for 16-17cm wrists for some reason, too small for me. Some theorize that it has to do with the relatively smaller wrist sizes of the typical Japanese watch wearer. Now to find a titanium Mrg...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Arrival imminent  Coming week 









[ Casio official photo ]


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Arrival imminent  Coming week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ Casio official photo ]


Congratulations, I love bicolor display


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Congratulations, I love bicolor display


 Thank you fcasoli


----------



## Stevens_Airplane

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Arrival imminent  Coming week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ Casio official photo ]


Oh boy, awaiting a bunch of stunning pics when this beauty is in your hands. Cant wait to see your shots!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

memstar said:


> Oh boy, awaiting a bunch of stunning pics when this beauty is in your hands. Cant wait to see your shots!


Very kind memstar thanks a lot; appreciate your support  Plenty of ideas It will be a long weekend in Hongkong; perfect timing I guess. Really looking forward to it as well


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Phreddo said:


> GF-8250CM-2ER
> 
> So, going to try this again.
> 
> The red one went back because I didn't like that little "S" stamped on it.
> 
> Got this one in its place, $40 less, in new (better) condition, with all the packaging, tag, manual, and a STAMPED warranty card.
> 
> All in all, not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


Very nice Big congrats Phreddo


----------



## Fergfour

And here's the watch I may or may not need that one link for, the MRG 110TZ:


----------



## jcombs1

GW-5000-1JF
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-425B-872D-CA7C4D5D3E37_zps13skohcn.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Steelerswit

Just snagged off the fleabay

















Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## AirWatch

*"Like working in a gold mine" Part 2
*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Speedsterescu said:


> My GW200MS arrived in Romania, but I am on the beach in Italy. I'll pick it up next week and I'll be back with photos and fresh impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Yesssss 
.. and enjoy your holidays ⚓🏻.♀


----------



## AirWatch

*"Glitter, glitter everywhere"
*


----------



## JSM9872

Got here yesterday, fun little watch. I'm enjoying the colors which are a large departure from what I normally wear, blacked out and stealthed haha.










"Don't Panic"
Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## F.Alexander

Been wanting a Planet Ocean for a while. A bit too pricey for me though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F.Alexander

I think my next one is the Steinhart Military 42. $400 or so and looks nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

OK, I admit that I might have got just a little bit carried away.

update; Sat 1July2017

Received the GA100ST-2A and the GWX5600WB-5 woody yesterday, very fast shipping. Unfortunately the collectable Stash metal "spay can" was dented pretty badly and I'm sending it back, eBay vendor is being very kewl about it. 
The "woody" is nice! and I'm still trying to learn how to use it. 
The negative display is not as good as a positive display, as expected, but hey it's a fashion thing. The wood grain texture reminds me of a "Hawaiian" 12' board, and of the stringers on several other sticks that I used to own and use back in the day. Surf's up.


----------



## MHeather

SteveJ said:


> View attachment 12272442
> 
> 
> View attachment 12272450
> 
> 
> View attachment 12272458
> 
> 
> OK, I admit that I might have got just a little bit carried away.


Interesting looking bracelet on the first one


----------



## SteveJ

MHeather said:


> Interesting looking bracelet on the first one


That is the flight composite, (FC), bracelet, and one of the main reasons I purchased that GWM5610BC-1JF.


----------



## Speedsterescu

My last 🐸 arrived, series completed for me till the next generation is released. 
GW200MS









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Speedsterescu said:


> My last  arrived, series completed for me till the next generation is released.
> GW200MS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Awesome just awesome What do u think? Very happy? Truly enjoyed mine - robust and straightforward Froggy. Cool looking as well. Enjoy and big congrats


----------



## SgtPepper

Arrived today, watch straps for GD-350-8 and W-736-H:


----------



## Speedsterescu

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome just awesome What do u think? Very happy? Truly enjoyed mine - robust and straightforward Froggy. Cool looking as well. Enjoy and big congrats


Thanks a lot! Exactly what I expected, even better! Great stealthy look for this 🐸.
I will get back with a "My Frogs" topic where I will present my entire 🐸 package.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

I do not like old watches but I found a special watch, new, impossibile to resist, i bought it

SPF-10 optical thermometer, awesome...


----------



## WES51

fcasoli said:


> SPF-10 optical thermometer, awesome...


Wow, I wonder how that works. Is it like the spot thermometers, so it measures temp where you point it?


----------



## fcasoli

WES51 said:


> Wow, I wonder how that works. Is it like the spot thermometers, so it measures temp where you point it?


This video shows the system to take the measurements


----------



## WES51

What a cool feature. 007 should be envious.

Too bad a miniaturized version of this system has not yet found it's way into the today's triple sensor watches.


----------



## Steelerswit

custom Tuxedo 5600M. Sniped with 3 seconds left.....i hate when it happens to me (often), so my turn~


----------



## kosio

fcasoli said:


> I do not like old watches but I found a special watch, new, impossibile to resist, i bought it
> 
> SPF-10 optical thermometer, awesome...


Nice find! I have one of those as well. But then I do like old watches ;-)


----------



## watchw

Where's your new thread? ;-)


Speedsterescu said:


> Thanks a lot! Exactly what I expected, even better! Great stealthy look for this .
> I will get back with a "My Frogs" topic where I will present my entire  package.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

Just got my GW9400-3CR Rangeman in today. I LOVE it! It looks VERY COOL!


----------



## hoss

View attachment 12318914

View attachment 12318922

View attachment 12318914

View attachment 12318922


Just got my GW9400-3CR Rangeman in today. I LOVE it! It looks VERY COOL!


----------



## Hein W

I hope to receive my third Rangeman by the end of the week. Watch is like new, and comes from forum member Monzer.


----------



## SteveJ




----------



## CdrShepard

My face when I'm watching the tracking for my Giez. It's been in the air for 18hrs, and it's only 7hrs from Japan to Sg! Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnng


----------



## ocddave

Just ordered a GD-X6900-1CR for $42 (after using my points) from Amazon ....another new toy b-)


----------



## ocddave

I am still waiting on a lost package with my GD-350-1JF in it from 3 months ago (USPS).....I know wishful thinking, I am sure its making whoever wears it happy, I hope they enjoy my matching black Under Armour Polo shirt too...GRRRR!!!



CdrShepard said:


> My face when I'm watching the tracking for my Giez. It's been in the air for 18hrs, and it's only 7hrs from Japan to Sg! Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnng
> 
> View attachment 12322666


----------



## CdrShepard

ocddave said:


> I am still waiting on a lost package with my GD-350-1JF in it from 3 months ago (USPS).....I know wishful thinking, I am sure its making whoever wears it happy, I hope they enjoy my matching black Under Armour Polo shirt too...GRRRR!!!


How did that happen? No tracking? Maybe it was the courier's last day on the job, and he decided to give himself a farewell present...


----------



## elborderas

I knew this one was coming home sooner or later. I understood from the moment I saw it that it was useless to fight against the desire.

PRW-7000-8


----------



## fcasoli

Spf-10 here, the old supremacy, Casio


----------



## HowardTJH

This Frogman:








(Credit: Casio)

After years and years of deciding whether a Frogman was worth it, I finally placed an order. Scratching a 5-year itch and am really excited to wear one!


----------



## Prdrers

fcasoli said:


> Spf-10 here, the old supremacy, Casio


Did you get that from Princeton? I noticed they are selling them at the moment.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

Got this today from a fellow member. Digging it...









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

DW-6100. needs some help, but if i cant, i have a mad scientist friend that can do the electronic repairs.


----------



## fcasoli

Prdrers said:


> Did you get that from Princeton? I noticed they are selling them at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


From ebay....


----------



## randb

Gw6900 again. Sold the first one. Not my photo.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch

*A new, dressy take on Telememo 30
*


----------



## brandon\

It came down to a King or GG Mudmaster, and I just couldn't live without solar/atomic.


----------



## Frostman

Just got this bad boy about a week ago and i am loving it ! First time owning a G-SHOCK !! Its my daily driver now.


----------



## MainePorsche

Got these two.
Now have three watches.
Need no more.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Christ... they turned the cheap AEQ100 into a dress watch!



AirWatch said:


> *A new, dressy take on Telememo 30
> *


----------



## Phreddo

I know what I said about "no mas," but this morsel was too savory to resist.

Just the watch, but genuine.

So my time on the wagon was short lived.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Should arrive later this week... Can't wait!!


----------



## Steelerswit

Because we shockaholics say "need" like any junkie needs his fix.

Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## MainePorsche

Steelerswit said:


> Because we shockaholics say "need" like any junkie needs his fix.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


Must be my denial phase...I've recently bought *three, *but sent one back...I can't even admit to the truth...;-)


----------



## Fergfour

MRG 121TS from 1999. Titanium with green dial. It seems to be a rare one compared with the MRG 120's. I do know it's the only green dial one  It's also my first analog Gshock. It's a collab of some kind with a now defunct UK magazine called "Straight no chaser", although to me I'll think of alcohol or Thelonius....


----------



## JSM9872

Got this one coming from another WUS member. Really excited about it. Kept trying to decide what to get and find a good deal. Came across this one and had to have it.

PRW-3510FC-1








(Internet Picture)

"Don't Panic"
Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zimbo777

I finally after a long long time of plenty drooling over posts in here, hit the 'Buy' button and bought myself a basic (entry level) black Rangeman, should hopefully be ready for collection from the store tomorrow or Friday, to say I'm excited is an understatement... :-d


----------



## fcasoli

zimbo777 said:


> I finally after a long long time of plenty drooling over posts in here, hit the 'Buy' button and bought myself a basic (entry level) black Rangeman, should hopefully be ready for collection from the store tomorrow or Friday, to say I'm excited is an understatement... :-d


The classic black positive display is very nice, the different color in date background is great, good choice


----------



## Time4Playnow

Oh, noooooooo!!!! :rodekaarto|o|o|:-d:-d

I was not PLANNING on buying anything for a long while.... BUT, we all know how that sometimes goes. ;-)

I liked this one from the first time I saw it. I tried to be strong. And I was.....for awhile.

But, all these threads on Frogs, plus the new keepers I got led to me wearing my D1000 a lot.....& it got me thinking. Add to that some extra cash in the Paypal account, some Rakuten points BEGGING to be used, and..........

It was DSD's PIC (below) that ultimately pushed me over the edge!! :rodekaart:-d:-d (thanks, DSD, for the borrowing of your pic as well as your influence!!! hahaha)

Incoming, Master in Marine Blue Frog, GWF-D1000MB-3JF!!! YES!!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Steelerswit

took advantage of another Fleabayer  GLS-100 bezel and band trashed and they wanted $40. several BO and counters and a link to a new one for $84, got this for $20.50 total.





































now, to decide what color options are available and desirable.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Oh, noooooooo!!!! :rodekaarto|o|o|:-d:-d
> 
> I was not PLANNING on buying anything for a long while.... BUT, we all know how that sometimes goes. ;-)
> 
> I liked this one from the first time I saw it. I tried to be strong. And I was.....for awhile.
> 
> But, all these threads on Frogs, plus the new keepers I got led to me wearing my D1000 a lot.....& it got me thinking. Add to that some extra cash in the Paypal account, some Rakuten points BEGGING to be used, and..........
> 
> It was DSD's PIC (below) that ultimately pushed me over the edge!! :rodekaart:-d:-d (thanks, DSD, for the borrowing of your pic as well as your influence!!! hahaha)
> 
> Incoming, Master in Marine Blue Frog, GWF-D1000MB-3JF!!! YES!!! :-!:-!:-!


How coooool T4P. All the positive vibes are back on F17 and the great spirit will be always prevail. Huge congrats! And it's my great pleasure giving you a helping hand - glad I have influenced you a bit. It's a beauty - you gonna love it. Very sure. Tomorrow's Froggy Friday decision already made. Fabulous choice T4P. So different - but well designed Frogman. Perfect for the summer season as well. Enjoy


----------



## steelersfanVA

Hey everyone..i haven't posted in awhile.. this one was delivered today.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

steelersfanVA said:


> Hey everyone..i haven't posted in awhile.. this one was delivered today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


expressenterprise?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> How coooool T4P. All the positive vibes are back on F17 and the great spirit will be always prevail. Huge congrats! And it's my great pleasure giving you a helping hand - glad I have influenced you a bit. It's a beauty - you gonna love it. Very sure. Tomorrow's Froggy Friday decision already made. Fabulous choice T4P. So different - but well designed Frogman. Perfect for the summer season as well. Enjoy


Many thanks, DSD!! With a Frog lover/fanatic like you on the forum, how could I NOT be influenced by your great photos??!! :-d:-d:-!

Yes, it is a beauty, no doubt. I just cannot get past that color!! Never saw it in a Frog before.... simply had to have it. (you know the feeling! :-d:-d)

Plus I am gaining more and more appreciation for the D1000 in general, the more I wear mine. So well made, so many well-done details. It is such a premium G!! Will be super happy to have it and the D1000NV!!

I actually just paid for the order, so hopefully it will ship out in the next day or so. Coming by EMS, I should have it by Mon or Tuesday.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Fergfour said:


> MRG 121TS from 1999. Titanium with green dial. It seems to be a rare one compared with the MRG 120's. I do know it's the only green dial one  It's also my first analog Gshock. It's a collab of some kind with a now defunct UK magazine called "Straight no chaser", although to me I'll think of alcohol or Thelonius....
> 
> View attachment 12341447


Congrats, what a beautiful and unique MRG!!! Never knew that one existed with a green dial. And that "Straight no chaser" certainly would make me think of alcohol too - & actually I know someone that watch would be perfect for! LOL (not anyone on the forum)

I don't know where you manage to find such unique Gs....but I don't really want to know. Because if I were looking in the same places, no doubt my spending on Gs would increase exponentially!! :-x:-d:-d:-d


----------



## steelersfanVA

Yup.. great seller

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Oh, noooooooo!!!! :rodekaarto|o|o|:-d:-d
> 
> I was not PLANNING on buying anything for a long while.... BUT, we all know how that sometimes goes. ;-)
> 
> I liked this one from the first time I saw it. I tried to be strong. And I was.....for awhile.
> 
> But, all these threads on Frogs, plus the new keepers I got led to me wearing my D1000 a lot.....& it got me thinking. Add to that some extra cash in the Paypal account, some Rakuten points BEGGING to be used, and..........
> 
> It was DSD's PIC (below) that ultimately pushed me over the edge!! :rodekaart:-d:-d (thanks, DSD, for the borrowing of your pic as well as your influence!!! hahaha)
> 
> Incoming, Master in Marine Blue Frog, GWF-D1000MB-3JF!!! YES!!! :-!:-!:-!


It reminds me of the Cascade Green color on the '56-'57 C1 Corvette.


----------



## Fergfour

Time4Playnow said:


> I don't know where you manage to find such unique Gs....but I don't really want to know. Because if I were looking in the same places, no doubt my spending on Gs would increase exponentially!! :-x:-d:-d:-d


Time4play, I'm not on ebay much anymore, although in the past that's all I used. I find that Japanese auction sites have a better selection of the older G's I like. There are downsides with translation, returns, shipping times, etc, but so far I've been lucky. I use mygshock a lot to learn about all the discontinued G's that were made, like this mrg 121 for example. Vintage mrg's are doing it for me lately, they're doing it to my wallet too!


----------



## MainePorsche

What have I incoming for 2017 ?
Hopefully my GMT from it's periodic servicing.
Been a month now.


----------



## AirWatch

*Molten rock
*


----------



## Steelerswit

you are really going for the bling!


----------



## JSM9872

JSM9872 said:


> Got this one coming from another WUS member. Really excited about it. Kept trying to decide what to get and find a good deal. Came across this one and had to have it.
> 
> PRW-3510FC-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Internet Picture)
> 
> "Don't Panic"
> Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus using Tapatalk


It's here. Love it!


























"Don't Panic"
Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kingma15

Been looking for one of these for a while. The price has to be right and it was for me on an ebay auction tonight.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

I was looking to add a green watch to my collection and I came across the Mudman G-9000-3V. I like the color and looks of this model, so I ordered one. The module seems similar to that on my G-7900, other than the lack of moon phase and tide. The Mudman seems to be about the same size as my Gulfman, so it'll be good when I want to wear something that's not gigantic.

I know that the negative LCD won't look like Casio's Photoshopped pic, but as long as it's about as good as my GD-100-1B I'll be happy. I understand that the LCD on this model is a bit more readable than the one on the MS version with the pink digits.


----------



## Jasabor

Two (!) Froggy's on the way from the land of the rising sun.........








DW-8201WC-9T








DW-8200MSU-8T (Frogman '99)


----------



## Certified G

Okay, I think I am developing a "watch problem", LOL, just pulled the trigger on THE KING GXW-56-1BJF .....Can't wait till it gets here!!!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

Mudman GW9300 MB/solar. Going to slow down a little but still have plans to add a Mudmaster and Gravitymaster before year's end.


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> I was looking to add a green watch to my collection and I came across the Mudman G-9000-3V. I like the color and looks of this model, so I ordered one. The module seems similar to that on my G-7900, other than the lack of moon phase and tide. The Mudman seems to be about the same size as my Gulfman, so it'll be good when I want to wear something that's not gigantic.
> 
> I know that the negative LCD won't look like Casio's Photoshopped pic, but as long as it's about as good as my GD-100-1B I'll be happy. I understand that the LCD on this model is a bit more readable than the one on the MS version with the pink digits.


Here's my G-9000-3V that arrived a couple days ago. I think it's a good looking little watch. The negative LCD isn't bad. The contrast is about the same as the GD-100-1B, but the digits are smaller. As mentioned by many others, the buttons are a bit stiff and hard to activate, due to the membranes that are part of the bezel. This is about the only negative to the watch for me.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

I guess it's pretty hard to photograph this dark green, it doesn't even look green in your photo. Same thing happened to me when I was trying to photography the green G7900 in less than ideal lighting.



GaryK30 said:


>


----------



## GaryK30

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> I guess it's pretty hard to photograph this dark green, it doesn't even look green in your photo. Same thing happened to me when I was trying to photography the green G7900 in less than ideal lighting.


Yes, in most lighting it looks darker in person than in Casio's stock pics. Of course, in very bright light the green looks lighter. In any event, this green is much darker than the olive drab Rangeman color. I like the color. It's a very subtle green.


----------



## STavros78

It was a good Gulfie day today.Got those 2.Love this model


----------



## Hein W

This one for my daughter: *GW-9400SRJ-4ER*


----------



## Hein W

Double post


----------



## fcasoli

I need notifications without to use a smartwatch, I love G-Shock but calls, sms and alerts are a must for me.

The best app to interface the smartphone is Notify & Fitness for Mi Band


----------



## GaryK30

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> I guess it's pretty hard to photograph this dark green, it doesn't even look green in your photo. Same thing happened to me when I was trying to photography the green G7900 in less than ideal lighting.


Here's a pic of my G-9000-3V that gives a better idea of the green color. I took this pic against a dark gray background using flash. Here you can see the difference in color between the green bezel and the black buttons.


----------



## Fergfour

Here we go, taking a gamble on another old mrg. My 121 didn't work out with a new battery, fingers crossed this one does. Out of 60 or so models/variations of original all metal mrg's there was only one 131:


----------



## STavros78

Fergfour said:


> Here we go, taking a gamble on another old mrg. My 121 didn't work out with a new battery, fingers crossed this one does. Out of 60 or so models/variations of original all metal mrg's there was only one 131:
> 
> View attachment 12370509
> View attachment 12370491
> View attachment 12370511


Congrats i love Titanium


----------



## fcasoli

Before the sea vacation, I will custom my Rangeman Camouflage with Burton kit, I will use silver fake screws and clip instead of black.


----------



## Devil13

Took a trip to NYC and "somehow" ended up at the G store in Soho. Came back with this:


----------



## MainePorsche

This is on the way. 

CASIO G-SHOCK MASTER OF G GULFMASTER GWN-1000H-9AJF MENS JAPAN IMPORT


----------



## MainePorsche

Like I've said in an earlier post, I've owned only one watch since 1990 before getting my GWG. Then I came to this Forum. Now I (will) have 4 watches.


----------



## MainePorsche

It's all your fault...


----------



## fcasoli

MainePorsche said:


> This is on the way.
> 
> CASIO G-SHOCK MASTER OF G GULFMASTER GWN-1000H-9AJF MENS JAPAN IMPORT


One year ago was my favorite summer watch


----------



## MainePorsche

Could have got same 'appearing' watch for one hundred dollars less, but was not completely produced in the factory in Japan.
This wouldn't do.
Would be like getting a Rolex designed in Switzerland, but assembled in...someplace else.


----------



## Fergfour

I have some pretty awesome G's that don't say Made in Japan on the back. I love my DW5000D (Thailand) as much as my DW5000BL (Japan). Quality is equal imo.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/heavy-metal-square-4244058.html


----------



## MainePorsche

Fergfour said:


> I have some pretty awesome G's that don't say Made in Japan on the back. I love my DW5000D (Thailand) as much as my DW5000BL (Japan). Quality is equal imo.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/heavy-metal-square-4244058.html


Agreed that the G Shocks will always be of Quality.
I don't own many watches, but when I do get what I think is a world class timepiece pedigree is something I'd be willing to pay for if given the choice.
It's all in the eye of the beholder. 
In this case that's me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MainePorsche said:


> This is on the way.
> 
> CASIO G-SHOCK MASTER OF G GULFMASTER GWN-1000H-9AJF MENS JAPAN IMPORT


Sweet


----------



## MainePorsche

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sweet


Thank you.


----------



## Fergfour

MainePorsche said:


> Agreed that the G Shocks will always be of Quality.
> I don't own many watches, but when I do get what I think is a world class timepiece pedigree is something I'd be willing to pay for if given the choice.
> It's all in the eye of the beholder.
> In this case that's me.


Lots of threads on "made in Japan vs other countries". It's not quite the same comparing Casio to companies that have a factory (factories) in a single country. If none of us bought G's made in Korea, Thailand, etc, our collections would look much different.


----------



## MainePorsche

Fergfour said:


> Lots of threads on "made in Japan vs other countries". It's not quite the same comparing Casio to companies that have a factory (factories) in a single country. If none of us bought G's made in Korea, Thailand, etc, our collections would look much different.


Yes, that is true.


----------



## ocddave

My GXW-56BB would have an identity crisis, its a Japanese watch, "made in China", and it has a buckle stamped with "Thailand".



Fergfour said:


> Lots of threads on "made in Japan vs other countries". It's not quite the same comparing Casio to companies that have a factory (factories) in a single country. *If none of us bought G's made in Korea, Thailand, etc, our collections would look much different.*


----------



## MainePorsche

ocddave said:


> My GXW-56BB would have an identity crisis, its a Japanese watch, "made in China", and it has a buckle stamped with "Thailand".


Guys, don't get me wrong. I am not saying anything against G Shock's made outside of Japan. For my little 'collection', if I am able to have the choice I would get a unit from the mothership.


----------



## Fergfour

Lot's of people feel there is a benefit to getting the Japan model vs other options. Nothing wrong with that. Probably should keep this thread dedicated to "What you have incoming" though. I bet a new thread on the "where made" topic would elicit MANY responses. (or, people would say there are already other thread on it and post the links)


----------



## GaryK30

MainePorsche said:


> Could have got same 'appearing' watch for one hundred dollars less, but was not completely produced in the factory in Japan.
> This wouldn't do.
> Would be like getting a Rolex designed in Switzerland, but assembled in...someplace else.


Are you sure it's made in Japan? The "JF" region code alone doesn't imply this. I've got a few "JF" watches, and none of them were made in Japan.


----------



## MainePorsche

GaryK30 said:


> Are you sure it's made in Japan? The "JF" region code alone doesn't imply this. I've got a few "JF" watches, and none of them were made in Japan.


Pic of the backplate had 'Japan H'.
Amazon had it advertised as a Japan import.


----------



## GaryK30

MainePorsche said:


> Pic of the backplate had 'Japan H'.
> Amazon had it advertised as a Japan import.


"Japan H" on the case back is good. This definitely means it's made in Japan.

Japan Import doesn't mean made in Japan. Amazon classifies my Gulfman GW-9110-1JF as a Japan Import, but it's made in Thailand. What they mean is that they're importing a watch that is intended for the Japan market ("JF" or JDM), not that it's made in Japan. This is why I asked you the question.


----------



## MainePorsche

GaryK30 said:


> "Japan H" on the case back is good. This definitely means it's made in Japan.
> 
> Japan Import doesn't mean made in Japan. Amazon classifies my Gulfman GW-9110-1JF as a Japan Import, but it's made in Thailand. What they mean is that they're importing a watch that is intended for the Japan market ("JF" or JDM), not that it's made in Japan. This is why I asked you the question.


Thanks Gary.
Good to learn, and to then know.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Nothing incoming for me..... ;-)

About those Gulfmasters... As Gary alluded to, there's only one way to know where the watch was made - and that is to see what it says on the case back.

When the Gulfmaster ver 1 (Gv1) first came out, several years ago at least, I got two of them, and then later a third - all made in Japan. Purchases a year or two later yielded some from Thailand. I have owned about 9 of the Gv1s, total, though today am down to 3. Now it seems that both the Japan and Thailand factories are still producing the Gv1s. It's the luck of the draw which one you get. If it matters to you, ask the seller before purchase or make sure you see a photo of the case back. 

I have not noticed any difference in quality among any of the Gulfmasters, no matter where assembled. (btw, an older post in another thread from someone who knows indicated that ALL Casio analog/ana-digi movements are made in Japan, and in some cases shipped to other factories for final assembly) That said, given a choice, I too prefer a "made in Japan" version, even though visually and functionally - no difference. ;-)

Some of us have gotten spoiled by deals on certain versions of the Gv1. That model has a retail of $500, and when the very first ones came out, they were selling for over $400, new. Some of the more limited color schemes coming out even now sell in that same general price range. Consider yourself lucky if you find any new Gv1s selling for around $200 - or sometimes, rarely, even less! :-!


----------



## jcombs1

My yellow GM that is now Navy and bought at TJMaxx for $139 is a Japan H version, I just checked. Never knew the difference and certainly didn't look before purchasing. Luck of the draw I guess, it normally goes the other way for me.


----------



## hoss

I have another 3rd Black GW9400-1 with the positive LCD display incoming from jet.com. I will have a total of 4 Rangeman G-Shocks when this one comes in (3 Black Rangeman G-Shocks with the positive LCD display and 1 Green Rangeman with the negative LCD display).


----------



## ocddave

3 of the same model? Gifts?



hoss said:


> I have another 3rd Black GW9400-1 with the positive LCD display incoming from jet.com. I will have a total of 4 Rangeman G-Shocks when this one comes in (3 Black Rangeman G-Shocks with the positive LCD display and 1 Green Rangeman with the negative LCD display).


----------



## hoss

ocddave said:


> 3 of the same model? Gifts?


No, not gifts. I wear them. I started out with one positive LCD display Rangeman that I found for an excellent deal for cheap ($145), then I found a second one with the positive LCD display for really cheap ($159), so I grabbed it to have as a spare. Then I found a green one with the negative LCD display for an excellent deal at a cheap price ($159), so I grabbed it. Now I found a really good deal on the positive LCD display one again, so I grabbed it. I bought this 4th one for the cheapest price at around $134 brand new after all the rebates and tax using jet.com and ebates.com both at the same time. I've been wearing all 3 Rangemans that I currently have on hand that I own and I will probably also wear the 4th one that I have incoming. The Rangeman has been the watch that I've been wearing 24/7 now for the last 2 months. I own many G-Shocks and I usually wear them in rotation. I'm going to have to also give some wrist time to my 4 Gulfmasters (3 white and 1 yellow) that I own too.


----------



## AirWatch

*Rather rare Burning Sun GA700BY
*


----------



## Time4Playnow

Arrived today - INOX diver with blue dial.  Slightly larger than the original INOX watch. Supposed to be tough like a G. Pics soon in a WRUW thread.

This pic courtesy of Amazon:


----------



## Cecoulter

Steinhart Ocean 500 Premium Titanium GMT!


----------



## Steelerswit

damn Ebay and folks needing $$

G-9000 - $45 shipped

description: For sale is a Casio G-Shock G-9000 watch in barely used condition, including original box, manual, and warranty card. It has only been worn a few times. Everything functions correctly. The battery has never been changed, and the case has never been opened. Basically, this has sat in my watch collection for years, and with veterinary and car repair bills stacking up, it's time to move it along. I have included a photo of the LCD test screen to prove that all segments work (on most G-Shock watches, this is shown by pushing Adjust + Mode + Start/Stop at the same time).


----------



## GaryK30

Steelerswit said:


> damn Ebay and folks needing $$
> 
> G-9000 - $45 shipped
> 
> description: For sale is a Casio G-Shock G-9000 watch in barely used condition, including original box, manual, and warranty card. It has only been worn a few times. Everything functions correctly. The battery has never been changed, and the case has never been opened. Basically, this has sat in my watch collection for years, and with veterinary and car repair bills stacking up, it's time to move it along. I have included a photo of the LCD test screen to prove that all segments work (on most G-Shock watches, this is shown by pushing Adjust + Mode + Start/Stop at the same time).


I'm really enjoying my G-9000-3V that arrived 5 days ago. I got a reasonably accurate one. It's fast 1 second in 5 days (about 6 seconds per month).


----------



## Steelerswit

woo hoo, incoming from Israel, said 20-30 days delivery. purchased on 18 july and arrived ISC NYC at 16:41 today. now, how long does it sit in customs?










putting it on this


----------



## Steelerswit

Steelerswit said:


> damn Ebay and folks needing $$
> 
> G-9000 - $45 shipped
> 
> description: For sale is a Casio G-Shock G-9000 watch in barely used condition, including original box, manual, and warranty card. It has only been worn a few times. Everything functions correctly. The battery has never been changed, and the case has never been opened. Basically, this has sat in my watch collection for years, and with veterinary and car repair bills stacking up, it's time to move it along. I have included a photo of the LCD test screen to prove that all segments work (on most G-Shock watches, this is shown by pushing Adjust + Mode + Start/Stop at the same time).


funny story goes with this impulse buy. Mrs. Wit was sitting next to me as i go "oooh". she looks at it and asks, "is it real? for that price?" i say yes. she asks to see a real one, so i pull up the Casio pic and she starts picking things out on one, and has me go to the other, "hmm, yes" repeat,,,,"yep", "let me see this. yeah, looks good, buy it". i have her now deeper into the rabbit hole. also, she was watching NCIS and noticed a guy was wearing a Froggie earlier and had to text me.


----------



## hoss

Mrs. Wit sounds like she likes G-Shocks a lot.


----------



## Certified G

Well, according to tracking my new KING has crossed the ocean from Japan to LA on its way to the other LA, Louisiana!


----------



## Steelerswit

hoss said:


> Mrs. Wit sounds like she likes G-Shocks a lot.


it is forced on her living with a junkie,, and if you read her thread, she has 25+. we sit together and look at them and she is smart.....except when she married me~


----------



## psweeting

A couple of Dytac's from Japan;


----------



## Certified G

So I'm still waiting on The King to arrive and I pulled the trigger on one of these beauties-----


----------



## arogle1stus

What for the remainder of 17?
Only one valid answer. The GXW56 "King G" like my SIL Mark picked up.
He's a big ole guy with a height of 6'4" and the 56 looks like a 35mm on
his wrist. I'm 8 1/3 " and pretty sure my wrist wont be too small.

I have 8 GShocks. He has 11. Casio has some of our hard earned bucks.

But wasn't that Casios plan. In toto I have 32 watches. Casios making up
1/3rd of collection. Solar, Multiband and just north of $100.00. What's not
to like about that?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Steelerswit

another project, DW-6600 KOREA 1199 from a trusted eBayer fritothemostinterestingmanintheworld

Description" 
"FULLY FUNCTIONAL VERY GOOD CONDITION FOR AGE LIGHT SIGNS OF WEAR FOR AGE - HAS RED G AT CENTER OF DIAL - NO CRYSTAL SCRATCHES - THE BACKGROUND LIGHT DOES NOT FUNCTION - UNCHECKED"

total cost: $27.00


----------



## jcombs1

Mudman GW9300 arrived and has been added to my small collection.


----------



## Worker

Certified G said:


> So I'm still waiting on The King to arrive and I pulled the trigger on one of these beauties-----


Great pickup!!!! I have thought about this one so many times I've lost count. I really just need to bite the bullet and buy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

I know I made a big stink about "no mas", but I wanted to see about what was all the hype.

The super problem is that, most of these watches aren't sold locally. If I want to see them in person I have to actually buy them sight unseen.

So, really, I'm not buying these, but trying them out.

That said, I found one of these on eBay, and won with the only bid.

But before pulling the trigger, I had to hedge my budget to offset the expenditure and remain watch revenue neutral.

My cocktail napkin math suggests I will have to employ a "1 in, 6 out" strategy to balance the purchase. eBay scheduling will give me the next 2 weeks to decide which watches I keep and which I flip.

For the moment, though, the GWF-D1000 has been rated as "not unwearable."

Better than the GWF-1000 by a mile for fit, and more functional than the GF-8250.

But enough chatter, pics or it never happened!









Apparently they are now foregoing the "Master Of G" packaging for a traditional, but extended tin in a box.
And the manual is YUGE!









The standard wrist shot. I'm wearing it on the 5th hole. The thick band holds it in place well, and it is slightly tacky on the backside, which adds stability.









A couple profile shots





















The geometry is different from the GWF-1000, which has a more pronounced back. As a result, the D1000 rides lower and hugs the wrist better, so it feels less "wobbly."

For comparison









I considered the GWF-1000 unwearable, even after mauling the strap in an attempt to get a better fit. Under no circumstances will I do any such butchery on the D1000. I saw a picture of someone who cut their CF strap, and I had a physical reaction.

Anyhow, I'll try it out and adjust my collection accordingly!!

But, so far, very decent!


----------



## Steelerswit

option


----------



## Hein W

Nice Frogman Phreddo!!!


----------



## Steelerswit

needed a screw back opener, and all were from china or had terrible feedback. saw this kit from Pa, with 3 day delivery for $13.99. all the toys in one neat kit. dont worry folks. i will have G's in here again at some point.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Steelerswit said:


> needed a screw back opener, and all were from china or had terrible feedback. saw this kit from Pa, with 3 day delivery for $13.99. all the toys in one neat kit. dont worry folks. i will have G's in here again at some point.


And these tools are from.......Switzerland?? :-d

*"i will have G's in here again at some point."*

MMmmmmmmmmm.....you don't say?! ;-)

A friend of mine got this same kit, I think, only for changing the batteries in 1-2 watches. I have used a similar kit for years that I paid about $20 for, to size bracelets mostly, and to change a few batteries. Has saved me a ton of money!


----------



## Fergfour

Snagged an early mrg today. It's been rough in bidding land on early mrg's lately, seems to be more interest and activity. This one is a 100TZ, looks to be in good shape, I'll be buffing up the clasp and probably adding a spare link to the bracelet. I wanted the TZ because I have a 110TZ and 210TZ already and love the titanium and the engraving which sets it apart from the other models. Of course I'll post more pics once it arrives.


----------



## Certified G

Teaser pic, my package from Japan just arrived!!


----------



## Certified G

THE KING is here!!


----------



## Steelerswit

sigh, couldnt resist, i have its twin in black, so naturally when this presented itself...for $35 shipped, how could i let someone else have it? it was on my Fleabay list, 45+8 expedited shipping, then one day sale $27. had to,,,,juuussst hhhaaaaddd ttttoooo


----------



## arogle1stus

Phreddo:
Frogman is super cool IMO.
But my heart belongs to my GW3000bb1. Best Casio I've bought since I
started buying Casios. It's a 50 year wedding anniversary from my offspring
and their spouses. May G's in my herd. GD350 (2) GA100 (2) GW 6900 (1)

Newest blip on my radar? A GXW 56 King G this Sept.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus

Phreddo:
Typo: I typed "I bought" (the GW3000bb1) not so.
Gifted to me.

X traindriver Art


----------



## AirWatch

*New **Layered Neon Color Out Of Black
*


----------



## MainePorsche

AirWatch said:


> *New **Layered Neon Color Out Of Black
> *


Not a classic face, but for being a Layered Neon it is a very nice looking Watch. Should go over well.


----------



## MainePorsche

AirWatch said:


> *New **Layered Neon Color Out Of Black
> *


...and I like the strap.


----------



## ocddave

Giving up on a couple of GW-9400 customs I wanted, parts are too hard to find, and worried about opening the sealed cases.

But in the mean time, I got a better option, since I like these Mudman's a little better than the Rangeman's anyway, and this one looks great.....just needs some small customizing ;-) (...more to come)

GW-9300DC-1JF


----------



## arogle1stus

Certified G:
Is there a new Sheriff in town or what?
I bow to the undesputed King G. Baddest
G of the 36,000,000 Gs that have been
sold to we faithful.

Wearing my GA100. Waaay short of King G.
Casio I Luv Yew!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Certified G

My daughter just signed for a package.....MTG S1000 sitting on my bed.

Can't wait to get off work dang it!!!!!


----------



## Certified G

Found a box waiting on me when I got home just now----


----------



## Certified G

OK....removed 2 links, watch appears to be fully charged, got my settings correct. Very impressed, nicest watch I've ever owned, debating on wearing it on the beer route tomorrow, just so damn pretty-


----------



## arogle1stus

Certified G:

I'm betting the anticipation of opening the shipping box
is akin to my anticipation. Similar to being stuck with many
pins in my skin. Mr. G. You are tha best!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## watchusthappened

A G-9100 Gulfman and a G-9000 Mudman! Got them both off Amazon for prices that seemed reasonable. I suppose they've been sitting in a warehouse for a couple of years, but hopefully there will still be some battery life left... Do you guys happen to know if there's a quick way to decode from the serial no. when the watches were manufactured?


----------



## GaryK30

watchusthappened said:


> A G-9100 Gulfman and a G-9000 Mudman! Got them both off Amazon for prices that seemed reasonable. I suppose they've been sitting in a warehouse for a couple of years, but hopefully there will still be some battery life left... Do you guys happen to know if there's a quick way to decode from the serial no. when the watches were manufactured?


My understanding is that Casio generally doesn't put a batch code on their non-solar watches. My G-9000-3V has no code on the back.


----------



## JSM9872

Just got a regular old DW-6900-1V to wear if I want something a little less chunky but still be a large watch. A classic for sure plus I wanted a positive display for a change of pace.










But if course I'm restless when it comes to watches being stock so I changed out the band, bezel, and threw on the bull bars out of my spare parts. I think the end result looks pretty good!










"Don't Panic"
Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Arrived today. Don't have a CR1616 battery yet so all I can do is look at it, wash it, increase the bracelet length a bit. I'm HOPING this thing runs. When I get the battery I'll post real pics. I'll give you two hints, it's about 16 years old and titanium.


----------



## rangemanfan

Just pulled the trigger on my 2nd Riseman. A GW-9200RJ-4JF. Haven't seen many of these. It's pre-owned but looks mint in pictures. Can't wait for it to arrive from Japan.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

rangemanfan said:


> Just pulled the trigger on my 2nd Riseman. A GW-9200RJ-4JF. Haven't seen many of these. It's pre-owned but looks mint in pictures. Can't wait for it to arrive from Japan.
> View attachment 12396157
> View attachment 12396169


Somehow rare indeed! If mint then its a belter. Fingers crossed. Fine catch


----------



## Steelerswit

won the auction, with another WUS member watching. glad he didnt bid. then comes the uneasy feeling. i got it at a great price, will they cancel it thinking it went to cheap? (its happened to me several times, and seen it relisted, but remember i have Fleabay on speed dial. there are consequences to upsetting me~)

well, the label has been printed, so now i feel comfortable enough now to post this gem i have wanted and wanted.

* MAHARISHI GD-X6900MH-1CR-New in Box *


----------



## BourbonCity

Early this morning I placed two orders for the following: from Strapcode; a Super Engineer brushed SS Bracelet for my Marathon GSAR and from TOSHI Straps in the UK; a Custom Leather Strap for my Steinhart Ocean One GMT.


----------



## Wahoo_1427

On the way are a GW-M5610LY-1ER from TicTac, and a GWF-D1000-1JF from Japan.


----------



## Hein W

Made a deal with forum member Fujoor. When I'm back home, his Frogman *GF-8250CM-2ER* will go on a trip from Sweden to my home.
First Frogman for me. Pictures are from WUS member...

Here half drowned:


----------



## Certified G

I've been on a collecting frenzy as of late.....Ordered a green Rangeman to go with my positive black, yeah I know the display is hard to read but they look so cool.....Should arrive tomorrow!!!


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Getting G-9200BP Purple Riseman. I think my 8 years old will be happy for new school year.


----------



## fcasoli

Rangeman standard black, one of my first G-Shock, I love the different display for the date, and in this season I will customize with Burton skin...


----------



## Rocat

Fergfour said:


> Arrived today. Don't have a CR1616 battery yet so all I can do is look at it, wash it, increase the bracelet length a bit. I'm HOPING this thing runs. When I get the battery I'll post real pics. I'll give you two hints, it's about 16 years old and titanium.
> View attachment 12395999


If there is a battery in the watch, set it outside in the sunshine for few days. I bet you it will come back to life.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Well I was browsing Ebay today (& you know what that leads to!) to see what Seiko Monsters were there....

Ended up ordering this SRP311J2 that is made in Japan (not all are, apparently), and has the new 4R36 movement that allows hand winding and hacking. :-!

I love the colors! I have one other Monster, with SS case, black dial, and shark-tooth hour markers outlined in *red*. These two will make a nice pair of MONSTERS. :-d:-d

Should arrive next week sometime, hopefully...


----------



## Fergfour

Rocat said:


> If there is a battery in the watch, set it outside in the sunshine for few days. I bet you it will come back to life.


It's not solar. Got the battery today, a 1616. Spent like an hour getting the thing to run. It would start, then when I put the internal movement cover on, which is a circular thin metal plate, a rubber mat, and a thin metal ring, it would turn off. Or the light would stay on. Kept at it until it was proper. Then I took off the bezel, cleaned underneath, cleaned up the bracelet, added a few 121 links which aren't perfect but good enough for now, a little polish and buffing and it's looking sweet. Pics soon.


----------



## Fergfour

MRG-131T


----------



## Steelerswit

Fergfour said:


> MRG-131T
> View attachment 12401129
> 
> View attachment 12401127
> 
> View attachment 12401125


wow?!? really?!?! color me shocked~


----------



## Fergfour

What, I can't have one round watch?


----------



## Rocat

Fergfour said:


> It's not solar. Got the battery today, a 1616. Spent like an hour getting the thing to run. It would start, then when I put the internal movement cover on, which is a circular thin metal plate, a rubber mat, and a thin metal ring, it would turn off. Or the light would stay on. Kept at it until it was proper. Then I took off the bezel, cleaned underneath, cleaned up the bracelet, added a few 121 links which aren't perfect but good enough for now, a little polish and buffing and it's looking sweet. Pics soon.


Head slap. I thought it was a solar cell battery you were referring to.


----------



## Fergfour

No worries. It will be seeing the light of day tomorrow in any case


----------



## Steelerswit

Fergfour said:


> What, I can't have one round watch?


----------



## elborderas

Nothing better than finding a new purchase in the mailbox when coming back from holidays.










W-217H


----------



## MainePorsche

Got the call yesterday my GMT is back from Rolex service, and ready to be picked up. Haven't worn it in over a year for I couldn't afford the factory service charge. Really looking forward to getting it back, but to tired to take the 80 mile drive right now as I've just gotten off a busy string of night shifts.


----------



## ocddave

Ordered up another square (GW-M5610-1BJF) .... b-)


----------



## MainePorsche

MainePorsche said:


> Got the call yesterday my GMT is back from Rolex service, and ready to be picked up. Haven't worn it in over a year for I couldn't afford the factory service charge. Really looking forward to getting it back, but to tired to take the 80 mile drive right now as I've just gotten off a busy string of night shifts.


I know it's not a G Shock, but nevertheless it is in my collection and is near and dear to me. I bought this for myself in 1990 when I graduated medical school with residual money I had left over from student loans. I felt I had earned it. Still looks good after being my daily Watch after all these years.


----------



## steelinem

Managed to snag this DW6600 for $100 AUD shipped. At first glance (couple months ago) this thing didn't appeal to me at all.. but it grew on me. Photos are sellers on ebay.. looks in pretty good nick.


----------



## Certified G

OK so my first Seiko ever is set to arrive tomorrow, SSC031, solar chronograph diver. Swapping the band for a khaki nato set to arrive in a few days.....Feel the lume man, feel the lume! My G Shocks may get jealous....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

GW-9125D Ocean Gray Gulfman. The "heresy" model with no tide or moon graph. ;-) I love the gray and gold color combo, and have been pining for this one since it came out 10 years ago (but I was unwilling to pay $350). Got it used for a lot, lot less. :-!


----------



## Rocat

MainePorsche said:


> I know it's not a G Shock, but nevertheless it is in my collection and is near and dear to me. I bought this for myself in 1990 when I graduated medical school with residual money I had left over from student loans. I felt I had earned it. Still looks good after being my daily Watch after all these years.


That looks super. Yeah you earned it. Thanks to folks like you I'm still here with my family. I was sick as dog for years and near death until a Transplant gave me a new lease on life. Everyday since has been "Icing on the cake of Life for me".


----------



## Rocat

Nothing fancy, but a set of GD-350-1 straps inbound from PacParts. And a black bezel for my G-6900A-9. Oh, and JaysandKays adapters for said 6900.


----------



## MainePorsche

This is enroute...


----------



## rangemanfan

Today is the day folks, my Rescue Orange Riseman is out for delivery... and Ill soon learn if I got a deal on a mint gem or a mediocre piece. From the pics it looks basically mint. Will post pics when it arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangemanfan

It hath arrived! Its 100% Mint. Box, tags, cert of auth, etc.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G

So I arrive at home and this is sitting on my bed---


----------



## Certified G

The King, which has been affixed to my wrist for 2 days solid, is curious---


----------



## Certified G

I've never bought a Seiko, but my Dad (RIP), was a Seiko guy, so, in order to round out the small collection, I pulled the trigger........


----------



## Certified G

And this is what was inside......


----------



## Certified G

First impressions....at 44mm, the watch seems small, LoL, the lume is YUGE, believe me!


----------



## Certified G

And finally, I was warned about the band, not comfortable, so I have a khaki Nato in route. Until then, all the G-Shocks are tucked away in the safe, and this bad boy is ready for the beer route tomorrow....How will I live without an hourly time signal, alarm, tough movement, etc.????!!?


----------



## Steelerswit

a few non watch goodies, i love T-shirts- all on sale at appx $9 each











































and watch related needs, 5 22MM and 5 24MM keepers-$1.22 each+$2 shipping










for some reason, i cant post the site here, the filter blocks it.


----------



## MainePorsche

Received email from Seller that this is leaving Japan today...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MainePorsche said:


> Received email from Seller that this is leaving Japan today...


Yes Sir


----------



## O_N_E

Wow, you guys buy so many watches... me no many.


----------



## Steelerswit

Fire N. Furious said:


> Wow, you guys buy so many watches... me no many.


if you hang out here long enough, that will change~


----------



## ocddave

Steelerswit said:


> if you hang out here long enough, that will change~


....even if you have no money, you can actually sell your mother's soul, and you really don't need two legs, or two kidney's.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

ocddave said:


> ....even if you have no money, you can actually sell your mother's soul, and you really don't need two legs, or two kidney's.


a spare child makes a good trade on Craigslist~~


----------



## kubr1ck

MainePorsche said:


> Received email from Seller that this is leaving Japan today...


Congrats, man. Can't wait to see photos of it. :-!


----------



## rangemanfan

Apparently a week ago I bid on a Men In Military Colors Riseman and over night I won it. Yay.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

rangemanfan said:


> Apparently a week ago I bid on a Men In Military Colors Riseman and over night I won it. Yay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a super-rare Riseman! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## rangemanfan

kmbijit said:


> That's a super-rare Riseman! Congratulations and enjoy!


Ya there was this one and the Blue Negative on ebay. Really wanted the Blue but this was a nice consolation prize. Only paid 211 and if its brand new thats a steal IMO. I really want the men in smoky gray one too. Any idea what this ones worth?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcohS-G

All of these are incoming thanks to the generous giveaway of messyGarage. I'm giggity 



messyGarage said:


>


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Olive Green Rangeman. Need for modding.


----------



## Fergfour

Taking a break from the MRG's temporarily to pick up a long time wish list item, the G7800-1, one of the two positive display models in the series. Always liked these (being square and all), cool display, led flash, configurable fonts and display, total geek out watch for me. Can't complain for $50. Also picked up a 1996 Gshock catalog and a 1998 MRG catalog. Gotta have some literature in the collection.


----------



## Steelerswit

Threw a bid on a G before bed, woke up and I was the only bidder. NIB DW-6900WC-2BT. Can't post pics yet...stay tuned.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

Hope this works----it did


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## fcasoli

Black decorative screws for Rangeman


----------



## Fergfour

A 100T titanium bracelet link. It's easier finding a four leaf clover:








A 1996 Gshock catalog, in Japanese:














A 1998 MR-G catalog, also Japanese:


----------



## rodo88

ocddave said:


> Ordered up another square (GW-M5610-1BJF) .... b-)
> 
> View attachment 12402653


Also have this incoming as my new daily!


----------



## CanonMan

A 5500r to replace my 5530 sold a few years ago and missed everyday.









Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor Modified

I have a GWG-1000-1A Mudmaster, which is replacing a GWA-1000-A which I stupidly sold. Can't wait to get it!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnyw2k

Something to replace my seiko 5 for when I need to look smart.







(Stock photo, similar to my Seiko 5)

I find that because my Gs get more wrist time I have to set the time and let it wind up before I can wear it.

Now who wants to guess what I am replacing it with


----------



## harald-hans

This one is on the way ...


----------



## Steelerswit

harald-hans said:


> This one is on the way ...


no robot toy to go with it? how pedestrian....LOL

the ring is a nice accent. congrats.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## MainePorsche

harald-hans said:


>


harald-hans, that is an impressive display. I had not seen that before. I'm a big fan of the Gulfmaster.


----------



## Steelerswit

MainePorsche said:


> harald-hans, that is an impressive display. I had not seen that before. I'm a big fan of the Gulfmaster.


were you or were you not the man that said, "no mas"?


----------



## MainePorsche

Steelerswit said:


> were you or were you not the man that said, "no mas"?


Wit, you're right.
I said _no mas _after the Mudmaster.
Then I said _no mas _after the Gulfmaster.
What will I say after the Frogman arrives...


----------



## Steelerswit

MainePorsche said:


> Wit, you're right.
> I said _no mas _after the Mudmaster.
> Then I said _no mas _after the Gulfmaster.
> What will I say after the Frogman arrives...


----------



## MainePorsche

Steelerswit said:


>


...you're killin' me...


----------



## Steelerswit

MainePorsche said:


> ...you're killin' me...


i'm a bad influence, your parents warned you about people like me~


----------



## MainePorsche

Wit, you know the model # of that...thing 
GWN Q1000-...
I can't find it listed where I usually look.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Fergfour

I've seen more than one G fan say they won't be getting any more


----------



## Fergfour

MR-G 220T from 1997, based on the serial #. Granted it's not running and has some wear, but a titanium MR-G for 55 bucks? I'll take the "just needs a fresh battery" chance.


----------



## MainePorsche

My stable is well rounded. Needs/wants have been fulfilled.


----------



## Fergfour

I wish fulfillment, contentment, and willpower onto you maineporsche. Enjoy your G's!



MainePorsche said:


> My stable is well rounded. Needs/wants have been fulfilled.


----------



## MainePorsche

Fergfour said:


> I wish fulfillment, contentment, and willpower onto you maineporsche. Enjoy your G's!


Why thank you.


----------



## Steelerswit

Fergfour said:


> I wish fulfillment, contentment, and willpower onto you maineporsche. Enjoy your G's!





MainePorsche said:


> Why thank you.


The sarcasm font is broken again, I give you 2 weeks tops! The itch is there, slowly growing, you ignore it, but it's there, stronger, spreading, it will go away.......

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MainePorsche said:


> My stable is well rounded. Needs/wants have been fulfilled.


I said this after my 5th G and again after the 10th......


----------



## Monzer

Fire N. Furious said:


> Wow, you guys buy so many watches... me no many.


Flee while you can.

Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I said this after my 5th G and again after the 10th......


and that was before he contracted the devastating "Frog Fever"!!!


----------



## Fergfour

Another early titanium MRG which will hopefully clean up and come back to life with a new battery. This time an MRG-1000T from 1997. $57 bucks.


----------



## Braad

My second G-shock, after my GA-110, is coming soon from Japan! Just a tiny GXW-56-1bjf en route. The GA never gets worn as it's impossible to read, so the positive display King should rectify that 

also, interested in a GD-350... post or neg screen >.< the disease has been reignited! That vibe alarm sounds super useful, as does a possibly legible negative display


----------



## Jonnyw2k

Ooooooo


----------



## CCCP

Not a G-Shock, but I learned here about this watch... W736H-2AV










It will mostly stay in the glove compartment for days when I forget to wear my watch, but it will also serve as a beater whenever needed. At 25€ it costs less than many straps, it has vibration alarm, 10yr battery and very legible display... definitely a "must have" CASIO watch. ;-)


----------



## Jasabor

A Seaman!


----------



## Devil13

I suck at not buying G-Shocks.

GW-5000-1JF on the way


----------



## Fergfour

Jasabor said:


> View attachment 12435603
> 
> 
> View attachment 12435605
> 
> 
> A Seaman!


Nice! Don't recall seeing that one, I want one now, thanks. Before I buy though, any reports on whether the Seaman was faked in the past? I wouldn't know for sure how to tell if it's authentic or not except by comparing to other internet pics.


----------



## Steelerswit

beating the winter rush, shelled out $6.


----------



## Jasabor

This one is a real one. The Seaman is the other Frogman. It is a DW-9900,with a different name and number. Why? Some say for copyright reasons. But i can not find the real reason. But they are pretty hard to find. Onca i had a WCCS Seaman and flipped it. After that,i wanted a Seaman again and found one.


----------



## Jonnyw2k

It's here... And I resized it without losing a collar


----------



## Fergfour

Jasabor said:


> This one is a real one. The Seaman is the other Frogman. It is a DW-9900,with a different name and number. Why? Some say for copyright reasons. But i can not find the real reason. But they are pretty hard to find. Onca i had a WCCS Seaman and flipped it. After that,i wanted a Seaman again and found one.


Hi Jasabor, I'm not questioning if yours is authentic, it was more of an educational thing for me. I'm not up on all the Frog models and how to tell fakes from the real deal. I don't have any Frogs now and never really delved into their history and never knew there was a "Seaman". I did do a little research after seeing your post, Sjors has a nice write up on 50 G's on the Seaman too. I guess if I ever do consider to take the plunge I can do one of those "is this real" posts before I buy. I agree with you, after a search on my usual sites I only found one specimen and it looks like is a WCCS where someone dyed the resin black. I suppose a DW 9900 is always an option too as they are essentially the same.


----------



## Jasabor

Fergfour said:


> Hi Jasabor, I'm not questioning if yours is authentic, it was more of an educational thing for me. I'm not up on all the Frog models and how to tell fakes from the real deal. I don't have any Frogs now and never really delved into their history and never knew there was a "Seaman". I did do a little research after seeing your post, Sjors has a nice write up on 50 G's on the Seaman too. I guess if I ever do consider to take the plunge I can do one of those "is this real" posts before I buy. I agree with you, after a search on my usual sites I only found one specimen and it looks like is a WCCS where someone dyed the resin black. I suppose a DW 9900 is always an option too as they are essentially the same.


No problemo. You are right,the DW-9900 is a great option. I think it is the best older Frogman made. Not too big,so it fits the small wrists better then the bigger Froggy's. But,if you can lay your hands on a Seaman for a good price,go for that one. It is more special than a 9900. And what bout the fake 9900,according to Sjors,the 9900 was never a subject for fakers. The 8200 was,but those fakes show their fake real easy. They are analog or ana-digi ones. I hope you get your 9900/9950 real soon. The're out there........


----------



## Steelerswit

Jasabor said:


> This one is a real one. The Seaman is the other Frogman. It is a DW-9900,with a different name and number. Why? Some say for copyright reasons. But i can not find the real reason. But they are pretty hard to find. Onca i had a WCCS Seaman and flipped it. After that,i wanted a Seaman again and found one.


I have one, and they are hard to find. Sjors doesn't know exactly why, but it is the European 9900.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Fergfour

It's on the ever-growing list. I'm eyeing one now, we'll see. In the meantime I'll be researching frogs on mygshock.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Another G7900 or maybe a baby-g 300, set meself a challenge on a big mash-up project: Rit dye and a bit of cutting/sanding and hopefully: Cos, that show was proper awesome and sometimes observers need bullying. X'D


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Like, one of them's proper mardy and an ancient man-child sometimes, thinks he's Big Brother but he's not. Reyt long story but 'Viddy Well!' is all I'm gonna say, haha.


----------



## Fergfour

Steelerswit said:


> I have one, and they are hard to find. Sjors doesn't know exactly why, but it is the European 9900.
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Didn't take long to find, but I found only one. In my excitement I placed a max bid of 66 bucks. If I get it cool I'll give it a shot. If I don't no harm. Also found a bezel and strap and the current price is more than the actual watch. I'm assuming new resin is even rarer than the watch like is often the case.


----------



## EmL

I ordered a GW-M5610-1ER this morning, it will be my first watch ever. A small gift to myself for turning 25 this year.
Should arrive in a day or two, kinda excited! :-!


Emil


----------



## Steelerswit

Enjoy 25 it's fun, from what I remember~~~

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## MainePorsche

This one here in a few days with some bullbars too. Is going to be my beater.


----------



## cbrzrule

Just got a Gravity Master and it has not left my wrist in 3 weeks


----------



## cbrzrule

Just got a Gravity Master and it has not left my wrist in 3 weeks


----------



## MainePorsche

MainePorsche said:


> This one here in a few days with some bullbars too. Is going to be my beater.


Not saying my other Watches aren't tough, and this comment certainly includes the Rolex, but I want one for when I'm working (ie carpentry, yard/home work with motorized tools, etc..). Don't want damage to them. I am a man that always wears a Watch.


----------



## rangemanfan

I have a men in military colors rise man (GW-9200ERJ) coming this week. And soon after a *GW-7900NV-2ER *


----------



## ocddave

Steelerswit said:


> Enjoy 25 it's fun, from what I remember~~~
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


The first, or second time around? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

ocddave said:


> The first, or second time around?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


At the second 25 it gets better, the mistakes you've made have grown up and moving out~

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## CanonMan

MainePorsche said:


> Not saying my other Watches aren't tough, and this comment certainly includes the Rolex, but I want one for when I'm working (ie carpentry, yard/home work with motorized tools, etc..). Don't want damage to them. I am a man that always wears a Watch.




Guess it's probably the sweetest beater around!!

I like your style man.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanonMan

A battered, bruised and dismembered 6900R Rasta for £15.

(Vendor photo)

And then a new set of black clothes for it. (where's Tiktox when I need them!)









Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## ocddave

I will not be that lucky! LOL



Steelerswit said:


> At the second 25 it gets better, the mistakes you've made have grown up and moving out~
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## MainePorsche

A new/replacement Mudmaster on the courtesy of Amazon. Even though was just past thirty days they said they would refund in light of the fact I contacted Casio for a fix. I thought that was good of them. They could have stiff armed me, and made me ride the Asurion merry go round.


----------



## Steelerswit

DWM-100WC

i put $55 on this 10 days ago, as an opening bid. it was $54.50 with free shipping from Japan. didnt pay attention to it because we all know the snipers come in with under a minute left. i "knew" i would get out bid even with it ending at 3:30AM EDT. was putzing around the house, not paying any attention to it. next thing i know, i have an email "you won, pay now". only bid win, no problem. now for a plane trip and ISC hell.


----------



## CanonMan

Worth it for the cool back light alone. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## RmacMD

Not a G-Shock of course, but a used EFM-100-1AVDF off Ebay. Actual watch has a ding in the bezel insert just above the 10, but for $50.00 with the shipping I figure it should be a good everyday beater. I like the wave textured dial and the blue second hand.


----------



## Steelerswit

CanonMan said:


> Worth it for the cool back light alone.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


I love the old G back lights. I was shocked that got it. There is one at $187 with 22 watching and it's in sad shape. Another at $220 in good condition as well. Not arguing, but I really didn't have the fundage, so the rest of the week it's brown bag lunch. I should learn that I get the never gonna get it watch.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## fcasoli

First week of September


----------



## ocddave

Nice, and I wish this module was in my GPW1000, because I really like the 12 hour subdial 

I may end up with one of the black ones, there is a gold hardware one, and bronze hardware one out there.



fcasoli said:


> First week of September


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Only these Rangeman, one for wear and one for collection.


----------



## CanonMan

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Only these Rangeman, one for wear and one for collection.
> 
> View attachment 12449835
> 
> 
> View attachment 12449851
> 
> 
> View attachment 12449853


!.!.!.!      

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braad

Braad said:


> My second G-shock, after my GA-110, is coming soon from Japan! Just a tiny GXW-56-1bjf en route. The GA never gets worn as it's impossible to read, so the positive display King should rectify that
> 
> also, interested in a GD-350... post or neg screen >.< the disease has been reignited! That vibe alarm sounds super useful, as does a possibly legible negative display


Sooooo... funny thing this, Whilst still waiting for my GXW-56-1bjf to arrive from Japan, I was trawling through Gumtree (like an Aussie craigslist I guess?) and found this mint King 10 minutes from home for $120AUD ($94US)



...still waiting for that incoming positive King though!


----------



## MainePorsche

Braad said:


> Sooooo... funny thing this, Whilst still waiting for my GXW-56-1bjf to arrive from Japan, I was trawling through Gumtree (like an Aussie craigslist I guess?) and found this mint King 10 minutes from home for $120AUD ($94US)
> 
> 
> 
> ...still waiting for that incoming positive King though!


Good get.
Nice Watch.
A Watch of substance is a good thing.


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

CanonMan said:


> !.!.!.!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


It's my normal practice.:-d

Cbeers,

Wah


----------



## Braad

MainePorsche said:


> Good get.
> Nice Watch.
> A Watch of substance is a good thing.


Thanks MainePorsche
for the price, and it's condition, I couldn't pass it up. Now to wait for it's siblings arrival


----------



## arogle1stus

HWX56 King G.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Time4Playnow

arogle1stus said:


> HWX56 King G.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


...the one you weren't able to wrestle away from your SIL?? That version?? :-x

The one you've been talking about for so long?? It's incoming now??!! :rodekaart:-d

Congrats!!! :-!:-!:-! Hope we'll see some pics after it arrives!

BTW, did you know that over 36,000,000 g-shocks have been sold since 1984?? :-d:-d Well now, make that 36,000,00*1* based on your purchase! :-d


----------



## Fergfour

Unfortunately Time4Playnow, post from earlier today:

Re: GXW-56 and GX56 Owners Sound Off Here: Let's Get An Official Count.....Hoping to pick one up in 2018.

X Traindriver Art​


----------



## Phreddo

This was too good to pass up, as I have been on the hunt for this specific model and color for a while.

G-8100B-3

The face is mirrored, so the digits are positive, but the lighting is inverted.

I can't see wearing this much, as its a bit femmy. But I LOVE the color, like some 50's diner or something.

Makes a nice compliment to the red one.

Getting quite the little collection of oddballs here.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

did I help fund that...LOL


----------



## ocddave

Phreddo said:


> This was too good to pass up, as I have been on the hunt for this specific model and color for a while.
> 
> G-8100B-3
> 
> The face is mirrored, so the digits are positive, but the lighting is inverted.
> 
> I can't see wearing this much, as its a bit femmy. But I LOVE the color, like some 50's diner or something.
> 
> Makes a nice compliment to the red one.
> 
> Getting quite the little collection of oddballs here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


Those would definitely qualify as oddballs ;-)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbarbourtrim

Should have this on friday









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rangemanfan

Good lord I need help... just bought a GW-9200BWJ... my 4th Riseman. That makes: Regular Gray, Rescue Orange, Men In Military, and now all Black. Carefully watching a Navy Blue one too... might have to change my name soon to Risemanfan


----------



## kubr1ck

Phreddo said:


> This was too good to pass up, as I have been on the hunt for this specific model and color for a while.
> 
> G-8100B-3
> 
> The face is mirrored, so the digits are positive, but the lighting is inverted.
> 
> I can't see wearing this much, as its a bit femmy. But I LOVE the color, like some 50's diner or something.
> 
> Makes a nice compliment to the red one.
> 
> Getting quite the little collection of oddballs here.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


I can tell by your posts that you have an eclectic and terrific collection. Congrats on this latest beauty.


----------



## arogle1stus

time4play:
The same G I've been ranting and raving about, lo these many months!
But I just saw a headsup for a new square G. Part of the 35th Anniversary promotion.
the GW5035. Whatta honey!!! Verrry hard to acquire + it's JDM only.

I have a niece living in Japan. She could go to the Ginza and pick up either (I think) if
she weren't so busy teaching English to Japanese kids.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ocddave

Just ordered a GB-5600B-1JF, I might be becoming a square collector, this makes 5 of them b-)


----------



## CanonMan

ocddave said:


> Just ordered a GB-5600B-1JF, I might be becoming a square collector, this makes 5 of them b-)
> 
> View attachment 12452849


I like your Vibe.

See what I did there? Of course you did.

I'll get my coat.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## ocddave

VIBE alarm, 1TIME/DAILY alarms, and 1/10 second timer......its almost a carbon copy of my beloved GD-350's.....I had to have it......LOL ;-)

I only hope the Bluetooth can be disabled to save battery power, didn't see it mentioned in the manual so far, scarce Bluetooth info actually.



CanonMan said:


> I like your Vibe.
> 
> See what I did there? Of course you did.
> 
> I'll get my coat.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTR350

The new one!


----------



## arogle1stus

ocddave
Come to think of it Dave you just might be becoming a square G collector
In the 65 years I've been collecting, flipping and gifting watch I spurned
square watches of all types. Just didn't rattle my canoe. Til my SIL Mark
showed me his King G. I had a come to Square movement. Praise the
Lord. I've been delivered!!!

Rangeman: Luving yer 9400 too.Wearing my GA100 MC on cloth strap
today. Whoopie!

X Traindriver Art.


----------



## Fergfour

Here's my latest grab, an MR-G 130T. There were a handful of different versions of the 130T, this looks like a -8A based on the dial color and these were introduced in 1998. The 130T was low on my MR-G wish list but based on the good condition, 69 bucks after fees(shipping extra), and importantly, a 19.5cm bracelet which means I don't have to go hunting for impossible to find links, I decided it was worth the investment and a nice edition to my small MR-G collection. 
Some pics:


----------



## Time4Playnow

This one, hopefully by the end of the week.... GW-A1100KH-3AJF.

I realized that I don't have an olive G in my collection. My PRW-7000-3JF is olive, but now that I've put the bracelet on it, only a small part of the case is olive. The rest is black.

So now, I'll have an olive colored G. And I really like the orange accents on this one. :-!


----------



## fcasoli

Waiting the MTG-G, less delay I suppose, next Tuesday I can receive this GST-W110D, I love the dial, negative, also if not readable....

I like the steel in this moment!


----------



## Fugio

Hopefully, this will arrive this week. I'm replacing the bezel and strap with ones from a DW5600E and will be selling the denim bezel and strap.









It should look something like this...


----------



## Steelerswit

I should have 2 from the fergermeister tomorrow, both squares, and the WC from Japan.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GaryK30

A friend of mine recently bought a King GX-56BB-1. After a few days he decided it just wasn't for him, so now it's on the way to me.

I didn't really need it, and I probably wouldn't have bought one otherwise, but I do like the all-blacked-out look and the Mudman-style construction (with button covers and case back resin cover). It's a gigantic, puffed up square.

This will be my only _non-atomic_ solar G. I'd have to pay much, much more to get a GXW-56BB-1.


----------



## ocddave

I think you'll like it, its comfortable (and well built - the buckle is a work of art actually), but the module leaves a lot to be desired. I actually like using this one as a daily beater lately, along with the two GD-350's, they all wear more comfortable then the rest on my wrist. Its missing one blackout feature, this model has the silver buckle not the black one like on the GXW-56BB, Enjoy! 



GaryK30 said:


> I friend of mine recently bought a King GX-56BB-1. After a few days he decided it just wasn't for him, so now it's on the way to me.
> 
> I didn't really need it, and I probably wouldn't have bought one otherwise, but I do like the all-blacked-out look and the Mudman-style construction (with button covers and case back resin cover). It's a gigantic, puffed up square.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> A friend of mine recently bought a King GX-56BB-1. After a few days he decided it just wasn't for him, so now it's on the way to me.
> 
> I didn't really need it, and I probably wouldn't have bought one otherwise, but I do like the all-blacked-out look and the Mudman-style construction (with button covers and case back resin cover). It's a gigantic, puffed up square.
> 
> *This will be my only non-atomic solar G.* I'd have to pay much, much more to get a GWX-56BB-1.


Congrats on the GX-56BB-1!! :-!

Your comment reminded me of the old practice of Casio making two different versions of the Frogman too - the atomic and non-atomic versions. The GWF-1000 was the atomic vers while the GF-1000 was non-atomic. In the case of those Frogs, especially unique colorways, there was often a YUUUUUGE price difference between the atomic and non-atomic versions. Like - $300 or more.

Now with the GWF-D1000, evidently Casio has abandoned that practice of making two separate versions. I wonder if that change will trickle down to other Gs, or if Casio will continue to make atomic/non-atomic versions of some models?? :think:

In a premium G like the GWF-D1000, I think it makes sense to just make them all atomic.


----------



## AirWatch

*Black as all get-out on pre-order
*


----------



## ocddave

AirWatch said:


> *Black as all get-out on pre-order
> *


From where?! The rest of us want one too 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

I have a Pro Trek Manaslu coming next week, and an MT-G by the end of the month. I think I've sold my soul to Casio. No more for the rest of the year. (Now... I mean that.) :-x


----------



## AirWatch

Amazon Japan.


----------



## ocddave

AirWatch said:


> Amazon Japan.


Can we use our US Amazon prime accounts to purchase from there? Hmm...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanonMan

ocddave said:


> Can we use our US Amazon prime accounts to purchase from there? Hmm...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Never mind that, what about from UK Amazon prime?

Hehe



Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G

Well, I was just about to pull the trigger on a new Seiko Samurai....But instead, I have my first Frogman en route, basic black GWF 1000, supposed to arrive on Friday, can't wait!!!!


----------



## AirWatch

No, you gotta register separately with them.


----------



## Fergfour

Won the bid on a GW1600TDJ today at the price I was hoping for, about 1/5th of it's original selling price back in the mid 2000's. It is a departure from the usual smaller G styles in my collection but I just love the look of it. Besides a slight ding in the bezel it's in great shape. I've seen a lot of 1600's where the bezel lettering is worn off in many places, this one seems completely intact in that regard. The TDJ has a titanium bracelet which should reduce the weight a little. The caseback is SS but I'm not 100% sure on the bezel. It looks to be the same color as the bracelet so I think it's Ti as well.


----------



## frhoads

Beautiful.



Fergfour said:


> Won the bid on a GW1600TDJ today at the price I was hoping for, about 1/5th of it's original selling price back in the mid 2000's. It is a departure from the usual smaller G styles in my collection but I just love the look of it. Besides a slight ding in the bezel it's in great shape. I've seen a lot of 1600's where the bezel lettering is worn off in many places, this one seems completely intact in that regard. The TDJ has a titanium bracelet which should reduce the weight a little. The caseback is SS but I'm not 100% sure on the bezel. It looks to be the same color as the bracelet so I think it's Ti as well.
> 
> View attachment 12480061
> View attachment 12480065
> View attachment 12480067
> View attachment 12480069
> View attachment 12480071
> View attachment 12480075
> View attachment 12480077


----------



## Piowa

GW-M5610-1 is the watch I wanted to buy as my first G-Shock in October 2011, but I chose G-7800 instead.









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Black screws arrived, setup completed


----------



## fcasoli

The best metal watch


----------



## MainePorsche

Fergfour said:


> Won the bid on a GW1600TDJ today at the price I was hoping for, about 1/5th of it's original selling price back in the mid 2000's. It is a departure from the usual smaller G styles in my collection but I just love the look of it. Besides a slight ding in the bezel it's in great shape. I've seen a lot of 1600's where the bezel lettering is worn off in many places, this one seems completely intact in that regard. The TDJ has a titanium bracelet which should reduce the weight a little. The caseback is SS but I'm not 100% sure on the bezel. It looks to be the same color as the bracelet so I think it's Ti as well.
> 
> View attachment 12480061
> View attachment 12480065
> View attachment 12480067
> View attachment 12480069
> View attachment 12480071
> View attachment 12480075
> View attachment 12480077


Really a very handsome Timepiece.


----------



## Fergfour

Couldn't agree more maineporsche. There are half a dozen variants of it too, some with a black bezel, some in stainless, etc. Now it's the waiting game for the seller to send it to the warehouse in Japan, then the warehouse to send it to me.


----------



## kubr1ck

I'm still back east, but it looks like my Pro Trek Manaslu has landed back at home. You know you're a WIS when the waiting game is usually more exciting than actually taking delivery. :-d


----------



## ocddave

Added another toy, ordered a (GD-X6900MC-1) b-)


----------



## VIA4321

Out today on G-Shock UK website:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

VIA4321 said:


> Out today on G-Shock UK website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats. Can't wait to see photos when you receive it.


----------



## ocddave

I think the US Amazon site has one of their vendors advertising all but the GW5035 for sale. I saw the GA-835 for $196, but they want $23 shipping, so pricey right now.


----------



## yankeexpress

Kawasaki LE


----------



## SgtPepper

On the way to me: GB-6900B-1









ProdukteÂ.? BLUETOOTH-UHRÂ.? G-SHOCKÂ.? CASIO


----------



## Certified G

So I just got home from work & the UPS guy left this on my porch---


----------



## Certified G

My first Frogman! Happy Froggie Friday to me!!!


----------



## MainePorsche

Certified G said:


> My first Frogman! Happy Froggie Friday to me!!!
> View attachment 12491307


Great Watch.
Wear it Well.


----------



## GaryK30

Certified G said:


> My first Frogman! Happy Froggie Friday to me!!!
> View attachment 12491307


Nice. The GWF-1000 is a good deal these days.


----------



## AirWatch

*At last! A positive display GA100 I like. On pre-order.
*


----------



## GaryK30

AirWatch said:


> *At last! A positive display GA100 I like. On pre-order.
> *


Nice one. I wonder if they finally lumed the hands. (Probably not, but one can hope.)


----------



## SgtPepper

So today it has arrived the GB-6900B-1. The Bluetooth connection with the Samsung Galaxy J5 2016 with Android 6.0.1 has equaled. Phone, SMS and e-mail notification also work.









But even without Bluetooth functions, the GB-6900 has a lot to offer. Besides extensive functions and contrast-rich display, a very strong vibration alarm (3 vibration types adjustable), which is even stronger than the Timex T49851. For this reason, the purchase has already paid off.


----------



## MainePorsche

SgtPepper said:


> So today it has arrived the GB-6900B-1. The Bluetooth connection with the Samsung Galaxy J5 2016 with Android 6.0.1 has equaled. Phone, SMS and e-mail notification also work.
> 
> View attachment 12493879
> 
> 
> But even without Bluetooth functions, the GB-6900 has a lot to offer. Besides extensive functions and contrast-rich display, a very strong vibration alarm (3 vibration types adjustable), which is even stronger than the Timex T49851. For this reason, the purchase has already paid off.
> 
> View attachment 12493919


Schon aussehende uhr.


----------



## SgtPepper

Danke Dir. Thank you


----------



## kubr1ck

SgtPepper said:


> So today it has arrived the GB-6900B-1. The Bluetooth connection with the Samsung Galaxy J5 2016 with Android 6.0.1 has equaled. Phone, SMS and e-mail notification also work.
> 
> But even without Bluetooth functions, the GB-6900 has a lot to offer. Besides extensive functions and contrast-rich display, a very strong vibration alarm (3 vibration types adjustable), which is even stronger than the Timex T49851. For this reason, the purchase has already paid off.
> 
> View attachment 12493919


Very clean dial on that one. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## SgtPepper

Thank you.


----------



## Prdrers

Certified G said:


> My first Frogman! Happy Froggie Friday to me!!!
> View attachment 12491307


Congrats! I would've died knowing a Frog was just sitting helpless on my porch. I once took a day off from work because I was expecting a watch. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G

Prdrers said:


> Congrats! I would've died knowing a Frog was just sitting helpless on my porch. I once took a day off from work because I was expecting a watch.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


LoL, yeah he was helpless only for about an hour. Turns out my daughter was off of school, so she didn't see it on the porch until about an hour after delivery. I signed for it in advance through their site....didn't want to though. Luckily, my boss was out of town so I "finished things up early" to go check out the Frog!

Since we're on the subject, Frogman spotted a little friend on the side of my house tonight-


----------



## VIA4321

Found a package from Casio UK waiting for me when I got home









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rangemanfan

Got my 5th Multiband Riseman incoming. Men in Ice White.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321

rangemanfan said:


> Got my 5th Multiband Riseman incoming. Men in Ice White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The white and blue combo is really nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

My name is Phreddo, and I have a problem.

The price was too good to ignore.

G-6900CC









Okay, so, what I got is not what I ordered.

Looks nothing like the picture.

I'm probably going to request a refund. I'm not too bummed because it's of comparable value, and it's something I've not seen before. But ultimately it's nothing I would ever wear or buy.

It's not unattractive but it is less practical than any GA-110 I've had.

Worst LCD EVAR.

Plus the hands aren't synced to the time, so you have to manually adjust if you change the time. And they only go forward, so in the fall you have to advance 23 hours. Blech.

Casio did, however, like the hands, so that's something.

Oh well, probably for the best.




























UP-UPDATE

Seller acknowledged the mixup, and has already sent the correct watch. Out of curiosity I've asked his price for this one, otherwise I'll return it when the correct one arrives.

Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZJAZZ

Waiting for a new GPW-1000 Titanium    Yeeeahhh!!! Now the hard waiting 2 days begin   

(Stock photo)


----------



## JSM9872

Just ordered this one, very good deal on a "new without tags" one. Hopefully be here early next week.









(Internet Pic)

Also considering a GD-100-1A, selling my 1B version even though I really like the model just in a positive display phase right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie

I have this one on order now, GST-B100 I really liked the "slim" height and all the nice details..I was going to pick up the limited model GST-B100X-1A...and maybe I will pick it up anyway!


----------



## Unadan360

Are you in the UK? Wondering how I'm going to get this watch since I'm in the USA.


----------



## SgtPepper

A GW-5000 I have not, but soon at least the band. ;-)









https://www.minott-center.com/g-sho...and-fuer-gw-5000-resin-schwarz-casio/a-29596/

Just ordered.


----------



## gshocKen81

jamsie said:


> I have this one on order now, GST-B100 I really liked the "slim" height and all the nice details..I was going to pick up the limited model GST-B100X-1A...and maybe I will pick it up anyway!
> View attachment 12501353
> View attachment 12501355


May I ask who you ordered from? I hope to order the GST-B100D this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

rangemanfan said:


> Got my 5th Multiband Riseman incoming. Men in Ice White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats  next try to get this one .. that's a real belter


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived ...


----------



## Miklos86

What better way to celebrate 100 posts than by announcing that I've pulled the trigger on my second G, the revered GW-5000-1JF. I don't plan on making a habit of buying another G at each milestone, but who knows...

Ordered from Amazon US, price is on par with Chino, better than Seiya and I trust them more with customs clearance and possible returns. Funny that it means receiving a Japan-made watch from the US, but Amazon Germany (which is the default site for Hungary) doesn't offer that product. Also ordered a nice watch case, which will be necessary as my collection will now include 4 watches, half of them Gs.

Shipping is a pain to CEE Europe, expected delivery on the 28th.

Picture downloaded from Google/TZ-UK Forum, this will be my G family when the time comes:


----------



## rangemanfan

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Congrats  next try to get this one .. that's a real belter


I lost the auction for that one last time =( and I couldnt afford to get the red which was up the same time as the white so I had to make a concession. My eyes open for it though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

rangemanfan said:


> I lost the auction for that one last time =( and I couldnt afford to get the red which was up the same time as the white so I had to make a concession. My eyes open for it though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes quite pricy ( multiband 6 & top condition ) But one of the finest for sure!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

harald-hans said:


> Just arrived ...


Big congrats  Welcome aboard


----------



## WES51

harald-hans said:


> Just arrived ...


Thanks for sharing that very cool detail as well. Who would have thought about a box like this. Very nice!


----------



## rangemanfan

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes quite pricy ( multiband 6 & top condition ) But one of the finest for sure!


Both the Blue and the Red sold for around 300 each.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

rangemanfan said:


> Both the Blue and the Red sold for around 300 each.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a steal


----------



## jamsie

My second inbound, a classic I have been looking at on & off for years...never felt I was mature enough for it even in my UP there years until now.


----------



## Fergfour

jamsie said:


> My second inbound, a classic I have been looking at on & off for years...never felt I was mature enough for it even in my UP there years until now.
> 
> View attachment 12502967


Great choice. Carbon, titanium. What's not to like. Except tiny buttons that some people can't stand


----------



## harald-hans

On the way ...

PRW-S3500-1


----------



## ZJAZZ

And the wait is over! My new GPW Titanium is here!!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

ZJAZZ said:


> And the wait is over! My new GPW Titanium is here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, but I thought you already had this model.


----------



## Rocat

Casio GW-7900-1 inbound from a fellow member. I'm not a fan of the metal studs and may have to place an order with PacParts or alol off the bay for the plastic studs instead.

Picture was swiped from the web.


----------



## jamsie

Tick Tock.. Tick Tock.. obsessively looking at everyone else's new arrivals....Tick Tock...waiting for these two..


----------



## ZJAZZ

GaryK30 said:


> Very nice, but I thought you already had this model.


Yes you absolutely right but that one unfortunately got the infamous second hand problem and got progressively worse being stuck at various places.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch

*35th Anniversary Sankuanz stylin' - *White resin is just not me, but this is a striking design of a favorite model just the same, so a week or so of resistance is all history now. What I see as spring-snow camo is on its way to me.

By the way, my other (first) 35th Anniversary order (see a few pages back) package has been sitting pretty here for a coupla days now, waiting for me to get a chance to shoot-'n'-share the unboxing for and with y'all. Hopefully, I'll get it done by tomorrow.


----------



## MainePorsche

AirWatch said:


> *35th Anniversary Sankuanz stylin' - *White resin is just not me, but this is a striking design of a favorite model just the same, so a week or so of resistance is all history now. What I see as spring-snow camo is on its way to me.
> 
> By the way, my other (first) 35th Anniversary order (see a few pages back) package has been sitting pretty here for a coupla days now, waiting for me to get a chance to shoot-'n'-share the unboxing for and with y'all. Hopefully, I'll get it done by tomorrow.


I like it.
What is 'Sankuanz' ?


----------



## AirWatch

MainePorsche said:


> I like it.
> What is 'Sankuanz' ?


"The More You Know"...For your perusal: https://www.g-central.com/sankuanz-x-g-shock-ga-700/


----------



## MainePorsche

AirWatch said:


> "The More You Know"...For your perusal: https://www.g-central.com/sankuanz-x-g-shock-ga-700/


Thank you.


----------



## Miklos86

ZJAZZ said:


> And the wait is over! My new GPW Titanium is here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now this looks stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## ZJAZZ

Miklos86 said:


> Now this looks stunning! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Marrin

This just arrived but for someone else so it left the same day









WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## Marrin

This still has to arrive, but this one is for me 










WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## ocddave

Is that clear resin on that watch?



Marrin said:


> This still has to arrive, but this one is for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## Marrin

Smoke grey

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## ocddave

I guess what I meant, is it kind of see-thru?



Marrin said:


> Smoke grey
> 
> WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Marrin said:


> This just arrived but for someone else so it left the same day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## Marrin

ocddave said:


> I guess what I meant, is it kind of see-thru?


Aha, yes, it is slightly see thru to match the strap that is also see thru to show the carbon fiber underneath.
But I plan on taking both off and putting the watch on a regular GW-M bezel and strap, not only because I dislike the look of this, but also because the strap on the GW-S is longer and flares out more, and also I want to keep it pristine if I ever decide to flip the watch 

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## yankeexpress

A G-Shock one does not see everyday, G-7710KRT


----------



## MainePorsche

I just ordered this AE 2000 1EV from Amazon. Had an interesting face I thought.


----------



## MainePorsche

Ordered this one too. Thought it interesting.


----------



## GaryK30

MainePorsche said:


> I just ordered this AE 2000 1EV from Amazon. Had an interesting face I thought.


Nice choice. It has good build quality for an inexpensive Casio, plus it can take standard G strap adapters.











MainePorsche said:


> Ordered this one too. Thought it interesting.


The color is really eye catching on this one. I bought one for my nephew and he loved it. Later I upgraded him to a Rangeman.


----------



## MainePorsche

GaryK30 said:


> Nice choice. It has good build quality for an inexpensive Casio, plus it can take standard G strap adapters.
> 
> View attachment 12511455
> 
> 
> The color is really eye catching on this one. I bought one for my nephew and he loved it. Later I upgraded him to a Rangeman.
> 
> View attachment 12511457


Yes Gary, like your idea of the Zulu on the 'Aviator'.
I think you said a 24 mm adapter... but whose ?
Thanks,
Craig


----------



## GaryK30

MainePorsche said:


> Yes Gary, like your idea of the Zulu on the 'Aviator'.
> I think you said a 24 mm adapter... but whose ?
> Thanks,
> Craig


I used Casio OEM adapters that I bought from WestCoasTime. I'm sure the standard JaysandKays adapters will work as well, but not the JaysandKays smaller "convertible" adapters.

The strap is a 24mm Maratac S-Series 3-ring Zulu.

Here are my original posts on the AE-2000 strap mod.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/ot-ae-2000-w-modified-685115.html#post43931863

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/ot-ae-2000-w-modified-685115-2.html#post43968751


----------



## MainePorsche

Thanks again.


----------



## hoss

https://jet.com/product/detail/47c7...&clickid=41acad9c-d801-47b0-a5e4-c09cec9d89ea


----------



## STavros78

My first King in da house.I also love the tin.Best looking generic tin imo.


----------



## Rocat

I was able to preorder this from Quelleheure tonight. It will ship on the 22nd. I thought about the green version as well but reality stepped in and made me remember how bad some of these negative lcd's are to see in normal light.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Whoa, today was a big shopping day for me. ;-) I've done a lot of selling lately, and had funds available in my Paypal account. We all know what often happens to funds like that! :-d

First, I decided to RE-PURCHASE a Frogman I used to own! The GWF-D1000B-1JF!!! :-d I must have been crazy to ever sell it. Love those blue highlights!! So....here it comes again!!



Then, thanks to our friend MainePorsche, I was inspired to look at some GW-9300 Mudmen on Ebay... and ended up getting this one, the GW-9300CM-1, PLUS JaysandKays bullbars! :-d It's a good look, and this will be one tough damn watch!! ;-)

BTW, I used to own a bunch of different Mudman watches and models... Eventually sold them all. I am a sucker for camo though, and also orange highlights - and this one has both. Now I'll have a Mudman back in the collection.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Whoa, today was a big shopping day for me. ;-) I've done a lot of selling lately, and had funds available in my Paypal account. We all know what often happens to funds like that! :-d
> 
> First, I decided to RE-PURCHASE a Frogman I used to own! The GWF-D1000B-1JF!!! :-d I must have been crazy to ever sell it. Love those blue highlights!! So....here it comes again!!
> 
> 
> 
> Then, thanks to our friend MainePorsche, I was inspired to look at some GW-9300 Mudmen on Ebay... and ended up getting this one, the GW-9300CM-1, PLUS JaysandKays bullbars! :-d It's a good look, and this will be one tough damn watch!! ;-)
> 
> BTW, I used to own a bunch of different Mudman watches and models... Eventually sold them all. I am a sucker for camo though, and also orange highlights - and this one has both. Now I'll have a Mudman back in the collection.


Awesome T4P. I know you have got some fine funds Not anymore into Muddy's but your choice is very very nice. It's a beauty - and yes not much to say about the Froggy. Simply stunning. Enjoy


----------



## MainePorsche

Time4Playnow said:


> Whoa, today was a big shopping day for me. ;-) I've done a lot of selling lately, and had funds available in my Paypal account. We all know what often happens to funds like that! :-d
> 
> First, I decided to RE-PURCHASE a Frogman I used to own! The GWF-D1000B-1JF!!! :-d I must have been crazy to ever sell it. Love those blue highlights!! So....here it comes again!!
> 
> 
> 
> Then, thanks to our friend MainePorsche, I was inspired to look at some GW-9300 Mudmen on Ebay... and ended up getting this one, the GW-9300CM-1, PLUS JaysandKays bullbars! :-d It's a good look, and this will be one tough damn watch!! ;-)
> 
> BTW, I used to own a bunch of different Mudman watches and models... Eventually sold them all. I am a sucker for camo though, and also orange highlights - and this one has both. Now I'll have a Mudman back in the collection.


Well Sir, I do declare it an honor to be so mentioned by this venerable member of our Forum.

Great gets, both.
Wear them well.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Then, thanks to our friend MainePorsche, I was inspired to look at some GW-9300 Mudmen on Ebay... and ended up getting this one, the GW-9300CM-1, PLUS JaysandKays bullbars! :-d It's a good look, and this will be one tough damn watch!! ;-)
> 
> BTW, I used to own a bunch of different Mudman watches and models... Eventually sold them all. I am a sucker for camo though, and also orange highlights - and this one has both. Now I'll have a Mudman back in the collection.


Nice. This is my favorite GW-9300. I just wish it didn't have such a big price premium over the other versions.


----------



## jamsie

Since mine has yet to ship...I am considering a quick S_witcharOO _from the GSTEEL-B100 to the GSTEEL-B100X model...upgrades are limited, sapphire crystal, buckle and carbon elements...


----------



## scooby

I've been waiting for a good looking, non gimmicky, modestly sized, aviator style G ever since they discontinued the GW-2500 line. This is the first design that I've liked since then. Can't wait.









And the regular positive display version....


----------



## Jasabor

After a month (!!) of waiting,tomorrow i will receive my DW-9950. Thought it went missing underway from Japan to the Netherlands. Last week i found the reason why the delay was so long.









Amsterdam Mail Center have a new sorting machine installed,which causing some problems.....









The wait is almost over.


----------



## rangemanfan

GaryK30 said:


> Nice. This is my favorite GW-9300. I just wish it didn't have such a big price premium over the other versions.


Im glad I scooped mine up for 230 last summer. They're holding steady around the 300 mark now... my keeper has some desk diving marks but for a while that one that the most wrist time from me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872

I took these the other day but got sidetracked and didn't post them. It came it in only a couple days and was a surprise since it was days ahead of schedule!


















I love the multi colored strap, really adds to the look of the watch imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tedjosg2003

G Shock Robert Geller for me 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I ordered this last night from watch-shop. Now the waiting begins for this one and the GLS-5600CL-1JF. I believe both will ship on Friday.










***EDIT***

It appears that Quelleheure is shipping the GLS-5600CL early. Or at least that's what I gather based on the email they sent me. Google Translate doesn't seem to like translating from Japanese into English and making it coherent enough for me read it. lol


----------



## kubr1ck

I have two G-Shocks stuck in US Customs (35th square and my first Frog). I'm so depressed, I think I need to buy another G-Shock. :roll:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> I have two G-Shocks stuck in US Customs (35th square and my first Frog). I'm so depressed, I think I need to buy another G-Shock. :roll:


Wow I feel your pain :-( Fingers crossed. Hope it will be cleared soon


----------



## jamsie

1st to arrive...the GW-S5600-1JF


----------



## gshocked_extreme

yankeexpress said:


> A G-Shock one does not see everyday, G-7710KRT


Thats a rarw sight - great looking collaboration Gshock to have. Loving the colour.


----------



## gshocked_extreme

Waiting for the Mudmaster GWG1000RD at the local G-Factory store. The stores were out of stock and a little interogation of the store employee got me their warehouse list. They had their last 2 watches in stock sitting lonely and unnoticed in the warehouse. Grabbed them and waiting to open the package waiting at home.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gshocked_extreme said:


> Waiting for the Mudmaster GWG1000RD at the local G-Factory store. The stores were out of stock and a little interogation of the store employee got me their warehouse list. They had their last 2 watches in stock sitting lonely and unnoticed in the warehouse. Grabbed them and waiting to open the package waiting at home.


Nice Have fun


----------



## Rocat

This is the third G-Shock in about a week. I just snagged a brand new Casio GLS-6900-1 off eBay for $69.99 with the code that is running until 6pm PST for anything $75 and above. The code is PSAVE15NOW.


----------



## Miklos86

gshocked_extreme said:


> Waiting for the Mudmaster GWG1000RD at the local G-Factory store. The stores were out of stock and a little interogation of the store employee got me their warehouse list. They had their last 2 watches in stock sitting lonely and unnoticed in the warehouse. Grabbed them and waiting to open the package waiting at home.


The red and blue Mudmaster looks great. Waiting to open the package that is patiently sitting in the safety of your home is one of the best kinds of waiting


----------



## Miklos86

Today is a good day. Amazon has moved forward the delivry date of the GW-5000 from next Thursday to Monday. The package, containing the JDM watch and a wooden watch case has already left the US carrier facility.


----------



## kubr1ck

MT-G is preparing to leave the mothership to its new home across the Pacific. Safe travels. Looking forward to meeting you. Please don't get lost on the way. :roll:


----------



## Rocat

Don't know why I bought this one. Probably because blue is my favorite color. If I do not like it I'll give it to my son. He is wearing my DW-5600E and I'd like to have it back.


----------



## fcasoli

Not sure but I'm interested in this red steel


----------



## Time4Playnow

Oh, ohhhhhooooooooooooooo.... GWF-D1000B-1JF Frog breezed thru Customs and is already in my local area. Should be delivered tomorrow!! Can't wait to have that blue beauty back in the stable. :-!


----------



## fcasoli

From Japan 🇯🇵

I want to switch to metal G-Shock with part of my collection


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Oh, ohhhhhooooooooooooooo.... GWF-D1000B-1JF Frog breezed thru Customs and is already in my local area. Should be delivered tomorrow!! Can't wait to have that blue beauty back in the stable. :-!


----------



## Fergfour

Fcasoli, I too am finding myself shifting towards metal G's lately. Most of my recent purchases have been metal models and about 20% of my collection is so. For me it's because I love the look and feel of the older, discontinued metal G's. Don't get me wrong, I love my poly/resin G's and screwbacks, and wear them all the time, but I feel I have too many as it is! Here's the latest incoming which is in large part metal, "metal twisted" as they say


----------



## Steelerswit

"G-SHOCK × SANKUANZ" G-SHOCK 35th Anniversary Collaboration


----------



## MainePorsche

Just put some adapters and a strap on this AE 2000W. Groovy little watch, but keeps bad time. I set it to one of the Big Boys time, and it’s now 3 mins fast in 4 days.
Oh well...


----------



## Fergfour

That's poor timekeeping mp but hard to judge on 3 days. Lot's of Casios are +/- 15 seconds a month and who knows where yours will end up. I'd be interested in longer term test results. There's always the trimmer adjustment, if it's possible on that mode, if things aren't panning out.


----------



## GaryK30

MainePorsche said:


> Just put some adapters and a strap on this AE 2000W. Groovy little watch, but keeps bad time. I set it to one of the Big Boys time, and it's now 3 mins fast in 4 days.
> Oh well...


That's WAY out of spec (30 seconds per month). I'd exchange it. My AE-2000 runs fast as well, but only about 12 seconds per month.


----------



## GaryK30

Fergfour said:


> That's poor timekeeping mp but hard to judge on 3 days. Lot's of Casios are +/- 15 seconds a month and who knows where yours will end up. I'd be interested in longer term test results. There's always the trimmer adjustment, if it's possible on that mode, if things aren't panning out.


Most of the later-model basic Casios don't have a trimmer, but most Gs do.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> "G-SHOCK × SANKUANZ" G-SHOCK 35th Anniversary Collaboration


Fine catch


----------



## MainePorsche

GaryK30 said:


> That's WAY out of spec (30 seconds per month). I'd exchange it. My AE-2000 runs fast as well, but only about 12 seconds per month.


Yes, is way out there. I set it to my GWG when I received it, and now is 3 mins fast when compared to it...in 4 days. 
Even though it was only 25.00 I would have expected better.


----------



## Fergfour

I was quoting most G specs at +/-15 seconds. The Illuminator specs are +/-30 seconds per month so if it stays it's current course, it could be 30 seconds off in a month. Which technically would be within spec. I guess you could keep track over the next week or 2 and see how things pan out.


----------



## MainePorsche

Fergfour said:


> I was quoting most G specs at +/-15 seconds. The Illuminator specs are +/-30 seconds per month so if it stays it's current course, it could be 30 seconds off in a month. Which technically would be within spec. I guess you could keep track over the next week or 2 and see how things pan out.


Ferg, 3 *mins *fast in 4 days.


----------



## Fergfour

OOPS sorry! Ok I'm done for the night obviously. Gonna go watch Star Trek or something....


----------



## SgtPepper

*@MainePorsche*

That is very much, too much.

My Casio AE-2100 has + 10 seconds a month.


----------



## GaryK30

MainePorsche said:


> Yes, is way out there. I set it to my GWG when I received it, and now is 3 mins fast when compared to it...in 4 days.
> Even though it was only 25.00 I would have expected better.


Definitely exchange it for another one. It's off way more in one day than it should be in a month.


----------



## MainePorsche

GaryK30 said:


> Definitely exchange it for another one. It's off way more in one day than it should be in a month.


I bought 3 'little' watches on same order from Amazon. Going to send them all back. Bought them because they looked interesting. I should have known better.


----------



## kubr1ck

The wayward travels of my first Frog. Sometimes I think the USPS enjoys f'ing with me. :-s


----------



## mrcopps

I have 2 watches on their way and I'm SO EXCITED!! An Aevig Huldra and an IKEPOD HEMIPODE! Whoo-hoo! Looks like I have no cash for quite some time though...


----------



## GaryK30

MainePorsche said:


> I bought 3 'little' watches on same order from Amazon. Going to send them all back. Bought them because they looked interesting. I should have known better.


Was there a problem with the G-7900A-4 also? I really like mine, but I wear it more now that it has blue resin.

What was the third one?


----------



## MainePorsche

GaryK30 said:


> Was there a problem with the G-7900A-4 also? I really like mine, but I wear it more now that it has blue resin.
> 
> What was the third one?


Third one was an AE 2100W.
I was seduced by the red color on the 7900, but I should have been stronger.
Since I've entered into G Shock land my first Watches were atomic synched for time, and this spoiled me. All three of these have been off. The one mentioned above excessively, and the others by seconds. If I'm going to own a non mechanical it will only be a G Shock, and it will only be atomic synched. Don't have the patience I used to, to reset the time and I like these things exacting.


----------



## GaryK30

MainePorsche said:


> Third one was an AE 2100W.
> I was seduced by the red color on the 7900, but I should have been stronger.
> Since I've entered into G Shock land my first Watches were atomic synched for time, and this spoiled me. All three of these have been off. The one mentioned above excessively, and the others by seconds. If I'm going to own a non mechanical it will only be a G Shock, and it will only be atomic synched. Don't have the patience I used to, to reset the time and I like these things exacting.


I also prefer solar/atomic Gs, but currently I have 5 solar/atomic, 1 solar/non-atomic, and 8 non-solar/non-atomic.


----------



## MainePorsche

Maybe I’m just getting to old...


----------



## kubr1ck

MainePorsche said:


> Maybe I'm just getting to old...


Nah, you were just spoiled by having a GWG, GWN and Frog be among your first G-Shocks. ;-)


----------



## MainePorsche

kubr1ck said:


> Nah, you were just spoiled by having a GWG, GWN and Frog be among your first G-Shocks. ;-)


Yes, this is likely so.
It's been a bad few days for me, and when I returned and re-strapped the watch and noted it out of timing properly my patience factor was rather depleted.


----------



## Steelerswit

MainePorsche said:


> Maybe I'm just getting to old...


Are you yelling "get off my lawn!" Yet?

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## MainePorsche

Steelerswit said:


> Are you yelling "get off my lawn!" Yet?
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Good to see/hear you...
Knew you'd be in on this one.
Nah, I'm so in the IDGAS mode I only care about my lawn the day before I have to cut it...like tomorrow.


----------



## Steelerswit

I'm thinking of sheep to do lawn maintenance, then supply a few good meals~

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Miklos86

Arrrgh... According to DHL my GW-5000 was allegedly received by the reception of my company, but I can't even get there to at least stash it into the boot of my car because of intermittent meetings.


----------



## ocddave

Steelerswit said:


> I'm thinking of sheep to do lawn maintenance, then supply a few good meals~
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


There are perks to living in a townhouse in Bangkok, now my brother mows the lawn back home in the states ;-)


----------



## JSM9872

Ordered a GD-100-1A off Amazon. Placed the order yesterday and it'll be here tomorrow, have to love prime! I sold the 1B version even though I was wearing it pretty frequently and decided I wanted to have the positive version, plus I love the red and green accents on the face. 


"Don't Panic!"

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

JSM9872 said:


> Ordered a GD-100-1A off Amazon. Placed the order yesterday and it'll be here tomorrow, have to love prime! I sold the 1B version even though I was wearing it pretty frequently and decided I wanted to have the positive version, plus I love the red and green accents on the face.
> 
> "Don't Panic!"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


I wonder why the GD-100-1A costs so much more than the 1B at Amazon.


----------



## JSM9872

GaryK30 said:


> I wonder why the GD-100-1A costs so much more than the 1B at Amazon.


Not too sure, it normally is though. I ended up pulling the trigger on it after watching the price slowly drop over the span of a week or so, 2 sellers making sure the other wasn't out done lol. Made it down to the lowest price I've found it for. At that point I didn't have a choice.

"Don't Panic!"

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah

Still debate on this GA-700SE-1A9. I like the way it looks but nothing is really special.


----------



## herculelingenu

Hi everyone !

I know what the next G-SHOCK will be !
And...I purchased it with 50% off : GWN-1000F-2AER !


----------



## aneflan

herculelingenu said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> I know what the next G-SHOCK will be !
> And...I purchased it with 50% off : GWN-1000F-2AER !


Hi! I also ordered this. Quite good deals with this colour. I paid 239e (ad).


----------



## herculelingenu

Me too I paid the same price. May be we bought at the same retailer


----------



## JSM9872

GD-100-1A was here waiting for me when I got home from work, always a welcomed greeting!










Swapped out some spare parts from my parts drawer and voila, a quick transformation.










"Don't Panic!"

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aneflan

herculelingenu said:


> Me too I paid the same price. May be we bought at the same retailer


I decided to pay 14 euros extra with dhl express and omg how fast it was. I placed that order yesterday at 16:00 and now it arrived my home (in Finland) before 16:00. So it took less than 24h to ship into Finland. Amazing!

And this seems quite nice watch. Colours in picture are not that atractive but irl it is quite nice. 
And that price was quite good deal! -52% + -10% with coupon.


----------



## herculelingenu

Congrats @aneflan !

What a wonderful watch !

A very good price !

NB : i have to go home before wear my new watch!

Now I wear it !










But I need to adjust home time with R/C mode.

I find solution


----------



## grinch_actual

View attachment 12539793


Coming in Friday. I didnt have a 6900. Fixed that.


----------



## kurodatsubasa

I saw GW-M5610 on a sale so I figured that it would serve as a nice introduction to G-Shock watches.

It just arrived today, and I quite like it.
The only concern I have is the package and model number seemed to be different from what I saw online. Not sure if it is just an old version of package, and the full model number for this one is GW-M5610-1CF. I tried to google that model number and couldn't find anything. Any ideas?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper

kurodatsubasa said:


> It just arrived today, and I quite like it.
> The only concern I have is the package and model number seemed to be different from what I saw online. Not sure if it is just an old version of package, and the full model number for this one is GW-M5610-1CF. I tried to google that model number and couldn't find anything. Any ideas?


1CF this is the sales country. Only what country, I can not say.

Other markings:

1JF = Japan Domestic Market 
1JR = Japan Domestic Market Special Editions 
1DR = International Market (Especially for countries of East Asia, SEA, Africa & Southern America)
1CR = US & Canada Market
1ER = European Market


----------



## Devil13

GW9400BTJ-8 Burton Rangeman on it's way


----------



## MainePorsche

aneflan said:


> I decided to pay 14 euros extra with dhl express and omg how fast it was. I placed that order yesterday at 16:00 and now it arrived my home (in Finland) before 16:00. So it took less than 24h to ship into Finland. Amazing!
> 
> And this seems quite nice watch. Colours in picture are not that atractive but irl it is quite nice.
> And that price was quite good deal! -52% + -10% with coupon.
> 
> View attachment 12538697





herculelingenu said:


> Congrats @aneflan !
> 
> What a wonderful watch !
> 
> A very good price !
> 
> NB : i have to go home before wear my new watch!
> 
> Now I wear it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I need to adjust home time with R/C mode.
> 
> I find solution


Great get Guys.
I think the v1 Gulfmaster is a Great Watch.
Post it in the counting/listing thread, and the Gulfmaster picture thread at the top of the page.


----------



## horrij1

These "should" be my last purchase(s) in 2017. Snowflake for me, and the Rollie for the wife's Christmas present.
View attachment 12540523

View attachment 12540525


----------



## Spacescape

These 2 arrived from Casio Outlet today.


----------



## AirWatch

*Mellow yellow orange
*


----------



## rodo88




----------



## grinch_actual

Just arrived. Threw a Zulu on it. Ready to go.








Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

It's like I'm eating Potato chips and can't stop.

Inbound will be the G-5600E. Solar but no atomic sync. I like the looks of this one better since there is no red line around the perimeter of the crystal. I told myself I need something slim to fit under a shirt cuff or jacket during winter. Lame reason I know, but I've heard weaker excuses for buying a watch than this. I had this one before but sold it off years ago. Time to try it again.

Sometimes it's not about absolute accuracy, it's about the aesthetics. And this one looks really close to the DW-5600E


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

rodo88 said:


> View attachment 12544357


Nice


----------



## MainePorsche

The White Gulfmaster is on its way. Made in Japan only.
The Gulfmaster is my favorite Watch to wear.
The face looks like the dials/old instruments one would see on the _bridge._


----------



## herculelingenu

MainePorsche said:


> The White Gulfmaster is on its way. Made in Japan only.
> The Gulfmaster is my favorite Watch to wear.
> The face looks like the dials/old instruments one would see on the _bridge._


So beautiful watch ! I know why you like to wear a Gulfmaster cause when you wear it for the first time it's difficult after to wear an another watch


----------



## Fergfour

Incoming "oldie" from 2006, gw1700tdj


----------



## Time4Playnow

GLS-5600CL-1JF  - on its way from Japan.

This one first came to my attention through posts from Rocat. (thanks!) Looks pretty cool.... b-)

For looks only, I probably would have chosen the olive one. But, practicality won out in this case cause I didn't want the negative display. ;-)

This will be the G I use for working and playing in the snow. (other times also of course!)


----------



## Time4Playnow

...And, for best deal of the day/week/month/year, here is a GD-400-9D incoming....

On sale at Kohl's. Add the $60 Kohl's cash I had on hand, and I'm getting it shipped to my door for $15. :-d;-) Yes, FIFTEEN DOLLARS for a new GD-400! :-!:-!:-! Works for me.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> ...And, for best deal of the day/week/month/year, here is a GD-400-9D incoming....
> 
> On sale at Kohl's. Add the $60 Kohl's cash I had on hand, and I'm getting it shipped to my door for $15. :-d;-) Yes, FIFTEEN DOLLARS for a new GD-400! :-!:-!:-! Works for me.


Wow awesome deal for a great-looking watch. Congrats!


----------



## kubr1ck

So here's a surprise Sunday haul for you.

I was strolling through the local shopping mall this lazy afternoon and wandered into a Casio authorized dealer that I used to frequent years ago for Seiko divers and Citizen Eco-Drives. It's a small shop with a normally excellent selection, and today they didn't disappoint.

Sitting discreetly behind a glass turntable display case amongst more standard fare were two limited edition pieces that were too good to pass up. Needless to say, I came home with both.









*GD-400HUF-1:
*
















I think I may have been subconsciously inspired by T4P above, as this is my first GD-400. Remarkably comfortable on the wrist with impressive legibility, and I love the black IP coating on the bullbars and caseback. The "cracked street" texture on the band is pretty cool as well. I predict this'll be a great everyday watch.

*GW-M5630D-1:

*
















I've had the 35th anniversary square stuck in US customs for several weeks now, so maybe the Casio gods were smiling on me when they led me to this brand new 30th anniversary square waiting quietly for a home. Very distinctive green tint to the display that goes ultraviolet when you hit the light. Never seen anything like it. Love the carbon fiber band and keeper as well as the gold caseback and buckle.

The shopkeeper recognized me from prior purchases and sold both to me for 10% below MSRP and no sales tax. Seemed like a good enough deal to me, and I'm happy to adopt these two. :-!


----------



## Hein W

Nice square! That's a square I would also like to have.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> So here's a surprise Sunday haul for you.
> 
> I was strolling through the local shopping mall this lazy afternoon and wandered into a Casio authorized dealer that I used to frequent years ago for Seiko divers and Citizen Eco-Drives. It's a small shop with a normally excellent selection, and today they didn't disappoint.
> 
> Sitting discreetly behind a glass turntable display case amongst more standard fare were two limited edition pieces that were too good to pass up. Needless to say, I came home with both.
> 
> *GD-400HUF-1:
> *
> View attachment 12550015
> 
> 
> I think I may have been subconsciously inspired by T4P above, as this is my first GD-400. Remarkably comfortable on the wrist with impressive legibility, and I love the black IP coating on the bullbars and caseback. The "cracked street" texture on the band is pretty cool as well. I predict this'll be a great everyday watch.
> 
> *GW-M5630D-1:
> 
> *
> View attachment 12550021
> 
> 
> I've had the 35th anniversary square stuck in US customs for several weeks now, so maybe the Casio gods were smiling on me when they led me to this brand new 30th anniversary square waiting quietly for a home. Very distinctive green tint to the display that goes ultraviolet when you hit the light. Never seen anything like it. Love the carbon fiber band and keeper as well as the gold caseback and buckle.
> 
> The shopkeeper recognized me from prior purchases and sold both to me for 10% below MSRP and no sales tax. Seemed like a good enough deal to me, and I'm happy to adopt these two. :-!


Congrats Kubr1ck!! Nice pickups!! :-!

The GD-400HUF is great! Your photos remind me that I need to wear mine again soon. 

I've never seen or even heard of that GW-M5630D-1 before! Very nice though.

And if I was able to provide any bit of inspiration on the 400, happy to do so! :-d:-d


----------



## Fergfour

Another cool anniversary square, jelly bezel, mirror-like display background similar to the 5025 ocean gray (except different color), one of only 2 squares with a carbon strap, 'negative' light similar to the 5025 glorious gold. There are a lot of previous anniversary squares out there which is why I'm not that anxious about the 35th. They are bound to have multiple 35th squares in the coming months, and even if you miss out on one at first, there's a good chance you'll be able to find one 3-4 years from now. There are still a couple 20th's I'd like but again you can even find those once in a while.


----------



## MainePorsche

MainePorsche said:


> The White Gulfmaster is on its way. Made in Japan only.
> The Gulfmaster is my favorite Watch to wear.
> The face looks like the dials/old instruments one would see on the _bridge._


The watch arrived today and was sent back forthwith.
I had specifically ordered the '8AJF Japan Model' as it was advertised. Was a few dollars more.
I knew it was a problem when I opened the box for it was in a small tin, and not the customary black box that my prior Japan made Gulfmaster came in. Secondly, the GWN 1000E 8ACR sticker on the tin's box was only partially covered by the ...8AJF sticker they put over it. This is overt deception.
Never had anything like this from Amazon prior.
Unfortunate isn't it...


----------



## Certified G

kubr1ck said:


> So here's a surprise Sunday haul for you.
> 
> I was strolling through the local shopping mall this lazy afternoon and wandered into a Casio authorized dealer that I used to frequent years ago for Seiko divers and Citizen Eco-Drives. It's a small shop with a normally excellent selection, and today they didn't disappoint.
> 
> Sitting discreetly behind a glass turntable display case amongst more standard fare were two limited edition pieces that were too good to pass up. Needless to say, I came home with both.
> 
> View attachment 12550013
> 
> 
> *GD-400HUF-1:
> *
> View attachment 12550015
> 
> 
> View attachment 12550019
> 
> 
> I think I may have been subconsciously inspired by T4P above, as this is my first GD-400. Remarkably comfortable on the wrist with impressive legibility, and I love the black IP coating on the bullbars and caseback. The "cracked street" texture on the band is pretty cool as well. I predict this'll be a great everyday watch.
> 
> *GW-M5630D-1:
> 
> *
> View attachment 12550021
> 
> 
> View attachment 12550023
> 
> 
> I've had the 35th anniversary square stuck in US customs for several weeks now, so maybe the Casio gods were smiling on me when they led me to this brand new 30th anniversary square waiting quietly for a home. Very distinctive green tint to the display that goes ultraviolet when you hit the light. Never seen anything like it. Love the carbon fiber band and keeper as well as the gold caseback and buckle.
> 
> The shopkeeper recognized me from prior purchases and sold both to me for 10% below MSRP and no sales tax. Seemed like a good enough deal to me, and I'm happy to adopt these two. :-!


Dang it that's a score, good job.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G

Well I pulled the trigger on my first automatic diver. A Deep Blue Master 1000 should be here tomorrow.....ahhhh, the anticipation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Certified G said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on my first automatic diver. A Deep Blue Master 1000 should be here tomorrow.....ahhhh, the anticipation.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


You will like it. I have the matte red version. When I bought it it was the last one Stan had. Wore it all day today.









You can put Nato's on the watch but you must choose wisely the Nato you wish to use. Hint, it needs to be a thin one so it can clear the case as the spring bars are a tad close to the case.


----------



## clarencek

It's so different from the HR but only a WIS would know.


----------



## MainePorsche

Went whole hog and got this.
Waited till the factory hopefully worked the issue through and sold out the ‘old ones’
Got it from the vendor in Japan (Moet of Japan) from whom I bought my Gulfmaster, my Mudmaster, and my Frogman. Real sound service and deliveries.


----------



## Eric.S

I justed orderd a GST-W300-1aer from an European site. Expecting it in 2 weeks and cant wait...


----------



## Piowa

clarencek said:


> It's so different from the HR but only a WIS would know.


Great, please report your 35s in the counting thread.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kubr1ck

MainePorsche said:


> Went whole hog and got this.
> Waited till the factory hopefully worked the issue through and sold out the 'old ones'
> Got it from the vendor in Japan (Moet of Japan) from whom I bought my Gulfmaster, my Mudmaster, and my Frogman. Real sound service and deliveries.


Great color combo on that Gulfie. Looking forward to seeing your photos when you take delivery. Congrats!


----------



## MrMundy

2014: Rangeman US$240
2015: G-5600-E US$70
2016: G-6900 US$64
2017: GX-56BB US$95 (just arrived at my doorstep 10 minutes ago from the timestamp of this post)
the gx-56bb is bigger than i expectedo|o|

time to sync all 4 watches!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MainePorsche said:


> Went whole hog and got this.
> Waited till the factory hopefully worked the issue through and sold out the 'old ones'
> Got it from the vendor in Japan (Moet of Japan) from whom I bought my Gulfmaster, my Mudmaster, and my Frogman. Real sound service and deliveries.


Very nice


----------



## MainePorsche

kubr1ck said:


> Great color combo on that Gulfie. Looking forward to seeing your photos when you take delivery. Congrats!


Thanks.


----------



## MainePorsche

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice


Thank you Deepsea.


----------



## MainePorsche

MainePorsche said:


> Went whole hog and got this.
> Waited till the factory hopefully worked the issue through and sold out the 'old ones'
> Got it from the vendor in Japan (Moet of Japan) from whom I bought my Gulfmaster, my Mudmaster, and my Frogman. Real sound service and deliveries.


Correction: Got GWG and GWF from Moet. Got my GWN from Watch Curious out of SFO.


----------



## GaryK30

MrMundy said:


> 2014: Rangeman US$240
> 2015: G-5600-E US$70
> 2016: G-6900 US$64
> 2017: GX-56BB US$95 (just arrived at my doorstep 10 minutes ago from the timestamp of this post)
> the gx-56bb is bigger than i expectedo|o|
> 
> time to sync all 4 watches!
> 
> View attachment 12555641


Yes, my last purchase was a GX-56BB-1. It is huge.


----------



## MrMundy

after wearing it for a day, the shape is so much more comfortable than the rangeman
wearing the rangeman hurts whenever i bend my hand upwards (imagine doing push ups), the sensor button pokes the back of my hand
downside of the 56bb, the buttons are bloody difficult to press.


----------



## GaryK30

MrMundy said:


> after wearing it for a day, the shape is so much more comfortable than the rangeman
> wearing the rangeman hurts whenever i bend my hand upwards (imagine doing push ups), the sensor button pokes the back of my hand
> downside of the 56bb, the buttons are bloody difficult to press.


But on the GX-56 the buttons are much easier to press than those on the G-9000, which also has button covers molded into the bezel.


----------



## STavros78

It seems that i like Mudmasters and especially 1A3 a lot since i just received a second one this time with the correct box


----------



## Certified G

Rocat said:


> You will like it. I have the matte red version. When I bought it it was the last one Stan had. Wore it all day today.
> 
> View attachment 12555083
> 
> 
> You can put Nato's on the watch but you must choose wisely the Nato you wish to use. Hint, it needs to be a thin one so it can clear the case as the spring bars are a tad close to the case.


Dadgummit!!! I didn't realize my package required signature. They attempted to deliver 3 hours ago but of course I wasn't at home....Now have to wait until tomorrow afternoon when I get off, gonna start extra early though, LoL. Once again, ah, the anticipation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Certified G said:


> Dadgummit!!! I didn't realize my package required signature. They attempted to deliver 3 hours ago but of course I wasn't at home....Now have to wait until tomorrow afternoon when I get off, gonna start extra early though, LoL. Once again, ah, the anticipation.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


^^^^^^^^^

This is where a great relationship with your Mail Carrier comes in handy. My nice Mail Lady has known for years to sign for packages for me if I am not home and leave them at the front door or in the mail box. As a matter of fact she did it for me the other week with two watches I bought from Japan and one today that came from Miami. I happened to be home and heard the familiar "Beep" from her package scanner device at the front door. I opened the door and she was already in her Mail truck and waived as she went to the next house.

The need for signature is something that came on in the last year or so. In the past, the watches I've bought from Stan were just left at the front door.


----------



## fcasoli

Red steel


----------



## yankeexpress

GWX-5600WA-7 solar/atomic/tides/moon


----------



## Desert

Incoming I (hopefully) have on the way...

Vintage DW-5600C (691) Japan A serial numbered
Vintage DW-5600C (691) Japan H 
DW-5030-1JR (from G-set) and if I cant get one, another DW-5030C-1JR

Basically one more each of these


----------



## harald-hans

On the way:

EQB-800TR-1A


----------



## arogle1stus

The Good Lord willin, and no Depression descending,
hoping to get a Casio GWX56 "King G" like my SIL
owns. Forget trying to sweet talk him outta his! He's
not in the mood for relinquishing his to his FIL (Me)

I gave him my daughter and he wont give me the 
King G? 

X Traindriver Art


----------



## golazzo01

Just arrived today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G

So I got home from work, then post office with this-








my first automatic diver, impressed with the quality / value -


----------



## kubr1ck

Picked up this pretty little throwback as a gift during my time off. The gold colorway extending to the LCD won me over. And made in Japan, come on now.


----------



## Time4Playnow

I had a few Paypal funds available, PLUS Ebay bucks. All I needed was some inspiration... :-d

Thanks, yankeexpress!! :-!


----------



## Rocat

That would look really good in standard black resin. I like that dial face.



Time4Playnow said:


> I had a few Paypal funds available, PLUS Ebay bucks. All I needed was some inspiration...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yankeexpress!!


----------



## ocddave

Rocat said:


> That would look really good in standard black resin. I like that dial face.


Anyone know if the strap and bezel from my GB-5600B will fit that?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

ocddave said:


> Anyone know if the strap and bezel from my GB-5600B will fit that?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yes, yes it will. A straight resin swap.


----------



## MainePorsche

On its way...


----------



## Steelerswit

Pheddo's wrist, but on its way to me.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## harald-hans

OCW-G1100B-1AJF


----------



## Steelerswit

Shot my wad in one day. Found this NIB with protective film still in place for just under original release price

GD-X6930ER-9 Lightning Yellow.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> Shot my wad in one day. Found this NIB with protective film still in place for just under original release price
> 
> GD-X6930ER-9 Lightning Yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


That's a cool score Big congrats


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's a cool score Big congrats


2 Grail in one day! The GW-056 from Pheddo, and the 6930....wow! I stepped in something~~~

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> 2 Grail in one day! The GW-056 from Pheddo, and the 6930....wow! I stepped in something~~~
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Really Top notch getting it new!


----------



## Steelerswit

I was shocked to see it. It's from a vendor to boot. Guess with the 35th release they wanted to dump the 30's.

It was originally released at $140, and I got it for a total $133.98 including shipping.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## arogle1stus

Rocat and Maine Porsche:
Thanks for the info you posted.
May need the headsup in the future.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> I was shocked to see it. It's from a vendor to boot. Guess with the 35th release they wanted to dump the 30's.
> 
> It was originally released at $140, and I got it for a total $133.98 including shipping.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


If I remember correctly, got it for a fellow member, I paid 1400 HKD ~ 179 USD after the release. Beautiful G


----------



## kubr1ck

harald-hans said:


> OCW-G1100B-1AJF


Very nice. Looking forward to seeing your photos of this one.


----------



## kubr1ck

Steelerswit said:


> I was shocked to see it. It's from a vendor to boot. Guess with the 35th release they wanted to dump the 30's.
> 
> It was originally released at $140, and I got it for a total $133.98 including shipping.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Interesting theory. This is probably how I got lucky with my 30th sitting new in a brick & mortar store as well. I ain't complaining. Congrats on yours. Love the yellow display.


----------



## Imitrex

As a recovering WUS habitual spender, I tried to stay away. Until I saw a deal on a a LNIB Rangeman (GW-9400DCJ-1JF) that I couldn’t pass up. 

It took me quite a while to find a Rangeman that had a module which would fit what I was looking for. See, I was a habitual flipper. The one watch I kick myself in the teeth over daily, is letting go of my Burton Rangeman. Sooooo, I have a Burton bezel ready to be transplanted, however I still need to get the straps. Looking forward to how it turns out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Something a little different for me. ;-) G-steel, GST-B100X-1AJF. Carbon fiber bezel and sapphire. Bluetooth connectivity for daily time sync. Tough solar.

Photo courtesy of ABTW.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Something a little different for me. ;-) G-steel, GST-B100X-1AJF. Carbon fiber bezel and sapphire. Bluetooth connectivity for daily time sync. Tough solar.
> 
> Photo courtesy of ABTW.


Congrats, T4P. This one looks even better in this real-life photo.


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Something a little different for me. ;-) G-steel, GST-B100X-1AJF. Carbon fiber bezel and sapphire. Bluetooth connectivity for daily time sync. Tough solar.
> 
> Photo courtesy of ABTW.


They need to add a carbon fiber propeller.


----------



## grinta

GaryK30 said:


> They need to add a carbon fiber propeller.


And a titanium case.


----------



## Time4Playnow

grinta said:


> And a titanium case.


They already did. It's called the MRG-G1000B-1A. ;-)

It's G-Steel - not G-Ti.


----------



## Time4Playnow

These two just arrived, both on Friday. First, my $15 GD-400. (Kohl's cash is so nice!) 

These are some serious bull bars on this thing! Very thick!! And super legible, easy to read display.





Then there's this square, the GLS-5600CL-1JF! I'm slightly surprised just how much I like this thing.  How about DUAL stopwatches, both 1,000 hrs each!! Plus World Time, in addition to the normal alarm, and timer. PLUS a nice EL backlight with the option to set it for 3, or 5 seconds. Then there's the nice nylon strap. Normally I don't like Zulu or NATO straps on a heavy watch, as it requires the strap to be worn tightly so that the watch won't move around much on the wrist. This square is so light, that I can wear the strap loose, the watch doesn't move around too much, and the comfort is GREAT! :-!

I like this square so much that I have the olive one incoming now, the GLS-5600CL-3JF! :-d:-d


----------



## grinta

Time4Playnow said:


> They already did. It's called the MRG-G1000B-1A. ;-)
> 
> It's G-Steel - not G-Ti.


So obvious, I missed it. Thank you !


----------



## MainePorsche

MainePorsche said:


> On its way...


Now Stateside.


----------



## CanonMan

Time4Playnow said:


> These two just arrived, both on Friday. First, my $15 GD-400. (Kohl's cash is so nice!)
> 
> These are some serious bull bars on this thing! Very thick!! And super legible, easy to read display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's this square, the GLS-5600CL-1JF! I'm slightly surprised just how much I like this thing.  How about DUAL stopwatches, both 1,000 hrs each!! Plus World Time, in addition to the normal alarm, and timer. PLUS a nice EL backlight with the option to set it for 3, or 5 seconds. Then there's the nice nylon strap. Normally I don't like Zulu or NATO straps on a heavy watch, as it requires the strap to be worn tightly so that the watch won't move around much on the wrist. This square is so light, that I can wear the strap loose, the watch doesn't move around too much, and the comfort is GREAT! :-!
> 
> I like this square so much that I have the olive one incoming now, the GLS-5600CL-3JF! :-d:-d


Grant choice with both. I have that 400 and would love that 5600. Are we brothers? ️

Sent from Hertford or London, UK.


----------



## Rocat

Time4Playnow said:


> Then there's this square, the GLS-5600CL-1JF! I'm slightly surprised just how much I like this thing.  How about DUAL stopwatches, both 1,000 hrs each!! Plus World Time, in addition to the normal alarm, and timer. PLUS a nice EL backlight with the option to set it for 3, or 5 seconds. Then there's the nice nylon strap. Normally I don't like Zulu or NATO straps on a heavy watch, as it requires the strap to be worn tightly so that the watch won't move around much on the wrist. This square is so light, that I can wear the strap loose, the watch doesn't move around too much, and the comfort is GREAT! :-!
> 
> I like this square so much that I have the olive one incoming now, the GLS-5600CL-3JF! :-d:-d


Nice pick up. I was waiting for someone else to be the guinea pig on the green negative lcd. Glad to see you've stepped up to the plate.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rocat said:


> Nice pick up. I was waiting for someone else to be the guinea pig on the green negative lcd. Glad to see you've stepped up to the plate.


Guinea pig? :-d Well if that's what I am for ordering that olive version, then feed me some slop and call me piggy!! :-d:-d:-d I gladly accept the role.



CanonMan said:


> Grant choice with both. I have that 400 and would love that 5600. Are we brothers? ️
> 
> Sent from Hertford or London, UK.


Of course!! All of us are brothers here on f17! ;-) (& maybe even a few sisters too)


----------



## Imitrex

The base is here!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Time4Playnow said:


> Then there's this square, the GLS-5600CL-1JF! I'm slightly surprised just how much I like this thing.  How about DUAL stopwatches, both 1,000 hrs each!! Plus World Time, in addition to the normal alarm, and timer. PLUS a nice EL backlight with the option to set it for 3, or 5 seconds. Then there's the nice nylon strap. Normally I don't like Zulu or NATO straps on a heavy watch, as it requires the strap to be worn tightly so that the watch won't move around much on the wrist. This square is so light, that I can wear the strap loose, the watch doesn't move around too much, and the comfort is GREAT! :-!
> 
> I like this square so much that I have the olive one incoming now, the GLS-5600CL-3JF! :-d:-d


ONE thing I'll mention about this GLS-5600CL that is really strange, is the time display in the stopwatch mode.... It's there - until you START the stopwatch - then it disappears!! :-s It is replaced with 'elapsed hours.' Whaaaaaaatt??!!! :-x

What is the point of showing the time in the SW mode if it is not there when you are using the stopwatch??? :rodekaarto|o| In this regard, the DW-5600-series wins, as the time is displayed even when the stopwatch is running.

I can live with it, esp. since there are two stopwatches on this model. I only mention it so that others are aware in case they are considering this watch and that feature is important to them. ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> These two just arrived, both on Friday. First, my $15 GD-400. (Kohl's cash is so nice!)
> 
> These are some serious bull bars on this thing! Very thick!! And super legible, easy to read display.
> 
> Then there's this square, the GLS-5600CL-1JF! I'm slightly surprised just how much I like this thing.  How about DUAL stopwatches, both 1,000 hrs each!! Plus World Time, in addition to the normal alarm, and timer. PLUS a nice EL backlight with the option to set it for 3, or 5 seconds. Then there's the nice nylon strap. Normally I don't like Zulu or NATO straps on a heavy watch, as it requires the strap to be worn tightly so that the watch won't move around much on the wrist. This square is so light, that I can wear the strap loose, the watch doesn't move around too much, and the comfort is GREAT! :-!
> 
> I like this square so much that I have the olive one incoming now, the GLS-5600CL-3JF! :-d:-d


Great taste as always, T4P. Enjoy them!


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> ONE thing I'll mention about this GLS-5600CL that is really strange, is the time display in the stopwatch mode.... It's there - until you START the stopwatch - then it disappears!! :-s It is replaced with 'elapsed hours.' Whaaaaaaatt??!!! :-x
> 
> What is the point of showing the time in the SW mode if it is not there when you are using the stopwatch??? :rodekaarto|o| In this regard, the DW-5600-series wins, as the time is displayed even when the stopwatch is running.
> 
> I can live with it, esp. since there are two stopwatches on this model. I only mention it so that others are aware in case they are considering this watch and that feature is important to them. ;-)


My G-7900 and G-9000 have this "feature" as well.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Incoming? I think a Froggy in November or December


----------



## MainePorsche

MainePorsche said:


> On its way...





MainePorsche said:


> Now Stateside.


Almost.

Very quick. I ordered this on evening of October 7 and will be here tomorrow from Japan.


----------



## Plissken

Time4Playnow said:


> ONE thing I'll mention about this GLS-5600CL that is really strange, is the time display in the stopwatch mode.... It's there - until you START the stopwatch - then it disappears!! :-s It is replaced with 'elapsed hours.' Whaaaaaaatt??!!! :-x
> What is the point of showing the time in the SW mode if it is not there when you are using the stopwatch??? :rodekaarto|o| In this regard, the DW-5600-series wins, as the time is displayed even when the stopwatch is running.
> 
> I can live with it, esp. since there are two stopwatches on this model. I only mention it so that others are aware in case they are considering this watch and that feature is important to them. ;-)


It works the exact same way on the Mudman G-9000, which the movement is based on. I looked at the vids of the Mudman and thought, this is my perfect watch, but then I saw the stopwatch demonstrated lol. But still, you can't complain with all the other features. I guess in a way it's reminiscent of the discontinued GW-M5600 module which displays the time in timer but not in stopwatch. Obviously Casio had some logic behind this.

Your choice of watches is superb. I was wondering about the GLS range and that the -ve looked cooler but might drive me nuts. The olive is definitely a goer and the only thing that would put me off this one is the fact that there isn't a matching resin strap from another model I could fit to it if I wanted, I'd have to change the bezel as well. With the black GLS-5600WCL it is a simpler swap, but I guess there's no reason why one couldn't buy a bezel and strap spare for the olive watch to completely change the look depending on mood.


----------



## Fergfour

Old school Protrek PRT-300.









Reminds me a little of my Tactician. Something about that 90's styling, metallic, lots of screws, etc that calls me.


----------



## VIA4321

Plissken said:


> Your choice of watches is superb. I was wondering about the GLS range and that the -ve looked cooler but might drive me nuts. The olive is definitely a goer and the only thing that would put me off this one is the fact that there isn't a matching resin strap from another model I could fit to it if I wanted, I'd have to change the bezel as well. With the black GLS-5600WCL it is a simpler swap, but I guess there's no reason why one couldn't buy a bezel and strap spare for the olive watch to completely change the look depending on mood.


Isn't it the same colour as the G5600KG-3 and DW5600M-3-JF and others?
I have seen the straps from Tiktox in the UK and pacparts in the US.

I was thinking of the GLS5600CL-1JF and swapping On a GW5000 or similar band

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Very special edition


----------



## kubr1ck

Fergfour said:


> Old school Protrek PRT-300.
> 
> View attachment 12569623
> 
> 
> Reminds me a little of my Tactician. Something about that 90's styling, metallic, lots of screws, etc that calls me.


That dual display Pro Trek is killer. Congrats!


----------



## kubr1ck

fcasoli said:


> Very special edition


Nice! You are on quite a steel G-Shock run these days. :-!


----------



## Rocat

Plissken said:


> Time4Playnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE thing I'll mention about this GLS-5600CL that is really strange, is the time display in the stopwatch mode.... It's there - until you START the stopwatch - then it disappears!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is replaced with 'elapsed hours.' Whaaaaaaatt??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of showing the time in the SW mode if it is not there when you are using the stopwatch???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this regard, the DW-5600-series wins, as the time is displayed even when the stopwatch is running.
> 
> I can live with it, esp. since there are two stopwatches on this model. I only mention it so that others are aware in case they are considering this watch and that feature is important to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works the exact same way on the Mudman G-9000, which the movement is based on. I looked at the vids of the Mudman and thought, this is my perfect watch, but then I saw the stopwatch demonstrated lol. But still, you can't complain with all the other features. I guess in a way it's reminiscent of the discontinued GW-M5600 module which displays the time in timer but not in stopwatch. Obviously Casio had some logic behind this.
> 
> Your choice of watches is superb. I was wondering about the GLS range and that the -ve looked cooler but might drive me nuts. The olive is definitely a goer and the only thing that would put me off this one is the fact that there isn't a matching resin strap from another model I could fit to it if I wanted, I'd have to change the bezel as well. With the black GLS-5600WCL it is a simpler swap, but I guess there's no reason why one couldn't buy a bezel and strap spare for the olive watch to completely change the look depending on mood.
Click to expand...

What you want is the resin strap from the g/gw5600a-3.


----------



## harald-hans

fcasoli said:


> Very special edition


Model-Nr. please !?


----------



## AirWatch

*Timer extraordinaire
*


----------



## CanonMan

Tiktox are doing them for £48. Seriously.

So I'm in with the 350 vibe crew at last.









Sent from Hertford or London, UK.


----------



## fcasoli

harald-hans said:


> Model-Nr. please !?


Simply MTG-G1000 special edition Casio Singapore


----------



## harald-hans

Thank you ...


----------



## Fergfour

I live a few hours drive from NYC. Yet no updates since 5 days ago. I don't know maybe because OCt 7th was on a Saturday, and the PO was closed Sunday and Monday. Sigh.


DATE & TIMESTATUS OF ITEMLOCATIONOctober 7, 2017, 3:31 pmProcessed Through FacilityISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)Your item has been processed through our facility in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 3:31 pm on October 7, 2017. Origin Post is Preparing ShipmentOctober 5, 2017, 6:20 amProcessed Through FacilityTOKYO INT V BAG 2, JAPANOctober 4, 2017, 4:30 pmAcceptanceJAPAN


----------



## Time4Playnow

I ordered this one last weekend, and didn't expect it to arrive until Fri or Sat, coming from Japan. It arrived today! :-! GST-B100X-1AJF.

The lighting wasn't great in these photos, no sun today. Here are a few initial pics.

I like it a lot! Very nice size, not too thick, not very heavy, and very comfortable on the strap. The c/f on the bezel looks cool. The dial is pleasingly dark, the sub-dial hands are not white but grey-ish, and the "propeller" (which DOES move, btw - though not all the time) has some curves to it that reflect light nicely. The case also has polished areas in strategic places.

Took it out of the box, brought up the app on my phone, pressed the watch's "Connect" button, and next thing you know - automatically changed to the correct time. Then I used the app to easily select "Tokyo" for my World Time subdial. Very cool!

Will take better pics on a sunny day!


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> I ordered this one last weekend, and didn't expect it to arrive until Fri or Sat, coming from Japan. It arrived today! :-! GST-B100X-1AJF.
> 
> The lighting wasn't great in these photos, no sun today. Here are a few initial pics.
> 
> I like it a lot! Very nice size, not too thick, not very heavy, and very comfortable on the strap. The c/f on the bezel looks cool. The dial is pleasingly dark, the sub-dial hands are not white but grey-ish, and the "propeller" (which DOES move, btw - though not all the time) has some curves to it that reflect light nicely. The case also has polished areas in strategic places.
> 
> Took it out of the box, brought up the app on my phone, pressed the watch's "Connect" button, and next thing you know - automatically changed to the correct time. Then I used the app to easily select "Tokyo" for my World Time subdial. Very cool!
> 
> Will take better pics on a sunny day!


Congrats! Very stealthy, handsome piece. And yeah, I really don't get all the complaints about Bluetooth, as the sync has been instant and trouble-free on my Edifice and GPW. Also very cool that you can adjust the hands manually via the app.


----------



## kubr1ck

Found this waiting for me at work today. *MTG-S1000D-1A4*. The steel G-Shock fever is real.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Found this waiting for me at work today. *MTG-S1000D-1A4*. The steel G-Shock fever is real.
> View attachment 12575847


_Another_ MTG??! :rodekaart:-x:-d

You are on an MTG kick lately! Another nice pickup. I really like the red accents on this one. How do you like it compared to your G1000 MTG?? Do you notice the size difference between them? When I once owned an S1000 and a G1000 at the same time, I could not really notice the size difference between them, even though there is a slight one.

BTW, I like how you use the passive voice when describing your recent purchase. This MTG "was waiting for you" at work - and you just happened to find it!! haha We should all be so lucky! :-d:-d:-d

Congrats and enjoy! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nice T4P & kubr1ck


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> _Another_ MTG??! :rodekaart:-x:-d
> 
> You are on an MTG kick lately! Another nice pickup. I really like the red accents on this one. How do you like it compared to your G1000 MTG?? Do you notice the size difference between them? When I once owned an S1000 and a G1000 at the same time, I could not really notice the size difference between them, even though there is a slight one.
> 
> BTW, I like how you use the passive voice when describing your recent purchase. This MTG "was waiting for you" at work - and you just happened to find it!! haha We should all be so lucky! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Congrats and enjoy! :-!


T4P, you are actually spot on about the size difference (or shall I say in-difference). They feel pretty much the same on the wrist, lol. I was expecting this one to feel smaller. In fact, I tried one on at a local AD and could've sworn it felt smaller. Oh well. Boo hoo, right? :-d


----------



## Hein W

Nice watch kubr1ck!!!|>|>|>


----------



## kubr1ck

Hein W said:


> Nice watch kubr1ck!!!|>|>|>


Thanks, man. But I'm still pissed that my GW-5035A-1JR is stuck in customs. I should have waited since now it is available on US sites and is cheaper than what I paid, lol. o|


----------



## Miklos86

kubr1ck said:


> Found this waiting for me at work today. *MTG-S1000D-1A4*. The steel G-Shock fever is real.


Looks great! The red accents give this watch a menacing look.


----------



## Steelerswit

Arrived Thursday, while I was asleep, unboxing thread and pics later today.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck

I'm liking the looks of these two October releases. Text by ShopCasio.com.

*Edifice EFR558DB-1AV
*
*Coming Soon: *October 2017 

The all new EFR558 series of Edifice watches are designed with motorsports in mind. The case is shaped so that the stop watch function is easy to use for someone in the pit crew to make accurate measurements. The left side button setup makes gripping the watch case and using the buttons very easy. Each button has a textured surface to increase grip for those that may need to wear gloves while using the stopwatch. The all stainless steel surfaces of this timepiece with a black IP bezel and colored dial add to the motorsports feel that inspired its design.










*PRO TREK PRG650YBE-3
*
*Coming Soon: *October 2017 

Introducing the new night safari concept models for the PRG650 line of Protrek watches. The colors and designs of this new model all were specially selected for the night time outdoor scene. The PRG650YBE model features an ion-plated bezel. The PRG650YBE comes with a band done in camouflage colors that fit right in with the safari concept. Function-wise, this model is equipped with Neon Illuminator to provide easy reading of the time and function modes, even in the dark. Other basic functions include Triple Sensor (bearing, altitude/barometric pressure, temperature), one-touch measurement button, Tough Solar, and more. Movable lug components add to a better fit and more comfort. Everything about these models is designed and engineered to create functions and designs for night time outdoor activities.


----------



## Time4Playnow

This one is on the way, and YES - I have you to blame, Kubr1ck! :-d:-d:-d

Fact is, I had been eyeing this one not long ago anyway... Turns out all it took was a little nudge, provided by Kubr1ck's great photos! Trigger pulled! ;-):-! I will have an MTG back in the stable again.

And.........miiiiiiight have a GW-5035 incoming too - not sure yet..


----------



## Hassann

Time4Playnow said:


> This one is on the way, and YES - I have you to blame, Kubr1ck! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Fact is, I had been eyeing this one not long ago anyway... Turns out all it took was a little nudge, provided by Kubr1ck's great photos! Trigger pulled! ;-):-! I will have an MTG back in the stable again.
> 
> And.........miiiiiiight have a GW-5035 incoming too - not sure yet..


It is a beauty. How much did it cost?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> This one is on the way, and YES - I have you to blame, Kubr1ck! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Fact is, I had been eyeing this one not long ago anyway... Turns out all it took was a little nudge, provided by Kubr1ck's great photos! Trigger pulled! ;-):-! I will have an MTG back in the stable again.
> 
> And.........miiiiiiight have a GW-5035 incoming too - not sure yet..


Haha, we feed off each other here on F17. Congrats! :-d

And yeah, once your GW-5035 arrives as well, you can rub it in that I should have waited for that one.


----------



## WES51

kubr1ck said:


>


I swear I turned my phone upside down to look at it thinking the picture was too large and posted the wrong way.



It took a few moments for reality to sink in.


----------



## kubr1ck

WES51 said:


> I swear I turned my phone upside down to look at it thinking the picture was too large and posted the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> It took a few moments for reality to sink in.


I know, right! All the buttons being on the left is pretty damn cool. And as an owner of an Edifice I know that these things are tremendous bang for your buck. Top notch build quality for the price.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hassann said:


> It is a beauty. How much did it cost?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I'd rather not get into pricing. ;-) It's easy enough to guess. It's the MTG-S1000D-1A4 and there are many available online.


----------



## fcasoli

Time4Playnow said:


> This one is on the way, and YES - I have you to blame, Kubr1ck! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Fact is, I had been eyeing this one not long ago anyway... Turns out all it took was a little nudge, provided by Kubr1ck's great photos! Trigger pulled! ;-):-! I will have an MTG back in the stable again.
> 
> And.........miiiiiiight have a GW-5035 incoming too - not sure yet..


You can see my picture, more realistic


----------



## fcasoli

Hassann said:


> It is a beauty. How much did it cost?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Try atgkart UK, average price around 600€,amd less


----------



## odinslostcandy

Replacement for a watch that died on the modding table last year.


----------



## Sherhan

i just ordered this a few days back from Japan.
awaiting its arrival!


----------



## VIA4321

Sherhan said:


> i just ordered this a few days back from Japan.
> awaiting its arrival!
> 
> View attachment 12581069


It's a great G, once the bracelet is sized, so easy to put on/take off and comfortable compared to the usual resin band, gives the watch some weight as well making it "feel" more substantial than a normal 5600/5610.









Couldn't help myself and painted a spare bezel I had in red to match the screen markings.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Won a classic titanium MRG 200TZ today to add to my MRG stable. One of the last old MRG models I've been waiting on. Intact caseback guards, engraved clasp, looks to be in nice shape:


----------



## kubr1ck

Fergfour said:


> Won a classic titanium MRG 200TZ today to add to my MRG stable. One of the last old MRG models I've been waiting on. Intact caseback guards, engraved clasp, looks to be in nice shape:
> 
> View attachment 12584159


Looks like a real beaut. Love the dot matrix look of the dual displays. Congrats!


----------



## Fergfour

kubr1ck said:


> Looks like a real beaut. Love the dot matrix look of the dual displays. Congrats!


Thanks! I agree the background is very unique, I think the only other classic MRG with that textured background is the more square-ish 210T. It really adds something to the overall look.


----------



## MainePorsche

To be continued...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MainePorsche said:


> To be continued...


----------



## kubr1ck

MainePorsche said:


> To be continued...


That Rolex in your sig is being trampled on by a wild and ever-expanding herd of Casios. :-d


----------



## MainePorsche

kubr1ck said:


> That Rolex in your sig is being trampled on by a wild and ever-expanding herd of Casios. :-d


Hah !
I said that to myself the other day.
One could also say it is the foundation of it _all._


----------



## grinch_actual

MainePorsche said:


> To be continued...


Can't wait to see! Do you have a ETA?

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

grinch_actual said:


> Can't wait to see! Do you have a ETA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


I order from Moet of Japan through Amazon. They are well known there, very responsive (literally hours) to my email, and lastly very quick. They are a couple o'bucks more, but worth it in my estimation. Last time they took only 4 days from me pushing the button till it was in my hand.


----------



## Fergfour

Does anyone else wonder about I.C.E.R.C? (I'm not a vegetarian/vegan).


----------



## thedentist23

I'm more curious to see what will be released in 2017


----------



## thedentist23

thedentist23 said:


> I'm more curious to see what will be released in 2017


Yikes I mean 2018


----------



## Time4Playnow

Looks like patience sometimes pays off. I finally have a GW-5035A incoming!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Looks like patience sometimes pays off. I finally have a GW-5035A incoming!


Nice catch T4P...


----------



## Fergfour

**edit, this is no longer incoming, holding out for a To model ** MRG 121-8A, from 1997 per serial number. The only stainless steel MRG 121 model made, the others being Ti.


----------



## MrMundy

just got my g 5600 modded for ~US$20
here's a pic of it beside my GX 56bb
gotta love that black display
edited: resized the photo


----------



## Fergfour

Got good deal on a Mihara Yasuhiro this morning, (the ones on EB are ridiculous). I've wanted one ever since they were released last November. 
October


----------



## Fergfour

And to complete my square spree, a DW5000ST Stussy. Also for WAY less than those on EB. This was a 2008 25th anniversary release.


----------



## kubr1ck

Fergfour said:


> And to complete my square spree, a DW5000ST Stussy. Also for WAY less than those on EB. This was a 2008 25th anniversary release.


You are on a roll, man. Some lovely and unique acquisitions lately. :-!


----------



## Fergfour

kubr1ck said:


> You are on a roll, man. Some lovely and unique acquisitions lately. :-!


Thanks kubr1ck, I think the roll is over for a little while however. My wallet needs a rest


----------



## Time4Playnow

GW-5035A arrived today, but....it was a disappointment. 

I took the dial wrapping off, and was inspecting it before putting it on. Discovered what looks like a tiny hair about 1-2mm long that is somehow underneath the crystal. BACK she goes!! 

Will hopefully be getting a replacement without too much trouble.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> GW-5035A arrived today, but....it was a disappointment.
> 
> I took the dial wrapping off, and was inspecting it before putting it on. Discovered what looks like a tiny hair about 1-2mm long that is somehow underneath the crystal. BACK she goes!!
> 
> Will hopefully be getting a replacement without too much trouble.


Sorry to hear this man. That is a bummer. What were your impressions of the watch otherwise?


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Sorry to hear this man. That is a bummer. What were your impressions of the watch otherwise?


My impressions so far: a giant hair with a watch around it. :-d:-d:-d

Okay, seriously, it looks pretty sweet. The resin is definitely a different color than the resin on the std. GW-5000. Can't tell yet if it will be the type of resin that collects dust or not.. Seems like a very pliable, comfortable strap though I didn't really get to try it out yet.

I like the gold-IP plated case back. One curious thing I noticed.. On the GW-5000, and also the 5000HR I believe, it says on the back "Made in Japan" in a very conspicuous place. On the 5035, it just says "Japan K" around the outer edge of the case back, similar to how they do it on other Gs. I wonder why this one was done differently than the previous 5000s?

Haven't been able to really evaluate the readability of the dial yet. First impressions, I think it is at least as good as the one on the 5000HR, so it won't be a problem for me.

Almost forgot to mention... Before I noticed the hair, I actually did change it to my home time zone city, and found the buttons - even the adjust button - are very easy to press. (fingernails) The adjust button definitely sticks out a little, and is not recessed like it is on some other squares.

On the plus side: DNA testing of the hair showed that it is one of Kikuo Ibe's eyelashes! :-x;-) Who knew he'd be assembling 5035's?? :think: I'll be putting his eyelash up for sale on fleabay, starting bid of $50K. Who knew - a winfall for me!! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> My impressions so far: a giant hair with a watch around it. :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Okay, seriously, it looks pretty sweet. The resin is definitely a different color than the resin on the std. GW-5000. Can't tell yet if it will be the type of resin that collects dust or not.. Seems like a very pliable, comfortable strap though I didn't really get to try it out yet.
> 
> I like the gold-IP plated case back. One curious thing I noticed.. On the GW-5000, and also the 5000HR I believe, it says on the back "Made in Japan" in a very conspicuous place. On the 5035, it just says "Japan K" around the outer edge of the case back, similar to how they do it on other Gs. I wonder why this one was done differently than the previous 5000s?
> 
> Haven't been able to really evaluate the readability of the dial yet. First impressions, I think it is at least as good as the one on the 5000HR, so it won't be a problem for me.
> 
> Almost forgot to mention... Before I noticed the hair, I actually did change it to my home time zone city, and found the buttons - even the adjust button - are very easy to press. (fingernails) The adjust button definitely sticks out a little, and is not recessed like it is on some other squares.
> 
> On the plus side: DNA testing of the hair showed that it is one of Kikuo Ibe's eyelashes! :-x;-) Who knew he'd be assembling 5035's?? :think: I'll be putting his eyelash up for sale on fleabay, starting bid of $50K. Who knew - a winfall for me!! :-d:-d:-d


Haha, you definitely need to hold onto that piece then. :-d

I've been wondering myself about the "Made in Japan" vs. "Japan H"/"Japan K" thing. What do all these strange letters mean? :-s

Thanks again for the impressions. I appreciate that. Maybe when customs agents get tired of wearing my watch, they'll let me have it. o|


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Haha, you definitely need to hold onto that piece then. :-d
> 
> I've been wondering myself about the "Made in Japan" vs. "Japan H"/"Japan K" thing. What do all these strange letters mean? :-s
> 
> Thanks again for the impressions. I appreciate that. Maybe when customs agents get tired of wearing my watch, they'll let me have it. o|


No....I was able to remove the eyelash from the watch. The watch gets returned - selling the eyelash ONLY. I put it in a hermetically sealed plastic bag, it will be airtight for eternity. If anyone here has interest, I'll give you a bargain price --- $40K! :-d:-d:-d

After looking at the 5000HR side by side with the 5035, it was immediately clear to me why they did the case back that way on the 5035. They had to - because the 35th anniv logo takes up the whole center of the case back! On the 5000HR, the only thing written in the center is "Shock Resistant, Made in Japan K." There simply is no room to write out "Made in Japan" around the outer edge of the case back on the 5035, so Casio just wrote "Japan" instead. According to a forum member with ties to Casio, if it says "Japan" on the case back (regardless of what letter may follow it), the watch was made in Japan.

One MORE impression after just now comparing the 5035 against the 5000. The GW-5000 resin is not shiny, but it DOES reflect light to some extent. The 5035's resin, on the other hand - does not reflect ANY light! It's so matte, it's like a black hole that sucks the light right in! ;-):-d I think for any tactical-type scenario, that's the kind of resin you'd want. Has a nice feel to it also. I have to say I like the resin. (do hope it is not a dust magnet though)

Can't believe yours has been stuck in Customs for so long! Hope you get it soon!!


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> No....I was able to remove the eyelash from the watch. The watch gets returned - selling the eyelash ONLY. I put it in a hermetically sealed plastic bag, it will be airtight for eternity. If anyone here has interest, I'll give you a bargain price --- $40K! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> After looking at the 5000HR side by side with the 5035, it was immediately clear to me why they did the case back that way on the 5035. They had to - because the 35th anniv logo takes up the whole center of the case back! On the 5000HR, the only thing written in the center is "Shock Resistant, Made in Japan K." There simply is no room to write out "Made in Japan" around the outer edge of the case back on the 5035, so Casio just wrote "Japan" instead. According to a forum member with ties to Casio, if it says "Japan" on the case back (regardless of what letter may follow it), the watch was made in Japan.
> 
> One MORE impression after just now comparing the 5035 against the 5000. The GW-5000 resin is not shiny, but it DOES reflect light to some extent. The 5035's resin, on the other hand - does not reflect ANY light! It's so matte, it's like a black hole that sucks the light right in! ;-):-d I think for any tactical-type scenario, that's the kind of resin you'd want. Has a nice feel to it also. I have to say I like the resin. (do hope it is not a dust magnet though)
> 
> Can't believe yours has been stuck in Customs for so long! Hope you get it soon!!


You can buy like 4 of those new MR-Gs for 40K. :-d

Maybe "Japan H" means "Japan, Hawaii", and "Japan K" means "Japan, Kentucky". Doh! ;-)


----------



## grinch_actual

If it's Ibe's hair, why not just use it to create a clone? Then he can create a line of tough toasters or something. 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Or tough toothbrushes. 

8--))

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Desert

grinch_actual said:


> If it's Ibe's hair, why not just use it to create a clone? Then he can create a line of tough toasters or something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


If its Ibe's hair its PRICELESS!:-!

...You just gave me an idea

When that guy leaves that company, he could make a fortune!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Desert said:


> If its Ibe's hair its PRICELESS!:-!
> 
> ...You just gave me an idea
> 
> When that guy leaves that company, he could make a fortune!


Uh, really???? :-s I'm just putting this out there, but.... truthfully, although I am a YUUUUUUUGE g-shock fanatic, I would not pay for Ibe's hair. (or ANYone's hair, for that matter) Not for a lock, not a strand. Not a dollar - not even a dime. :-d:-d Just 'sayin. ;-)


----------



## fcasoli

Arrived! Ibe signature...


----------



## kubr1ck

fcasoli said:


> Arrived! Ibe signature...


Nice, congrats! Anything on the caseback?


----------



## fcasoli

kubr1ck said:


> Nice, congrats! Anything on the caseback?


Thanks, no difference in back cover...
Note the signature is not in the same position you see in official picture, but on the last portion of the bracelet. I thing the reason is to obtain this version, bracelets and bezels are the components changed


----------



## kubr1ck

*PAW-1500T-7V*

Been eyeing this older titanium Pathfinder model for a while now. Triple sensor, tough solar, atomic, moon phase, tide graph, made in Japan.

It suddenly popped up today on my radar new for $150 under MSRP. Well, I couldn't just let that sit there neglected now could I? ;-)

Due to arrive next week.









[photo: aBlogtoWatch]


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> *PAW-1500T-7V*
> 
> Been eyeing this older titanium Pathfinder model for a while now. Triple sensor, tough solar, atomic, moon phase, tide graph, made in Japan.
> 
> It suddenly popped up today on my radar new for $150 under MSRP. Well, I couldn't just let that sit there neglected now could I? ;-)
> 
> Due to arrive next week.
> 
> [photo: aBlogtoWatch]


That's really nice that you are so thoughtful of neglected Gs... (well Pathfinders in this case) :-d One day, you and Steelerswit might be asked, "just how many Gs did YOU rescue??"

Actually that PAW-1500 has one of the coolest displays, IMO, of any Protrek or Pathfinder. :-! I have the same display (I think) on my PAW-1500Y-1. Mine is not titanium, but a cool black resin with negative display model, man! :-d

Congrats!! I think you are going to like it!! (not exactly a hard prediction, btw) :-!

Here's my 1500Y-1, also made in Japan:


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> That's really nice that you are so thoughtful of neglected Gs... (well Pathfinders in this case) :-d One day, you and Steelerswit might be asked, "just how many Gs did YOU rescue??"
> 
> Actually that PAW-1500 has one of the coolest displays, IMO, of any Protrek or Pathfinder. :-! I have the same display (I think) on my PAW-1500Y-1. Mine is not titanium, but a cool black resin with negative display model, man! :-d
> 
> Congrats!! I think you are going to like it!! (not exactly a hard prediction, btw) :-!
> 
> Here's my 1500Y-1, also made in Japan:]


Beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hein W

*DW-5000SL-1ER* Spike Lee:


----------



## Hein W

*GW-5035A-1JR:
*


----------



## Fergfour

Hein, looks like you're on a square shopping spree as well! Nice screwbacks.


----------



## Hein W

Fergfour said:


> Hein, looks like you're on a square shopping spree as well! Nice screwbacks.


Yeah, I agree with you. I like them all!


----------



## Rocat

Hein W said:


> Yeah, I agree with you. I like them all!
> View attachment 12596261


Back in my square days....









Now I'm down to just four.

And to make this post relevant....

I have an inbound GD-350 that appears to be in excellent shape from eBay for a paltry sum because the seller says the bottom right button cover is missing. LOL

It is a duplicate purchase but this one I can use with reckless abandon and not care about it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hein W said:


> *GW-5035A-1JR:
> *
> View attachment 12596033
> View attachment 12596037
> View attachment 12596035
> View attachment 12596039
> View attachment 12596041


Excellent


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> GW-5035A arrived today, but....it was a disappointment.
> 
> I took the dial wrapping off, and was inspecting it before putting it on. Discovered what looks like a tiny hair about 1-2mm long that is somehow underneath the crystal. BACK she goes!!
> 
> Will hopefully be getting a replacement without too much trouble.


Missed it .. Sorry to hear that T4P. Hopefully everything will be sorted out soon. It's a beauty - but I'm just not a G square lover :-( Fingers crossed and wishing you a great weekend


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

... Just saw your WRUW 21.10. post T4P.. Awesome great news ... Enjoy


----------



## Steelerswit

Took some haggling, but sealed the deal today from Steelersfanva. GD-400HUF










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck

Steelerswit said:


> Took some haggling, but sealed the deal today from Steelersfanva. GD-400HUF
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Love this piece. I'm sure you will as well. Congrats!


----------



## Certified G

Just pulled the trigger on my second King, the stealth GX56BB-1.


----------



## Today

Hein W said:


> *GW-5035A-1JR:
> *
> View attachment 12596033
> View attachment 12596037
> View attachment 12596035
> View attachment 12596039
> View attachment 12596041


Nice pick up, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## MainePorsche

After a mix up of billing/tracking number(s) related to a recent prior order, the matter is now resolved after spending 3 days on it. Efficiently handled like any good organized outfit. Now they’re on there way.


----------



## Certified G

Well I wasn't happy with the old Survival Straps bracelet on my first automatic diver, Deep Blue Master 1000. The stock rubber strap is comfortable, but it's a lint magnet. Ordered a Super Engineer II straight ends. I like heavy watches, but the seller claims the band weighs 4.9 OZ, so we shall see when it gets here, LoL 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Certified G said:


> Well I wasn't happy with the old Survival Straps bracelet on my first automatic diver, Deep Blue Master 1000. The stock rubber strap is comfortable, but it's a lint magnet. Ordered a Super Engineer II straight ends. I like heavy watches, but the seller claims the band weighs 4.9 OZ, so we shall see when it gets here, LoL
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


I have a Super Engineer II bracelet on my Seiko diver. Awesome build quality, but yeah, the weight it adds to the watch is considerable. Prepare for a wrist workout. :-d


----------



## kubr1ck

So get this. Yesterday I stopped by my local UPS store to drop off a package, as I regularly do several times a month. In the 10 years I've been visiting this store, I never noticed that directly across from it was this:









An authorized dealer/repair shop, in business for 20+ years, with a decent selection of mostly low to mid-range Casios, Seikos and Citizens, with a few newer models and limited editions as well. I was like a kid in a candy store.

In particular, my eyes lit up when I spotted a *PAW-2000T-7*, one of the slightly older Pathfinder models (rare to find new now) with a triple sensor, duplex LCD, multi-band 6, tough solar, and all this within an incredibly comfortable "slim design" resin case with titanium bracelet. The owner sold me the watch for a very good price.

The *PAW-2000T-7 *has a subtle green tint to the LCD:









The polished metal pushers are a nice touch.









The PAWs have the added plus of being made in Japan, unlike the majority of non-Manaslu Pro Treks of today.









A good-looking, rugged, comfortable addition to my stable.


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> So get this. Yesterday I stopped by my local UPS store to drop off a package, as I regularly do several times a month. In the 10 years I've been visiting this store, I never noticed that directly across from it was this:
> 
> View attachment 12604947
> 
> 
> An authorized dealer/repair shop, in business for 20+ years, with a decent selection of mostly low to mid-range Casios, Seikos and Citizens, with a few newer models and limited editions as well. I was like a kid in a candy store.
> 
> In particular, my eyes lit up when I spotted a *PAW-2000T-7*, one of the slightly older Pathfinder models (rare to find new now) with a triple sensor, duplex LCD, multi-band 6, tough solar, and all this within an incredibly comfortable "slim design" resin case with titanium bracelet. The owner sold me the watch for a very good price.
> 
> The *PAW-2000T-7 *has a subtle green tint to the LCD:
> 
> View attachment 12604957
> 
> 
> The polished metal pushers are a nice touch.
> 
> View attachment 12604959
> 
> 
> The PAWs have the added plus of being made in Japan, unlike the majority of non-Manaslu Pro Treks of today.
> 
> View attachment 12604961
> 
> 
> A good-looking, rugged, comfortable addition to my stable.
> 
> View attachment 12605013


Nice find. I have the similar PAW-2000-1, the version with the strap, which I bought in 2013. I think mine was made in Thailand.


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> Nice find. I have the similar PAW-2000-1, the version with the strap, which I bought in 2013. I think mine was made in Thailand.


Yes I saw that you mentioned owning that one. It has the silver bezel I think, which looks great.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

You're on a roll kubr1ck  Enjoy


----------



## kubr1ck

Deepsea_dweller said:


> You're on a roll kubr1ck  Enjoy


Yes, I know. It's not good. I'm going to start selling off pieces soon. T4P's been a great counselor in that regard. :-!


----------



## MainePorsche

Two Watches now stateside.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> Yes, I know. It's not good. I'm going to start selling off pieces soon. T4P's been a great counselor in that regard. :-!


Think twice b4 letting go ... pls not too quick ... ask T4P ... just saying 









( right one )


----------



## kubr1ck

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Think twice b4 letting go ... pls not too quick ... ask T4P ... just saying


Thanks, DSD. And no worries. I'm just offloading ones that aren't getting much wrist time and deserve better homes. :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Think twice b4 letting go ... pls not too quick ... ask T4P ... just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( right one )


LOL Yes Kubr1ck, DSD knows.... I have re-bought more than 1 model that I sold. Off the top of my head, did that with THREE. A Protrek, the Navy GPW-1000, and the D1000B Frog! :rodekaart;-) (I should NEVER have let that Frog go. I plead temporary insanity.)

So yes, it is quite good advice to take your time and be VERY sure you want to get rid of something before it's too late. :-d


----------



## Fergfour

I didn't plan it but I wore two custom DW5000LV's this week:



























Anyway, I came across a complete LV the other day and figured why not? They're few and far between, it's one of my favorite displays. I think it's the only square that has it (sort of like the ML is the only red). The resin looks a little worn but I have at least one spare set in nicer shape. 
View attachment 12605933

I might go stock with the better condition bezel/strap, or I might go custom again we'll see.


----------



## Devil13

Have a 5035 on the way whenever Casio decides to ship.


----------



## MainePorsche

Almost.
Possibly today. Likely tomorrow.


----------



## Certified G

When I get off work I should have 2 packages waiting for me at home, a stealth King & a super engineer II bracelet for the Deep Blue....


----------



## bomba

Fergfour said:


> I didn't plan it but I wore two custom DW5000LV's this week:
> 
> View attachment 12605923
> View attachment 12605925
> View attachment 12605917
> View attachment 12605919
> 
> 
> Anyway, I came across a complete LV the other day and figured why not? They're few and far between, it's one of my favorite displays. I think it's the only square that has it (sort of like the ML is the only red). The resin looks a little worn but I have at least one spare set in nicer shape.
> View attachment 12605933
> 
> I might go stock with the better condition bezel/strap, or I might go custom again we'll see.


Is that a custom gshock?? Looks very cool

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Towlo104

Mine arrived


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MainePorsche said:


> Almost.
> Possibly today. Likely tomorrow.


Yesss


----------



## Fergfour

bomba said:


> Is that a custom gshock?? Looks very cool
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Both are custom yes.


----------



## MainePorsche

These two guys woke me up as they arrived today.
Here are some quick pics of their initial wrappings and ‘go-ens’ they had given to me.
I will post quality pics of the Watches as time allows. I do have to sleep.
I am very happy to meet them however.


----------



## grinch_actual

Very cool Maine. Defiantly a solid acquisition. Congratulations!


----------



## MainePorsche

grinch_actual said:


> Very cool Maine. Defiantly a solid acquisition. Congratulations!


Thank you.
This will be my last Watch purchase for sure.
As seen in my signature I have quite the Collection now.


----------



## MainePorsche

MainePorsche said:


> Thank you.
> This will be my last Watch purchase for sure.
> As seen in my signature I have quite the Collection now.


Quality Nikon pics to follow.


----------



## MainePorsche

Two Watches came in this small box.


----------



## Fergfour

"This will be my last Watch purchase for sure"
Could've sworn I saw that statement before. Anyway, enjoy the new pair!


----------



## MainePorsche

Indeed you had, and even by me.
I had a ‘No Mas’ thread after my 3rd or 4th Watch.
Now with nine quality pieces, I’m covered for all activities and occasions.


----------



## jskibo

One more for the collection


----------



## Time4Playnow

MainePorsche said:


> Indeed you had, and even by me.
> I had a 'No Mas' thread after my 3rd or 4th Watch.
> Now with nine quality pieces, I'm covered for all activities and occasions.


I dunno, I think maybe 10 is a better number at which to stop. ;-):-d:-d Nice and even. :-d

Congrats on the new Gulfmasters! They both look very nice. I look forward to seeing more photos of them.


----------



## MainePorsche

Time4Playnow said:


> I dunno, I think maybe 10 is a better number at which to stop. ;-):-d:-d Nice and even. :-d
> 
> Congrats on the new Gulfmasters! They both look very nice. I look forward to seeing more photos of them.


I was thinking of a Helson Shark Diver 42. 
As I keep my nine Watches in 3 heavy Diplomat rolls of three in each, I would have room for one more (#10 would be on the wrist).
T4, you're killing me...


----------



## kubr1ck

MainePorsche said:


> These two guys woke me up as they arrived today.
> Here are some quick pics of their initial wrappings and 'go-ens' they had given to me.
> I will post quality pics of the Watches as time allows. I do have to sleep.
> I am very happy to meet them however.


Beautiful pieces. Congrats, doc. That ICERC in particular is really something special. Enjoy them.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MainePorsche said:


> These two guys woke me up as they arrived today.
> Here are some quick pics of their initial wrappings and 'go-ens' they had given to me.
> I will post quality pics of the Watches as time allows. I do have to sleep.
> I am very happy to meet them however.


That's really something very very special. We don't see too often an incoming double pleasure like yours ❤️❤️❤️ Each one deserves its own thread IMHO. Huge congrats and lots of joy and happiness. Well done MainePorsche. Stunning haul


----------



## Certified G

So, the mailman left these in my box today....


----------



## Fergfour

Being the square fan that I am...

View attachment 12609315


----------



## kubr1ck

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's really something very very special. We don't see too often an incoming double pleasure like yours ❤️❤️❤️ Each one deserves its own thread IMHO. Huge congrats and lots of joy and happiness. Well done MainePorsche. Stunning haul


Hey DSD, I think the doc here is aiming to become for Gulfies what you are to Froggies. :-d b-) :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> Hey DSD, I think the doc here is aiming to become for Gulfies what you are to Froggies. :-d b-) :-!


Absolutely


----------



## MainePorsche

at work hard to post


----------



## Certified G

Well I am a happy camper. This is what was in the smaller package, new band for the Deep Blue
View attachment 12609587


and in the larger package, a stealth King
View attachment 12609595


Now, bedtime.....


----------



## Jasabor

Not a G-Shock this time. But its out of titanium,looking pretty good and solar.

View attachment 12612967
View attachment 12612969
View attachment 12612971


----------



## Phreddo

Just got this one.

I know I said "no mas," but I've accidentally discovered an advantage to cloth bands in the winter.

GLS-5600V

Neon green will get filthy, but it will go nice as a hi-viz PPE accessory.

This watch is a bit of a real pain to set up and change the battery.










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruizjaime26

Certified G said:


> So, the mailman left these in my box today....
> View attachment 12609309


What is it?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

ruizjaime26 said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hopefully not from Ted Kaczynski~

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## fcasoli

New, found in ebay...

Coming next Tuesday

MR-G 220T year 1998


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

DW6900S Surf rider
Might give the jelly resin a dye bath but it looks a pretty rad shade of glum skies as is. 

DW6900CB
Next one for surgery in teh Labz.


----------



## Fergfour

fcasoli said:


> New, found in ebay...
> 
> Coming next Tuesday
> 
> MR-G 220T year 1998


Congrats! I have that same model, it's the 220T-8 as it has the textured silver dial. Great style. Looks like you got one with enough bracelet links too so hopefully you don't have to worry about fit issues. If you aren't familiar with the module you can toggle between 2 time zones by holding down the D button, then you'll see a 1 or 2 in the top left corner box. Pressing the A button will either show the city for that time, or the current year. The date changes automatically if the other time zone is far enough ahead or behind.


----------



## jskibo

Thanks to a head up from Stavros78 I have one I always wanted but missed coming for my birthday!


----------



## fcasoli

Fergfour said:


> Congrats! I have that same model, it's the 220T-8 as it has the textured silver dial. Great style. Looks like you got one with enough bracelet links too so hopefully you don't have to worry about fit issues. If you aren't familiar with the module you can toggle between 2 time zones by holding down the D button, then you'll see a 1 or 2 in the top right corner box. Pressing the A button will either show the city for that time, or the current year. The date changes automatically if the other time zone is far enough ahead or behind.


Thanks, I have the manual in pdf format...
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/59f6316290819/Manuale G-Shock MRG-220T.pdf


----------



## MrMundy

recently got poisoned by squares.... which 1 do u guys recommend?

GW-M5610-1 - US$89



>


OR GW-M5610-1 Modded to negative display ~US$130

No light:


>


With Light:


>


OR GW-M5610-1BJF - US$158


>


or should i just stick to my current collection...


----------



## jskibo

Go negative!

big fan of the bj..........f.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jskibo said:


> Thanks to a head up from Stavros78 I have one I always wanted but missed coming for my birthday!


Fabulous catch .. enjoy


----------



## Devil13

GWG-1000-1A3 on the way!


----------



## jskibo

Ordered one of these.


----------



## MainePorsche

^Nice Watch.
Intriguing color.


----------



## CC

Devil13 said:


> GWG-1000-1A3 on the way!


Had mine just over a week now, you'll love it!


----------



## steve399

GWF1000. Already have the bezel parts for a 'BS' red/black swap


----------



## jskibo

I guess I’m on a purple run. 

Let my last one go for a good price, but since I had the black version and now the white version, completed the set with purple.


----------



## kubr1ck

jskibo said:


> I guess I'm on a purple run.
> 
> Let my last one go for a good price, but since I had the black version and now the white version, completed the set with purple.


That looks grape! :-d


----------



## Steelerswit

jskibo said:


> I guess I'm on a purple run.
> 
> Let my last one go for a good price, but since I had the black version and now the white version, completed the set with purple.


Gotta love a set









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

totally not watch related, unless you count watching~

*Dragon Blood Peacock Cichlid*


----------



## jskibo

Been stalking it....Amazon has a few left $0.05 below list


----------



## Epal2Apol

jskibo said:


> Been stalking it....Amazon has a few left $0.05 below list


Is that GW-5035a? I can't seems to find GW-5035 at Amazon. Kindly post the link please. Thanks!


----------



## jskibo

Epal2Apol said:


> Is that GW-5035a? I can't seems to find GW-5035 at Amazon. Kindly post the link please. Thanks!


Out again. Keep an eye on it, comes and goes

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075JK3R7H/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_8?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A36O45MO0S7GZB


----------



## jskibo

Prices seem to be dropping on the GA-700EH-1AJR Eric Haze model. Picked one up


----------



## Phreddo

On some sort of purple face kick here.

G-9200BP Riseman wanted a little brother.

Enter the G-9000BP Black Purple Mudman.










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321

Mine says Hi!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMundy

recently found the GW-5000-1JF very appealing.. 
for US$240, brand new, worth it? still sitting on the fence


----------



## fcasoli

Arrived today, MRG-220T


----------



## Hein W

From member Maine:

*For sale UK/EU New Casio DW-5030C 30th Anniv. screwback - never unwrapped from the plastic or box

*Pictures are from seller:


----------



## jskibo

24 slot watch box with glass top from amazon for $37. Wasn’t expecting much but it’s actually not bad.


----------



## harald-hans

This one ...


----------



## jskibo

jskibo said:


> Ordered one of these.


Have to look for another purple one, Ebay seller claims a button bad and can't sell it....


----------



## jskibo

In addition to the 35th square this arrived as well


----------



## erebus

jskibo said:


> 24 slot watch box with glass top from amazon for $37. Wasn't expecting much but it's actually not bad.


I have this same case! Works great so far and it's getting full.


----------



## Fergfour

erebus said:


> I have this same case! Works great so far and it's getting full.


I have a similar case, I think mine has an acrylic top though instead of glass. I keep my solars in it. Even though I don't leave it in direct sunlight, they all stay on "H".


----------



## Galaga

MrMundy said:


> View attachment 12625573
> 
> recently found the GW-5000-1JF very appealing..
> for US$240, brand new, worth it? still sitting on the fence


It's arguably the G with the greatest cult following. I have one and love it. The only digital watch you will ever need.


----------



## Phreddo

Oh my, I didn't fall off the wagon, I think I nuked it from orbit.

I actually bought this GLS-5600V first, but the green one showed up first. Black one came from Bahrain. This thing is like NEW, might not have the heart to put it on.

The python G-7800, well, that one I HAD to have, and eBay made sure I paid top dollar. I suppose, at the worst, I probably paid retail for it. That being said, I'll probably NEVER be able to wear it, and this may be my only wristie.

My other 7800 and GLS were lonely and also wanted a siblings like the my Riseman got.

Hopefully I'll settle down for a bit.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321

Phreddo said:


> Oh my, I didn't fall off the wagon, I think I nuked it from orbit.
> 
> I actually bought this GLS-5600V first, but the green one showed up first. Black one came from Bahrain. This thing is like NEW, might not have the heart to put it on.
> 
> The python G-7800, well, that one I HAD to have, and eBay made sure I paid top dollar. I suppose, at the worst, I probably paid retail for it. That being said, I'll probably NEVER be able to wear it, and this may be my only wristie.
> 
> My other 7800 and GLS were lonely and also wanted a siblings like the my Riseman got.
> 
> Hopefully I'll settle down for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


Loving that black/pink GLS5600

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

stumbled on a great deal, and Mrs. Wit OK'd it....because i just bought her something she HAD to have. (yes, after anniversary gifts!)


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

PL series 6900


----------



## Fergfour

Lovin all the recent squares everyone!


----------



## Cobia

Steelerswit said:


> stumbled on a great deal, and Mrs. Wit OK'd it....because i just bought her something she HAD to have. (yes, after anniversary gifts!)


I like the wood/vintage surfboard look of this one, good pick up.

Is this bigger or smaller than the average standard square?

cheers


----------



## Steelerswit

Cobia said:


> I like the wood/vintage surfboard look of this one, good pick up.
> 
> Is this bigger or smaller than the average standard square?
> 
> cheers


It's a standard square. Yes, the Hawaiian feel of it reminds me of home.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Cobia

Galaga said:


> It's arguably the G with the greatest cult following. I ha e one and love it. The only digital watch you will ever need.


I ran into Mark Bouris (Roosters board/the apprentice) last week, hes got a place up the road, he was wearing this exact watch.


----------



## messyGarage

Finally got the GD-350. Great module and very legible negative display. Love it!










I'd like to mod with a GD-350-8 gray resin set, can someone help getting one? Only overpriced straps on ebay and no stock for Tiktox.
Thanks


----------



## SgtPepper

The band is here: https://www.watchband-berlin.com/Casio-Band-grau-f-GD-350-GD-350-8-Kunststoff


----------



## messyGarage

Thank you Wolfgang, the hard task seems to get the bezel

Can be ordered from Pacparts for about 8$, but over 17$ for standard mail international... crazy money for a cheapo guy like me ,


----------



## Rocat

harald-hans said:


> This one ...


----------



## AirWatch

*Throwback model with a color combo like nothing available back in '83
*








_Edit - _Just noticed that this marks my 10,000th post. It has taken me a while to reach this milestone of sorts and I hope that I've managed to keep y'all at least half-entertained at times along the way.

Here's an in-your-face shot from this past 4th of a miles-away fireworks display, made possible by a long lens.


----------



## Miklos86

Today, I will visit the local Seiko Boutique, taking a good hard look at different Astrons. Tomorrow, the Casio AD, to take an even harder look at the MRG-G1000. Will keep you posted on the results, hopefully either of them will be added to this thread.


----------



## autumnwind

Omega trilogy set !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrMundy

After getting the GX-56BB, couldn't resist the negative display anymore. (but I'm selling away the king because of the size:-d:-d)
Before:








finally all blacked out(sadly the 5600 and rangeman has moisture underneath the glass, any tips on getting rid of that?):





















now I'm waiting for my GW-5000-1JF to ship... 99% chance of keeping that positive when it comes


----------



## AirWatch

*Splurging on the 35th Anniversary
*


----------



## Time4Playnow

Well I decided to give myself a birthday and Christmas present all-in-one! :-d This will be my last G of this year, no question. I decided to end 2017 with a BANG! :-d:-d

Not revealing all details yet.. But the 1st three letters of the model number begin with "M" and end with "G." (narrows it down a bit, huh?!) 

I have not seen a single one of these watches here on the forum, yet.... ;-) Feel free to guess the model if you wish. 

I'll post a pic once it ships!


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> This will be my last G of this year, no question.


I remember saying that two MT-Gs and two Frogmen ago. :-d

Anyways, congrats on the mystery purchase. I can't for the life of me figure out which model number starts with "MMM" lol.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Well I decided to give myself a birthday and Christmas present all-in-one! :-d This will be my last G of this year, no question. I decided to end 2017 with a BANG! :-d:-d
> 
> Not revealing all details yet.. But the 1st three letters of the model number begin with "M" and end with "G." (narrows it down a bit, huh?!)
> 
> I have not seen a single one of these watches here on the forum, yet.... ;-) Feel free to guess the model if you wish.
> 
> I'll post a pic once it ships!











I guess something like this .... limited to 300 or so  Big big congrats in advance.. however - let's wait and see if this will your last purchase in 2017


----------



## kubr1ck

And for my 1st Gulfie: *GWN-Q1000MCA-1AJF*

This one was ordered last week and already landed. I just need to figure out which of two post offices is holding it captive so I can retrieve it. Sadly, it's been overshadowed a bit by the loud, unannounced houseguest that is the 35th Frog, but I have a feeling I'll love this one all the same.

I was drawn to this more subdued model with its gunmetal bezel and black IP outer ring. It also has a combi bracelet with a blue inner lining that matches the blue accents on the dial. One of two September release Gulfmasters. Should be fun times.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

That's a very very nice Gulfmaster kubr1ck  Congrats again! Saw this one right after the release in HK ... impressive ... but at the end decided to go for the I.C.E.R.C first and later sometimes 4 this Gulfie No hurry of course


----------



## kubr1ck

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's a very very nice Gulfmaster kubr1ck  Congrats again! Saw this one right after the release in HK ... impressive ... but at the end decided to go for the I.C.E.R.C first and later sometimes 4 this Gulfie No hurry of course


Yeah, that marine blue Gulfie's a real beauty.


----------



## MainePorsche

kubr1ck said:


> And for my 1st Gulfie: *GWN-Q1000MCA-1AJF*
> 
> This one was ordered last week and already landed. I just need to figure out which of two post offices is holding it captive so I can retrieve it. Sadly, it's been overshadowed a bit by the loud, unannounced houseguest that is the 35th Frog, but I have a feeling I'll love this one all the same.
> 
> I was drawn to this more subdued model with its gunmetal bezel and black IP outer ring. It also has a combi bracelet with a blue inner lining that matches the blue accents on the dial. One of two September release Gulfmasters. Should be fun times.
> 
> View attachment 12636419


That is sharp...
Look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## harald-hans

I could not resist ...


----------



## WES51

harald-hans said:


>


What is the story with the case? Is that part of the watch or yours? And how about that a little research submarine model?


----------



## harald-hans

The German distributor (Seiko Germany) has "pimped" the 200 pcs. for the German market by adding a waterproof pelican case, a submarine model, a 4GB Stick and a spring bar tool just as shown ...

This is "exclusive" for the German market ...


----------



## grinch_actual

harald-hans said:


> The German distributor (Seiko Germany) has "pimped" the 200 pcs. for the German market by adding a waterproof pelican case, a submarine model, a 4GB Stick and a spring bar tool just as shown ...
> 
> This is "exclusive" for the German market ...


Can the submarine be used in the bathtub? I'm, uh, asking for a friend.


----------



## cbkihong

Time4Playnow said:


> Well I decided to give myself a birthday and Christmas present all-in-one! :-d This will be my last G of this year, no question. I decided to end 2017 with a BANG! :-d:-d
> 
> Not revealing all details yet.. But the 1st three letters of the model number begin with "M" and end with "G." (narrows it down a bit, huh?!)
> 
> I have not seen a single one of these watches here on the forum, yet.... ;-) Feel free to guess the model if you wish.
> 
> I'll post a pic once it ships!


OK, MTGs likely eliminated because you had one and found it either too blingy or too large. So my guess would be ... one of these.

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-mrg-g2000cb-black-guard-with-cobarion-bezel/


----------



## cbkihong

I will celebrate my 700th post here with a box I just grabbed with an exceptionally thick manual. What could it be?

I have truly sinned for having purchased so many of these!! o|


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Well I decided to give myself a birthday and Christmas present all-in-one! :-d This will be my last G of this year, no question. I decided to end 2017 with a BANG! :-d:-d
> 
> Not revealing all details yet.. But the 1st three letters of the model number begin with "M" and end with "G." (narrows it down a bit, huh?!)
> 
> I have not seen a single one of these watches here on the forum, yet.... ;-) Feel free to guess the model if you wish.
> 
> I'll post a pic once it ships!


I think it's an MT-G, and I think I know which model it is. But I won't ruin the surprise. ;-)


----------



## grinta

Used GW-7900 incoming, black and positive display.
50 euros, not much for its mint condition !


----------



## Jasabor

GLS-5600WCL. Retro look for the win.......


----------



## Hein W

Received from the UK last night: *DW-5030C-1JR:

*


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

GD-350 
From right here. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-g-shock-gd-350-a-4568775.html









Figure a Vibration Alarm would be a nice reminder I can't ignore ;-)


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Hey, just a side note.

But if Casio made a Protrek Twin Sensor lite or the Triple Sensor w/ a Vibration Alarm....... that would be a corner of my collection, an absolute fave!

Oh well, maybe one day ;-)


----------



## erebus

Picked up two new squares I've wanted for a while, GW-S5600 and GLS-5600V:


----------



## deltaforce316

Just recieved my latest G today and my first solar atomic, the GW-6900


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Casio W735HB-3av

Vibration alarm watch 

Figure I'll get through this weekend with it and I can gift it to my younger brother upon receipt of the gd-350


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hein W said:


> Received from the UK last night: *DW-5030C-1JR:
> 
> *


That's a beautiful 5030C Anniversary square, Hein - congrats!! :-!:-!


----------



## Rocat

harald-hans said:


> I could not resist ...


Shawn and Gus approve wholeheartedly. What a watch!


----------



## Hein W

Time4Playnow said:


> That's a beautiful 5030C Anniversary square, Hein - congrats!! :-!:-!


Thanks friend. There is apparently another beautiful copy on the way to here. A second GW-5035A-1JR.b-)b-):-!


----------



## kubr1ck

Hein W said:


> Thanks friend. There is apparently another beautiful copy on the way to here. A second GW-5035A-1JR.b-)b-):-!


Meanwhile.... Let's say a small prayer for my missing *GW-5035A-1JR*. :roll:


----------



## Hein W

kubr1ck said:


> Meanwhile.... Let's say a small prayer for my missing *GW-5035A-1JR*. :roll:
> 
> View attachment 12641187


That's a little worse than the Belgian customs ...:-(


----------



## ocddave

Waiting on my first ProTrek (PRW-3510Y-1) to arrive 










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Rocat said:


> Shawn and Gus approve wholeheartedly. What a watch!


Sorry - but as a German I do not understand the meaning ... :-s


----------



## MainePorsche

harald-hans said:


> Sorry - but as a German I do not understand the meaning ... :-s


I'm an American, and I don't get it either for I haven't enjoyed this fine dramatic work.


----------



## grinch_actual

MainePorsche said:


> I'm an American, and I don't get it either for I haven't enjoyed this fine dramatic work.


Just imagine the Golden Girls. With more murder. Less old women. More dudes. And more murder.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I've received my second copy G-Shock 5035A that I took advantage of during a sale and on track to receive my very first Frogman the GWF-D1035B-1JR, out of the tornado series I found this one the most appealing to me.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual

Decided to pull the trigger. Should be here Saturday(thanks Amazon Prime).


----------



## Time4Playnow

grinch_actual said:


> Decided to pull the trigger. Should be here Saturday(thanks Amazon Prime).
> 
> View attachment 12642287


Congrats, very nice choice!! :-! I am biased, of course, but I think you will be blown away by the Mudmaster in general. AND, this specific version is very very nice. (well really, they all are)


----------



## grinch_actual

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats, very nice choice!! :-! I am biased, of course, but I think you will be blown away by the Mudmaster in general. AND, this specific version is very very nice. (well really, they all are)


Thanks Time4Playnow! Haha, I blame you guys for making this thing look so appealing! I'll have the Mudman, Rangeman, and Mudmaster. My Holy Trinity will be complete.

By the way, anyone interested in a kidney?(Have to pay for this thing some how.)


----------



## kubr1ck

grinch_actual said:


> Thanks Time4Playnow! Haha, I blame you guys for making this thing look so appealing! I'll have the Mudman, Rangeman, and Mudmaster. My Holy Trinity will be complete.
> 
> By the way, anyone interested in a kidney?(Have to pay for this thing some how.)


Congrats, man. As T4P said, you're gonna love this one. Once you put the Mudmaster on your wrist, it's gonna make it difficult to wear your other pieces. :-!


----------



## grinch_actual

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats, man. As T4P said, you're gonna love this one. Once you put the Mudmaster on your wrist, it's gonna make it difficult to wear your other pieces. :-!


Thanks, buddy! I'll just wear all of them at once. That's what all the cool kids are doing now a days, right?


----------



## cbkihong

In addition to the G purchased 2 days ago, I just snapped up another 35[SUP]th[/SUP] anniversary as well as Kubr1ck's pics were just overly addictive. That concludes all I have for this year.

No time for pics yet, will likely do Saturday.


----------



## cbkihong

Wow, Chrome has been repeatedly flagging my post (or something else) as XSS but apparently the posts were submitted, creating all these duplicate posts without my knowing it!!


----------



## cbkihong

-


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

I tried out the vibration alarm and it's not very strong. Bit of a let down to be honest (still gets the job done). It works for reminding me of the time. Anyhow at $18 its another great casio with a quiet alarm that gets the job done. +1 to Casio nevertheless. Anyhow should get the gd-350 next week.


----------



## kubr1ck

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 12643273
> 
> View attachment 12643275
> 
> View attachment 12643277
> 
> 
> I tried out the vibration alarm and it's not very strong. Bit of a let down to be honest (still gets the job done). It works for reminding me of the time. Anyhow at $18 its another great casio with a quiet alarm that gets the job done. +1 to Casio nevertheless. Anyhow should get the gd-350 next week.


That's a good-looking piece at any price point. And nice photos, by the way.


----------



## ocddave

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 12643273
> 
> View attachment 12643275
> 
> View attachment 12643277
> 
> 
> I tried out the vibration alarm and it's not very strong. Bit of a let down to be honest (still gets the job done). It works for reminding me of the time. Anyhow at $18 its another great casio with a quiet alarm that gets the job done. +1 to Casio nevertheless. Anyhow should get the gd-350 next week.


For stronger vibration, give the GB5600B a try.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

ocddave said:


> For stronger vibration, give the GB5600B a try.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Would you say it's better than the GD-350?


----------



## ocddave

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Would you say it's better than the GD-350?


It's definitely stronger, strong enough that you actually hear it, not just feel it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Still waiting for my Woody to come in, (it's at least in state) and I got suckered in with great price and 8% eBay bucks.

Coming in from Hong Kong, so it may take a bit.









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## harald-hans

This one ...


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

kubr1ck said:


> That's a good-looking piece at any price point. And nice photos, by the way.


Thanks! I use my the camera on my s7 but make a point of cleaning the lens w/ a microfiber cloth (which I carry one for my watch anyhow).



ocddave said:


> It's definitely stronger, strong enough that you actually hear it, not just feel it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


And it's on my future/potential list 
-->3 new watches in 3 weeks will have to keep me satisfied for now


----------



## Time4Playnow

Time4Playnow said:


> Well I decided to give myself a birthday and Christmas present all-in-one! :-d This will be my last G of this year, no question. I decided to end 2017 with a BANG! :-d:-d
> 
> Not revealing all details yet.. But the 1st three letters of the model number begin with "M" and end with "G." (narrows it down a bit, huh?!)
> 
> I have not seen a single one of these watches here on the forum, yet.... ;-) Feel free to guess the model if you wish.
> 
> I'll post a pic once it ships!


Well....... It hasn't shipped yet, but I felt like posting this anyway. ;-)

Thanks to DSD and cbkihong for taking a guess, but no....not an MR-G, this time. (also thanks to Kubr1ck for not ruining the surprise. I think he remembered that I had mentioned this one to him..) :-d

Instead, it's an MTG that I've had my eye on pretty much ever since it was released over a year ago in 2016. I guess I was hoping the price would drop some more, but it seems to be holding steady where it's at. I couldn't hold out any longer, so...

Trigger pulled on the MTG-G1000RS-2AJF!!! :-!:-!:-! It's possible another forum member here has posted this one, but I don't recall seeing it. :think:

I love the blue-ish dial, and also the bead-blasted finish on the stainless steel.  GPS is a bonus.

Actually, I got another bonus. Ordered via Rakuten - and the seller was offering 17,000 Rakuten points!!! That's more points than I have ever gotten at once. And right now I'm thinking I'll apply them toward the new Rangeman next year!! :-!:-!:-!

It should be shipping by mid-week next week, hopefully! |>


----------



## D7002470

Congrats Time4Playnow! I too have been lusting after this piece for a year now. Please post pics when you get it as there's not many in the wild.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Well....... It hasn't shipped yet, but I felt like posting this anyway. ;-)
> 
> Thanks to DSD and cbkihong for taking a guess, but no....not an MR-G, this time. (also thanks to Kubr1ck for not ruining the surprise. I think he remembered that I had mentioned this one to him..) :-d
> 
> Instead, it's an MTG that I've had my eye on pretty much ever since it was release over a year ago in 2016. I guess I was hoping the price would drop some more, but it seems to be holding steady where it's at. I couldn't hold out any longer, so...
> 
> Trigger pulled on the MTG-G1000RS-2AJF!!! :-!:-!:-! It's possible another forum member here has posted this one, but I don't recall seeing it. :think:
> 
> I love the blue-ish dial on this one, and also the bead-blasted finish on the stainless steel.  GPS is a bonus.
> 
> Actually, I got another bonus. Ordered via Rakuten - and the seller was offering 17,000 Rakuten points!!! That's more points than I have ever gotten at once. And right now I'm thinking I'll apply them toward the new Rangeman next year!! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> This one should be shipping by mid-week next week, hopefully!  |>


Beautiful. Congrats, man. Happy for you as I know you've been eyeing this one for a while. You're gonna love the bead-blasted finish. Ultra high quality and virtually scratchproof. And I bet this baby will look more stunning in photos than these stock images suggest. Can't wait to see that blue resin bracelet lining as well.

And 17,000 Rakuten pts?! I got 8,000 for my Gulfie and I thought that was a lot, lol. Nice job.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Beautiful. Congrats, man. Happy for you as I know you've been eyeing this one for a while. You're gonna love the bead-blasted finish. Ultra high quality and virtually scratchproof. And I bet this baby will look more stunning in photos than these stock images suggest. Can't wait to see that blue resin bracelet lining as well.
> 
> And 17,000 Rakuten pts?! I got 8,000 for my Gulfie and I thought that was a lot, lol. Nice job.


Thanks Kubr1ck!! Yes I've been very curious about that bead-blasted finish ever since I saw the first photos of it. Your beautiful MTG-G1000SG-1AJF helped push me over the edge to order this watch too, btw! :-d:-d Matter of fact I even considered ordering your gold SG instead! In the end it was a close call between the two, but I had to go with the blue, as it had me at "hello." :-d:-d:-d

Funny thing about the Rakuten points. It was actually 11,900 when I first placed my order. Then I found out they didn't have the watch in stock and would not have it till 14 Nov. So while waiting, here the same shop upped the Rakuten points offer to 17,000 only for one day! I emailed the shop, asked if they could apply the 17K points to my order. Didn't hear from them after a few hours, and the offer was ending overnight..... SO -- I ordered it AGAIN!! :-d:-d Then I sent a nice email asking them to cancel my first order and process the 2nd. :-d I'm getting those 17,000 points, dangit!! :-d:-!



D7002470 said:


> Congrats Time4Playnow! I too have been lusting after this piece for a year now. Please post pics when you get it as there's not many in the wild.


Don't worry, there will be plenty of pics! :-d Will give me a chance to try out the camera on my new iPhone as well. ;-)

You say there aren't many in the wild.. I believe it. I also think this watch might be a JDM model, so there are probably very few in the United States. (I was very much hoping that Tourneau or Macys would have it during their recent 25% off sales, but nooooooooooo! :-d)


----------



## fcasoli

Time4Playnow said:


> Well....... It hasn't shipped yet, but I felt like posting this anyway. ;-)
> 
> Thanks to DSD and cbkihong for taking a guess, but no....not an MR-G, this time. (also thanks to Kubr1ck for not ruining the surprise. I think he remembered that I had mentioned this one to him..) :-d
> 
> Instead, it's an MTG that I've had my eye on pretty much ever since it was released over a year ago in 2016. I guess I was hoping the price would drop some more, but it seems to be holding steady where it's at. I couldn't hold out any longer, so...
> 
> Trigger pulled on the MTG-G1000RS-2AJF!!! :-!:-!:-! It's possible another forum member here has posted this one, but I don't recall seeing it. :think:
> 
> I love the blue-ish dial, and also the bead-blasted finish on the stainless steel.  GPS is a bonus.
> 
> Actually, I got another bonus. Ordered via Rakuten - and the seller was offering 17,000 Rakuten points!!! That's more points than I have ever gotten at once. And right now I'm thinking I'll apply them toward the new Rangeman next year!! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> It should be shipping by mid-week next week, hopefully! |>


Hi, congratulations, I'm interested, searching the best price, I love this dial, maybe my next sandwich...Steel


----------



## WES51

Time4Playnow said:


>


Wow. What a beauty!


Time4Playnow said:


> ...I love the blue-ish dial, and also the bead-blasted finish on the stainless steel...


So do I.
Looks very sporty-elegant.


----------



## cbkihong

Wow, did not really expect to be this. But then, this one is not blingy, I likely have forgotten this since I have never been too much an M*G guy.

Looking at the MTG-G1000 lineup, I think I prefer this:

MTG-G1000RB-1AJF - 製品情報 - G-SHOCK - CASIO

I am doubtful of the finish though, not having seen it in the flesh yet, but then, have one already and no budget to mess with other M*Gs anymore!


----------



## Time4Playnow

cbkihong said:


> Wow, did not really expect to be this. But then, this one is not blingy, I likely have forgotten this since I have never been too much an M*G guy.
> 
> Looking at the MTG-G1000 lineup, I think I prefer this:
> 
> MTG-G1000RB-1AJF - è£½å"�æƒ&#8230;å.± - G-SHOCK - CASIO
> 
> I am doubtful of the finish though, not having seen it in the flesh yet, but then, have one already and no budget to mess with other M*Gs anymore!


I looked at that one, the G1000RB-1AJF version. I like it - but, I don't want or need another all-black watch of that type. My MR-G is black. So is the G-Steel I recently bought. Didn't want that in the MTG. If I did, would have bought it last week when Tourneau had g-shocks at 25% off of retail - including that one! Naturally, they didn't have my G1000RS-2AJF version. BTW, I read that the G1000RB has DLC coating. Not sure if the other versions with bead blasted finishes have DLC also, or not.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> I looked at that one, the G1000RB-1AJF version. I like it - but, I don't want or need another all-black watch of that type. My MR-G is black. So is the G-Steel I recently bought. Didn't want that in the MTG. If I did, would have bought it last week when Tourneau had g-shocks at 25% off of retail - including that one! Naturally, they didn't have my G1000RS-2AJF version. BTW, I read that the G1000RB has DLC coating. Not sure if the other versions with bead blasted finishes have DLC also, or not.


Found this online. Looks beautiful. :-!


----------



## Galaga

kubr1ck said:


> Found this online. Looks beautiful. :-!


That's a great looking watch. How much?


----------



## kubr1ck

Galaga said:


> That's a great looking watch. How much?


Do a search for model #: MTG-G1000RS-2AJF


----------



## Miklos86

Time4Playnow said:


> Well....... It hasn't shipped yet, but I felt like posting this anyway. ;-)
> 
> Thanks to DSD and cbkihong for taking a guess, but no....not an MR-G, this time. (also thanks to Kubr1ck for not ruining the surprise. I think he remembered that I had mentioned this one to him..) :-d
> 
> Instead, it's an MTG that I've had my eye on pretty much ever since it was released over a year ago in 2016. I guess I was hoping the price would drop some more, but it seems to be holding steady where it's at. I couldn't hold out any longer, so...
> 
> Trigger pulled on the MTG-G1000RS-2AJF!!! :-!:-!:-! It's possible another forum member here has posted this one, but I don't recall seeing it. :think:
> 
> I love the blue-ish dial, and also the bead-blasted finish on the stainless steel.  GPS is a bonus.
> 
> Actually, I got another bonus. Ordered via Rakuten - and the seller was offering 17,000 Rakuten points!!! That's more points than I have ever gotten at once. And right now I'm thinking I'll apply them toward the new Rangeman next year!! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> It should be shipping by mid-week next week, hopefully! |>


Congratulations, that dial is something special. Can't wait to see real life pics of it.


----------



## Fergfour

Giving a discontinued titanium screwback Lineage a shot. Never had a Lineage before, this is an LIS-007:


----------



## wolf79

Stauer 1930 replica watch... Inexpensive but a eye catcher..


----------



## grinch_actual

Here she is. And yes, I threw a Zulu on her.




















Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual

grinch_actual said:


> Here she is. And yes, I threw a Zulu on her.
> View attachment 12647999
> View attachment 12648001
> View attachment 12648003
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


As my last girlfriend said, "I thought it would be bigger."

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Thanks to Phreddo, the WIS recycling continues. I decided to help him finance his pursuit of glory and re-homing a few G's for him
First, a G-9000BP and more importantly, a DW-5030C-1.

Looks like I did Mrs. Wit's Xmas shopping early...LOL.









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GaryK30

GWX-5600WB-5 is on the way.


----------



## Steelerswit

GaryK30 said:


> GWX-5600WB-5 is on the way.
> 
> View attachment 12652069


Looks familiar 

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GaryK30

Steelerswit said:


> Looks familiar
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


I've been considering it for a while. The post about yours today prompted me to finally pull the trigger.


----------



## kubr1ck

Steelerswit said:


> Thanks to Phreddo, the WIS recycling continues. I decided to help him finance his pursuit of glory and re-homing a few G's for him
> First, a G-9000BP and more importantly, a DW-5030C-1.
> 
> Looks like I did Mrs. Wit's Xmas shopping early...LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Nice! That 5030C's a gem. You seem to be on a roll.


----------



## Steelerswit

You know how it goes









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## MrMundy

after 7 days, it came! cost me US$240 (my rangeman cost the same 3 years ago...), shipping was free








Side by side with my modded G5600:








sadly my rangeman has moisture underneath the glass...








that polished screwback though... also, based on the serial number, this gw5000 was made in 2017, july 24th! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## fcasoli

Ordered, but to open the box I must wait until 25th November, I'm out of Italy


----------



## cbkihong

Congrats on your first D1000 according to Piowa's counting thread! Very nice color, but just too bold for me


----------



## Phreddo

Oh boy...

Just got a Mudmaster in Gold & Black.

Much less obnoxious in person.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Ordered, but to open the box I must wait until 25th November, I'm out of Italy


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Sorry for the poor pics but I'll post my thoughts in a week or so.... with better pics of course.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Phreddo said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> Just got a Mudmaster in Gold & Black.
> 
> Much less obnoxious in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk





Spirit of the Watch said:


> Sorry for the poor pics but I'll post my thoughts in a week or so.... with better pics of course.
> View attachment 12654017
> 
> View attachment 12654019


Great additions gents  Enjoy...The gold / black MM is a beauty Phreddo


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

.... sometimes 22-24Nov I everything goes right ❤


----------



## kubr1ck

Deepsea_dweller said:


> .... sometimes 22-24Nov I everything goes right ❤


Congrats, DSD! That 35th Frog couldn't be in better hands. Looking forward to your photos. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats, DSD! That 35th Frog couldn't be in better hands. Looking forward to your photos. :-!


Thanks a lot 4 your kind words kubr1ck  I Won't disappoint you guys Btw last year around the same time I was able to post the Navy Frogman, just after the release, at the Hong Kong Golf Club during the UBS HK Golf Open - Let's see - Around 1 year later ( UBS Open 23-26 Nov ) maybe history repeats itself ❤ Bit sentimental now









( HK Golf Club 2016 UBS Open )


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot 4 your kind words kubr1ck  I Won't disappoint you guys Btw last year around the same time I was able to post the Navy Frogman, just after the release, at the Hong Kong Golf Club during the UBS HK Golf Open - Let's see - Around 1 year later ( UBS Open 23-26 Nov ) maybe history repeats itself ❤ Bit sentimental now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( HK Golf Club 2016 UBS Open )


a 9 iron should get you to the green and short put for par~


----------



## cbkihong

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot 4 your kind words kubr1ck  I Won't disappoint you guys Btw last year around the same time I was able to post the Navy Frogman, just after the release, at the Hong Kong Golf Club during the UBS HK Golf Open - Let's see - Around 1 year later ( UBS Open 23-26 Nov ) maybe history repeats itself ❤ Bit sentimental now


Wow, only very few privileged persons could get into that place ...


----------



## VIA4321

Didn't need it, but liked the combination of subtle case and negative display with bright pop of colour on the face.
DW-5600SN-1
<£60 from the Bay for a new unused model in tin with tags etc.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> a 9 iron should get you to the green and short put for par~


Yeah not bad Steelerswit; or maybe just a wedge 


cbkihong said:


> Wow, only very few privileged persons could get into that place ...


During the UBS Golf Open the HK Golf Club is open to the public. Such a beautiful golf course ❤


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

... and here my 1st Xmas gift from my girlfriend❤ ❤Will be arriving together with the Froggy but gotta wait a bit then ❤Will be a special G❤


----------



## cbkihong

Deepsea_dweller said:


> ... and here my 1st Xmas gift from my girlfriend❤ ❤Will be arriving together with the Froggy but gotta wait a bit then ❤Will be a special G❤


Great taste!! Did your GF know you have been eyeing on this, or she chose and ordered it without telling you?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cbkihong said:


> Great taste!! Did your GF know you have been eyeing on this, or she chose and ordered it without telling you?


I think we talked about it after seeing the first photos of the Froggy & Gravity prior the release. Nevertheless a huge surprise, didn't expect it and I'm extremely proud & happy. Thank you cbkihong


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> ... and here my 1st Xmas gift from my girlfriend❤ ❤Will be arriving together with the Froggy but gotta wait a bit then ❤Will be a special G❤


Congrats DSD, super nice gift!! :-!:-!:-!

To paraphrase Kubr1ck, Is it gold in here or is it just you??? :-d:-d


----------



## bradbrasco

Just found these - *MR-G 121T* & *MT-G 101
*
Also just got a lead on a *MR-G** 100*


----------



## MainePorsche

bradbrasco said:


> Just found these - *MR-G 121T* & *MT-G 101
> *
> Also just got a lead on a *MR-G** 100*
> 
> View attachment 12656721


Nice choices.
Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats DSD, super nice gift!! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> To paraphrase Kubr1ck, Is it gold in here or is it just you??? :-d:-d


Thanks a lot T4P


----------



## cbkihong

Wow, your D1035 frog (and other frogs) must get *really* jealous because as special gift from GF you are obliged to give it much more wrist time ...


----------



## Phreddo

Oh boy X2

Look what just flew in.

I'm telling myself I have some very difficult decisions ahead.

Maybe I can choose not to choose?

But for now there are two analogs in the house.

The latest, in case y'all can't tell, is the GPW-2000 Gravitymaster.

I'd say those are 3 masters, but one is just a man.









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Phreddo said:


> Oh boy X2
> 
> Look what just flew in.
> 
> I'm telling myself I have some very difficult decisions ahead.
> 
> Maybe I can choose not to choose?
> 
> But for now there are two analogs in the house.
> 
> The latest, in case y'all can't tell, is the GPW-2000 Gravitymaster.
> 
> I'd say those are 3 masters, but one is just a man.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


Three great watches. I think the Muddy and Frog are essential. If I had to give up one, it'd be the GPW in this group.


----------



## Miklos86

Phreddo said:


> Oh boy X2
> 
> Look what just flew in.
> 
> I'm telling myself I have some very difficult decisions ahead.
> 
> Maybe I can choose not to choose?
> 
> But for now there are two analogs in the house.
> 
> The latest, in case y'all can't tell, is the GPW-2000 Gravitymaster.
> 
> I'd say those are 3 masters, but one is just a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


Go big or go home. You certainly have a very nice collection of the most robust watches Casio has to offer.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Phreddo said:


> Oh boy X2
> 
> Look what just flew in.
> 
> I'm telling myself I have some very difficult decisions ahead.
> 
> Maybe I can choose not to choose?
> 
> But for now there are two analogs in the house.
> 
> The latest, in case y'all can't tell, is the GPW-2000 Gravitymaster.
> 
> I'd say those are 3 masters, but one is just a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


Beautiful Phreddo Mission accomplished... for now ;-) Have fun and enjoy your 3 Masters of G Great stuff. Well done !


----------



## xevious

Phreddo said:


> Oh boy X2
> 
> Look what just flew in.
> 
> I'm telling myself I have some very difficult decisions ahead.
> 
> Maybe I can choose not to choose?
> 
> But for now there are two analogs in the house.
> 
> The latest, in case y'all can't tell, is the GPW-2000 Gravitymaster.
> 
> I'd say those are 3 masters, but one is just a man.


Very impressive collection, Phrenddo. I think one could have these 3 and say "my collection is complete". ;-)

I think the Mudmaster is my favorite of the bunch. I like the black resin with gold accents theme.

Of the 3 of them, which would you say has the loudest alarm tones?


----------



## xevious

bradbrasco said:


> Just found these - *MR-G 121T* & *MT-G 101
> *
> Also just got a lead on a *MR-G** 100*
> 
> View attachment 12656721


Congrats! Thanks for posting this -- never knew about the MT-G 101. That is one seriously deep movement! The dial is set so far down from the outer bezel edge. Is the crystal domed on this one?


----------



## Phreddo

xevious said:


> Very impressive collection, Phrenddo. I think one could have these 3 and say "my collection is complete". ;-)
> 
> I think the Mudmaster is my favorite of the bunch. I like the black resin with gold accents theme.
> 
> Of the 3 of them, which would you say has the loudest alarm tones?


I'd say the mudmaster, and the GPW is a close second. Frogman is definitely the quietest. GPW doesn't have much in the way of alarm options, tho. Just a single daily alarm and countdown. No hourly chime, boo.

I'd say they're all quieter than a standard DW-5600.

The DW-5030C has by far the loudest alarm I've ever heard on a G-Shock.

The Frogman is an obvious keeper for me. I've made that decision a while ago.

I had an opportunity to get ahold of the GPW and GWG for a decent price, and I wanted to see the damned things in person.

I'm seriously annoyed because I like the functionality of the Mudmaster, but the GPW just so happens to fit my wrist better. It's one of these cases where only one of these watches would fit correct, due to the differences in design and size.

It's funny that the GPW-2000 is dimensionally similar to the GPW-1000. But the shape makes it seem to wear better. Plus, I really appreciate the screw-down crown over the cam-lock crown on the 1000. That crown was very large and had these teeth that would grab my sleeve and unlock the crown. Not very secure in my use. I also think that setup caused the crown and and guards to protrude a lot more. making it dig into the back of my hand. Not so much on the Mudmaster and GPW-2000.

Both very nice in their own rights. Tough choices for me.


----------



## jskibo

I've been out at the Dubai Airshow the past week and had a dead day today.

While not a Gshock, or even a watch, I figure these two from the gold souk should keep momma from snooping on my watch purchases for a few more months.


----------



## ocddave

ocddave said:


> Waiting on my first ProTrek (*PRW-3510Y-1*) to arrive


Well this one won't be coming to me, my brother who sends me my care packages, and has been a very BIG HELP to me while living over here, has taken a shine to this watch. So, I told him he could keep it as an early X-Mas gift from me to him, I hope he enjoys it  ....maybe in the future I will splurge on a PRW3510FC instead, but for now, I'll wait.

BUT! In its replacement I just ordered my first Automatic, a limited edition (1 of 250) Lum-Tec COMBAT B24 CARBON b-)


----------



## kubr1ck

ocddave said:


> Well this one won't be coming to me, my brother who sends me my care packages, and has been a very BIG HELP to me while living over here, has taken a shine to this watch. So, I told him he could keep it as an early X-Mas gift from me to him, I hope he enjoys it  ....maybe in the future I will splurge on a PRW3510FC instead, but for now, I'll wait.
> 
> BUT! In its replacement I just ordered my first Automatic, a limited edition (1 of 250) Lum-Tec COMBAT B24 CARBON b-)
> 
> View attachment 12663381
> 
> 
> View attachment 12663383


Very nice gesture of you. And that LumTec is looking sharp! Enjoy it.


----------



## MainePorsche

kubr1ck,
Look what you made me do...
Ordered this for my Son. He’s an avid fly fisherman, and he’s been through a lot and kept his chin up. I’m very proud of him.


----------



## kubr1ck

MainePorsche said:


> kubr1ck,
> Look what you made me do...
> Ordered this for my Son. He's an avid fly fisherman, and he's been through a lot and kept his chin up. I'm very proud of him.


Awesome and special gift. I don't think he'll be disappointed. This piece has a very high quality feel to it. Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## Miklos86

MainePorsche said:


> kubr1ck,
> Look what you made me do...
> Ordered this for my Son. He's an avid fly fisherman, and he's been through a lot and kept his chin up. I'm very proud of him.


Amazing. He's lucky to have a father like you.


----------



## MainePorsche

kubr1ck said:


> Awesome and special gift. I don't think he'll be disappointed. This piece has a very high quality feel to it. Congrats to you and your son!


Thanks.
Also, thanks for bringing it to the Forum.



Miklos86 said:


> Amazing. He's lucky to have a father like you.


Thank you. 
He and his sister are good 'kids'. She's a senior at State U and he's a freshman. The three of us relocated last year and the dynamics have been hard on him still being in high school. He has found his fishing spots, and I'm looking forward to going out with him once the season breaks
I do try to do my best for them every moment of every day.


----------



## grinch_actual

MainePorsche said:


> Thanks.
> Also, thanks for bringing it to the Forum.
> 
> Thank you.
> He and his sister are good 'kids'. She's a senior at State U and he's a freshman. The three of us relocated last year and the dynamics have been hard on him still being in high school. He has found his fishing spots, and I'm looking forward to going out with him once the season breaks
> I do try to do my best for them every moment of every day.


You looking to adopt a man in his 30s? Handy around the house plus I quit smoking. So, win/win.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

MainePorsche said:


> kubr1ck,
> Look what you made me do...
> Ordered this for my Son. He's an avid fly fisherman, and he's been through a lot and kept his chin up. I'm very proud of him.


So.....from what little I think I know about fishing, I'm pretty sure you don't fly-fish for bass... So will you have to change the strap to say "Trout or Die!"?? :-d

Just Kidding. Very nice gift you got your son - I'm sure he'll love it!! :-!


----------



## MainePorsche

Time4Playnow said:


> So.....from what little I think I know about fishing, I'm pretty sure you don't fly-fish for bass... So will you have to change the strap to say "Trout or Die!"?? :-d
> 
> Just Kidding. Very nice gift you got your son - I'm sure he'll love it!! :-!


He's going to be stoked when he gets it.
Thank you T


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> So.....from what little I think I know about fishing, I'm pretty sure you don't fly-fish for bass... So will you have to change the strap to say "Trout or Die!"?? :-d
> 
> Just Kidding. Very nice gift you got your son - I'm sure he'll love it!! :-!


This fish thing is just not gonna go away, is it?


----------



## MainePorsche

kubr1ck said:


> This fish thing is just not gonna go away, is it?


Just refuses to swim away...


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> This fish thing is just not gonna go away, is it?


Sorry, man. I didn't bring it up on porpoise.


----------



## grinch_actual

Time4Playnow said:


> Sorry, man. I didn't bring it up on porpoise.


Gentlemen, the puns have jumped threads. I am afraid we have a pundemic on are hands.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

grinch_actual said:


> Gentlemen, the puns have jumped threads. I am afraid we have a pundemic on are hands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


Good G'REEF!!! :rodekaart

Looks like we've really jumped the shark here!! :rodekaart:-d:-d


----------



## MainePorsche

grinch_actual said:


> Gentlemen, the puns have jumped threads. I am afraid we have a pundemic on are hands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


Indeed, to skate across threads.


----------



## VIA4321

She's here, quick swap of the strap to a JDM G5600 strap and pop it away until the morning of 25th December.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

jskibo said:


> I've been out at the Dubai Airshow the past week and had a dead day today.
> 
> While not a Gshock, or even a watch, I figure these two from the gold souk should keep momma from snooping on my watch purchases for a few more months.


This man knows what he is doing! Bribery is also a top tool in my kit.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Hein W

GW-5035A-1 on the way to Belgium thanks to a super WUS member who made it possible for me to get a 2nd copy of this beautiful model.
WUS member sent the package on 8 November, the Belgian customs are doing their job very thoroughly ... as usual.:-x:roll:

































I hope to receive the package sometime this week, but you never know ...


----------



## McLenin

GW-5000 on its way to me from Japan, soon tm


----------



## jskibo

I was hoping for the white wood looking one, but caved at $79 +6% back


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Hein W said:


> GW-5035A-1 on the way to Belgium thanks to a super WUS member who made it possible for me to get a 2nd copy of this beautiful model.
> WUS member sent the package on 8 November, the Belgian customs are doing their job very thoroughly ... as usual.:-x:roll:
> 
> View attachment 12669649
> View attachment 12669651
> View attachment 12669653
> View attachment 12669655
> View attachment 12669657
> 
> 
> I hope to receive the package sometime this week, but you never know ...


This is a nice piece, I was fortunate to get a triplet lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo

Ebay find. Might need a bezel swap


----------



## Piowa

Black Friday 5600 for my son for Christmas







Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jskibo

Picked up a Carbon one. The Rakuten / Ebates 20% cashback, free ship and 1000 Yen off was too good to pass up on a watch that's been on my ever expanding list


----------



## kubr1ck

Piowa said:


> Black Friday 5600 for my son for Christmas
> View attachment 12678821
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Great choice. Congrats to him. b-)


----------



## jskibo

I'm on a roll today. Found another one on my list since I saw @Fergfour post it. While I have yet to find the GWM5610KG, I'll settle for the non-atomic little sister for now G5610KG


----------



## VIA4321

jskibo said:


> I'm on a roll today. Found another one on my list since I saw @Fergfour post it. While I have yet to find the GWM5610KG, I'll settle for the non-atomic little sister for now G5610KG


I was lucky enough to find a new boxed example in Florida earlier this year for around $100, always loved the green and neon orange combo, couldn't believe I found one just sitting there!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

VIA4321 said:


> I was lucky enough to find a new boxed example in Florida earlier this year for around $100, always loved the green and neon orange combo, couldn't believe I found one just sitting there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I snagged the 6900KG for $10 off a guy that just didn't want it anymore.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## jskibo

Steelerswit said:


> I snagged the 6900KG for $10 off a guy that just didn't want it anymore.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Officer, arrest that Bengals fan for Grand Theft Watch


----------



## Steelerswit

jskibo said:


> Officer, arrest that Bengals fan for Grand Theft Watch


I'll sell it to you for $100 and make it conspiracy to commit.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GaryK30

I have a PRW-3500-1 on the way. It will be a Christmas gift for my brother. The Amazon Deal of the Day price of $127.99 was too good to pass up (thanks to Monzer for the tip in the "deals" thread). According to camelcamelcamel, this is the lowest price ever on this model.


----------



## grinch_actual

GaryK30 said:


> I have a PRW-3500-1 on the way. It will be a Christmas gift for my brother. The Amazon Deal of the Day price of $127.99 was too good to pass up (thanks to Monzer for the tip in the "deals" thread). According to camelcamelcamel, this is the lowest price ever on this model.


Great watch! I was debating pulling the trigger on it. But I really need to save for that new Rangeman. This will not be an easy next 5 or 6 months.

By the way, do you have a dollar?

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

GaryK30 said:


> I have a PRW-3500-1 on the way. It will be a Christmas gift for my brother. The Amazon Deal of the Day price of $127.99 was too good to pass up (thanks to Monzer for the tip in the "deals" thread). According to camelcamelcamel, this is the lowest price ever on this model.


Very nice and thoughtful gift. Your brother will surely love it.


----------



## MrMundy

No thanks to the members here..


----------



## HiggsBoson

My new GW-5000-1JF which is being delivered on Tuesday! :-!
The only 'fly' in the ointment was the £53.25 customs fee!!! :roll:


----------



## fcasoli

Here the Frogman


----------



## jskibo

Feeling funky, so bought some chunky squares.......


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

BF purchase!









Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Here the Frogman


Congrats amazing


----------



## STavros78

Super happy with my second "Beast". So sweet colour combo.


----------



## kubr1ck

STavros78 said:


> Super happy with my second "Beast". So sweet colour combo.
> 
> View attachment 12684295


Wise choice, Stavros. The GPW-1000-4A is one of my favorites in my collection. Congrats.


----------



## STavros78

Thank you very much.it is indeed. Iam in a GPW-1000 spree


----------



## Steelerswit

Couldn't resist this listing with 10% eBay bucks.

GE Pin in Farina

Yeah, listed like that. $50+4 shipping.

Description, needs battery.









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Miklos86

STavros78 said:


> Super happy with my second "Beast". So sweet colour combo.
> 
> View attachment 12684295
> 
> View attachment 12684297


Great watch, congratulations!


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> Congrats amazing


Thanks friend! I think the barometer is a must for this watch, I hope in te next release...
But it is a precious watch


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> Super happy with my second "Beast". So sweet colour combo.
> 
> View attachment 12684295
> 
> View attachment 12684297


The Gravity 1000 is a MUST!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I picked one of these up on eBay for 75 bucks and free shipping and got 10% eBay bucks for it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I found this at the Wal-Mart for 38USD it felt like a great deal...I couldn't find other ones it looked like it was their last one.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Last one...i also saw this on eBay for 175.99 with the 10% eBay bucks I couldn't pass on this.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

looks like you almost racked up another watch for free come January


----------



## DCsportsFreak

I have been holding off on picking up this 35th Anniversary square but the prices are not really coming down much. I found one that wasn't marked up a ridiculous amount, so I took the plunge. Can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Steelerswit

just kidding~~


----------



## Time4Playnow

GWG-1000-1A3JF

Those of you who saw my other thread know that I had one of these, sold it a week ago, and re-bought it again today!! :rodekaarto|o|o|

:-d

Meanwhile those of you who own it, are saying to yourselves, I could have TOLD you never to sell it T4P, what were you thinking???!! And you'd be right! ;-)


----------



## jskibo

Had a few come in today, three squares for me and an ICERC baby for the Mrs.


----------



## tgdtown

G-Shock Mudmaster Maharishi gwg-1000mh-1ajr!!!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo

This little beauty arrived today from Japan.

Rakuten had a 20% cashback running, there was one used model posted in a store that looked clean for $190. So for $150 after cashback it seemed like a good deal. Arrived today with box and papers and it’s mint.


----------



## jskibo

The Mrs got a BG-184

...she seems to be getting into some different models now


----------



## GaryK30

jskibo said:


> Had a few come in today, three squares for me and an ICERC baby for the Mrs.


I received two of the GWX-5600WB-5 models today, one for me and one for my nephew who lives near the ocean. The one for me is actually a replacement for the first one I received 12 days ago. On that one, the line on the display that separates the time digits from the indicators at the bottom of the display was noticeably tilted, even though the module itself was straight. No such problem with the two new ones -- the module and the etched line is straight on both. Cool watch, and quite a conversation piece with the "woody" design.


----------



## Steelerswit

GaryK30 said:


> I received two of the GWX-5600WB-5 models today, one for me and one for my nephew who lives near the ocean. The one for me is actually a replacement for the first one I received 12 days ago. On that one, the line on the display that separates the time digits from the indicators at the bottom of the display was noticeably tilted, even though the module itself was straight. No such problem with the two new ones -- the module and the etched line is straight on both. Cool watch, and quite a conversation piece with the "woody" design.


i am so happy you got your "woody" straightened out~

not sure if i should ask for pics~


----------



## GaryK30

Steelerswit said:


> i am so happy you got your "woody" straightened out~
> 
> not sure if i should ask for pics~


Good one. Luckily, yours was straight from the get-go.


----------



## Steelerswit

GaryK30 said:


> Good one. Luckily, yours was straight from the get-go.


and without any help~


----------



## tgdtown

*MY first JELLY!!! Rangeman gw-9403kj-9jr 

*


----------



## avinashvarma94

GaryK30 said:


> I received two of the GWX-5600WB-5 models today, one for me and one for my nephew who lives near the ocean. The one for me is actually a replacement for the first one I received 12 days ago. On that one, the line on the display that separates the time digits from the indicators at the bottom of the display was noticeably tilted, even though the module itself was straight. No such problem with the two new ones -- the module and the etched line is straight on both. Cool watch, and quite a conversation piece with the "woody" design.


I have one incoming this week, will keep this in mind when I open it


----------



## STavros78

Receive a package from US with these 4 beauties yesterday and couldnt be happier


----------



## STavros78




----------



## yankeexpress

New to me G-9000 Stormtropper is an interesting comparison with my old Camo Mudman


----------



## STavros78




----------



## STavros78

ok i have a problem upload pics for now dont know why


----------



## GaryK30

STavros78 said:


> ok i have a problem upload pics for now dont know why


Several forum functions are intermittently broken today.


----------



## STavros78

Thanks for the clarification Gary


----------



## Time4Playnow

STavros78 said:


> Thanks for the clarification Gary


Congrats on the new pieces, Stavros!! Especially like the D1000B Frog, and the MTG!! :-!:-! This makes two D1000 Frogs for you now, right? I love the D1000B - you know, that's one that I sold and then re-bought about a year later. ;-):-d

Now you said you got 4 watches in a shipment, but I only saw 3.... What's the 4th??? :think:


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> Receive a package from US with these 4 beauties yesterday and couldnt be happier
> 
> View attachment 12694627


I love your last purchase, some are in my collection, my compliments


----------



## STavros78

Τhanks guys for the warm.words.i dont know why i have an issue posting pics. I had double posts and not the ability to upload photos.i apologise for the duplicatesWell the 4 watches areMtgs1000Frogman D1000BGPW-1000 2a oh man i love this colourwayGw:9110 men in military colours versionPics to follow


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats on the new pieces, Stavros!! Especially like the D1000B Frog, and the MTG!! :-!:-! This makes two D1000 Frogs for you now, right? I love the D1000B - you know, that's one that I sold and then re-bought about a year later. ;-):-dNow you said you got 4 watches in a shipment, but I only saw 3.... What's the 4th??? :think:


Thank you very much my man.yes that makes 2 of the D Frogs. I so want the navy one but cannot track one in a reasonable price. Blue D1000s are in the low 600 usd range and i think its a reasonable price to grab one.The GPW-10002A is FANTASTIC. Iam in love with this colourway. You were so right. Matte navy in combo with the orange accents is breathtaking.The Gulfman 9110 is so nice as well. I already have the black colourway but i love the military colour one plus it has the anchor as background when the light is used.cannot be happier.2 questions that i haveIs it normal when the analog is of low battery to jump the seconds hand at intervals of 2 sec?Something that annoys me in the D1000 frog is that each one has a different orientation of the baxk plate when it is in the oem.screwed position. Is this ok? Or is it a defect? I know it is an OCD silly thing i ask but it is annoying to watch the back plate having the frog almost upside down. Lol


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> View attachment 12694637


❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Time4Playnow

STavros78 said:


> Thank you very much my man.yes that makes 2 of the D Frogs. I so want the navy one but cannot track one in a reasonable price. Blue D1000s are in the low 600 usd range and i think its a reasonable price to grab one.The GPW-10002A is FANTASTIC. Iam in love with this colourway. You were so right. Matte navy in combo with the orange accents is breathtaking.The Gulfman 9110 is so nice as well. I already have the black colourway but i love the military colour one plus it has the anchor as background when the light is used.cannot be happier.2 questions that i haveIs it normal when the analog is of low battery to jump the seconds hand at intervals of 2 sec?Something that annoys me in the D1000 frog is that each one has a different orientation of the baxk plate when it is in the oem.screwed position. Is this ok? Or is it a defect? I know it is an OCD silly thing i ask but it is annoying to watch the back plate having the frog almost upside down. Lol


Blue D1000s in the low 600s???! :-x Where? Definitely nowhere I am shopping. Most are still in the upper 700s to upper 800s or more - even on Rakuten, which often has some of the best prices. I TOLD you to be careful buying g-shocks from a guy wearing a trenchcoat in the back alley. :-d:-d

Oh, so you picked up the GPW-1000-2A!! Congrats!! (of course I was right! :-d) That is definitely an awesome color scheme. Glad you like it so much.

The second hand jumping at 2-second intervals is an indicator of a low battery and it's doing that to tell you it's time to charge it.

About the Frog back plate - when you are looking at the case back, there is no rightside up or down. ;-) And if you are looking at the case backs of two D1000 Frogs side-by-side - consider yourself lucky and ignore the case back orientation.


----------



## Snape315

Well I just received a PRG-650Y-1. And that may have been a mistake...

Because now my watch buying/wearing disease may have returned. :-(

I just sent 2 old watches needing repair in, a PAW-1300T-7V and a MTG-930DA-8V. I've owned both for almost 2 decades and they were much in need of some love. But that wasn't enough it seems. Because now I've ordered a Casio GST-W300BD-1AJF.










And I've got another one (a GST-W310D-1AJF) in my shopping cart (but I'm trying REAL HARD to not hit the BUY button)!


----------



## Snape315

Double Post... that I can't seem to DELETE!


----------



## kubr1ck

STavros78 said:


> Thank you very much my man.yes that makes 2 of the D Frogs. I so want the navy one but cannot track one in a reasonable price. Blue D1000s are in the low 600 usd range and i think its a reasonable price to grab one.The GPW-10002A is FANTASTIC. Iam in love with this colourway. You were so right. Matte navy in combo with the orange accents is breathtaking.The Gulfman 9110 is so nice as well. I already have the black colourway but i love the military colour one plus it has the anchor as background when the light is used.cannot be happier.2 questions that i haveIs it normal when the analog is of low battery to jump the seconds hand at intervals of 2 sec?Something that annoys me in the D1000 frog is that each one has a different orientation of the baxk plate when it is in the oem.screwed position. Is this ok? Or is it a defect? I know it is an OCD silly thing i ask but it is annoying to watch the back plate having the frog almost upside down. Lol


Congrats Stavros. That is an amazing haul!


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> Blue D1000s in the low 600s???! :-x Where? Definitely nowhere I am shopping. Most are still in the upper 700s to upper 800s or more - even on Rakuten, which often has some of the best prices. I TOLD you to be careful buying g-shocks from a guy wearing a trenchcoat in the back alley. :-d:-d
> 
> Oh, so you picked up the GPW-1000-2A!! Congrats!! (of course I was right! :-d) That is definitely an awesome color scheme. Glad you like it so much.
> 
> The second hand jumping at 2-second intervals is an indicator of a low battery and it's doing that to tell you it's time to charge it.
> 
> About the Frog back plate - when you are looking at the case back, there is no rightside up or down. ;-) And if you are looking at the case backs of two D1000 Frogs side-by-side - consider yourself lucky and ignore the case back orientation.


Thanks man for the help. you are right about the cases i dont know why i had this OCD burst hyahahahahahaah


----------



## STavros78

Thank u very much. this issue with the pics uploading dont let me share them


----------



## jskibo

First of my four G8000s has arrived. This one needs a battery, so some surgery this weekend..Smaller than I expected it to be.


----------



## grinch_actual

jskibo said:


> First of my four G8000s has arrived. This one needs a battery, so some surgery this weekend..Smaller than I expected it to be.


Congrats! I love these things. Looks like you can hunt Soviet submarines with it.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein W

*PRW-3510Y-1ER:
*




































View attachment 12700737


----------



## Steelerswit

grinch_actual said:


> Congrats! I love these things. Looks like you can hunt Soviet submarines with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


I call them the sniper G. There are 2 lines you shouldn't cross, my horizontal and vertical.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Hein W

*GPW-1000-4AER:
*


----------



## Phreddo

WUS provided my third GLS-5600.

This one is missing the keeper, tho, so if anyone has a spare, I'm in the market.










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

I think you can afford one now, what did that last watch get you on fleabay? Last I saw was $155.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## HiggsBoson

It's arrived!
My new GW-5000-1JF. :-!


----------



## Steelerswit

The last of the year, except for Mrs. Wits Xmas present to me.









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## fcasoli

Following Tom...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Following Tom...


----------



## jskibo

Square haul.......Damn postman came while the wife was home . “What’s in the boxes?” Grrrrr


----------



## Fergfour

Some fine looking squares jskibo. It always nice to have some different colors in the mix besides black.


----------



## Steelerswit

dont you just hate the missus asking questions....lol nice metal flake G, i got one not to long ago from a great WUS'er.


----------



## kubr1ck

Hein W said:


> *GPW-1000-4AER:
> *
> View attachment 12700819


Congrats, man. You already know I love this one. In my top five of my collection. :-!


----------



## erebus

jskibo said:


> Square haul.......Damn postman came while the wife was home . "What's in the boxes?" Grrrrr


Love a good square haul!! Got these little buddies inbound for Christmas:


----------



## STavros78

Lets try again duw to previous site issues


----------



## STavros78

Hein W said:


> *GPW-1000-4AER:
> *
> View attachment 12700793
> View attachment 12700795
> View attachment 12700799
> View attachment 12700807
> View attachment 12700809
> View attachment 12700811
> View attachment 12700813
> View attachment 12700819


Congrats it is an amazing watch.Enjoy it in good health


----------



## Hein W

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats, man. You already know I love this one. In my top five of my collection. :-!


Thanks kubr1ck, I also think it is a beautiful watch. But I still like the variant with red accents (GPW-1000RD-4A)more. I am going to try to have this red version as soon as possible here. Convincing the woman will be something else ...:think::-d


----------



## Hein W

STavros78 said:


> Congrats it is an amazing watch.Enjoy it in good health


Thanks STavros78,I will certainly do!!!|>|>|>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Lets try again duw to previous site issues
> 
> View attachment 12703219
> 
> View attachment 12703221
> 
> View attachment 12703225
> 
> View attachment 12703231


Fantastic goodies STavros. Well done


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hein W said:


> *GPW-1000-4AER:
> *
> View attachment 12700793
> View attachment 12700795
> View attachment 12700799
> View attachment 12700807
> View attachment 12700809
> View attachment 12700811
> View attachment 12700813
> View attachment 12700819


Super duper nice  Big congrats


----------



## Miklos86

STavros78 said:


> Lets try again duw to previous site issues
> 
> View attachment 12703219
> 
> View attachment 12703221
> 
> View attachment 12703225
> 
> View attachment 12703231


That's an awesome haul. Your main problem will be that you have only two wrists


----------



## Hein W

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super duper nice  Big congrats


Thanks Deepsea_dweller!!!|>|>|>


----------



## cbkihong

Hein W said:


> Thanks kubr1ck, I also think it is a beautiful watch. But I still like the variant with red accents (GPW-1000RD-4A)more. I am going to try to have this red version as soon as possible here. Convincing the woman will be something else ...:think::-d


Maybe the woman will say either you spend less on your G's or your pricey computer rig. :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Miklos86 said:


> That's an awesome haul. Your main problem will be that you have only two wrists


Double fist them lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo

Momma got a new square.....


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super duper nice  Big congrats


Thank u Sir.it is so nice to hear such words from such a top collector as u are


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super duper nice  Big congrats


Thank u Sir.it is so nice to hear such words from such a top collector as u are


----------



## STavros78

Miklos86 said:


> That's an awesome haul. Your main problem will be that you have only two wrists


Thanks man Lol this is a major disadvantage hahahaaha


----------



## Time4Playnow

Did I say that I was done buying for the year??? No....I don't think I said that. ;-)

I had a YUUUUUGE number of Rakuten points available, just sitting there waiting for me to use them.  Kinda like a Paypal balance.

Then there was the temptation, posted by the likes of Stavros (I think!), Hein W, and Kubr1ck! Especially THIS thread by Kubr1ck: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wolf-sheeps-clothing-my-first-gpw-1000-a-4559645-5.html#post44395873 And I think I read Kubr1ck saying that he puts this one in the top 5 of his collection! Those words kinda stuck with me.

Curses on all of you, I say! :-d

Yes, I ordered the GPW-1000-4A!!  It's got a great overall look, and I waited a long time to get one, but better to do it now before they become so scarce that the price skyrockets.

With luck I'll have it by the end of this week or very early next week. :-!


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> Did I say that I was done buying for the year??? No....I don't think I said that. ;-)
> 
> I had a YUUUUUGE number of Rakuten points available, just sitting there waiting for me to use them.  Kinda like a Paypal balance.
> 
> Then there was the temptation, posted by the likes of Stavros (I think!), Hein W, and Kubr1ck! Especially THIS thread by Kubr1ck: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wolf-sheeps-clothing-my-first-gpw-1000-a-4559645-5.html#post44395873 And I think I read Kubr1ck saying that he puts this one in the top 5 of his collection! Those words kinda stuck with me.
> 
> Curses on all of you, I say! :-d
> 
> Yes, I ordered the GPW-1000-4A!!  It's got a great overall look, and I waited a long time to get one, but better to do it now before they become so scarce that the price skyrockets.
> 
> With luck I'll have it by the end of this week or very early next week. :-!


Huge Congrats 
you wont regreat that its a wonderful colourway trust me


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Did I say that I was done buying for the year??? No....I don't think I said that. ;-)
> 
> I had a YUUUUUGE number of Rakuten points available, just sitting there waiting for me to use them.  Kinda like a Paypal balance.
> 
> Then there was the temptation, posted by the likes of Stavros (I think!), Hein W, and Kubr1ck! Especially THIS thread by Kubr1ck: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wolf-sheeps-clothing-my-first-gpw-1000-a-4559645-5.html#post44395873 And I think I read Kubr1ck saying that he puts this one in the top 5 of his collection! Those words kinda stuck with me.
> 
> Curses on all of you, I say! :-d
> 
> Yes, I ordered the GPW-1000-4A!!  It's got a great overall look, and I waited a long time to get one, but better to do it now before they become so scarce that the price skyrockets.
> 
> With luck I'll have it by the end of this week or very early next week. :-!


Haha, I knew it was only a matter of time, especially since you've been such a huge proponent of the GPW-1000s and swayed me into getting one. What comes around goes around, my friend!

Seriously though, this is a good time to pick this one up, as it's been listed as officially sold out by Casio for a while now and the prices have been outrageous (e.g. Amazon) until just recently, which is why I leapt on it. Plus it's just a stunning combination of colors, especially that gold bezel ring! (Mmmm gold, lol.) Anyways, congrats man. Looking forward to your photos.


----------



## STavros78

kubr1ck said:


> Haha, I knew it was only a matter of time, especially since you've been such a huge proponent of the GPW-1000s and swayed me into getting one. What comes around goes around, my friend!
> 
> Seriously though, this is a good time to pick this one up, as it's been listed as officially sold out by Casio for a while now and the prices have been outrageous (e.g. Amazon) until just recently, which is why I leapt on it. Plus it's just a stunning combination of colors, especially that gold bezel ring! (Mmmm gold, lol.) Anyways, congrats man. Looking forward to your photos.


Cannot agree more with you
Regarding the bezel ring its more kinda copper dont you think?


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Haha, I knew it was only a matter of time, especially since you've been such a huge proponent of the GPW-1000s and swayed me into getting one. What comes around goes around, my friend!
> 
> Seriously though, this is a good time to pick this one up, as it's been listed as officially sold out by Casio for a while now and the prices have been outrageous (e.g. Amazon) until just recently, which is why I leapt on it. Plus it's just a stunning combination of colors, especially that gold bezel ring! (Mmmm gold, lol.) Anyways, congrats man. Looking forward to your photos.


Gold bezel ring? GOLD?????! I'm not gonna turn into this guy, am I? :-d:-d



Thanks Kubr1ck, based on your photos and others I think I'm gonna like this one!! :-!


----------



## kubr1ck

STavros78 said:


> Cannot agree more with you
> Regarding the bezel ring its more kinda copper dont you think?


Copper?! That's blasphemy man. It's GOLD! lolll


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Gold bezel ring? GOLD?????! I'm not gonna turn into this guy, am I? :-d:-d
> 
> Thanks Kubr1ck, based on your photos and others I think I'm gonna like this one!! :-!


I shoulda told you that I work for Casio and was planted on F17 just to make you spend more money. My bad. :-d

The folks in corporate want me to convince you to pick up the gold tornado GPW-2000 next. I won't get my end-of-year bonus until I can convince you to buy one by December 31st. ;-) Help me out, T4P. I have mouths to feed, lollll


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> I shoulda told you that I work for Casio and was planted on F17 just to make you spend more money. My bad. :-d
> 
> The folks in corporate want me to convince you to pick up the gold tornado GPW-2000 next. I won't get my end-of-year bonus until I can convince you to buy one by December 31st. ;-) Help me out, T4P. I have mouths to feed, lollll


Dang, Kubr1ck, don't say that!! Freaks me out. What if.....what if EVERYONE else on f17 except me works for Casio, and it's all been a fiendish plot to get me to buy everything??!!! :-x:-x:-x Well, at least I've been able to keep them afloat with my purchases. ;-):-d:-d

Sure, I'll get that Gold Tornado GPW-2000. Right after I start dressing like that "Is it Gold in here or is it just Me" dude!! ;-):-d:-d Don't hold your breath though!

Actually, for whatever reason the GPW-2000 (any version) just has not taken hold of me yet. :think: Maybe it'll be the way it was with squares - took me 2-3 years to warm up to them!


----------



## jamsie

I'm magically down to several watches... my gifted Casio World Time, which somehow I adore...my Hamilton Khaki Scuba, which for the money is brilliant... and why am I buyinmg myself gifts during the Holiday?!!!
Yamagata MTG is in bound after hours of looking at the new GSTEEL Bluetooth line, I found a killer deal on a watch I have looked at for over a year now...arrives Tuesday!


----------



## kubr1ck

jamsie said:


> I'm magically down to several watches... my gifted Casio World Time, which somehow I adore...my Hamilton Khaki Scuba, which for the money is brilliant... and why am I buyinmg myself gifts during the Holiday?!!!
> Yamagata MTG is in bound after hours of looking at the new GSTEEL Bluetooth line, I found a killer deal on a watch I have looked at for over a year now...arrives Tuesday!
> View attachment 12704781


That's a gorgeous MT-G. Congrats, and please bombard us with photos once it arrives. :-!


----------



## cbkihong

Time4Playnow said:


> Did I say that I was done buying for the year??? No....I don't think I said that. ;-)
> 
> I had a YUUUUUGE number of Rakuten points available, just sitting there waiting for me to use them.  Kinda like a Paypal balance.
> 
> Then there was the temptation, posted by the likes of Stavros (I think!), Hein W, and Kubr1ck! Especially THIS thread by Kubr1ck: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wolf-sheeps-clothing-my-first-gpw-1000-a-4559645-5.html#post44395873 And I think I read Kubr1ck saying that he puts this one in the top 5 of his collection! Those words kinda stuck with me.
> 
> Curses on all of you, I say! :-d
> 
> Yes, I ordered the GPW-1000-4A!!  It's got a great overall look, and I waited a long time to get one, but better to do it now before they become so scarce that the price skyrockets.
> 
> With luck I'll have it by the end of this week or very early next week. :-!


May I add mine's? Bought that like 2.5 years ago but somehow did not get much wrist time. I still think it is beautiful, but I ended up wearing the bracelet (VFC) on a daily basis instead (which in turn dethroned recently by my NV frog).


----------



## Time4Playnow

cbkihong said:


> May I add mine's? Bought that like 2.5 years ago but somehow did not get much wrist time. I still think it is beautiful, but I ended up wearing the bracelet (VFC) on a daily basis instead (which in turn dethroned recently by my NV frog).


Nice!! Great photo!! :-! I knew they had been out for a long time. Now they are starting to get a little scarce to see, brand new, and in some places the prices are going up. For ex, Amazon has one listed for $2,400!!! :-x Crazy. I have always liked the colors on this one, somehow avoided buying one till now. Better late than never! ;-)

BTW, the NV Frog is a beautiful piece too! Really a gorgeous Frog. Just got mine outta the safe the other day for some wrist time.


----------



## cbkihong

Wow, price going up? Crazy. I better keep it pristine then. Bought that locally for around 550USD and sounds like a bargain lol.


----------



## Hein W

Time4Playnow said:


> Did I say that I was done buying for the year??? No....I don't think I said that. ;-)
> 
> I had a YUUUUUGE number of Rakuten points available, just sitting there waiting for me to use them.  Kinda like a Paypal balance.
> 
> Then there was the temptation, posted by the likes of Stavros (I think!), Hein W, and Kubr1ck! Especially THIS thread by Kubr1ck: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wolf-sheeps-clothing-my-first-gpw-1000-a-4559645-5.html#post44395873 And I think I read Kubr1ck saying that he puts this one in the top 5 of his collection! Those words kinda stuck with me.
> 
> Curses on all of you, I say! :-d
> 
> Yes, I ordered the GPW-1000-4A!!  It's got a great overall look, and I waited a long time to get one, but better to do it now before they become so scarce that the price skyrockets.
> 
> With luck I'll have it by the end of this week or very early next week. :-!


Man, how do you do it anyway, all those beautiful GPW's-1000 that you have ... Beautiful color scheme, almost as beautiful as the red GPW-1000RD that you have in your collection!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hein W said:


> Man, how do you do it anyway, all those beautiful GPW's-1000 that you have ... Beautiful color scheme, almost as beautiful as the red GPW-1000RD that you have in your collection!


"Almost as beautiful"???? C'mon Hein! :-d I would say, AS beautiful! Just in a different color. ;-)

How do I do it? Easy. The formula is --- I gives za-money! I gets za-watches! :-d

And it helped getting a deal on the titanium GPW, and this orange one. The red and Navy GPWs - not so much. ;-)


----------



## Libraio

This,







First proper digital watch and first G. Looks great, feels great. A lot lighter than my daily, Seiko Black Sumo, but still has got some weight to it. Still on the look out for a 35th anniversary square for non silly money.

Yvar

edit: Got to love parcels from Japan, never ever recieved sweets, handwritten notes or origami when buying from US or Europe.


----------



## 1hawaii50

Awaiting a GPW1000RD-4A.....finally pulled the trigger on a new one on Ebay. I couldn't decide between the RD-4A and the GPW1000RG-1A. I was ready to pull the trigger on the RG, but the RD-4A kept calling to me...I grabbed the only one that the seller had! It was a little more expensive, but I can't wait for it to show up!


----------



## STavros78

1hawaii50 said:


> Awaiting a GPW1000RD-4A.....finally pulled the trigger on a new one on Ebay. I couldn't decide between the RD-4A and the GPW1000RG-1A. I was ready to pull the trigger on the RG, but the RD-4A kept calling to me...I grabbed the only one that the seller had! It was a little more expensive, but I can't wait for it to show up!


Congrats awesome colourway i missed one BNIB at a great price couple of minths ago due to my stupidity and i still regret that


----------



## 1hawaii50

It showed up this afternoon!


----------



## Jasabor

b-)


----------



## cbkihong

Libraio said:


> This,
> View attachment 12706837
> 
> First proper digital watch and first G. Looks great, feels great. A lot lighter than my daily, Seiko Black Sumo, but still has got some weight to it. Still on the look out for a 35th anniversary square for non silly money.
> 
> Yvar
> 
> edit: Got to love parcels from Japan, never ever recieved sweets, handwritten notes or origami when buying from US or Europe.


Wow! The handwritten note is superb! That shows the previous owner's kindness and love for G-Shock. He would be happy if the watch is in the hands of a new owner who cares about it rather than selling it and making profits. :-!


----------



## kubr1ck

Forgive me, F17, for I have sinned. I said I wouldn't buy another G-Shock this year, but I must have lied because this just showed up at my door: *MTG-S1000BD-1A*

















I hereby dub thee, *Black Beast* (original, huh?). :-d


----------



## Miklos86

kubr1ck said:


> Forgive me, F17, for I have sinned. I said I wouldn't buy another G-Shock this year, but I must have lied because this just showed up at my door: *MTG-S1000BD-1A*
> 
> View attachment 12708285
> 
> 
> View attachment 12708287
> 
> 
> I hereby dub thee, *Black Beast* (original, huh?). :-d


Whoa, man, this watch looks outstanding! Congratulations!


----------



## kubr1ck

Miklos86 said:


> Whoa, man, this watch looks outstanding! Congratulations!


Thanks brother.


----------



## Hein W

kubr1ck said:


> Forgive me, F17, for I have sinned. I said I wouldn't buy another G-Shock this year, but I must have lied because this just showed up at my door: *MTG-S1000BD-1A*
> 
> View attachment 12708285
> 
> 
> View attachment 12708287
> 
> 
> I hereby dub thee, *Black Beast* (original, huh?). :-d


OMG!!! What a beauty!|>|>|> Congrats!!!


----------



## Hein W

Time4Playnow said:


> "Almost as beautiful"???? C'mon Hein! :-d I would say, AS beautiful! Just in a different color. ;-)
> 
> How do I do it? Easy. The formula is --- I gives za-money! I gets za-watches! :-d
> 
> And it helped getting a deal on the titanium GPW, and this orange one. The red and Navy GPWs - not so much. ;-)


Hey mate,

Maybe you're right about AS beautiful, but I can not really judge that right now because I currently only have the orange model ...

But at the end of the week, or early next week, I can compare comprehensively. Then the GPW-1000RD-4A should be here.b-):-d


----------



## cbkihong

Hein W said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Maybe you're right about AS beautiful, but I can not really judge that right now because I currently only have the orange model ...


Actually I think the blue one T4P had (2A) is beautiful as well. Though for me outside the orange I went with the VFC with bracelet and aged IP. Feels somewhat special.


----------



## kubr1ck

Hein W said:


> OMG!!! What a beauty!|>|>|> Congrats!!!


Thanks, HW. :-!


----------



## kubr1ck

cbkihong said:


> Actually I think the blue one T4P had (2A) is beautiful as well. Though for me outside the orange I went with the VFC with bracelet and aged IP. Feels somewhat special.


I agree. The 2A is stunning. But don't put thoughts into my head. ;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

This is on the way to me and will likely be the last one i get for FY17...the previous owner said it was never worn. I'll know when I see it with my own eyes I think I got a fair price for it considering the demand for these...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This is on the way to me and will likely be the last one i get for FY17...the previous owner said it was never worn. I'll know when I see it with my own eyes I think I got a fair price for it considering the demand for these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


She's a beauty!


----------



## grinch_actual

kubr1ck said:


> Forgive me, F17, for I have sinned. I said I wouldn't buy another G-Shock this year, but I must have lied because this just showed up at my door: *MTG-S1000BD-1A*
> 
> View attachment 12708285
> 
> 
> I hereby dub thee, *Black Beast* (original, huh?). :-d


Awesome watch. Congrats! But a better name for it is "Evil Inc".


----------



## jamsie

kubr1ck said:


> That's a gorgeous MT-G. Congrats, and please bombard us with photos once it arrives. :-!


I knew I could count on you brother to apprecaite this one...just a couple quick pictures I took as she arrived a day early. I promise to have some slick photos following!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Forgive me, F17, for I have sinned. I said I wouldn't buy another G-Shock this year, but I must have lied because this just showed up at my door: *MTG-S1000BD-1A*
> 
> View attachment 12708285
> 
> 
> View attachment 12708287
> 
> 
> I hereby dub thee, *Black Beast* (original, huh?). :-d


I have a question did you need to resize the bracelet on this?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I have a question did you need to resize the bracelet on this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, definitely. This is a large watch and I have a 7-inch wrist. I removed three links. Beautiful piece though, you're gonna love it.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Oh yeah, definitely. This is a large watch and I have a 7-inch wrist. I removed three links. Beautiful piece though, you're gonna love it.


Can't wait to see.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

You bastiches, I tried to ignore that deal on the black MTG, but I finally caved!!! :rodekaart:rodekaart:-d:-d $394 for that watch, NEW????!!! :-x:-x:-x That is just a STUPID price!!!! That watch retails for $1,000!!!! 

Some of you know, I used to own it! Sold it when I acquired my MR-G. But dammit - lately I've gotten a new appreciation for the MTGs. Absolutely adore my bead blasted RS version!! The S1000D-1A4 w/red accents is pretty awesome too. So now it looks like the Black Beast is coming back to the stable!! :-d:-d:-d

It seems I've long gotten over any concerns I had about the size of the MTGs. They seem perfect to me now!!! Maybe that's from wearing the Mudmaster, D1000 Frog, and GPW-1000 too much!! :-d

BTW, on that Ebay listing just now, if I'm not mistaken - there are something like 222 people "watching" that item. REALLY????? $394 is not low enough for them??? :roll::roll: Wow.


----------



## dpeter

Got my first digital watch in 30 years 2 weeks ago, mudman.

Only got it for dog walks in the dark winter nights. Today my dog also wanted to try it so I have this incoming


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> You bastiches, I tried to ignore that deal on the black MTG, but I finally caved!!! :rodekaart:rodekaart:-d:-d $394 for that watch, NEW????!!! :-x:-x:-x That is just a STUPID price!!!! That watch retails for $1,000!!!!
> 
> Some of you know, I used to own it! Sold it when I acquired my MR-G. But dammit - lately I've gotten a new appreciation for the MTGs. Absolutely adore my bead blasted RS version!! The S1000D-1A4 w/red accents is pretty awesome too. So now it looks like the Black Beast is coming back to the stable!! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> It seems I've long gotten over any concerns I had about the size of the MTGs. They seem perfect to me now!!! Maybe that's from wearing the Mudmaster, D1000 Frog, and GPW-1000 too much!! :-d
> 
> BTW, on that Ebay listing just now, if I'm not mistaken - there are something like 222 people "watching" that item. REALLY????? $394 is not low enough for them??? :roll::roll: Wow.


Yeah man, this is one of the best deals I've ever seen on a high-end G. I didn't believe it all the way up until I opened the box and everything checked out. Correct me if I'm wrong, T4P, but wasn't this the same seller that was selling titanium GPW-1000s for some ridiculous price a few months back? Don't know how he does it, but I ain't complainin'. :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> You bastiches, I tried to ignore that deal on the black MTG, but I finally caved!!! :rodekaart:rodekaart:-d:-d $394 for that watch, NEW????!!! :-x:-x:-x That is just a STUPID price!!!! That watch retails for $1,000!!!!
> 
> Some of you know, I used to own it! Sold it when I acquired my MR-G. But dammit - lately I've gotten a new appreciation for the MTGs. Absolutely adore my bead blasted RS version!! The S1000D-1A4 w/red accents is pretty awesome too. So now it looks like the Black Beast is coming back to the stable!! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> It seems I've long gotten over any concerns I had about the size of the MTGs. They seem perfect to me now!!! Maybe that's from wearing the Mudmaster, D1000 Frog, and GPW-1000 too much!! :-d
> 
> BTW, on that Ebay listing just now, if I'm not mistaken - there are something like 222 people "watching" that item. REALLY????? $394 is not low enough for them??? :roll::roll: Wow.


Yea it was a no brainer just buy it if you like it...forget about watching it...it isn't going to magically become lower.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah man, this is one of the best deals I've ever seen on a high-end G. I didn't believe it all the way up until I opened the box and everything checked out. Correct me if I'm wrong, T4P, but wasn't this the same seller that was selling titanium GPW-1000s for some ridiculous price a few months back? Don't know how he does it, but I ain't complainin'. :-d


Yes, that is the same seller who had that Titanium GPW for such a great price. (also the white Gulfmaster GWN-1000, sometime back) In fact very recently, I still saw that GPW-1000T for a great price, either from that seller or a different one... Deals are still there to be had on it I think.

I almost hate to mention this, but when the MTG-G1000BD was first available in the U.S. (when I bought it), I paid $800 for the watch!!! This was from an auth dealer (jewelry store) that had 20% off. So this price here is just......a complete no-brainer. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

This BEAST arrived today!!  With a Rakuten Super Sale, and a YUGE amount of Rakuten points, I ended up getting this one for an incredible price! ($495, new!) Just couldn't resist!!

This makes my 4th GPW-1000! It joins the 1000RD, the 1000T, and the 1000-2A (Navy). :-!

Pretty happy with this color scheme. It looks great! Thanks to Kubr1ck, Hein W, and Stavros for the inspiration. ;-)



Here it is next to the RD:



And a wrist shot. Better pics to come in the coming days....


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> You bastiches, I tried to ignore that deal on the black MTG, but I finally caved!!! :rodekaart:rodekaart:-d:-d $394 for that watch, NEW????!!! :-x:-x:-x That is just a STUPID price!!!! That watch retails for $1,000!!!!
> 
> Some of you know, I used to own it! Sold it when I acquired my MR-G. But dammit - lately I've gotten a new appreciation for the MTGs. Absolutely adore my bead blasted RS version!! The S1000D-1A4 w/red accents is pretty awesome too. So now it looks like the Black Beast is coming back to the stable!! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> It seems I've long gotten over any concerns I had about the size of the MTGs. They seem perfect to me now!!! Maybe that's from wearing the Mudmaster, D1000 Frog, and GPW-1000 too much!! :-d
> 
> BTW, on that Ebay listing just now, if I'm not mistaken - there are something like 222 people "watching" that item. REALLY????? $394 is not low enough for them??? :roll::roll: Wow.


Congrats.

That seller drops prices a lot on some items. The GWX-5600WB-5 Woody went from $96 to $90 to $80 to $75 to $73. Any of these are an excellent deal compared to other sellers.


----------



## Hein W

Time4Playnow said:


> This BEAST arrived today!!  With a Rakuten Super Sale, and a YUGE amount of Rakuten points, I ended up getting this one for an incredible price! ($495, new!) Just couldn't resist!!
> 
> This makes my 4th GPW-1000! It joins the 1000RD, the 1000T, and the 1000-2A (Navy). :-!
> 
> Pretty happy with this color scheme. It looks great! Thanks to Kubr1ck, Hein W, and Stavros for the inspiration. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is next to the RD:
> 
> 
> 
> And a wrist shot. Better pics to come in the coming days....


Another great one. You have quite a collection there ... |>|>|>


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> This BEAST arrived today!!  With a Rakuten Super Sale, and a YUGE amount of Rakuten points, I ended up getting this one for an incredible price! ($495, new!) Just couldn't resist!!
> 
> This makes my 4th GPW-1000! It joins the 1000RD, the 1000T, and the 1000-2A (Navy). :-!
> 
> Pretty happy with this color scheme. It looks great! Thanks to Kubr1ck, Hein W, and Stavros for the inspiration. ;-)


That gold bezel ring is just..... mesmerizing. 

Congrats on a great pick-up.


----------



## Hein W

:-(


Time4Playnow said:


> You bastiches, I tried to ignore that deal on the black MTG, but I finally caved!!! :rodekaart:rodekaart:-d:-d $394 for that watch, NEW????!!! :-x:-x:-x That is just a STUPID price!!!! That watch retails for $1,000!!!!
> 
> Some of you know, I used to own it! Sold it when I acquired my MR-G. But dammit - lately I've gotten a new appreciation for the MTGs. Absolutely adore my bead blasted RS version!! The S1000D-1A4 w/red accents is pretty awesome too. So now it looks like the Black Beast is coming back to the stable!! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> It seems I've long gotten over any concerns I had about the size of the MTGs. They seem perfect to me now!!! Maybe that's from wearing the Mudmaster, D1000 Frog, and GPW-1000 too much!! :-d
> 
> BTW, on that Ebay listing just now, if I'm not mistaken - there are something like 222 people "watching" that item. REALLY????? $394 is not low enough for them??? :roll::roll: Wow.


Only for the American market? In any case, the seller does not send to Belgium...:-(


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> This BEAST arrived today!!  With a Rakuten Super Sale, and a YUGE amount of Rakuten points, I ended up getting this one for an incredible price! ($495, new!) Just couldn't resist!!
> 
> This makes my 4th GPW-1000! It joins the 1000RD, the 1000T, and the 1000-2A (Navy). :-!
> 
> Pretty happy with this color scheme. It looks great! Thanks to Kubr1ck, Hein W, and Stavros for the inspiration. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is next to the RD:
> 
> 
> 
> And a wrist shot. Better pics to come in the coming days....


Huge congrats.Now you have the 4 sexiest Beast colourways.i love the orange.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

This boy just arrived... It turns out it was actually worn but I gave the watch a nice warm soap bath and looked as good as new the band keeper had some wear to it but otherwise this guy was actually extremely mint.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Hein W said:


> :-(
> Only for the American market? In any case, the seller does not send to Belgium...:-(


Well, don't feel too bad. My 35th anniversary square is still stuck in customs. And you have two now, lol. o|


----------



## jamsie

This one just arrived this week & enjoying it more and more each day!


----------



## jamsie

Time4Playnow said:


> This BEAST arrived today!!  With a Rakuten Super Sale, and a YUGE amount of Rakuten points, I ended up getting this one for an incredible price! ($495, new!) Just couldn't resist!!
> 
> This makes my 4th GPW-1000! It joins the 1000RD, the 1000T, and the 1000-2A (Navy). :-!
> 
> Pretty happy with this color scheme. It looks great! Thanks to Kubr1ck, Hein W, and Stavros for the inspiration. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is next to the RD:
> 
> 
> 
> And a wrist shot. Better pics to come in the coming days....


Some great deals out there right now, picked up my MTG for a craZy good price...love that gold inner bezel ring! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

jamsie said:


> This one just arrived this week & enjoying it more and more each day!
> View attachment 12715145


Congrats on your MTG-S1000V! It looks very nice. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## kubr1ck

jamsie said:


> This one just arrived this week & enjoying it more and more each day!
> View attachment 12715145


Come on, man. Give us some high res color photos of that dial! This one is pretty rare around here. Don't give me no black & white, we ain't in the wild west. :-d


----------



## MainePorsche

Finally found back up bands and bezels for my v2 Gulfmasters. Have the ICERC and Navy units on the way. Deciding whether I should go with the composite band for the Marine Blue.


----------



## cbkihong

Time4Playnow said:


> I almost hate to mention this, but when the MTG-G1000BD was first available in the U.S. (when I bought it), I paid $800 for the watch!!! This was from an auth dealer (jewelry store) that had 20% off. So this price here is just......a complete no-brainer. ;-)


I think it is still rather pricey although prices have come down a bit especially if you are fine to forsake official warranty. It's still a GPS vs non-GPS after all ...


----------



## jamsie

Alright, alright......I'll work on that kubr1ck


----------



## jamsie

Alright, alright......I'll work on that kubr1ck
View attachment 12716921
View attachment 12716923


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

jamsie said:


> Alright, alright......I'll work on that kubr1ck
> View attachment 12716921
> View attachment 12716923


If I had that I'd call it "Rusty"

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

jamsie said:


> Alright, alright......I'll work on that kubr1ck
> View attachment 12716923


Beautiful texture to this one. Love those little red accents on the crown. Congrats again.


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> If I had that I'd call it "Rusty"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What if it's female? "Sandy"? &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Time4Playnow

This one! 
Some of you may remember, I used to own this model too!! :rodekaarto|o|o|

:-d:-d It got into my head again and I decided I want to own it again. This time, I won't be selling it!! ;-)

Somehow, I am attracted to CAMO on a Rangeman. I have the green camo version, the Desert Camo version, and now the "snow camo" version! :-d:-! We are due for some actual snow tomorrow, so this is fitting. Perfect Rangeman for Winter weather. :-!


----------



## SgtPepper

Just orderd.










GLS-5600CL-1 | G-LIDE | G-SHOCK | Timepieces | CASIO


----------



## Time4Playnow

SgtPepper said:


> Just orderd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLS-5600CL-1 | G-LIDE | G-SHOCK | Timepieces | CASIO


Nice choice! I have this one, as well as the green version w/negative display. Very nice squares!! :-!

Lightweight, and extremely comfortable. I think you'll like it!


----------



## SgtPepper

Time4Playnow said:


> Nice choice!


Thank you.

Had luck to be able to order from a German dealer, the clock is unfortunately not in the German program.


----------



## cbkihong

Time4Playnow said:


> This one!
> Some of you may remember, I used to own this model too!! :rodekaarto|o|o|
> 
> :-d:-d It got into my head again and I decided I want to own it again. This time, I won't be selling it!! ;-)
> 
> Somehow, I am attracted to CAMO on a Rangeman. I have the green camo version, the Desert Camo version, and now the "snow camo" version! :-d:-! We are due for some actual snow tomorrow, so this is fitting. Perfect Rangeman for Winter weather. :-!


Are you going into the Piowa mode?


----------



## Time4Playnow

cbkihong said:


> Are you going into the Piowa mode?


I assume you mean re-buying the same model many times? No......so far, I've only done that one time per model. ;-)

And plus, you don't see me down to two watches, do you? I don't think I could have that much self-discipline or restraint! :-d Kudos to Piowa for that!


----------



## jskibo

The green and the black / orange needed some colorful friends. Really pleased with this Hong Kong seller, items are like new!


----------



## Phreddo

Oh boy

Had to chase down the postman for this signature delivery.

Still, better safe than sorry.

Nevertheless, something is going to have to give.

Earth, sea or sky?

For now, the Gulfmaster is the latest addition toy growing Master of G pile.

However, I am way past critical mass.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

jskibo said:


> The green and the black / orange needed some colorful friends. Really pleased with this Hong Kong seller, items are like new!


Lol I these watches remind me of an old cathode TVs lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Time4Playnow said:


> This one!
> Some of you may remember, I used to own this model too!! :rodekaarto|o|o|
> 
> :-d:-d It got into my head again and I decided I want to own it again. This time, I won't be selling it!! ;-)
> 
> Somehow, I am attracted to CAMO on a Rangeman. I have the green camo version, the Desert Camo version, and now the "snow camo" version! :-d:-! We are due for some actual snow tomorrow, so this is fitting. Perfect Rangeman for Winter weather. :-!


This looks great! Very fitting for the season!


----------



## MainePorsche

MainePorsche said:


> Finally found back up bands and bezels for my v2 Gulfmasters. Have the ICERC and Navy units on the way. Deciding whether I should go with the composite band for the Marine Blue.


Decided to get the original resin band for the back up. Bezel also. Now that I have all my G Shocks covered I'll be good years from now when I will eventually need the back up parts.


----------



## Speedsterescu

Won this "almost new" Casio DW 8200 Frogman last evening on EBay (seller's photos). 
The seller mentioned that he will not ship to Romania but after a message exchange he agreed to ship me the watch in case I"ll win the auction. 
He had no shipping rate entered for Romania so I paid directly through PayPal, at his suggestion. The seller is from Germany and has 100% positive rating out of many transactions.
Do You think it might be an issue and he can avoid sending the watch? I think and hope it won't be the case. Anyway PayPal will refund me the entire amount, which is my insurance policy...









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Speedsterescu said:


> Won this "almost new" Casio DW 8200 Frogman last evening on EBay (seller's photos).
> The seller mentioned that he will not ship to Romania but after a message exchange he agreed to ship me the watch in case I"ll win the auction.
> He had no shipping rate entered for Romania so I paid directly through PayPal, at his suggestion. The seller is from Germany and has 100% positive rating out of many transactions.
> Do You think it might be an issue and he can avoid sending the watch? I think and hope it won't be the case. Anyway PayPal will refund me the entire amount, which is my insurance policy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


You are good amd congrats awesome find


----------



## Hein W

*GPW-1000RD-4AER:

*


----------



## STavros78

Hein W said:


> *GPW-1000RD-4AER:
> 
> *
> View attachment 12724205
> View attachment 12724207
> View attachment 12724209
> View attachment 12724211
> View attachment 12724213
> View attachment 12724215
> View attachment 12724217


Amazing triplets.Super congrats


----------



## STavros78

Hein W said:


> *GPW-1000RD-4AER:
> 
> *
> View attachment 12724205
> View attachment 12724207
> View attachment 12724209
> View attachment 12724211
> View attachment 12724213
> View attachment 12724215
> View attachment 12724217


Amazing triplets.Super congrats


----------



## kubr1ck

Speedsterescu said:


> Won this "almost new" Casio DW 8200 Frogman last evening on EBay (seller's photos).
> The seller mentioned that he will not ship to Romania but after a message exchange he agreed to ship me the watch in case I"ll win the auction.
> He had no shipping rate entered for Romania so I paid directly through PayPal, at his suggestion. The seller is from Germany and has 100% positive rating out of many transactions.
> Do You think it might be an issue and he can avoid sending the watch? I think and hope it won't be the case. Anyway PayPal will refund me the entire amount, which is my insurance policy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


This one's one of my favorites. Congrats on the awesome pick-up!


----------



## kubr1ck

Hein W said:


> *GPW-1000RD-4AER:
> *
> View attachment 12724213


You're on a roll, man. Congrats!


----------



## Hein W

kubr1ck said:


> You're on a roll, man. Congrats!


Thanks man!|> Maybe I have something nice to show within a few weeks, just a little bit of patience ...


----------



## fcasoli

Navy arrived this afternoon, love it but the cyan is awesome for me


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Nice piece of black metal lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

i hope no one here was bidding on this, i sniped it at the last second. Mrs. Wit is not to happy with me as i broke my probation, but technically i didnt buy a G-shock, its a G-Shock man.


----------



## Miklos86

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Nice piece of black metal lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This looks brutal, man, in a good way. Congratulations!


----------



## harald-hans

BTW - just ordered in Japan - Release at 14.12.2017 ...




























Brand : Citizen
Series : Promaster
Model : CC3060-10E
Release Date : December 14, 2017
Movement : Eco-Drive F150 GPS Satellite Waves
Glass : Sapphire glass (Non-reflective coating)
Display Type : Analog Display
Case material : Stainless Steel
Seze : H51 x W44 x T15mm
Band Material type : Urethane
Weight : 103 g

Other Feather

20 ATM water resistant
Average monthly difference ± 5 seconds (when not receiving)
Driving period: About 7 years at full charge (at power save operation)
Perpetual Calendar
Satellite radio reception function
Location information acquisition function
World time function (including 40 cities including 27 cities)
Daylight saving time function
Impact detection function
Automatic needle correction function
Light level indicator
Charge display function
Charging warning function
Overcharge prevention function
Overdischarge detection function
Charging prohibited temperature detection function
Power saving function
Anti-magnetic type
Night light (needle index)
Screw lock type crown


----------



## HiggsBoson

Just ordered these *TWO* from Shinya Kobayashi at Tokeian Rakuten!
I had been set to treat myself to a new Grand Seiko SBGX293, however, I worked out
that I could afford to buy the MRG-7700B-1BJF & MRG-6700D-1BJF for less than the Grand Seiko was going to cost me! :-!
So, after much deliberation, I decided the MRG's were better 'value' and I'd have more fun wearing those. 
Ordered today, (12th December) so hopefully, they will arrive before Christmas. 
(pictures courtesy of the internet)
Just out of interest, what would you have gone for??


----------



## Speedsterescu

STavros78 said:


> You are good amd congrats awesome find


Thanks a lot!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedsterescu

kubr1ck said:


> This one's one of my favorites. Congrats on the awesome pick-up!


Thanks a lot!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

harald-hans said:


> BTW - just ordered in Japan - Release at 14.12.2017 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand : Citizen
> Series : Promaster
> Model : CC3060-10E
> Release Date : December 14, 2017
> Movement : Eco-Drive F150 GPS Satellite Waves
> Glass : Sapphire glass (Non-reflective coating)
> Display Type : Analog Display
> Case material : Stainless Steel
> Seze : H51 x W44 x T15mm
> Band Material type : Urethane
> Weight : 103 g
> 
> Other Feather
> 
> 20 ATM water resistant
> Average monthly difference ± 5 seconds (when not receiving)
> Driving period: About 7 years at full charge (at power save operation)
> Perpetual Calendar
> Satellite radio reception function
> Location information acquisition function
> World time function (including 40 cities including 27 cities)
> Daylight saving time function
> Impact detection function
> Automatic needle correction function
> Light level indicator
> Charge display function
> Charging warning function
> Overcharge prevention function
> Overdischarge detection function
> Charging prohibited temperature detection function
> Power saving function
> Anti-magnetic type
> Night light (needle index)
> Screw lock type crown


Wow! A military-style GPS watch with 20bar WR and specs like this! Awsome find, congratulations! Please post pics when it arrives.


----------



## SgtPepper

Today arrived: GLS-5600CL-1









































PS: Additional loop, does not belong to the original band.


----------



## harald-hans

One last for this year - I swear ... o|










*Product Specifications*


Brand : *Casio* 
Series : *Oceanus* 
Mode : OCW-G2000-1AJF 
Release date : 6 October ,2017 
Size : 51.1 x 46.1 x 14.3 mm 
Weight : 101g 
Case / bezel material: Titanium 
One-touch, slide-adjustable three-fold clasp 
Solid Band 
Titanium Band 
Magnetic Resistant 
Neobrite 
Sapphire Glass with non-reflective coating 
Mother of pearl face 
100-meter water resistance 
Solar powered 
GPS signal reception: Auto receive (time information, once/day); Manual receive (position information, time information) 
Time calibration signal reception:
Auto receive up to six* times a day (remaining auto receives canceled as soon as one is successful)
* 5 times a day for the Chinese calibration signal
The latest signal reception results 
Time Calibration Signals
Station name: DCF77 (Mainflingen, Germany)
Frequency: 77.5 kHz
Station name: MSF (Anthorn, England)
Frequency: 60.0 kHz
Station name: WWVB (Fort Collins, United States)
Frequency: 60.0 kHz
Station name: JJY (Fukushima, Fukuoka/Saga, Japan)
Frequency: 40.0 kHz (Fukushima) / 60.0 kHz (Fukuoka/Saga)
Station name: BPC (Shangqiu City, Henan Province, China)
Frequency: 68.5 kHz 
Mobile link (Wireless linking using Bluetooth®) 
The auto hand home position correction 
Airplane mode 
World time
39 time zones (39 cities +coordinated universal time), daylight saving on/off, Home city/World time city swapping, auto summer time (DST) switching 
1-second stopwatch
Measuring capacity: 23:59'59
Measuring modes: Elapsed time 
Low battery alert 
Power Saving (hands stop to save power when the watch is left in the dark) 
Full auto-calendar (to year 2099) 
Day and date display 
Regular timekeeping
Analog: 3 hands (Hour, minute (hand moves every 10 seconds), second)
4 dials (24-hour, world time hour and minute, world time 24-hour, day), date, world time city 
Accuracy:±15 seconds per month (with no signal calibration) 
Approximate battery operating time:
7 months on Rechargeable Battery (Operation period with normal use without exposure to light after charge)
25 months on Rechargeable Battery (Operation period when stored in total darkness with the Power Save function ON after full charge) 
Manufacturer's warranty : 3 years


----------



## GaryK30

harald-hans said:


> BTW - just ordered in Japan - Release at 14.12.2017 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand : Citizen
> Series : Promaster
> Model : CC3060-10E
> Release Date : December 14, 2017
> Movement : Eco-Drive F150 GPS Satellite Waves
> Glass : Sapphire glass (Non-reflective coating)
> Display Type : Analog Display
> Case material : Stainless Steel
> Seze : H51 x W44 x T15mm
> Band Material type : Urethane
> Weight : 103 g
> 
> Other Feather
> 
> 20 ATM water resistant
> Average monthly difference ± 5 seconds (when not receiving)
> Driving period: About 7 years at full charge (at power save operation)
> Perpetual Calendar
> Satellite radio reception function
> Location information acquisition function
> World time function (including 40 cities including 27 cities)
> Daylight saving time function
> Impact detection function
> Automatic needle correction function
> Light level indicator
> Charge display function
> Charging warning function
> Overcharge prevention function
> Overdischarge detection function
> Charging prohibited temperature detection function
> Power saving function
> Anti-magnetic type
> Night light (needle index)
> Screw lock type crown


Nice looking piece. I spotted this one on f21 a while ago.


----------



## Time4Playnow

FEDEX just dropped off a package, and I'm looking to see if the police are close behind!! Such a good price, I practically stole this thing!! :-d

$394 for a brand-new MTG that retails for $1,000???!!!! :rodekaart:rodekaart:-!:-!:-!

No complaints here!  The watch is wrapped up like a mummy, I won't size it till tomorrow and will take pics then.

MTG-S1000BD-1ACR


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> FEDEX just dropped off a package, and I'm looking to see if the police are close behind!! Such a good price, I practically stole this thing!! :-d
> 
> $394 for a brand-new MTG that retails for $1,000???!!!! :rodekaart:rodekaart:-!:-!:-!
> 
> No complaints here!  The watch is wrapped up like a mummy, I won't size it till tomorrow and will take pics then.
> 
> MTG-S1000BD-1ACR


Received yesterday I told a friend to get one also...we'll see if he listens









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

My collection has been lacking a little blue since selling the DW-6900CC

Found this G-8100 for a price I couldn't resist.

A little scuffed around the edges, but not abused.










Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Got a great deal on this new BN0106 today


----------



## ocddave

Have another Lum-Tec on the way b-) , a COMBAT B35 Automatic, this one uses an STP 1-11 movement , not like the usual Miyota 9015 or ETA 2824-2. I think this will complete my Automatic collection, I almost went for their Bronze watch, but decided against it, my OCD might go nuts with Patina issues....LOL


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> FEDEX just dropped off a package, and I'm looking to see if the police are close behind!! Such a good price, I practically stole this thing!! :-d
> 
> $394 for a brand-new MTG that retails for $1,000???!!!! :rodekaart:rodekaart:-!:-!:-!
> 
> No complaints here!  The watch is wrapped up like a mummy, I won't size it till tomorrow and will take pics then.
> 
> MTG-S1000BD-1ACR


I'm still waiting for your wrist shot, man. What's with the delay? Don't tell me you sold it already! :-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> I'm still waiting for your wrist shot, man. What's with the delay? Don't tell me you sold it already! :-d


ha! I'm not THAT much of a flipper! :-d

I was busy and didn't have time to size it today. Tomorrow....maybe.. ;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> I'm still waiting for your wrist shot, man. What's with the delay? Don't tell me you sold it already! :-d


This should ease your excitement a bit although that's my wrist lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This should ease your excitement a bit although that's my wrist lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How do you like the black beast so far, Cowboy? Met, didn't meet or exceeded your expectations?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> How do you like the black beast so far, Cowboy? Met, didn't meet or exceeded your expectations?


It exceeded my expectations you really feel the premium coming off from it...love everything about it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It exceeded my expectations you really feel the premium coming off from it...love everything about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I agree man. The black IP finish on this is smoother and higher quality than I expected. Great looking piece.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> I agree man. The black IP finish on this is smoother and higher quality than I expected. Great looking piece.


.. kubr1ck out of curiosity what's the price for this one ? ( roughly )


----------



## Hein W

Time4Playnow said:


> FEDEX just dropped off a package, and I'm looking to see if the police are close behind!! Such a good price, I practically stole this thing!! :-d
> 
> $394 for a brand-new MTG that retails for $1,000???!!!! :rodekaart:rodekaart:-!:-!:-!
> 
> No complaints here!  The watch is wrapped up like a mummy, I won't size it till tomorrow and will take pics then.
> 
> MTG-S1000BD-1ACR


Let it be soon tomorrow!:-d I am also impatiently waiting for several photos ...b-)|>


----------



## GaryK30

Deepsea_dweller said:


> .. kubr1ck out of curiosity what's the price for this one ? ( roughly )


If it's the one I think you're talking about, it was $394 at watcheshalfprice on eBay.


----------



## kubr1ck

Deepsea_dweller said:


> .. kubr1ck out of curiosity what's the price for this one ? ( roughly )


MSRP is $1000 USD, but we've been taking advantage of a seller on eBay who's been selling it for around $400 USD. Unfortunately, he doesn't ship internationally. But I'm showing other sellers on eBay carrying it for around $620-650, which is still a very good price, as normally it goes for around $800.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GaryK30 said:


> If it's the one I think you're talking about, it was $394 at watcheshalfprice on eBay.


 Thanks Gary


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> MSRP is $1000 USD, but we've been taking advantage of a seller on eBay who's been selling it for around $400 USD. Unfortunately, he doesn't ship internationally. But I'm showing other sellers on eBay carrying it for around $620-650, which is still a very good price, as normally it goes for around $800.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> MSRP is $1000 USD, but we've been taking advantage of a seller on eBay who's been selling it for around $400 USD. Unfortunately, he doesn't ship internationally. But I'm showing other sellers on eBay carrying it for around $620-650, which is still a very good price, as normally it goes for around $800.


BTW, this same seller has increased the prices on the silver MTGs by $50, to $445. The price of the black one he raised $6 to $400.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hein W said:


> Let it be soon tomorrow!:-d I am also impatiently waiting for several photos ...b-)|>


Here are a few pics to tide you over Hein. These are pics from the FIRST time I owned this model! :-d:-d


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Here are a few pics to tide you over Hein. These are pics from the FIRST time I owned this model! :-d:-d


Nice photos, T4P! Would love to see a side by side shot with your MR-G sometime. The two stealthy Yamagata brothers, lol. I'm curious as to just how much larger the MT-G looks on the wrist.


----------



## Hein W

Thanks for the pictures!:-!

I ask myself if this watch would stand nicely around my wrist ...:-s:think::-d



Time4Playnow said:


> Here are a few pics to tide you over Hein. These are pics from the FIRST time I owned this model! :-d:-d


----------



## kubr1ck

Hein W said:


> Thanks for the pictures!:-!
> 
> I ask myself if this watch would stand nicely around my wrist ...:-s:think::-d


Are you kidding? You have pretty large wrists. It'll probably look small on you. :-d


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Here are a few pics to tide you over Hein. These are pics from the FIRST time I owned this model! :-d:-d


Does this one have an on-the-fly micro-adjust on the clasp?


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Nice photos, T4P! Would love to see a side by side shot with your MR-G sometime. The two stealthy Yamagata brothers, lol. I'm curious as to just how much larger the MT-G looks on the wrist.


Ask and you shall receive. (but no more after this, I'm trying to watch football, dammit!) :-d

Notice the difference in color here between the MRG and the MTG... MRG is more of a sleek grey, gunmetal color as opposed to the stark black of the MTG. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> Does this one have an on-the-fly micro-adjust on the clasp?


It has the standard holes in the clasp (3 or 4) for micro-adjustment, but a tool is required.


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> Does this one have an on-the-fly micro-adjust on the clasp?


Unfortunately, no. Nothing advanced like what we have in the Gulfmaster combi bracelets. Just a regular old pushpin with four holes.

The MTG bracelets are nice though because they have the resin inner lining and the two pieces of protective resin on the clasp that protect it from underside scratches, which is rather brilliant.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Ask and you shall receive. (but no more after this, I'm trying to watch football, dammit!) :-d
> 
> Notice the difference in color here between the MRG and the MTG... MRG is more of a sleek grey, gunmetal color as opposed to the stark black of the MTG. ;-)


Nice, thank you! Yeah, the MTG looks substantially larger.

Love the bronzed finish of titanium pieces. I need to get myself an MRG, but I'm waiting for watcheshalfprice to sell them for $394, LOL.


----------



## MainePorsche

My back up bezels and bands for my GWN Q1000 MB, NV, and K _ICERC _have arrived. I had been waiting for a while till these were available from the vendor I get these pieces from. FinestTime out of Israel on eBay is my vendor. Trustworthy and with efficient service for G Shock bands/bezels.

Add: now all my G Shock Watches are covered with back up bezels and bands if needed.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Nice, thank you! Yeah, the MTG looks substantially larger.
> 
> Love the bronzed finish of titanium pieces. I need to get myself an MRG, but I'm waiting for watcheshalfprice to sell them for $394, LOL.


The size is just right though lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1hawaii50

Oceanus OCW-S100G-7AJF

Been watching this for a couple weeks on eBay....couldn't hold off any longer....coming from Japan!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

MainePorsche said:


> My back up bezels and bands for my GWN Q1000 MB, NV, and K _ICERC _have arrived. I had been waiting for a while till these were available from the vendor I get these pieces from. FinestTime out of Israel on eBay is my vendor. Trustworthy and with efficient service for G Shock bands/bezels.
> 
> Add: now all my G Shock Watches are covered with back up bezels and bands if needed.


For those that have both metal and resin bezels, did you pick up spare metal bezels as well?


----------



## MainePorsche

GaryK30 said:


> For those that have both metal and resin bezels, did you pick up spare metal bezels as well?


Excellent point.
No, I have not. I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## GaryK30

MainePorsche said:


> Excellent point.
> No, I have not. I can't find them anywhere.


Even if they become available, they will probably be much more expensive than the resin bezels. For my Gulfman GW-9110-1, I bought a spare strap and resin bezel, but not the titanium bezel. The latter is quite pricey. At least on the Gulfman, the resin bezel sticks out farther than the metal bezel, so the resin bezel is the one that would pick up most of the scuffs and scrapes. On the Gulfmasters, the metal bezel sticks out the most, so may be more susceptible to damage.


----------



## GaryK30

. dupe post .


----------



## grinch_actual

This maybe an ignorant question, but could you just buff out any blemishes on a metal bezel?


----------



## growbag84

For £48 i couldn't pass on it.

20171216_151049 by matt barton, on Flickr


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Can I call this the steal of the year?...I bought this online for 750USD...It may have been a store model because it only came with the box and the watch nothing else... cosmetically it looks perfectly brand new. The listing description didn't say anything else other than that it was this 35TH Anniversary model...I did my homework and I did not see anywhere else online or in store that would let this go for the price I paid.... all I can say is I'm very happy with the purchasr.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

grinch_actual said:


> This maybe an ignorant question, but could you just buff out any blemishes on a metal bezel?


*"That'll buff right out!!"* No problem! :-d:-d


----------



## grinch_actual

Time4Playnow said:


> *"That'll buff right out!!"* No problem! :-d:-d


Ya, but that's a Toyota. Why even bother? It can't get any prettier.


----------



## grinch_actual

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Can I call this the steal of the year?...I bought this online for 750USD...It may have been a store model because it only came with the box and the watch nothing else... cosmetically it looks perfectly brand new. The listing description didn't say anything else other than that it was this 35TH Anniversary model...I did my homework and I did not see anywhere else online or in store that would let this go for the price I paid.... all I can say is I'm very happy with the purchasr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Great catch, buddy. That price isn't to far off the standard model. Need more pics!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

grinch_actual said:


> Great catch, buddy. That price isn't to far off the standard model. Need more pics!


Here are additional pictures...there no doubt it's real...lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I started playing with the Bluetooth app it's so cool to watch the hands change at the push of the button.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here are additional pictures...there no doubt it's real...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Be careful, man. You're threatening to steal my record for the most gold Gs purchased in a single year. :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Be careful, man. You're threatening to steal my record for the most gold Gs purchased in a single year. :-d


Lol...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

I was lucky enough to receive TWO packages today! The PRW-3100Y-3 from a great Amazon deal, and my long-lost Burton Rangeman that's back in the collection now! :-!

And still have not sized my MTG-S1000BD yet! o|:-d

Pics coming tomorrow hopefully!!! :-!:-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I started playing with the Bluetooth app it's so cool to watch the hands change at the push of the button.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Are you and kubr1ck in a competition now to see who can bring more BLING???!!! :think::-d:-d:-d


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Are you and kubr1ck in a competition now to see who can bring more BLING???!!! :think::-d:-d:-d


LOL I might have to pick this one up just to put him in his place....


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> LOL I might have to pick this one up just to put him in his place....


I also have the 5035 so maybe that'll put one over me lmao...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> Are you and kubr1ck in a competition now to see who can bring more BLING???!!! :think::-d:-d:-d


Not on purpose lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong

kubr1ck said:


> LOL I might have to pick this one up just to put him in his place....


And you still have the *GST-B100TFB-1AJR* the only one fron the gold tornadoes that you haven't bought yet.


----------



## Time4Playnow

cbkihong said:


> And you still have the *GST-B100TFB-1AJR* the only one fron the gold tornadoes that you haven't bought yet.


That's RIGHT kubr1ck!! I hadn't thought of that. I say, go for the TRIFECTA!!! :-!:-d:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> I was lucky enough to receive TWO packages today! The PRW-3100Y-3 from a great Amazon deal, and my long-lost Burton Rangeman that's back in the collection now! :-!
> 
> And still have not sized my MTG-S1000BD yet! o|:-d
> 
> Pics coming tomorrow hopefully!!! :-!:-!


Congrats Such great news  The Burton is a stunner - A must keep Ranger Well done T4P


----------



## Miklos86

kubr1ck said:


> LOL I might have to pick this one up just to put him in his place....


You two have already picked up the annual gold output of South Africa


----------



## Hein W

After all those stories here on the forum about the e-bay seller with the low prices for the MT-G series I was a little bit jealous ...:-x And this e-bay seller only sells in the US, sending to Europe was not possible.:think:

But thanks to my friend on the WUS-forum there are currently 2 copies of the MT-G-series on their way to Belgium ...:-d:-d:-db-)
MTG-S1000D-1A4:







MTG-S1000BD-1A:








Only downside is that they will probably stay at customs for a week or two, which is apparently always the case here ...:-s So it will probably be just at the end of this year or early next year that they are here at home.

They will survive the flight over the ocean without problems, the packaging looks very solid!


----------



## grinch_actual

kubr1ck said:


> LOL I might have to pick this one up just to put him in his place....


GSHOCK CHICKEN! The one who buys the most expensive/stupidest G-SHOCK wins!


----------



## aneflan

Can't believe what I just did. I pulled the trigger and ordered GW-5035. I was still thinking when there was 2 left, but when it turned 1 left I had to act. Have to sell my Rangeman now as I am one watch at a time person.


----------



## Time4Playnow

These 3 came in very recently. :-! The MTG-S1000BD came within the past week, while the PRW-3100Y-3 and the Burton Ranger just arrived yesterday!! I had owned the MTG and Burton before, but foolishly sold them. There was such a great Amazon deal on the PRW that I couldn't refuse! :-d

Finally sized my MTG! Glad I only had to remove 1 link!!


----------



## grinch_actual

Time4Playnow said:


> These 3 came in very recently. :-! The MTG-S1000BD came within the past week, while the PRW-3100Y-3 and the Burton Ranger just arrived yesterday!! I had owned the MTG and Burton before, but foolishly sold them. There was such a great Amazon deal on the PRW that I couldn't refuse! :-d
> 
> Finally sized my MTG! Glad I only had to remove 1 link!!


As always, great watches T4P! I want that MTG, but I want that new Rangeman more. Like your taste!


----------



## fcasoli

Time4Playnow said:


> These 3 came in very recently. :-! The MTG-S1000BD came within the past week, while the PRW-3100Y-3 and the Burton Ranger just arrived yesterday!! I had owned the MTG and Burton before, but foolishly sold them. There was such a great Amazon deal on the PRW that I couldn't refuse! :-d
> 
> Finally sized my MTG! Glad I only had to remove 1 link!!


Congratulations, you buy more than Casio produces


----------



## GaryK30

fcasoli said:


> Congratulations, you buy more than Casio produces


T4PN tests each model for our benefit.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> These 3 came in very recently. :-! The MTG-S1000BD came within the past week, while the PRW-3100Y-3 and the Burton Ranger just arrived yesterday!! I had owned the MTG and Burton before, but foolishly sold them. There was such a great Amazon deal on the PRW that I couldn't refuse! :-d
> 
> Finally sized my MTG! Glad I only had to remove 1 link!!


Super congrats T4P.. Great haul - I'm a big big fan of the Burton Ranger. So beautiful and right in time for this season. MTG very nice too - so the green PRW ( wonder if you had this one before as it was on my radar for awhile as well ) Have big fun and enjoy the upcoming festive seasons


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super congrats T4P.. Great haul - I'm a big big fan of the Burton Ranger. So beautiful and right in time for this season. MTG very nice too - so the green PRW ( wonder if you had this one before as it was on my radar for awhile as well ) *Have big fun and enjoy the upcoming festive seasons*


Thanks DSD!! You too!! :-!


----------



## ocddave

Hein W said:


> They will survive the flight over the ocean without problems, the packaging looks very solid!
> View attachment 12738253


They're G-Shocks, if they didn't survive they would be fakes ;-)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hein W said:


> After all those stories here on the forum about the e-bay seller with the low prices for the MT-G series I was a little bit jealous ...:-x And this e-bay seller only sells in the US, sending to Europe was not possible.:think:
> 
> But thanks to my friend on the WUS-forum there are currently 2 copies of the MT-G-series on their way to Belgium ...:-d:-d:-db-)
> MTG-S1000D-1A4:
> View attachment 12738241
> 
> MTG-S1000BD-1A:
> View attachment 12738243
> 
> 
> Only downside is that they will probably stay at customs for a week or two, which is apparently always the case here ...:-s So it will probably be just at the end of this year or early next year that they are here at home.
> 
> They will survive the flight over the ocean without problems, the packaging looks very solid!
> View attachment 12738253


Fabulous catch Hein W


----------



## kubr1ck

Hein W said:


> After all those stories here on the forum about the e-bay seller with the low prices for the MT-G series I was a little bit jealous ...:-x And this e-bay seller only sells in the US, sending to Europe was not possible.:think:
> 
> But thanks to my friend on the WUS-forum there are currently 2 copies of the MT-G-series on their way to Belgium ...:-d:-d:-db-)
> 
> Only downside is that they will probably stay at customs for a week or two, which is apparently always the case here ...:-s So it will probably be just at the end of this year or early next year that they are here at home.
> 
> They will survive the flight over the ocean without problems, the packaging looks very solid!
> View attachment 12738253


Congrats, man! Very cool that you got a hook-up Stateside for these fine pieces. I'm glad for that. And yes, MT-Gs come very well-protected: thick brown outer cardboard box over the regular black cardboard Casio box, which in turn covers the actual rubberized MT-G watch box.

But damn, two MT-Gs in one package. I'd be very nervous for that box to arrive safely, LOL.


----------



## Hein W

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats, man! Very cool that you got a hook-up Stateside for these fine pieces. I'm glad for that. And yes, MT-Gs come very well-protected: thick brown outer cardboard box over the regular black cardboard Casio box, which in turn covers the actual rubberized MT-G watch box.
> 
> But damn, two MT-Gs in one package. I'd be very nervous for that box to arrive safely, LOL.


I am also glad that I met this friendly person on the forum.:-! This person sent 3 watches to me in a few weeks, you have to do it ...|>

*Nice person, very nice person!!!*|>|>|> Perhaps you have already seen his name very vaguely on the forum. I think he occasionally post something on the forum, I should check it out ...

As far as the packaging is concerned, does it look like the packaging of the GPW series if I understand it correctly?


----------



## kubr1ck

Hein W said:


> I am also glad that I met this friendly person on the forum.:-! This person sent 3 watches to me in a few weeks, you have to do it ...|>
> 
> *Nice person, very nice person!!!*|>|>|> Perhaps you have already seen his name very vaguely on the forum. I think he occasionally post something on the forum, I should check it out ...
> 
> As far as the packaging is concerned, does it look like the packaging of the GPW series if I understand it correctly?


Yes, very similar to the GPW boxes, just with different branding.


----------



## Rocat

I tend to stay on the simpler side of G-Shocks. I snagged this from Amazon for $25.20 brand new with Amazon as the seller before it went up. This will be a back up or used as a present to my son for his birthday in 4 weeks.










I just read in the affordables thread that Target is price matching. Plus offering a $10 gift card. So in theory you can get two of these for around $40.

https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-g-shock-watch-black-dw5600e-1v/-/A-723198


----------



## GaryK30

I have a second GLX-5600-1 on the way from a forum member. I've purchased a GW-M5610-1B bezel and a GW-5000-1 strap from PacParts to put on this one. So, I'll have one with navy blue resin and one with black resin. This is the first G for which I've bought two of the same specific model (or of a base model, for that matter). I've purchased two of the same base model with a few basic Casios before, but not with a G.

Here's a pic of my current blue one, which has a G-5600NV-2 bezel and strap.


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> I have a second GLX-5600-1 on the way from a forum member. I've purchased a GW-M5610-1B bezel and a GW-5000-1 strap from PacParts to put on this one. So, I'll have one with navy blue resin and one with black resin. This is the first G for which I've bought two of the same specific model (or of a base model, for that matter). I've purchase two of the same base model with a few basic Casios before, but not with a G.
> 
> Here's a pic of my current blue one, which has a G-5600NV-2 bezel and strap.
> 
> View attachment 12741751


Great looking square.


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Great looking square.


Thanks, man. It really is something in person. The section around the tide and moon area is mirrored. The frame around the display is in corrugated metal. Both of these areas catch light nicely. It looks like a little jewel. The one that I currently have is super accurate too, only fast about 0.5 seconds per month. I'm sure the second one will be less accurate, but that's okay.

I didn't really care for squares until recently, but now I'll have three. I've come to appreciate their compact dimensions, and especially how thin they are.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GaryK30 said:


> I have a second GLX-5600-1 on the way from a forum member. I've purchased a GW-M5610-1B bezel and a GW-5000-1 strap from PacParts to put on this one. So, I'll have one with navy blue resin and one with black resin. This is the first G for which I've bought two of the same specific model (or of a base model, for that matter). I've purchase two of the same base model with a few basic Casios before, but not with a G.
> 
> Here's a pic of my current blue one, which has a G-5600NV-2 bezel and strap.
> 
> View attachment 12741751


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> These 3 came in very recently. :-! The MTG-S1000BD came within the past week, while the PRW-3100Y-3 and the Burton Ranger just arrived yesterday!! I had owned the MTG and Burton before, but foolishly sold them. There was such a great Amazon deal on the PRW that I couldn't refuse! :-d
> 
> Finally sized my MTG! Glad I only had to remove 1 link!!


Amazing catch congrats like them all
How is the black Mtg in person?


----------



## Time4Playnow

STavros78 said:


> Amazing catch congrats like them all
> How is the black Mtg in person?


Thanks Stavros! The black MTG is very nice. Very nice looking, strategic polishing, detailed dial. Can't beat it for $394!! ;-)


----------



## Fergfour

This is one of the two last items I'm getting in 2017, Seiko Nooka.


----------



## fcasoli

My second radio amplifier, for radio controlled watches, in Europe the signal is good, but in my home some area are hidden..
Very rare device and not expensive.


----------



## Mainspring13

just ordered the GWS5600... I think my last watch purchase of the year.

I'm a hard core analog, mechanical guy through and through but for whatever reason picked up a DW5600E the other day for work... absolutely fell in love with these classic square G-Shocks.

thought I'd pick up a piece that is completely in the opposite spectrum to the DW5600E... an exotic square G with all the bells and whistles.

Carbon fiber and titanium... only 47g. Atomic and solar charging sounded cool.

it was hard to justify spending more then $50 an a resin, digital watch but what the hell... life is short.

pic stolen from Seiya Japan.









can't wait! :-!


----------



## 1hawaii50

Oceanus OCW-S100G-7AJF

Just showed up today....quick shipping from Japan!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie

Time4Playnow said:


> These 3 came in very recently. :-! The MTG-S1000BD came within the past week, while the PRW-3100Y-3 and the Burton Ranger just arrived yesterday!! I had owned the MTG and Burton before, but foolishly sold them. There was such a great Amazon deal on the PRW that I couldn't refuse! :-d
> 
> Finally sized my MTG! Glad I only had to remove 1 link!!


Nice pick ups there! Still loving my MTGS1000V


----------



## Fergfour

I mentioned the Seiko Nooka a few days ago. I thought it'd be nice to get an actual Nooka as a companion to that. Last item of the year I swear.







The display is a little different than the Seiko in that the big digit is the hour and the bar is the minutes. On the Seiko the big digit is the minutes and the bar is the hours.


----------



## Fergfour

Okay, my REAL last watch of 2017. A square titanium digital. My resistance is futile. Thank you Santa.


----------



## Ossamanity

Wrong thread


----------



## MainePorsche

Fergfour said:


> Okay, my REAL last watch of 2017. A square titanium digital. My resistance is futile. Thank you Santa.
> View attachment 12751079


Cool Watch.
MOMO also made the steering wheel for my little red car. Ergonomic works of art are MOMO steering wheels.


----------



## Fergfour

Ossamanity said:


> Wrong thread


I post what I have incoming. Casio or otherwise.


----------



## Ossamanity

Fergfour said:


> I post what I have incoming. Casio or otherwise.


Hmmm ok

Just received the Victorinox inox from a gracious fellow WUS member who bought it for me and shipped it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

spikeyadrian said:


> It's arrived!
> My new GW-5000-1JF. :-!


GOOD WHATS CONGRATULATION WHAT YEAR MANUFACTURING ???
IM LOOKING FOR ONE MANUFACTURE IN 2017 IS THAT POSSIBLE


----------



## HiggsBoson

sky_sun said:


> GOOD WHATS CONGRATULATION WHAT YEAR MANUFACTURING ???
> IM LOOKING FOR ONE MANUFACTURE IN 2017 IS THAT POSSIBLE


My GW-5000 was manufactured September 21st 2017. :-!


----------



## sky_sun

spikeyadrian said:


> My GW-5000 was manufactured September 21st 2017. :-!


how you know that learn me if you want 
because this model from 2010 I GUESS its can some seller give you one so older 
is that if you but it direct from casio japan can have it new ?


----------



## fcasoli

Stop for me, no more in 2017


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> My GW-5000 was manufactured September 21st 2017. :-!


Could tell me how to read batch codes?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Could tell me how to read batch codes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Okay, so initially I searched on google which in turn lead me back to WUS.
There were some posts about how to decipher the numbers on the back of the case.
I'm sorry, I can't remember where it was on this forum, but if you search Casio manufacturing date/serial numbers on google, you should find it okay. ;-)


----------



## HiggsBoson

Ossamanity said:


> Hmmm ok
> 
> Just received the Victorinox inox from a gracious fellow WUS member who bought it for me and shipped it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a nice thing for someone to do. :-!
This is why I like it around here, great guy's.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> Okay, so initially I searched on google which in turn lead me back to WUS.
> There were some posts about how to decipher the numbers on the back of the case.
> I'm sorry, I can't remember where it was on this forum, but if you search Casio manufacturing date/serial numbers on google, you should find it okay. ;-)


I'll do a search thank you for the info.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

sky_sun said:


> how you know that learn me if you want
> because this model from 2010 I GUESS its can some seller give you one so older
> is that if you but it direct from casio japan can have it new ?


Sorry, I'm struggling to understand what you are asking me. :think:


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I'll do a search thank you for the info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sorry I couldn't be more helpful. :-(


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> Sorry I couldn't be more helpful. :-(


No you were I'll find it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

spikeyadrian said:


> Sorry, I'm struggling to understand what you are asking me. :think:


HAHAH sorry i was writing and i driving lol
i meas how do you can know it is new made ? what is i buy it and then get it from 2013


----------



## HiggsBoson

sky_sun said:


> HAHAH sorry* i was writing and i driving lol*
> i meas how do you can know it is new made ? what is i buy it and then get it from 2013


You are a menace on the road. :rodekaart


----------



## GaryK30

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Could tell me how to read batch codes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Here is one thread that explains it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/would-you-return-watch-2181762-3.html#post18542506


----------



## CC

spikeyadrian said:


> You are a menace on the forum. :rodekaart


Fixed! ;-)


----------



## jskibo

One more KG find.....


----------



## Mainspring13

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Could tell me how to read batch codes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


batch code example: 123A123G

first 4 is the factory code, next 3 digits is day of the year, last letter is the year of manufacture.

so factory 123A(not a real Casio factory code but just an example) and 123G would mean it was manufactured 123rd day of the year or May 3rd, G would mean 2017

*all assuming you got the current model.


----------



## MainePorsche

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Could tell me how to read batch codes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Here ya go.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Cool explanation thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

I think Casio could do better, there are two watches with the same serial number, and some models are older than 10 years, for example the GW-5000...
I checked some of mine and I find corresponding criteria, for example Frogmen...
The cyan is produced in 2017 and the serial number ends with G. The Navy Frogman is 2016 made, letter F. 
Also Rangeman, 2016 made.


----------



## Hein W

I thought that with the end of year sales it would be delivered next year, but today I received this beautiful package.;-)

It was my friend from the States (from this forum) who arranged this package for me, who drew my attention that my package had been passed through customs and would be delivered soon.:-! A few hours later the postman was here ...:-d:-!b-)|>

Sorry for the lesser quality of the photos, but these are only made with the mobile ...:-|


----------



## cbkihong

Hein W said:


> I thought that with the end of year sales it would be delivered next year, but today I received this beautiful package.;-)


Both MTGs. Well done! BTW, I likely have something similar incoming over the next few days.


----------



## Miklos86

Hein W said:


> I thought that with the end of year sales it would be delivered next year, but today I received this beautiful package.;-)
> 
> It was my friend from the States (from this forum) who arranged this package for me, who drew my attention that my package had been passed through customs and would be delivered soon.:-! A few hours later the postman was here ...:-d:-!b-)|>
> 
> Sorry for the lesser quality of the photos, but these are only made with the mobile ...:-|
> 
> View attachment 12761299
> View attachment 12761209
> View attachment 12761211
> View attachment 12761213
> View attachment 12761217
> View attachment 12761245
> View attachment 12761265
> View attachment 12761275
> View attachment 12761295
> View attachment 12761297


Wonderful watches, congratulations! MT-Gs represent amazing value for money, too bad they're awfully heavy and big for my liking.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

So I was expecting a 2018 delivery but I saw it had arrived at my post office and that they attempted a delivery so I went this morning and here it is the GW5000HR... I added a bull bar that I had been saving just for the arrival...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

UPS confirm tomorrow arrives...
Perfect to switch to new year


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hein W said:


> I thought that with the end of year sales it would be delivered next year, but today I received this beautiful package.;-)
> 
> It was my friend from the States (from this forum) who arranged this package for me, who drew my attention that my package had been passed through customs and would be delivered soon.:-! A few hours later the postman was here ...:-d:-!b-)|>
> 
> Sorry for the lesser quality of the photos, but these are only made with the mobile ...:-|
> 
> View attachment 12761265
> View attachment 12761275


Wow, TWO MTGs in a single shipment???!!  That's great, Hein! Congrats!!! :-!:-! They are both really nice watches. (as you might know, I have firsthand knowledge! :-d)

Very nice that you found someone on the forum to ship those watches to you. Great that you could take advantage of such great deals!! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Cowboy Bebop said:


> So I was expecting a 2018 delivery but I saw it had arrived at my post office and that they attempted a delivery so I went this morning and here it is the GW5000HR... I added a bull bar that I had been saving just for the arrival...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Congrats, very nice!!! :-!:-! I'm curious what you paid but I'm not gonna ask. ;-) Hope you didn't get raked over the coals too much on the price.

If you want to take that watch to the next level someday, put a combi bracelet on it. ;-) Ask me how I know. :-d:-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

fcasoli said:


> UPS confirm tomorrow arrives...
> Perfect to switch to new year


Very nice Frog, fcasoli, congrats!! :-!:-! Very sharp looking with the gold, black, and red colors. Enjoy!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats, very nice!!! :-!:-! I'm curious what you paid but I'm not gonna ask. ;-) Hope you didn't get raked over the coals too much on the price.
> 
> If you want to take that watch to the next level someday, put a combi bracelet on it. ;-) Ask me how I know. :-d:-d


I'll say this much...way way way way way less than what I've seen listed out there. When i saw the price I know it was above retail but based of the historic market pricing it's been a long time since seeing it that low...that much I could say. I don't regret the purchase price one bit.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo

A couple eBay pickups arrived ahead of schedule. 

Fleshing out my KG models and a throwback GW056 that needs a new button but priced Right.


----------



## fcasoli

Time4Playnow said:


> Very nice Frog, fcasoli, congrats!! :-!:-! Very sharp looking with the gold, black, and red colors. Enjoy!


Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Hein W

cbkihong said:


> Both MTGs. Well done! BTW, I likely have something similar incoming over the next few days.


Thanks man.|> I'm curious what you're going to show us in a few days ...b-)


----------



## Hein W

Miklos86 said:


> Wonderful watches, congratulations! MT-Gs represent amazing value for money, too bad they're awfully heavy and big for my liking.


I like them both. Have them not yet worn around the wrist, the bracelets still need to be adjusted ...


----------



## Hein W

Time4Playnow said:


> Wow, TWO MTGs in a single shipment???!!  That's great, Hein! Congrats!!! :-!:-! They are both really nice watches. (as you might know, I have firsthand knowledge! :-d)
> 
> Very nice that you found someone on the forum to ship those watches to you. Great that you could take advantage of such great deals!! :-!


*Thanks* man!|>

In the past I first looked at the Casio catalog what to get for beautiful things, nowadays I first look at what you have purchased.:-d Usually I find a nice watch in your collection that I find worthwhile ...:-! That's an advantage if you have about the same taste ...b-):-d|>

And of course I am very happy that I got to know this person on the forum, otherwise I would never have been able to purchase these 2 watches.:-| Here in Europe they ask a lot more for these watches.:-| Normally I would have bought only one watch, but when the red version was sold for the same price, the decision was quickly made...:-d:-d:-db-)


----------



## stuntcrew22

Frogman


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong

Hein W said:


> Thanks man.|> I'm curious what you're going to show us in a few days ...b-)


Euphemistically, that means another MTG but not exactly the two variants you just have. Let's see how it goes. I will know in less than 24 hours.

Sent from my SM-N9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Here the best purchase in 2017

Many thanks to the special seller Adam, London, Great feedback, Great support and a friend, after some special editions bought

Rangeman Kobe
Rangeman Burton

And Now

Frogman GWF-D1035B Tornado 35th anniversary


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> UPS confirm tomorrow arrives...
> Perfect to switch to new year


How beautiful ❤❤Huge congrats


----------



## cbkihong

So I got my first ever second-hand G purchase today. It's an MTG-S1000BD-5A. I have longed for this for quite a while, even before I got my MTG-G1000D-1A 2 years ago. I thought this was probably the most beautiful MTG I have ever seen, though I decided to go with MTG-G1000D back then for the GPS functionality. Lately I saw CollectorCol posted this thing again on WRUW that made me feel so itchy again. I couldn't find anywhere with reasonably priced new stock anymore, but coincidentally I saw a pre-owned one up for sale on a local private FB G-Shock group. The watch is in good condition and apparently has not been worn much, so I decided to give it a try. For MTGs the price was not ludicrously cheap, like 40% off MSRP, but still OK.

















Randomly picking a propaganda pamphlet from Amnesty International local chapter as backdrop. No puns intended, so don't think too hard about any hidden messages I'm trying to convey ;-p









Finally I played with some wallpapers as backdrop.


----------



## Hein W

cbkihong said:


> So I got my first ever second-hand G purchase today. It's an MTG-S1000BD-5A. I have longed for this for quite a while, even before I got my MTG-G1000D-1A 2 years ago. I thought this was probably the most beautiful MTG I have ever seen, though I decided to go with MTG-G1000D back then for the GPS functionality. Lately I saw CollectorCol posted this thing again on WRUW that made me feel so itchy again. I couldn't find anywhere with reasonably priced new stock anymore, but coincidentally I saw a pre-owned one up for sale on a local private FB G-Shock group. The watch is in good condition and apparently has not been worn much, so I decided to give it a try. For MTGs the price was not ludicrously cheap, like 40% off MSRP, but still OK.
> 
> View attachment 12764419
> 
> 
> View attachment 12764417


That's a nice one!!!|>|>|>


----------



## fcasoli

I have the MTG-G but I decided to buy the MTG-S Red, because the dial is better to read the international time, I love to travel with this watch, bit smallest and very comfortable.
The price is the best reason to buy the MTG-S


----------



## Jasabor

The last one for this year. Had to be a good one. Always liked the colors of this one. DW-6900SD-8CR.


----------

